# •••January 2021 tww & test thread•••



## Rach87

:test:New year, new hope. Lets get those :bfp: !! :dust:
Please tag me ( @Rach87 ) for front page updates

* January *

*1st*
@zoeb1234 :witch:
@BabyBrain80:witch:

*5th*
@Kimmy1990:witch:

*6th*
@Rach87 :witch:
@LuvallmyH:witch:

*7th*
@loeylo:witch:
@Lynz144

*10th*
@J_and_D :witch:

*11th*
@wannanewbaby :witch:
@Angel Bridge
@TransDad

*12th*
@babybears25 :witch:
@Green_Mummy:witch:

*13th*
@MinnieMcMoose:witch:

*14th*
@PinkCupcakes:witch:
@Schweppes:witch:
@Lottielouf:witch:
@xxmyheartxx :witch:

*15th*
@motherofboys:witch:
@LulaBug:witch:
@Zoboe95 :bfp:

*16th*
@KatVM:witch:
@JessaBear36:witch:
@realbeauty86:witch:
@ilex88:bfp:

*17th*
@Suggerhoney:bfp:
*
18th*
@FTale
@topazicatzbet:witch:

*19th*
@sallyhansen76:witch:

*20th*
@AlwaysTheAunt:witch:
@elencor:witch:

*22nd*
@Lozb:witch:
@Tasha36089:witch:
@atx614:bfp:
@salamander91

*25th*
@Reiko_ctu:witch:
@ShanandBoc:witch:
@wrapunzel:bfp:

*28th*
@Teafor2:bfp:

*29th*
@Leanne27

*30th*
@Mum42crazy:witch:

*31st*
@Jessylou4
@loeylo
@Deethehippy
@ciz​


----------



## loeylo

I’m here! Probably testing on the 7th.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck ladies! Cheering you all on :dust:


----------



## MrsKatie

Good luck everyone <3 <3 <3


----------



## Bittersweet

If it’s BFN this month which I’m thinking then I’ll be testing aboht 21st


----------



## kksy9b

Wishing everyone good luck and sending baby dust to you all!:dust:


----------



## topazicatzbet

Good luck ladies. I'm 12dpo and bfn so waiting on af. I had a 16 day lp last month so may have a few more days to wait till I can work out a test date.


----------



## Rach87

@Bittersweet would you like me to add you or wait just in case?

@topazicatzbet hopefully I won’t have to add you either ;)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 ill be testing on Jan 24th!

my advice for running the thread is get people to tag (@) you if they want the front page updated so you don’t have to read each post!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu have you added. Thanks that’s a great tip!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi not sure what date yet. I have a long LP and waiting for AF. 
It shud be here Saturday and I hope no later. 
I had loads of pregnancy symptoms this cycle but sadly I got to 8dpo and they all vanished so feeling pretty low. 
11dpo now but I always get faint lines by 10dpo with my healthy pregnancies and my 4 chemicals I've had this year. 
So im out and now the dreaded wait for AF again. 
Jan is my 11th month TTC](*,)

We conceived our youngest son in January so I really hope jan will be my lucky month. 
I normally ovulate around day 14 or 15 so when AF shows I may have more of a idea about when to test. 

Good luck everyone.

Prob be around more once AF is out the way. Just feeling very sad at the moment and just so disappointed because I really thought I was pregnant a few days ago. 
Oh well](*,):cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:❤️


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Hey everyone,
I will be testing in Jan, unsure when though as my last cycle was 28 days compared to my normal 33/34 days, my opks arrived today so will start using them cd10, I've got a few night shifts in the next 2 weeks which makes bd a little harder to get in as I'm tired :haha: 
Fingers crossed for us all this month xx


----------



## babybears25

Thanks for starting this thread @Rach87 

It’s going to be super lucky for New Year BFPs!

Please can you put me down for the 12th for testing, my cycles have been a little irregular but I think this date will be ok x


----------



## Bittersweet

Rach87 said:


> @Bittersweet would you like me to add you or wait just in case?
> 
> @topazicatzbet hopefully I won’t have to add you either ;)

Yes please just add me as I’m not convinced this cycle


----------



## MadamRose

If you’ll let me I want to come and stalk all you ladies I shared the December thread with


----------



## babybears25

Yes please @MadamRose <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

xxmyheartxx said:


> Hey everyone,
> I will be testing in Jan, unsure when though as my last cycle was 28 days compared to my normal 33/34 days, my opks arrived today so will start using them cd10, I've got a few night shifts in the next 2 weeks which makes bd a little harder to get in as I'm tired :haha:
> Fingers crossed for us all this month xx

 Good luck!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Hi ladies! hoping i can join you all in the jan tww thread! (Been stalking the nov and dec threads as we were ntnp but timing was nowhere close). First month actively ttc #2, i have a 16mth old daughter :) 

@Rach87 hoping to start testing around 22nd jan


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Rach87

I think I added everyone. Hope this is our month!


----------



## FTale

Hello @Rach87!! 

Thank you for the thread. I am back to try again naturally. I will be testing on the 18th based off my usual AF start and O day.
:book:


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Rach87 Ill be testing 1/4 & 1/30 if my cycles stay normal. Weird to have 2 chances in January. 
Hoping 2021 is a better year full of babies!


----------



## Rach87

Ok added you ladies!

@LuvallmyH funny I just looked and I guess I have 2 chances in January as well. Yay hopefully one of our two chances will work!


----------



## MrsKatie

I’ll also be stalking and sending luck and love!!! <3


----------



## KatVM

@Rach87 can you add me please? 

I should be testing January 16! 


I tried a reading through unicorn pregnancy to see when I would get pregnant. This could be our month!


----------



## loeylo

Very close to ovulation! Come on!


----------



## Rach87

List is starting to fill up! Hoping this thread will be as happenin as Decembers! Makes the tww go by faster. 

@loeylo get that bd going


----------



## Lozb

Can you put me down for 22nd Jan please.


----------



## FTale

@loeylo good darkness. Will be O time in No time. \\:D/


----------



## loeylo

I’ve given up on using the ovulation tests for this month. I feel like I ovulated this morning. Had sex last night and will go again today.


----------



## zoeb1234

Hey,hope I can join in! AF due around new year s Eve/day so hopefully I will get my BFP early Jan! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck to everyone here so far - starting to get busy already!


----------



## Rach87

Welcome @zoeb1234 would you like me to put you down for the 1st?


----------



## zoeb1234

Rach87 said:


> Welcome @zoeb1234 would you like me to put you down for the 1st?

Yes please x


----------



## Rach87

@loeylo I think I O’d this am as well. I dont do opks or temp but I had mild cramping and a blob of cm. Bd last 2 nights and will again tonight so def think Im covered. I forget are your cycles regular 28ish days? If so we should be due to test right around same day! - af is due the 6th but I know I wont last that long haha. Probably start too early on the 31st even though I know theres no chance of anything then :rofl: Are you testing early or set on the 7th?


----------



## FTale

Gosh, I won't even Ovulate till then @loeylo/@Rach87 seems like an eternity but I need the break. Stressed out so bad this month my hair is falling out in handfuls. I need to chill.

Make sure you posts your test so I can have some thing to watch while I wait. heheh


----------



## Rach87

@FTale its a deal! Get ready in a week to stare at blank sticks LOL


----------



## topazicatzbet

Rach87 said:


> I think I added everyone. Hope this is our month!

Can you put me down for 18th as af arrived today.


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> @loeylo I think I O’d this am as well. I dont do opks or temp but I had mild cramping and a blob of cm. Bd last 2 nights and will again tonight so def think Im covered. I forget are your cycles regular 28ish days? If so we should be due to test right around same day! - af is due the 6th but I know I wont last that long haha. Probably start too early on the 31st even though I know theres no chance of anything then :rofl: Are you testing early or set on the 7th?

My cycles have always been 28 days but I had a chemical pregnancy at the end of October, my November cycle was 33 days but then I bled again 10 days later. I think that’s me back on track as I’m sure I ovulated between day 13 and 15, most likely 14. 
I don’t know why I tracked using sticks, I was just nervous that I wouldn’t fall pregnant quickly. No idea why though, we only had unprotected sex once in October and it caught, and that was the first time we had unprotected sex since I fell pregnant with dd. Prior to dd, I got pregnant when a sperm came within 6ft of me lol. My problem isn’t getting pregnant, it’s staying pregnant. 
Hopefully this is our month! 
I’m back at work on the 6th (just for one day - I’m a teacher in Scotland so our schools are closing longer) ideally I’d like to know then as we have a pregnancy risk assessment to do, but it’s no big deal if I don’t as I’m sure I’ll still be low risk even when pregnant.


----------



## loeylo

FTale said:


> Gosh, I won't even Ovulate till then @loeylo/@Rach87 seems like an eternity but I need the break. Stressed out so bad this month my hair is falling out in handfuls. I need to chill.
> 
> Make sure you posts your test so I can have some thing to watch while I wait. heheh

I was the same in the December thread, didn’t ovulate until most people had tested! It sucks. 

I’ll be posting everything I pee on


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've started peeing on opks :happydance: I don't normally ov until cd17/18 nornally but last cycle must of being cd13/14, I can not remember the last time I ovulated so early, though I'm sure it was a one off! My youngest is still breastfed and hes upped his feeds at the moment, though I think that's more to do with hes making up when I'm not here during the night when I'm at work.

Is everyone ready for Xmas, I've prepped most things and currently cooking the meats as I'm working tonight and tomorrow night so wanting to make it as stress free as possible, I just need to trust my husband in putting the presents out :xmas9:


----------



## Bittersweet

I’m coming back here to say I got my bfp today so won’t be testing in jan after all. best of luck ladies


----------



## Bevziibubble

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've started peeing on opks :happydance: I don't normally ov until cd17/18 nornally but last cycle must of being cd13/14, I can not remember the last time I ovulated so early, though I'm sure it was a one off! My youngest is still breastfed and hes upped his feeds at the moment, though I think that's more to do with hes making up when I'm not here during the night when I'm at work.
> 
> Is everyone ready for Xmas, I've prepped most things and currently cooking the meats as I'm working tonight and tomorrow night so wanting to make it as stress free as possible, I just need to trust my husband in putting the presents out :xmas9:

 Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Bittersweet said:


> I’m coming back here to say I got my bfp today so won’t be testing in jan after all. best of luck ladies

 Congratulations!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Bittersweet said:


> I’m coming back here to say I got my bfp today so won’t be testing in jan after all. best of luck ladies

Congratulations lovely x


----------



## Bittersweet

xxmyheartxx said:


> Congratulations lovely x

Thank you


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> My cycles have always been 28 days but I had a chemical pregnancy at the end of October, my November cycle was 33 days but then I bled again 10 days later. I think that’s me back on track as I’m sure I ovulated between day 13 and 15, most likely 14.
> I don’t know why I tracked using sticks, I was just nervous that I wouldn’t fall pregnant quickly. No idea why though, we only had unprotected sex once in October and it caught, and that was the first time we had unprotected sex since I fell pregnant with dd. Prior to dd, I got pregnant when a sperm came within 6ft of me lol. My problem isn’t getting pregnant, it’s staying pregnant.
> Hopefully this is our month!
> I’m back at work on the 6th (just for one day - I’m a teacher in Scotland so our schools are closing longer) ideally I’d like to know then as we have a pregnancy risk assessment to do, but it’s no big deal if I don’t as I’m sure I’ll still be low risk even when pregnant.

I’m the same... I’ve always gotten pregnant the first month we stopped using protection and my first CP this year got pregnant by sex on CD6 while still on my period! However somethings up with my hormones and I can’t seem to keep the pregnancies. Hopeful you and I will have nice comfy wombs ready to keep babies in January. Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## Rach87

@topazicatzbet sorry for af, have you added

@loeylo haha Im the same, hubby just looks at me and I get pregnant :rofl: out of the combined 5 months it took for my 2 littles, I got pregnant 4 of those months. 2 losses, 2 take home babies. So high mc rate for me. I think I had a chemical last month so hoping this month is it. 

@xxmyheartxx welcome, what day would you like me to out you down?

@Bittersweet congratulations that is so great! I happily took you off the list!!

@Reiko_ctu Im beginning to think we’re the same person hahaha


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 well hopefully we both get our BFPs then we will really be the same hahah


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m the same... I’ve always gotten pregnant the first month we stopped using protection and my first CP this year got pregnant by sex on CD6 while still on my period! However somethings up with my hormones and I can’t seem to keep the pregnancies. Hopeful you and I will have nice comfy wombs ready to keep babies in January. Are you taking any supplements?

Nothing out of the ordinary. I’ll take baby aspirin when I get my bfp. I’m taking pregnacare, vegan omega 3 and extra folic acid. That’s what I did with dd.


----------



## FTale

Hey all for those of you who have suffered mc back to back or almost so or never even got preggo once, have you been tested for NK cells?

I plan to. Cant hurt. Hugs and praying Jan welcomes in alot if sticky bfps.


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> @topazicatzbet sorry for af, have you added
> 
> @loeylo haha Im the same, hubby just looks at me and I get pregnant :rofl: out of the combined 5 months it took for my 2 littles, I got pregnant 4 of those months. 2 losses, 2 take home babies. So high mc rate for me. I think I had a chemical last month so hoping this month is it.
> 
> @xxmyheartxx welcome, what day would you like me to out you down?
> 
> @Bittersweet congratulations that is so great! I happily took you off the list!!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu Im beginning to think we’re the same person hahaha

My first pregnancy was conceived with a condom and the second was conceived on the mini pill, my third when using natural family planning and dd was conceived when using withdrawal. The last two were ntnp type scenarios though when we weren’t very careful. This is only the second month we have ever actively tried.


----------



## loeylo

FTale said:


> Hey all for those of you who have suffered mc back to back or almost so or never even got preggo once, have you been tested for NK cells?
> 
> I plan to. Cant hurt. Hugs and praying Jan welcomes in alot if sticky bfps.

I had rmc testing between my ectopic and df. Everything normal. The nhs tests are quite limited though, I can’t remember what we got tested for as it was about 6 years ago but I know it included most common clotting disorders. Frustratingly, I’m now back to square 1 as I have had dd and chemicals don’t count as losses.


----------



## Rach87

@FTale I havent been tested for that. I have lupus so a naturally high mc rate for me.


----------



## Rach87

@loeylo thats impressive! :rofl:


----------



## FTale

Rach87 said:


> @FTale I havent been tested for that. I have lupus so a naturally high mc rate for me.

My RA told me I am early onset =/pre Lupus he suspects. I have all the symptoms except but somw thing was a miss. I have morw hemophilia traits than over coagulation. Takea longer for me to stop bleeding.

Need to nap now but have tona of questions for you. I can ask in herw or pm you. Let me know. Fx


----------



## Rach87

Oh Im so sorry @FTale. Its no fun thats for sure. Especially when youre in limbo of the trying to figure out exactly whats wrong. Feel free to ask any questions here if no one else minds. Maybe someone else is going through something similar or is just curious.


----------



## FTale

Merry Christmas all!! So busy stuffing my face and enjoying the day!!

:xmas9::xmas14::xmas4::xmas16:


----------



## FTale

Thank you @Rach87 !!!!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Merry Christmas everyone!

Boxing day here and officially cd1 so hopefully on track to test around 22nd still :) 

Exciting some are ovulating/about to hopefully theres heaps of bfp this month


----------



## Bevziibubble

Merry Christmas everyone :xmas6:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @AlwaysTheAunt hopefully we get those bfp’s like Decembers thread!


----------



## FTale

Sorry @AlwaysTheAunt fx fi the 22nd


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Thanks, fingers crossed for everyone here! We're going away camping (in a caravan park) for a week from 13th-19th so that will help distract me from the tww :)


----------



## zoeb1234

Hey,AF is due in 2/3 days but I keep feeling sick and her the odd cramp now and again and also headaches but I also get headaches a day or two before AF due anyway,I'm keeping my fingers crossed but I think I'm wishful thinking and reading into things as I really a BFP,I can't wait to test,trying to hold out till it's past my AF due date.


----------



## MadamRose

Just coming in to check on all of you. Hope the TWW is being kind to those who are already waiting. Hope time also goes fast for everyone else and that you are on your TWWs before hou know it


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still waiting for AF here i hate having such a long LP. 
17dpo today so it shud start today but I have bled at 18dpo b4. 
Its so horrible knowing ure out and having to wait so long for AF. 
So bloody fed up


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Suggerhoney said:


> Still waiting for AF here i hate having such a long LP.
> 17dpo today so it shud start today but I have bled at 18dpo b4.
> Its so horrible knowing ure out and having to wait so long for AF.
> So bloody fed up

Me too. 17dpo. This is the latest I go. I feel just fine too. I got the af headaches two days ago. Punked me out big time by not showing. Getting more cm so this has to be it. Fx we get out of this never-ending cycle, @Suggerhoney . Hugs


----------



## FTale

zoeb1234 said:


> Hey,AF is due in 2/3 days but I keep feeling sick and her the odd cramp now and again and also headaches but I also get headaches a day or two before AF due anyway,I'm keeping my fingers crossed but I think I'm wishful thinking and reading into things as I really a BFP,I can't wait to test,trying to hold out till it's past my AF due date.

Its tough. The not knowing. Always think I'll just know but after several cycles of hcg shot, I am convinced I won't know till a test is positive.

Prayers you get a bfp instead of the witch.<3


----------



## FTale

@AlwaysTheAunt have fun camping. Tww will go by fast and dont take any sticks with you to drive you crazy. Have a true rest from it if you can. Not sure if you are a crazy tester like me.:tease:hugs


----------



## Suggerhoney

FTale said:


> Me too. 17dpo. This is the latest I go. I feel just fine too. I got the af headaches two days ago. Punked me out big time by not showing. Getting more cm so this has to be it. Fx we get out of this never-ending cycle, @Suggerhoney . Hugs


Its so shit isn't it hon. U just can't move on at all. 
Still no sign of AF here. 
Wanted to put my new pjs on I got for Christmas but I can't because I know when the :witch: shows I will be flooded out. I hate the waiting so much. 
I've known im not pregnant for over a week now and still bloody waiting its so shit. 

We went into town yesterday and I got so upset seeing pregnant women. 
I really hope this next AF will be our last hon and January brings us both our much wanted BFPs. But I just don't feel hopeful at all. 

I have a bloodtest on Tuesday to check overion reserve and im so anxious about the results.
Was supposed to have a scan appointment at some point to and then a consultant appointment to discuss the results of bloodtest and scan. 
Stupid covid is delaying everything. 

I've been in a fowl mood all day today and very snappy so the old hag is probably on her way.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Suggerhoney its so rough on you

just looked back at my dd’s due group and there were 101 mamas in it!! Cant believe how active the boards were just a few years ago to now. All the chat made the tww’s go by fast, you could barely keep up with the threads!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @Suggerhoney its so rough on you
> 
> just looked back at my dd’s due group and there were 101 mamas in it!! Cant believe how active the boards were just a few years ago to now. All the chat made the tww’s go by fast, you could barely keep up with the threads!

Thanks hon 
Getting lower back ache now and some cramps low down so she will be here soon. I did another test just to make double sure and BFN again. So just have to wait a bit more I guess. 
I don't ovulate until day 14 to 15 so absolutely ages to go yet. 
I will probably be more active on here when I'm actually in the 2ww. 

Just not in a good place at the moment. 
been trying for ages and 4 losess and it really gets u down. 
we tried so so hard this cycle that I get exhausted from bedding. I just don't understand how I can't be pregnant its so disappointing. 
I'm getting so fed up with ttc now...

Yes baby and bump used to be very active a few years ago but its so dead now. Not sure why.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Tested positive for the flu Wednesday. Messed up all our Christmas plans. Thankful it wasn’t covid. I felt terrible for a few day. It has delayed my ovulation too. I’m not too upset about that because I’ve been ovulating very early with no success. I’m super hopeful that a later o will be a good thing. @Rach87 can you remove my testing dates please, I’m not sure now. I guess I’ll o in two days based on pain, but still haven’t gotten a positive opk. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks hon
> Getting lower back ache now and some cramps low down so she will be here soon. I did another test just to make double sure and BFN again. So just have to wait a bit more I guess.
> I don't ovulate until day 14 to 15 so absolutely ages to go yet.
> I will probably be more active on here when I'm actually in the 2ww.
> 
> Just not in a good place at the moment.
> been trying for ages and 4 losess and it really gets u down.
> we tried so so hard this cycle that I get exhausted from bedding. I just don't understand how I can't be pregnant its so disappointing.
> I'm getting so fed up with ttc now...
> 
> Yes baby and bump used to be very active a few years ago but its so dead now. Not sure why.

I’m sorry sugger. I know it’s a bad place to be. Hang in there. You can’t give up until you have your rainbow in your arms.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m sorry sugger. I know it’s a bad place to be. Hang in there. You can’t give up until you have your rainbow in your arms.


Thank you hon. So sorry u got flu I had it 2 years ago and it was awful so get well soon sweet. 
I'm having a bloodtest to check overion reserve on Tuesday won't get the results for a while tho. Really anxious about the results. 
I really do hope i get to hold my rainbow sometime this year.
You to hon. 

So glad u are ovulating later. 
I ovulate on day 14 to 15 now since the macca root and im also hoping a later ovulation will result in a healthy pregnancy. 
Just need to fall pregnant again. My last loss was in October and as far as I know I haven't fallen pregnant again since unless I did and it came away b4 I cud get any lines. 
It was weird I had loads of symptoms but then 8dpo they all vanished. 
I'm officially 18dpo now and still no AF but having some cramps so think she is on her way. 
I hate it that I have to wait so long from knowing I'm not pregnant to AF. That's the one down side of having a long luteal phase. 
Good luck hon.


----------



## FTale

LuvallmyH said:


> Tested positive for the flu Wednesday. Messed up all our Christmas plans. Thankful it wasn’t covid. I felt terrible for a few day. It has delayed my ovulation too. I’m not too upset about that because I’ve been ovulating very early with no success. I’m super hopeful that a later o will be a good thing. @Rach87 can you remove my testing dates please, I’m not sure now. I guess I’ll o in two days based on pain, but still haven’t gotten a positive opk.
> Good luck everyone!

Happy its not Covid but take care to get well. The flu bites. Hope you get a solid O when your body is ready. I am hioing for a later O too if it hurry up and shows already. 
Hugs


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hopefully January is as booming as December was for BFPs :)


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @LuvallmyH about the flu! Glad youre feeling better. Hopefully the delayed O will result in a bfp!

@Reiko_ctu theyve had so many its awesome! And I think there were a few that never had their names added to the front page too! Theres still a few more days yet hoping they get even more

about 6 dpo here, feeling some mild burning sensations today hoping its some stretching to accommodate a baby! Just a few more days until I start too-early testing \\:D/


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@Suggerhoney :hugs:sorry af is taking even longer this month. That kust be so frustrating for you! 

@FTale i am a huge poas addict :mrgreen::mrgreen: i buy a bunch of ic to get the satisfaction!

@Rach87 ohhh fingers crossed! Hope to see some squinters soon!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Here’s a positive.... opk!

@Rach87 can you put my testing date 1/6 please? Tww here I come! Even the flu didn’t stop me from trying lol.


----------



## Rach87

Haha @LuvallmyH your body and determination is impressive! =D&gt;

@zoeb1234 hope those symptoms result in a bfp for you!


----------



## Kimmy1990

Rach87 said:


> New year, new hope. Lets get those :bfp: !! :dust:
> Please tag me ( @Rach87 ) for front page updates
> 
> * January *
> 
> *1st*
> @zoeb1234
> 
> *4th*
> 
> *6th*
> @Rach87
> @LuvallmyH
> 
> *7th*
> @loeylo
> 
> *12th*
> @babybears25
> 
> *16th*
> @KatVM
> 
> *18th*
> @FTale
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *21st*
> 
> 
> *22nd*
> @AlwaysTheAunt
> @Lozb
> 
> *24th*
> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> *30th*
> 
> *TBD*
> ​

testing 5th jan. fingers crossed that 2021is our year


----------



## Suggerhoney

18dpo still no AF. So fed up of waiting now. Now officially late but not pregnant. Totally had enough now this cycle is never ending.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have you tested today @Suggerhoney 

Sending lots of luck to everyone for a January :bfp:

I'm waiting to ovulate, hopefully its before the weekend as I'm working 3 nights which makes bd hard to fit in, I normally ov between cd17/19 but last cycle was cd13/14 which was strange x


----------



## Suggerhoney

xxmyheartxx said:


> Have you tested today @Suggerhoney
> 
> Sending lots of luck to everyone for a January :bfp:
> 
> I'm waiting to ovulate, hopefully its before the weekend as I'm working 3 nights which makes bd hard to fit in, I normally ov between cd17/19 but last cycle was cd13/14 which was strange x

I tested late last night hon at 17dpo and it was stark white negative it wud be blazing by now it i was pregnant.
Been getting AF cramps all night and still today and IBS has flared up which is normally a sign the witch is coming. 
But still no bleeding at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I really hope Jan will be my month at last just like it was with my youngest son.


----------



## FTale

Suggerhoney said:


> I tested late last night hon at 17dpo and it was stark white negative it wud be blazing by now it i was pregnant.
> Been getting AF cramps all night and still today and IBS has flared up which is normally a sign the witch is coming.
> But still no bleeding at all.

Mmm..Im sorry. Cramps and ibs are for sure indicators. Tonight should kick in. My body will prob take me another day then hit when I stop thinking about it. I checked my calendar and this time of year it starts later but this has surpassed that time by a day or so now.


Frustration is real. But I am back at work now so new stresses to endure but I cant do both. So turning afs crap off. Cant deal.

Praying today is the last day if the waiting. Not sure about you but my body feels better once af kicks in to restart everything. Hugs

@Rach87 FX...(insert goober smile) I hope that is a stretchy baby tummy too. 

@xxmyheartxx heres to Oing on time! My O seema to land right around my busiest work days in the month. Af being latr hopefully will push it away feom those days. Fx no O on your weekend.

@Kimmy1990 Hugs , Prayung it is our year too

@LuvallmyH Catch that little rainbow egg! 

@Reiko_ctu I wasnt on the December board but lots of bfps sound good to me.:winkwink:

Afm: Back to work to week after vacation. Its gonna be a tough one as my company is going through major updates. I will be a ghost this week but will surface on the weekend. Thinking about you all and have my heart set on graduating to the preggy side of things. :dance: Thats my New Years goal anyway.:kiss:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hey everyone, I'm still hanging on in the December group....one of the weirdest wonkiest cycles I've ever had. I will let you know if I have a testing date in Jan but hopefully I will have that bfp in a few days! 

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @BabyBrain80! What cd are you at now? Hopefully its a bfp!


----------



## motherofboys

Can I join in? Should be testing around the 15th of Jan, depending on when I actually ovulate as it varies by a few days each month.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @BabyBrain80! What cd are you at now? Hopefully its a bfp!

hey :) I'm CD45.....had a few LH surges according to my opks this cycle and the last one was a proper good positive with some symptoms, so hopefully it puts me about 7/8dpo (don't temp so hopefully it happened) Opks defo faded right down afterwards too. I'm glad I kept checking as I'd be right confused by now otherwise. 
It's a funny one cos every second month is a bit longer so I assume I have a bit of trouble ovulating or later ovulation on one side. Although it's never been this bad before. Could it be age (I'm 40) or more likely everything crazy after our loss in August. 
I might try and hold off testing now, I've done way too much this month and I'm trying to forget and relax. 
@Rach87 could you put me down for the 1st please? Thank you xxx


----------



## FTale

AF is finally entering the building.

Gonna keep the same testing date since I test early anyway.

Back to the grind.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

FTale said:


> AF is finally entering the building.
> 
> Gonna keep the same testing date since I test early anyway.
> 
> Back to the grind.

Good luck! Hope af is swift.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FTale said:


> AF is finally entering the building.
> 
> Gonna keep the same testing date since I test early anyway.
> 
> Back to the grind.

 Good luck for this cycle :dust:❤️


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx hope you O so bd timing is right!

@FTale sorry about the work changes, glad af finally showed so you can get onto a new cycle

welcome @motherofboys have you added!

@BabyBrain80 aw that’s frustrating, glad you kept checking and hopefully you caught it right! Have you added


----------



## motherofboys

Thanks Rach87


----------



## Kimmy1990

Today I’ve been having stomach cramps similar to af. I should be testing 5th jan but if last month is anything to go by I may have ovulated early and could be due as early as 1st jan. We bd’d over both dates so I’m hoping I caught it. I didn’t use ovulation tests this month so I’m hoping we didn’t miss it. Just used cm which I know can be misleading this why we BD’d a bit longer. 
Even if due 1st, I don’t usually get cramps this early. Fingers crossed it’s a sign and not af coming even earlier this month


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Jessylou4

Rach87 said:


> New year, new hope. Lets get those :bfp: !! :dust:
> Please tag me ( @Rach87 ) for front page updates
> 
> * January *
> 
> *1st*
> @zoeb1234
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> *5th*
> @Kimmy1990
> 
> *6th*
> @Rach87
> @LuvallmyH
> 
> *7th*
> @loeylo
> 
> *12th*
> @babybears25
> 
> *15th*
> @motherofboys
> 
> *16th*
> @KatVM
> 
> *18th*
> @FTale
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *21st*
> 
> 
> *22nd*
> @AlwaysTheAunt
> @Lozb
> 
> *24th*
> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> *30th*
> 
> *TBD*
> ​


I’m back for January testing after just having my 6th chemical :-( 
Not sure when I’ll be testing as I’m currently waiting for my bleed after stopping the cyclogest. So I’ll say Jan 31st for now! 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Lynz144

Rach87 said:


> New year, new hope. Lets get those :bfp: !! :dust:
> Please tag me ( @Rach87 ) for front page updates
> 
> * January *
> 
> *1st*
> @zoeb1234
> @BabyBrain80
> 
> *5th*
> @Kimmy1990
> 
> *6th*
> @Rach87
> @LuvallmyH
> 
> *7th*
> @loeylo
> 
> *12th*
> @babybears25
> 
> *15th*
> @motherofboys
> 
> *16th*
> @KatVM
> 
> *18th*
> @FTale
> @topazicatzbet
> 
> *21st*
> 
> 
> *22nd*
> @AlwaysTheAunt
> @Lozb
> 
> *24th*
> @Reiko_ctu
> 
> *30th*
> 
> *TBD*
> ​

Hello ladies. Can I be put down for 7th January 2021. This is our 4th month ttc for #1. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Lynz144 good luck :)


----------



## Rach87

@Kimmy1990 hope its a good sign!

@Jessylou4 Im so terribly sorry :( I have you added. Have you been for testing with the recurrent mc? 

@Lynz144 welcome I have you added! Hope you catch that eggy!


----------



## loeylo

6dpo now, my boobs might have been slightly more veiny than normal, I have been struggling to sleep a little, and I have had very slight niggly period like cramps at one side. Too early for any real symptoms tbh! 
Hope everyone had a nice Christmas:


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Hi, can you please add me in for testing January 13th? I'll be around 11dpo IF I ovulate. December was a medicated cycle (I did ovulate but didn't catch) but I haven't taken Letrozole this month, so not 100% sure if I'll ovulate properly. I usually get a positive opk but my temp hike is often not as high as I'd like.


----------



## Rach87

@loeylo ooh hope that turns into 2 lines!

@MinnieMcMoose hope you were able to catch that egg! Have you added


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Ooh ladies, I've literally only just joined this thread half an hour ago but I'm in a pickle already!!
I just took an OPK (Clearblue advanced digital) and it was a solid smiley face - but I'm only on CD10. LMP was Dec 20th, albeit with some spotting for several days before. Surely egg won't be mature enough?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hi ladies! So here’s what’s going on so far for me... I hadn’t had AF since October so I was given provera to induce AF. I’m also on several vitamins my doctor had recommended to help with PCOS and infertility: Myo inositol, prenatal, vitamin D3, NAC (super strong antioxidant), and fish oil. I’m also on synthroid for hypothyroid but doc is switching it since I’m having crazy side affects. 


AF came Thursday December 17th

started letrozole 2.5 MG for five days on CD 3, December 19th

today is CD13 and I had an US to check the follicles and I have two big ones and two small ones. Doc is confident on the two bigger ones, I was given my ovidrel trigger shot today as well. 

we have to BD tonight and tomorrow and doc said I will O tomorrow evening sometime. 

Friday I will start progesterone supplements once morning and once evening. 

Here’s a photo of my follicles!!


----------



## Rach87

@MinnieMcMoose if you count the spotting what dpo would you be then? Maybe it was just a slow starter

@PinkCupcakes Ive never seen a follicle ultrasound before, thanks for posting! Hope your Ov and bd is just right :) let me know if you have a testing date to add to the front page


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Rach87 said:


> @MinnieMcMoose if you count the spotting what dpo would you be then? Maybe it was just a slow starter

I guess i was spotting for 2 or 3 days.
AF came 16DPO, whereas I would have expected it at 14DPO, so yeah, maybe I should be counting myself at around CD12 now instead of CD10.

Awesome follicles @PinkCupcakes


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Rach87 said:


> @MinnieMcMoose if you count the spotting what dpo would you be then? Maybe it was just a slow starter
> 
> @PinkCupcakes Ive never seen a follicle ultrasound before, thanks for posting! Hope your Ov and bd is just right :) let me know if you have a testing date to add to the front page

Thank you! Yes so tomorrow would be O day for me so I’d say January 14th <3


----------



## KatVM

Hey ladies! I just took a peek into my tests under the sink and realized I’m out of pregnancy test and only have 5 ovulation tests left. 


Looking for recommendation on a good brand of tests to buy! I live in Canada. Preferably would love to order online. 
Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Rach87

@KatVM I used wondfo for both my pregnancies and have them again. Never had a nasty evap like a lot of brands give. I order on Amazon - they do have 2 different levels though. 10miu and 25miu so you have to read the description. ( @Reiko_ctu forgot to mention that in your thread. ) Then once I have a for sure line on the ic I use frer and then use all my tests until they’re gone lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

KatVM said:


> Hey ladies! I just took a peek into my tests under the sink and realized I’m out of pregnancy test and only have 5 ovulation tests left.
> 
> 
> Looking for recommendation on a good brand of tests to buy! I live in Canada. Preferably would love to order online.
> Any suggestions would be great!

I buy off amazon!


----------



## FTale

@KatVM I vote wondfo 10miu. It will say it on the box. Order from Amazon.

@PinkCupcakes FX it works out for you. Which Brand of Myo did you buy? I have one with D3 and Folate in it. Makes me feel so good. Brand is Optify.

@MinnieMcMoose hope you catch your surge.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@PinkCupcakes good luck! I hope everything goes well :) ❤️


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have ewcm and ov test is getting darker!!! I've picked up an extra shift tonight as we are short but will be able to sneak in a cheeky quickie at some point today and will be able to bd tomorrow as well, hopefully ov test is positive today!

Did many of you have much snow? My 3 year old was loving life, he cried when it stopped bless him x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, good luck! We had a bit of snow, the kids loved it :)


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck everyone who is close to getting positive opks. We got enough snow for DDs to make a snowman but it was gone a few hours later


----------



## loeylo

7dpo for me today. 
Still basically symptom free. Had more cramping last night but I’m not sure if it’s related to all the Christmas rubbish! I had trouble sleeping again which can be a symptom for me too.


----------



## FTale

@xxmyheartxx Fx!!! On thw extra shift and grabbing a quickie. No snow here just freezing every now and then.

@loeylo you never know with 7dpo only. Progesterone peak for sure but no telling if or when symptoms would kick in. Arw you charting?


----------



## Bevziibubble

There is still time yet :) ❤️


----------



## babybears25

I’ve been lurking ladies...and I’m excited for those starting to test! 

Good luck and baby dust to you all :dust:

CD11 for me and expecting to ovulate tomorrow/Friday...


----------



## Rach87

@xxmyheartxx hope you find time to bd! Weve gotten snow a few times here (Michigan) but it always melts the next day. Kids love it though.

tested yesterday - stark white. Today somethings barely catching my eye - but my contacts are so strong I have a hard time seeing close so it could be nothing. Will post anyway. Didnt track but approx 8 dpo.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Rach87 said:


> @xxmyheartxx hope you find time to bd! Weve gotten snow a few times here (Michigan) but it always melts the next day. Kids love it though.
> 
> tested yesterday - stark white. Today somethings barely catching my eye - but my contacts are so strong I have a hard time seeing close so it could be nothing. Will post anyway. Didnt track but approx 8 dpo.
> View attachment 1092652

Something is catching my eye! Looking forward to your next test x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Positive opk and we managed to bd before!! Will bd the next 2 days to cover ourselves and testing will commence in 9 days.

Sending lots of luck to all of you!!! Fx we gets lots of :bfp: in January x


----------



## BabyBrain80

Lots of snow here! Think the whole village is up on the hill sledging!

I did cave and test on an ic but bfn. Somewhere around 8/9/10dpo here....I'm going to take the middle and go with 9 lol. No symptoms really (except crazy dreams) which is a good thing as I don't get any when I'm actually pregnant lol. Still time...


----------



## BabyBrain80

xxmyheartxx said:


> Positive opk and we managed to bd before!! Will bd the next 2 days to cover ourselves and testing will commence in 9 days.
> 
> Sending lots of luck to all of you!!! Fx we gets lots of :bfp: in January x

Hope you catch that egg!!


----------



## Lozb

Cd 8 today. Wait for O is long for me can be from cd16- cd19. Always seems to drag. Might get some practice bding tonight lmao might as well keep ourselves busy. 

Am I the only one who seriously cnt help looking at baby stuff and travel systems. I know everything I want to buy lol crazy loon here


----------



## Rach87

@Lozb glad someone else admitted it. I have too! I gave everything baby away last year bc I thought we were done. So have to start all over. Im not mad though. Lol Buying baby stuff is so fun!!


----------



## LuvallmyH

2dpo here. Boring part of the tww. Good luck everyone. Looks like we will have a lot of testing this month!


----------



## Lozb

Rach87 said:


> @Lozb glad someone else admitted it. I have too! I gave everything baby away last year bc I thought we were done. So have to start all over. Im not mad though. Lol Buying baby stuff is so fun!!

lol glad it’s not just me. With my son we had a lot of stuff borrowed off family (my DH family have a lot of boys, there is 8 boy cousins). Other stuff we sold as we moved back with family while we bought a house so had no room to store it all. I think u go mad buying stuff for first but I know exactly what stuff I want and need with a second baby. I have some cute little bibs I got, hide them for DH (he wud defo say I am crazy ). I do have ds expensive toddler car seat so not selling that.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

FTale said:


> @KatVM I vote wondfo 10miu. It will say it on the box. Order from Amazon.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes FX it works out for you. Which Brand of Myo did you buy? I have one with D3 and Folate in it. Makes me feel so good. Brand is Optify.
> 
> @MinnieMcMoose hope you catch your surge.

This is what I take


----------



## Tasha36089

Can I be put down for testing on 22nd please @Rach87 
Af came today, the first since I mc a month ago. Tests are still very very faintly positive but definitely getting fainter. I’m back at the epac for more bloods on Monday to check my hcg levels. Hoping they have returned to normal by then.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> @xxmyheartxx hope you find time to bd! Weve gotten snow a few times here (Michigan) but it always melts the next day. Kids love it though.
> 
> tested yesterday - stark white. Today somethings barely catching my eye - but my contacts are so strong I have a hard time seeing close so it could be nothing. Will post anyway. Didnt track but approx 8 dpo.
> View attachment 1092652

I see a shadow. FX


----------



## Kimmy1990

Feeling pretty blah today. Thinking af will come early like last month and be here tomorrow. Staying optimistic and hoping it’s pregnancy symptoms but not looking likely. Boobs are slowly getting less sore and still have af type cramps. Pretty much the same as every other month. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## atx614

@Rach87 can you put me down to test January 22


----------



## Rach87

@Tasha36089 have you added, sorry about your loss *hugs*

@atx614 added. Woo the 22nd is a happenin day!


----------



## FTale

@Rach87 Are those wondfo 10miu? They are very sensitive. Very hopeful for you. Keep us posted.:laugh2:

@PinkCupcakes I like that brand. The ingredients are interesting too. Do you feel dif on them? Mine make me feel awesome before bedtime.


----------



## Rach87

@FTale they are! Thank you, i hope its not my line eye! Will test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

I’m just lurking. Good luck everyone


----------



## Lozb

FTale said:


> @Rach87 Are those wondfo 10miu? They are very sensitive. Very hopeful for you. Keep us posted.:laugh2:
> 
> @PinkCupcakes I like that brand. The ingredients are interesting too. Do you feel dif on them? Mine make me feel awesome before bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 1092667

What are these?


----------



## Rach87

Hi @Hevalouaddict happy to have you lurking!

tonight I have a slight sore throat and super tired. I had something similar with my dd pregnancy. Hope it’s a good sign and not just getting plain sick. :-k


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kimmy1990 said:


> Feeling pretty blah today. Thinking af will come early like last month and be here tomorrow. Staying optimistic and hoping it’s pregnancy symptoms but not looking likely. Boobs are slowly getting less sore and still have af type cramps. Pretty much the same as every other month. Good luck to everyone.

I should be starting AF tomorrow or the next day so we’ll be similar :) GL for this cycle!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I’m still hoping for my BFP (without a doubt) on the December thread but as my official date of AF is 3rd, I’ll join this group to, so 16 hours of being 2020 if no big BFP I’ll hop over here! Good luck all
@Rach87


----------



## Kimmy1990

Reiko_ctu said:


> I should be starting AF tomorrow or the next day so we’ll be similar :) GL for this cycle!!

Fingers crossed for this cycle. All symptoms are gone now though so I’m thinking af will be here tomorrow so here’s to next month.


----------



## kksy9b

Good luck to everyone coming up to O time! I hope you catch those eggies!!


----------



## loeylo

FTale said:


> @xxmyheartxx Fx!!! On thw extra shift and grabbing a quickie. No snow here just freezing every now and then.
> 
> @loeylo you never know with 7dpo only. Progesterone peak for sure but no telling if or when symptoms would kick in. Arw you charting?

No, I’m just using an app to track symptoms and such


----------



## loeylo

8dpo 
I’ve had heartburn today and my boobs hurt a little, but not OMG I NEED TO TEST sore. 
My boobs are a little more veiny too.
I’ve had pms symptoms but maybe my family are just being annoying? Lol.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

FTale said:


> @Rach87 Are those wondfo 10miu? They are very sensitive. Very hopeful for you. Keep us posted.:laugh2:
> 
> @PinkCupcakes I like that brand. The ingredients are interesting too. Do you feel dif on them? Mine make me feel awesome before bedtime.
> 
> View attachment 1092667

Yea I feel good on them! It’s also helped me with my insulin! I was sore diabetic before and now I’m normal again!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Lozb said:


> What are these?

These are for people who suffer with PCOS. It
Helps insulin and all sorts of PCOS symptoms


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone else get diarrhea after the ovidrel trigger shot? Ugh!


----------



## Schweppes

Hi! Can I join testing the 14th of jan good luck everyone xxx


----------



## FTale

@PinkCupcakes I did when giving the shots in my tummy. Last one I did in my arm and did not have it but the hcg stayed in my system longer though. Which is good for helping body feel its ok to stay preggo if it happens.

Here is a pic of wondfo forget who asked.


----------



## FTale

Hahahah....guess my battery needs charging. I love playing Township.:oops:


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes sorry never had the shot, no help here. Thats great though the vitamins helped with insulin regulation! 

@Schweppes welcome youre added!

posted in Dec thread but will update here too....todays test super negative. Only approx 9dpo. Didnt temp/opk so its just a guess. Af due jan 6 so tons of time still :)


----------



## loeylo

8dpo evening. 

I’ve turned into a hormonal wreck. This seems worse than normal pms IMO. 

boobs a little sore and veiny and had a little cramping but nothing major. The main thing is that I’m a raging monster.


----------



## MadamRose

Happy new year ladies! Hopefully this thread will be full of even more BFPs than December to really start the year off right!


----------



## babybears25

Happy New Year ladies...can’t wait to see all of our BFPs! Xx


----------



## Rach87

Weird thing over here. Any newly pregnant mamas experience what feels like a jolt of anxiety in their lower abdomen before their bfp? Its been happening all day. So weird. I felt very full and mildly sore lower abd yesterday and today these jolts. :-k:-k


----------



## J_and_D

Welcome to the new ladies! @Rach87 can you put me down for the 10th please? I may be a little distant right now due to problems with my in laws but wish everyone luck! New year, New cycle, New bfps! For the new ladies, I'm currently 37 yrs old with a son that turns 2 in March. He took 2 years to conceive. We are on month 3 of "actively" trying (opks, tracking etc). Baby dust to all and happy New Year!


----------



## Rach87

So sorry to hear @J_and_D , have you added and hope things get better for you


----------



## Bevziibubble

@J_and_D :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Happy New Year!!!

Hugs @J_and_D


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Happy new year all!

I've been busy so missed alot! I'm in Australia so no snow here it's been bloody hot though I've never actually seen snow but it's on the bucket list. (I really want to make a snowman).


----------



## FTale

PinkCupcakes said:


> This is what I take
> 
> View attachment 1092661




AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Happy new year all!
> 
> I've been busy so missed alot! I'm in Australia so no snow here it's been bloody hot though I've never actually seen snow but it's on the bucket list. (I really want to make a snowman).

I like to makr snowmen but dont want to drive in it. LOL
Find some shade!!

Storming where I live. Perfect day for a warm drink and chores I keep meaning to get to 8-[


----------



## Rach87

Woo 9 pages in and its just now Jan 1st! Hope everyone had a great night and lets get some January :bfp: !!!
:dust:​


----------



## loeylo

9dpo.

I don’t really feel pregnant. I’m pretty sure I’m not. 
I have had a slightly heightened sense of smell, which is common for me in pregnancy, but I’m not sure if it’s just because we are all cooped up and my family actually do smell
My boobs are definitely more veiny today than they have been but they only hurt a little, like I would normally expect in the lead up to my period as opposed to the level of pain and swelling I normally get in early pregnancy. 
Ive got a pretty bad case of PMS, not as bad as yesterday but I do feel extra sensitive and teary. Yesterday I cried for hours and actually stormed out the house for a walk not long after the bells. That’s typical hormonal behaviour for me, when I got back df even flagged it up as being hormone related and he’s normally not the most switched on. Horrible PMS (along with really bad cramps, to the point I suspected endo at one stage, I pass out on occasion) is why I am on the mini pill without a break when not ttc. 
I do have mild cramps in my uterus, similar to ovulation rather than periods.
I’m just using this as a way to track my symptoms so I can compare it next month if needed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for testing :)


----------



## ciz

I’m lurking around. Still waiting for bfp or AF more likely AF. Good luck January testers.


----------



## LuvallmyH

4dpo. Gonna test in 5 more days. Not really feeling anything. I’m hoping to see a month full of bfps! December was such a lucky month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for testing ❤️


----------



## Rach87

Another bfn. 5 days before af. For your boring viewing pleasure.


----------



## Rach87

Let us know how its going @zoeb1234 & @BabyBrain80 ! Hope your day is great and filled with a bfp!


----------



## zoeb1234

@Rach87 AF came right on time so no BFP for me, hopefully next time x


----------



## Rach87

zoeb1234 said:


> @Rach87 AF came right on time so no BFP for me, hopefully next time x

 Oh boo. Sorry! Maybe you’ll still have time for Jan bfp at the end of the month.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

We've not had any snow, I'm jealous of those who have. 
I'm just getting in to my fertile period. I had a few signs of O last night but they appear to have vanished so think it'll be a little longer. 
Good luck to everyone testing soon


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for this cycle :dust:


----------



## Lozb

Fertile window starts Monday. Hopefully get some bding this week. Cd10 today and ready for this. My OPK r looking good for ovulation in 8 days or so. It’s hubby’s birthday in feb and be great time to tell our families (we tell them early as I know they wud be great support if we needed them, also I have to tell work straight away due to work with some potential dangerous people and the risk to myself and also others if I Cnt help). 

Trying to think of things to do in the two week wait, I will be off work that week and know will drive myself mad. Order two first response test ready, will do IC until I get a visible line, no blue dye test in this house anymore.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Lozb I hope the TWW goes fast. Good luck :)


----------



## MrsKatie

Fx everyone!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today is O day for me!! We literally rang in the new year trying to make our baby lol im feeling super hopeful this month after the chemical last month. Super excited to jump into this tww with you guys!! My boyfriend does not want me to test as early this month so he has hid my test lol hoping I can talk him into at least testing at 10 dpo which will be jan 11


----------



## BabyBrain80

Happy New Year everyone! I really hope 2021 is a brilliant year for everyone xxx

Unfortunately bfn for me....so far anyway.
I'd really expect to see a faint line now if I'm where I think I am (10/11/12dpo). 
Time will tell...

Sorry about af @zoeb1234 :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Haha @wannanewbaby great way to ring in the new year....you can literally say you were dtd over 2 years :rofl: did you have a test date for me to add?

@BabyBrain80 sorry for the bfn but at least you're not completely out yet!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Should add it was an ic I used today (4 of em :blush:) I can't use Frer as they nearly always show a line so it means nothing xx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Rach87 said:


> Haha @wannanewbaby great way to ring in the new year....you can literally say you were dtd over 2 years :rofl: did you have a test date for me to add?
> 
> @BabyBrain80 sorry for the bfn but at least you're not completely out yet!


Im gonna try to convince him to let me test on the 11th (10 dpo)


----------



## LulaBug

Aiming to test on the 15th :)


----------



## Rach87

Hi @LulaBug have you added!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hey ladies, so today I am 3DPT 2DPO, having cramps and bloating like crazy ugh! Happy new new too!


----------



## Bevziibubble

LulaBug said:


> Aiming to test on the 15th :)

 Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hey ladies, so today I am 3DPT 2DPO, having cramps and bloating like crazy ugh! Happy new new too!

 Good signs. Fingers crossed for you! :)


----------



## wrapunzel

Hey ladies, hopping over here because I’m going to test again tomorrow [-o&lt; and honestly have no idea what the result will be. 

After the amount of bleeding I had, even if it’s positive I’m just going to feel “positive I need an ultrasound”. I’m so scared the baby passed... and for the scan I’ll have to be alone and wear a mask for a long time which aggravates my heart problems, so anxious about that I’m almost hoping it’s a negative test tmrw which sucks to feel.


----------



## babybears25

Sorry Af arrived @zoeb1234 

@BabyBrain80 sorry for your BFN...you’re not out yet though! 

@motherofboys hope you O soon! 

@wannanewbaby haha same as me! Seeing in the new year with a BD...hope we both get lucky!

@wrapunzel :hugs:sorry you’re going through this.


----------



## BabyBrain80

@wrapunzel so sorry you are going through all this :hugs:

Looks like I'm officially out, af arriving on cd50! Never had that happen before. Fingers crossed for a normal 28/29 day cycle this month and I should catch some testing before the end of the month. I do wonder if this will be my last month ttc. I feel everything is working against me somehow. 
In a way I'm glad this cycle is over, its just been way too much mentally. Onwards we go!!
I will update a testing date when I think I ovulate.

Actually does anyone recommend a good thermometer? I might try watching my temp. I assume the digital ear ones are no good for this? 

Good luck to those ovulating just now, hope you catch that egg! Xx


----------



## wrapunzel

@BabyBrain80 thanks and I’m sorry for your long cycle! For the thermometer you’ll want a Basal Body Thermometer (BBT). I’m American so can’t actually recommend brands but yeah. Needs to be that kind and I recommend a “quick read” one, mine was a cheap one and took a solid two minutes to beep.


----------



## Teafor2

Hey ladies, hope it’s okay that I hop on over here from the December thread. Good luck to everyone at the start of this new year!

I tested on New Year’s Eve and got a super faint barely there positive. Af started the next day. I’ve had my normal heavy bleeding and cramping since then. I decided to test again this morning because I was having a hard time accepting I wasn’t pregnant. I thought seeing the negative test would help it sink in. 

Well... I was shocked to see that despite being on the second day of my period the test (while still faint) had gotten darker, so now I really don’t know what’s going on.

I’ve gone out and bought a clear blue to take tomorrow, but just realised that it tests for 25 mlU, where the cheapies I was testing on before were 10 mlU, so now I think it’s better to wait two days before testing to get any kind of helpful results. 

I’ll add a photo of my test from today. Not sure if this is a chemical or some serious first trimester bleeding.


----------



## loeylo

10dpo today and I 100% don’t feel pregnant. Zero symptoms. I’m disappointed, I was really hopeful that this was our month and we had timed everything perfectly. I know I’m not fully out, but I’m sure it’ll go that way. We dtd on cd10, 13 and 15, I ovulated on cd14.


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> Hey ladies, hope it’s okay that I hop on over here from the December thread. Good luck to everyone at the start of this new year!
> 
> I tested on New Year’s Eve and got a super faint barely there positive. Af started the next day. I’ve had my normal heavy bleeding and cramping since then. I decided to test again this morning because I was having a hard time accepting I wasn’t pregnant. I thought seeing the negative test would help it sink in.
> 
> Well... I was shocked to see that despite being on the second day of my period the test (while still faint) had gotten darker, so now I really don’t know what’s going on.
> 
> I’ve gone out and bought a clear blue to take tomorrow, but just realised that it tests for 25 mlU, where the cheapies I was testing on before were 10 mlU, so now I think it’s better to wait two days before testing to get any kind of helpful results.
> 
> I’ll add a photo of my test from today. Not sure if this is a chemical or some serious first trimester bleeding.
> 
> View attachment 1092744

That’s strange. Could you have ovulated later?


----------



## Teafor2

loeylo said:


> That’s strange. Could you have ovulated later?

I don’t think so. I had two days of positive opks with o pain. I started bleeding at 13 dpo, and af usually starts at 12 dpo for me, although she comes at 11 or 13 dpo sometimes too. I still have heavy bleeding and cramps. A totally normal period for me. Just with a positive pregnancy test. I’m worried about an ectopic.


----------



## ciz

My period finally shown it’s face yey to 52 cycle. Hopefully it’ll go back more normal this cycle.


----------



## MadamRose

Good luck for those who are close to testing

@ciz sorry AF showed.

I have this thread on notification but it’s not actually giving me notifications :dohh:


----------



## LuvallmyH

5dpo. My boobs are achy and I have an abundance of creamy cm. It’s so hard to know what are symptoms for me at this point. I think because of my age everything is changing anyway. I suspect I’m entering into a premenopause. I had some at home blood work done. My ovarian reserve is great, but my free testosterone & estradiol are both low. I do have pcos and both of those are markers for it so it’s possible it’s because of that. I did these tests at home so I’ve no idea lol.
For the older ladies ttc, are you noticing differences as you get older? Like your pms symptoms and such?


----------



## BabyBrain80

@ciz sorry about af, and sorry you've also had a crappy cycle. Hope we both have normal ones this time. X

@wrapunzel Thank you, I shall get one ordered.

@Teafor2 that's odd, sorry you're having all this confusion. All we need is things to go normally and straight forward. I hope the bleeding stops and your lines get darker xxx


----------



## wannanewbaby

Teafor2 said:


> Hey ladies, hope it’s okay that I hop on over here from the December thread. Good luck to everyone at the start of this new year!
> 
> I tested on New Year’s Eve and got a super faint barely there positive. Af started the next day. I’ve had my normal heavy bleeding and cramping since then. I decided to test again this morning because I was having a hard time accepting I wasn’t pregnant. I thought seeing the negative test would help it sink in.
> 
> Well... I was shocked to see that despite being on the second day of my period the test (while still faint) had gotten darker, so now I really don’t know what’s going on.
> 
> I’ve gone out and bought a clear blue to take tomorrow, but just realised that it tests for 25 mlU, where the cheapies I was testing on before were 10 mlU, so now I think it’s better to wait two days before testing to get any kind of helpful results.
> 
> I’ll add a photo of my test from today. Not sure if this is a chemical or some serious first trimester bleeding.
> 
> View attachment 1092744


Never experienced that but fingers crossed the lines darken and the bleeding slows to a stop.


----------



## BabyBrain80

loeylo said:


> 10dpo today and I 100% don’t feel pregnant. Zero symptoms. I’m disappointed, I was really hopeful that this was our month and we had timed everything perfectly. I know I’m not fully out, but I’m sure it’ll go that way. We dtd on cd10, 13 and 15, I ovulated on cd14.

I've still got my fingers crossed for you! Your timing does sound good too xx


----------



## Teafor2

@ciz sorry af showed but hopefully your next cycle will be a normal one (and a lucky one!)

@loeylo Maybe no symptoms is a symptom for you! I usually get sore breasts, bloated, and very weepy pre af and this month I haven’t had any. Do you normally get pms?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh 4DPT 3DPO, still having cramping and diarrhea ugh! This sucks lol! I wonder if it’s all from the trigger shot.


----------



## wrapunzel

@Teafor2 it is weirdly comforting to me that we are going through almost the same thing right now. My bleeding was only slightly milder & less painful than my usual period. 

:dust:

there's some "better BFP" dust for both of us!!!


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> @Teafor2 it is weirdly comforting to me that we are going through almost the same thing right now. My bleeding was only slightly milder & less painful than my usual period.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> there's some "better BFP" dust for both of us!!!

Has your bleeding stopped now? How dark have your lines been? I’m just having such a hard time believing this would be a viable pregnancy as I’m having such heavy bleeding and even got some clots today.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @BabyBrain80 @ciz a 50/52 day cycle sounds brutal, hope it goes back to normal this month and you still get a chance for a Jan bfp!

@Teafor2 sorry for the bleeding, have you tried calling an ob/gyn to ask?

@wrapunzel hows it going?

@loeylo hopefully no signs is a good sign! Have you tested at all?

mine today looked pretty bfn again. Will post anyway.


----------



## Holly ttc

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ugh 4DPT 3DPO, still having cramping and diarrhea ugh! This sucks lol! I wonder if it’s all from the trigger shot.

I don't know if this helps or not but I've done seven transfers (all frozen) and tend to get diarrhea afterwards, even without the trigger shot. I think it's a combo of the nerves leading up to it and meds they have you on to sustain it until your body kicks in to make the hormones naturally.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @BabyBrain80 @ciz a 50/52 day cycle sounds brutal, hope it goes back to normal this month and you still get a chance for a Jan bfp!
> 
> @Teafor2 sorry for the bleeding, have you tried calling an ob/gyn to ask?
> 
> @wrapunzel hows it going?
> 
> @loeylo hopefully no signs is a good sign! Have you tested at all?
> 
> mine today looked pretty bfn again. Will post anyway.
> View attachment 1092752

Sorry about the bfn. Hopefully it’s just too early. 

I will call them on Monday. Their offices are closed at the moment. I figured there’s no real harm in waiting and it will give my body time for hcg levels to either rise or fall. I think I’ll test on Monday morning with the clear blue so I have something more recent to tell them when I call.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> Has your bleeding stopped now? How dark have your lines been? I’m just having such a hard time believing this would be a viable pregnancy as I’m having such heavy bleeding and even got some clots today.

I’d say my bleeding has stopped for now, I bled for 3 days, spotted (just blood when wiping and maybe a 1/4 tsp in the pot) for another 2 days, then nothing today yet. I took high dose Vitamin D (5,000 iU) on the second day at the advice of someone on FB and it slowed within 2 hrs then stopped soon after. Did some googling myself and Vitamin D can act as progesterone. 

Your line is darker than mine. I haven’t tested in 3 days now, just waiting. Here’s my last tests — the second paler one wasn’t positive until aaaaalmost after timeframe. I took two very pale blue dye tests before these two. 

hi @Rach87! I’ve still got pregnancy symptoms, lots, but I’m super aware it doesn’t mean the babe is okay after the bleeding


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> I’d say my bleeding has stopped for now, I bled for 3 days, spotted (just blood when wiping and maybe a 1/4 tsp in the pot) for another 2 days, then nothing today yet. I took high dose Vitamin D (5,000 iU) on the second day at the advice of someone on FB and it slowed within 2 hrs then stopped soon after. Did some googling myself and Vitamin D can act as progesterone.
> 
> Your line is darker than mine. I haven’t tested in 3 days now, just waiting. Here’s my last tests — the second paler one wasn’t positive until aaaaalmost after timeframe. I took two very pale blue dye tests before these two.
> 
> hi @Rach87! I’ve still got pregnancy symptoms, lots, but I’m super aware it doesn’t mean the babe is okay after the bleeding
> 
> View attachment 1092753

I’m sorry the line is looking lighter. Have you been able to get in to see a doctor?


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> I don’t think so. I had two days of positive opks with o pain. I started bleeding at 13 dpo, and af usually starts at 12 dpo for me, although she comes at 11 or 13 dpo sometimes too. I still have heavy bleeding and cramps. A totally normal period for me. Just with a positive pregnancy test. I’m worried about an ectopic.

My ectopic was nothing like that. I got a strong positive straight away (I think I was 14dpo but not sure) and there was nothing to suggest an ectopic until I had horrendous pain start suddenly in the middle of the night. The pain was so bad that we left almost straight away for hospital, it was worse than induced labour, it honestly felt like I was being stabbed. I didn’t bleed at all and my hcg level was completely normal (3600 at 5+2) 
Pain is the main symptom of ectopic. It’s the worst pain I’ve ever experienced.


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> @ciz sorry af showed but hopefully your next cycle will be a normal one (and a lucky one!)
> 
> @loeylo Maybe no symptoms is a symptom for you! I usually get sore breasts, bloated, and very weepy pre af and this month I haven’t had any. Do you normally get pms?

I don’t know if I normally get pms as I’m still getting to know my “normal” after being on the pill for nearly 5 years. I’d guess so, as I used to. I do have all those symptoms (except bloat) but I’d be expecting more pregnancy like symptoms by now wouldn’t I? I just remember early pregnancy being rough and I feel okay.


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @BabyBrain80 @ciz a 50/52 day cycle sounds brutal, hope it goes back to normal this month and you still get a chance for a Jan bfp!
> 
> @Teafor2 sorry for the bleeding, have you tried calling an ob/gyn to ask?
> 
> @wrapunzel hows it going?
> 
> @loeylo hopefully no signs is a good sign! Have you tested at all?
> 
> mine today looked pretty bfn again. Will post anyway.
> View attachment 1092752

I’ve not tested yet, will buy a test tomorrow I guess. I didn’t want to test too early because I’ll drive myself mad! 
Sorry that it’s negative, it’s still so early. Do you have any symptoms?


----------



## Teafor2

@loeylo Thanks for the reply. I really hope it’s not ectopic, so that’s encouraging to hear. Sorry to hear that happened to you. It sounds horrible.

I don’t know about symptom timing. They say every pregnancy is different so maybe you just aren’t having symptoms this time. I’ve never been pregnant before so I don’t know what to expect. 

Dh had a friend that had a ‘period’ the first month she was pregnant, so he’s hoping that’s what’s happening to me.


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> @loeylo Thanks for the reply. I really hope it’s not ectopic, so that’s encouraging to hear. Sorry to hear that happened to you. It sounds horrible.
> 
> I don’t know about symptom timing. They say every pregnancy is different so maybe you just aren’t having symptoms this time. I’ve never been pregnant before so I don’t know what to expect.
> 
> Dh had a friend that had a ‘period’ the first month she was pregnant, so he’s hoping that’s what’s happening to me.

I’ve now been pregnant 5 times so I feel like I should know what’s going on far better than I do. I can’t seem to find my old posts when pregnant with dd to compare (as I don’t really want to compare it to my losses if that makes sense) 

Ectopics are pretty rare -1:100 of pregnancies are ectopic. I now have a 1:10 risk of an ectopic with each pregnancy - and I’ve been pregnant twice since then. Eek. An ectopic is not as scary for me now that I’ve actually been through it, but I might have forgotten a lot of the trauma I experienced.


----------



## loeylo

Okay I’ve just looked back and I got my bfp at cd32 with dd and I didn’t really have symptoms to cd26. If I assume I ovulated on cd14-cd18, it was 8-12dpo before I got symptoms.


----------



## Teafor2

loeylo said:


> Okay I’ve just looked back and I got my bfp at cd32 with dd and I didn’t really have symptoms to cd26. If I assume I ovulated on cd14-cd18, it was 8-12dpo before I got symptoms.

How many dpo are you now?


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> How many dpo are you now?

10dpo.


----------



## Teafor2

loeylo said:


> 10dpo.

That’s still so early! I wouldn’t worry about symptoms yet. Plus people say every pregnancy is different!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Holly ttc said:


> I don't know if this helps or not but I've done seven transfers (all frozen) and tend to get diarrhea afterwards, even without the trigger shot. I think it's a combo of the nerves leading up to it and meds they have you on to sustain it until your body kicks in to make the hormones naturally.

I didn’t have anything stuck up inside me though, just fertility meds and trigger shot


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> That’s still so early! I wouldn’t worry about symptoms yet. Plus people say every pregnancy is different!

Thank you. Realistically I know you are right, but I’m just not feeling it right now.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> I’m sorry the line is looking lighter. Have you been able to get in to see a doctor?

nope, waiting on the test, I’ll go in if it’s positive


----------



## Kimmy1990

So I’m still cramping like af is coming but nothing yet. Been 5 days which is not normal for me. My BBs are starting to slightly ache again like af is about to start. Woke up feeling nauseous as well. Definitely not a normal cycle for me. But still feel like af is on it way. Very frustrating. Tested yesterday and got a BFN only to realise the tests were out of date (don’t test much as af always arrives) not technically late yet but a longer cycle then last month. Fingers crossed this weird cycle is the one. Won’t test now until the 5th of af isn’t here.


----------



## FTale

@wrapunzel Hugs hun. Has to be very hard. Praying for baby to pull through. Keep us posted.

Sorry about bfns showing their ugly mugs. Hoping for some bright bfps soon. 

FX for Jan


----------



## Lozb

Getting some good OPK lines this month. Building nicely at 11dpo.


----------



## wantingagirl

MadamRose said:


> If you’ll let me I want to come and stalk all you ladies I shared the December thread with

me too <3


----------



## J_and_D

@wannanewbaby lol we were doing the same lol


----------



## Rach87

loeylo said:


> I’ve not tested yet, will buy a test tomorrow I guess. I didn’t want to test too early because I’ll drive myself mad!
> Sorry that it’s negative, it’s still so early. Do you have any symptoms?

I had some cramping and lower abdominal fullness and tenderness a few days past O. Today not so much that just some dizziness and exhaustion.


----------



## Rach87

Ooo just had a zing of lightning crotch. Is it too early for that? Funny who ever thought Id be excited for that?! Maybe 9/10 dpo? (You’d think after 2 kids I’d remember anything about possible early pregnancy symptoms)


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> 10dpo.

 There is still time yet :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Ooo just had a zing of lightning crotch. Is it too early for that? Funny who ever thought Id be excited for that?! Maybe 9/10 dpo? (You’d think after 2 kids I’d remember anything about possible early pregnancy symptoms)

 That could be a symptom. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wrapunzel

Rach87 said:


> Ooo just had a zing of lightning crotch. Is it too early for that? Funny who ever thought Id be excited for that?! Maybe 9/10 dpo? (You’d think after 2 kids I’d remember anything about possible early pregnancy symptoms)

Yep it can start super early. I’ve had a ton this past week


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Sorry to those who had af show! Fingers crossed this new month is it for you. 

@Rach87 hopefully thats a good sign! 

With my daughter i had sore bbs and light cramping (which back then was typical pms). I didn't spot the week before which was weird for me but i did have a bright red spot at midnight the night before i tested positive in the arvo. I have a saved memo being pissed at how much i thought i wasn't pregnant.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@wrapunzel sorry you are going through this, hopefully your test brings answers for you.


----------



## wantingagirl

LuvallmyH said:


> 5dpo. My boobs are achy and I have an abundance of creamy cm. It’s so hard to know what are symptoms for me at this point. I think because of my age everything is changing anyway. I suspect I’m entering into a premenopause. I had some at home blood work done. My ovarian reserve is great, but my free testosterone & estradiol are both low. I do have pcos and both of those are markers for it so it’s possible it’s because of that. I did these tests at home so I’ve no idea lol.
> For the older ladies ttc, are you noticing differences as you get older? Like your pms symptoms and such?

do you mind me asking how old you are hun? I’ll be 40 in May x


----------



## motherofboys

So I usually get plenty of signs that ovulation is on the way. But I've not had any this time. I checked FF to see if I had miscalculated when I should ovulate and it's got yesterday/today/tomorrow in dark green, so I took an opk. It looks pretty positive IRL but maybe its not quite there? I don't know. I don't usually opk for a long time. I normally wait until I get signs for a few days, POAS and its positive so this has thrown me a little.


----------



## Lynz144

:sad1:So I think I am out this month.
I have got some spotting today cd22 out of 26. I normally spot before my period, which then are normally heavy.
I had mid month spotting too. Which is also becoming the norm. Even though I fingers cross for implant.
Does anyone else experience this? Or shall I get it checked by doctor?

I do opks and will start to temp this new cycle.

Edit. July 2021 -for those searching historic chats and have similar issues. 
So I went for tests and have been diagnosed with 
Polycystic ovaries and a retroverted uterus. I had scans and also had polyps, which were removed yesterday. 
My periods were getting longer and heavier, then I had longer spotting between periods. I am hoping the removal will now change this and have been advised to go back on the pill for a bit. But the doctor has not written me off having children. :)


----------



## Teafor2

motherofboys said:


> So I usually get plenty of signs that ovulation is on the way. But I've not had any this time. I checked FF to see if I had miscalculated when I should ovulate and it's got yesterday/today/tomorrow in dark green, so I took an opk. It looks pretty positive IRL but maybe its not quite there? I don't know. I don't usually opk for a long time. I normally wait until I get signs for a few days, POAS and its positive so this has thrown me a little.
> 
> View attachment 1092763

Maybe try testing again later today and see if it’s any darker. I did opks for the first time last month so I don’t have tons of experience, but I had a negative test at 7 am and then a positive the same day at 2 pm.


----------



## motherofboys

Lynz144 said:


> :sad1:So I think I am out this month.
> I have got some spotting today cd22 out of 26. I normally spot before my period, which then are normally heavy.
> I had mid month spotting too. Which is also becoming the norm. Even though I fingers cross for implant.
> Does anyone else experience this? Or shall I get it checked by doctor?
> 
> I do opks and will start to temp this new cycle.

Sorry you've started spotting. I'm not sure about the mid cycle spotting. I had some last month, at 9dpo and got my hopes up so I know how crushing it is


----------



## motherofboys

Teafor2 said:


> Maybe try testing again later today and see if it’s any darker. I did opks for the first time last month so I don’t have tons of experience, but I had a negative test at 7 am and then a positive the same day at 2 pm.

Its more the fact that I was not had ewcm, or bloating and O pain thats thrown me.


----------



## loeylo

11dpo 11am. 

Nothing discernible as pregnancy related. My skin seems worse than a normal period and apparently I had bad skin in early pregnancy with dd. I’ve also had loose bowels but I remember the opposite with dd, although that was later on. Plus I’ve been eating more indulgently which could cause both the bad skin and dodgy tummy! 
The main pregnancy symptoms I get are sore, veiny, larger boobs, and insomnia and vivid dreams. I’ve not got any of those so I’m pretty certain I’m out. I’ll buy a few tests today but looks like I’m going to be in the February testing group!


----------



## Teafor2

motherofboys said:


> Its more the fact that I was not had ewcm, or bloating and O pain thats thrown me.

Ah I see. Do you get any post o symptoms? My nipples are always really sore after I ovulate.


----------



## LuvallmyH

wantingagirl said:


> do you mind me asking how old you are hun? I’ll be 40 in May x

I’m 44, 45 in April. I wouldn’t be worried about 40. I had a baby at 40 & 42, and was pregnant a month before 44 with my second trimester loss.


----------



## Angel Bridge

Hi everyone I am new here! 

Trying to conceive baby #3 after three MC last year, My youngest is just 2 so the race is on for a sibling close in age for her. 

Thinking I’ll start testing around 11/1 which I think may be 9/10 DPO going by the pre mom app and OPKs although I’m confused with those I always OV late but I’ve never seen the lines stay quite strong still like this. 

Good luck to you all sending lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Angel Bridge Welcome and good luck :)


----------



## wrapunzel

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> @wrapunzel sorry you are going through this, hopefully your test brings answers for you.

Thank you <3 I'm finally about it get it in a few hours lol. At long last.



Lynz144 said:


> :sad1:So I think I am out this month.
> I have got some spotting today cd22 out of 26. I normally spot before my period, which then are normally heavy.
> I had mid month spotting too. Which is also becoming the norm. Even though I fingers cross for implant.
> Does anyone else experience this? Or shall I get it checked by doctor?
> 
> I do opks and will start to temp this new cycle.

Mid-cycle spotting is not a good sign for fertility, neither are very heavy or painful periods. I'd look into some tests/scans to get answers since you are TTC.



Angel Bridge said:


> Hi everyone I am new here!
> 
> Trying to conceive baby #3 after three MC last year, My youngest is just 2 so the race is on for a sibling close in age for her.
> 
> Thinking I’ll start testing around 11/1 which I think may be 9/10 DPO going by the pre mom app and OPKs although I’m confused with those I always OV late but I’ve never seen the lines stay quite strong still like this.
> 
> Good luck to you all sending lots of baby dust :dust:
> 
> View attachment 1092770

welcome hun! fingers crossed for you


----------



## Rach87

Hi @Angel Bridge welcome! I have you added to the front page :)

so I see a faint line on my ic and a super faint line on the frer! So hope this is it! Will probably test again tonight if I can get a decent hold. \\:D/ Pic with ic’s - top is yesterday, bottom is today!


----------



## Mum42crazy

CD1 for me :( so I will test on the 30th day AF is due I will not test early it’s just too heartbreaking. good luck all!


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @Mum42crazy :hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

Teafor2 said:


> Ah I see. Do you get any post o symptoms? My nipples are always really sore after I ovulate.

I get sore boobs, but I've not had that either. I dunno, maybe I'm missing them. I did feel like I was about to start all my o symptoms on new years eve, but they just stopped


----------



## wrapunzel

motherofboys said:


> So I usually get plenty of signs that ovulation is on the way. But I've not had any this time. I checked FF to see if I had miscalculated when I should ovulate and it's got yesterday/today/tomorrow in dark green, so I took an opk. It looks pretty positive IRL but maybe its not quite there? I don't know. I don't usually opk for a long time. I normally wait until I get signs for a few days, POAS and its positive so this has thrown me a little.
> 
> View attachment 1092763

I didn't have time to respond to this earlier, but I do now.

The symptothermal method of charting (cervical position, mucus, other symptoms, + temping in the early AM with a BBT) is the most accurate way to know whether or not you ovulated. OPKs measure Lutenizing hormone. LH surges strong enough to get a positive OPK can and do occur when ovulation has not in fact happened successfully. 

"Individual LH surges were extremely variable in configuration, amplitude, and duration." Source: https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(12)02135-8/fulltext
​Additionally, a positive OPK followed by a bleed is not actually enough to confirm successful ovulation ](*,) You can read more about that here if interested: Why “Regular” Cycles Aren’t Always Regular
​The cycle I got pregnant with my 3yro son, I had two different dates where I had O symptoms and a positive OPK. CD11 (my normal time) and CD18. I wasn't temping, but I can assume the second one was my actual successful O, on CD18. I went on to have a bfn on CD26 and a BFP on CD32.

Hope this helps <3


----------



## Teafor2

motherofboys said:


> I get sore boobs, but I've not had that either. I dunno, maybe I'm missing them. I did feel like I was about to start all my o symptoms on new years eve, but they just stopped

Maybe your body geared up to o and then didn’t. I’d keep testing and see if you get a positive in the next couple of days or not.

I am still bleeding and cramping. It has slowed down from a heavy flow with clots to more of a medium flow. That is how my period would normally progress though. I’ll take the clear blue with FMU tomorrow and see what it says. I’m thinking this was probably a chemical.


----------



## Angel Bridge

Mum42crazy said:


> CD1 for me :( so I will test on the 30th day AF is due I will not test early it’s just too heartbreaking. good luck all!

I am so sorry @Mum42crazy good luck for this cycle. 

Thank you everyone for the welcome! Does anyone else use wondfo tests for ovulation and pregnancy? I have a good stash of wondfo, [email protected], clear blue and FRER just got to try and not go crazy with them and only do FMU lol!


----------



## Rach87

@Angel Bridge I use wondfo, did for both my previous babies and have them again this time. I was looking back at my progression from my son and I had a couple clinical guards in there - they actually seemed a bit more sensitive - if these faint lines dont end up in a sticky baby I’ll probably order clinical guard next month.


----------



## motherofboys

See I know that stuff about how you can have a surge without ovulating, I know that opks can only really tell you when you're having a surge. I rely more on what my body is doing. I dont opk every month, but have some left from when we first started ttc this time and I wanted to check all signs to confirm that ovulation was happening a decent time ahead of O (I've had past issues with short LP) my cycle varies but only by a few days and ovulation should be happening between yesterday and tomorrow, so I would expect some symptoms by now. If for some reason it's been delayed then my worry is why? Is it something that's now going to be a regular thing. Having had trouble conceiving in the past anything that is out of the norm for me just makes me worry, especially as we said we'd only TTC a year as I can't go through what I did last time, if my cycle lengthens then I'll have less "go's" which just feels like a trick


----------



## motherofboys

I'm trying to be relaxed this time and not check too many things, so just going by the o pains/bloating and ewcm this time.


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Thank you <3 I'm finally about it get it in a few hours lol. At long last.
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-cycle spotting is not a good sign for fertility, neither are very heavy or painful periods. I'd look into some tests/scans to get answers since you are TTC.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome hun! fingers crossed for you

Why are heavy and painful periods not good? I have always had this and managed 4 children.


----------



## Deethehippy

Luv - I wouldn't say my PMS is any worse now I'm older to be honest. I do get cramps for a few days before AF actually kicks in and I do pass 'tissue' with my heavy bleeding (sorry if TMI) but that could be from my 'thickened area of uterus' diagnosis which I am still waiting to get consultation to investigate.


Can I join in ladies please? I am on day 31 of my cycle and 14DPO with nothing more than BFN's waiting for the witch to arrive. Can let you know approx O day as soon as I know


----------



## Rach87

@Deethehippy yes of course happy to have you with us! Hope the witch stays away!

do they think the thickened area is maybe scar tissue? Have you had a c-section?


----------



## Teafor2

motherofboys said:


> See I know that stuff about how you can have a surge without ovulating, I know that opks can only really tell you when you're having a surge. I rely more on what my body is doing. I dont opk every month, but have some left from when we first started ttc this time and I wanted to check all signs to confirm that ovulation was happening a decent time ahead of O (I've had past issues with short LP) my cycle varies but only by a few days and ovulation should be happening between yesterday and tomorrow, so I would expect some symptoms by now. If for some reason it's been delayed then my worry is why? Is it something that's now going to be a regular thing. Having had trouble conceiving in the past anything that is out of the norm for me just makes me worry, especially as we said we'd only TTC a year as I can't go through what I did last time, if my cycle lengthens then I'll have less "go's" which just feels like a trick

I also have pretty regular cycles, but once or twice a year I will ovulate late when I’m either sick or really stressed around the time of ovulation. In December I ovulated on cd 21. We were buying an apartment and I think the stress of that delayed it for a week.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach87 said:


> @Deethehippy yes of course happy to have you with us! Hope the witch stays away!
> 
> do they think the thickened area is maybe scar tissue? Have you had a c-section?

Thank you :)
I asked that exact thing because I had a c-section for my twins but they said the thick area is the top of the womb and the c-section scaring tends to be very low? I have no idea what would cause it.


----------



## Angel Bridge

Rach87 said:


> @Angel Bridge I use wondfo, did for both my previous babies and have them again this time. I was looking back at my progression from my son and I had a couple clinical guards in there - they actually seemed a bit more sensitive - if these faint lines dont end up in a sticky baby I’ll probably order clinical guard next month.

oh @Rach87 what is clinical guard? I am in the U.K. but all of my tests come from Amazon at the moment as we aren’t allowed to leave the house again x


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you :)
> I asked that exact thing because I had a c-section for my twins but they said the thick area is the top of the womb and the c-section scaring tends to be very low? I have no idea what would cause it.

Could it be something like a small septum? I used to have tons of tissue with my periods before my septum was removed. I read that the endometrium that grew on the septum is different because of the lack on blood flow. I think if you have a small septum it shouldn’t cause any reproductive issues. Mine was just a problem because it actually split my uterus in half and extended into my cervix.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> Could it be something like a small septum? I used to have tons of tissue with my periods before my septum was removed. I read that the endometrium that grew on the septum is different because of the lack on blood flow. I think if you have a small septum it shouldn’t cause any reproductive issues. Mine was just a problem because it actually split my uterus in half and extended into my cervix.

That’s interesting, thanks for sharing. Can a septum form at any time? The passing tissue has only been in approx the last two years and the thickened area was never mentioned when pregnant with my girls and I had lots of scans.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> That’s interesting, thanks for sharing. Can a septum form at any time? The passing tissue has only been in approx the last two years and the thickened area was never mentioned when pregnant with my girls and I had lots of scans.

My understanding is that I was born with it. But I didn’t have the tissue in my periods until I was 21 and my periods started when I was 13. I just noticed it has really slowed down since I had it removed. 

I know it can be hard to diagnose a septum or identify them in ultrasounds. Mine was so big it was obvious. I’ll add a picture of my ultrasound pre surgery. All the extra tissue in mine was fiberous, not muscular. In the ultrasound it looks like it comes nearly to my cervix, but when they did my surgery they realised it actually extended into my cervix.


----------



## Rach87

Angel Bridge said:


> oh @Rach87 what is clinical guard? I am in the U.K. but all of my tests come from Amazon at the moment as we aren’t allowed to leave the house again x

 Another cheapie. I bought on amazon. Weird thing is theyre 25miu and my wondfo were supposedly 10miu but the CG were darker.


----------



## Rach87

I forget who asked about bbt’s but this is the one I bought a couple years ago and liked it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

4DPO 5DPT today and I’m extremely bloated and gassy today. Still having mild cramping as well.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX!


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> My understanding is that I was born with it. But I didn’t have the tissue in my periods until I was 21 and my periods started when I was 13. I just noticed it has really slowed down since I had it removed.
> 
> I know it can be hard to diagnose a septum or identify them in ultrasounds. Mine was so big it was obvious. I’ll add a picture of my ultrasound pre surgery. All the extra tissue in mine was fiberous, not muscular. In the ultrasound it looks like it comes nearly to my cervix, but when they did my surgery they realised it actually extended into my cervix.
> 
> View attachment 1092795

That's a fascinating scan pic. I am glad that they managed to remove this septum for you with it being so severe. I know that I have a retroverted uterus and so does my mum (tipping backwards) I will ask about septums and if they can form at any point when I eventually get my gynaecological consultant appointment. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> That's a fascinating scan pic. I am glad that they managed to remove this septum for you with it being so severe. I know that I have a retroverted uterus and so does my mum (tipping backwards) I will ask about septums and if they can form at any point when I eventually get my gynaecological consultant appointment. Thanks for the info.

I also have a retroverted uterus. I have a friend that recently found out she has a small septum and she has a 6 year old already. They just found it as she’s been having trouble conceiving the second. They said they don’t think it would cause problems but as she’s 40 and having trouble they said removing it wouldn’t hurt.

Edit: I wanted to add that after having my septum removed they said I am now considered to have a normal uterus and my pregnancies should be normal. We have only been able to try two cycles since I recovered from my surgery and we conceived this cycle. It looks like it’s ending as a chemical pregnancy, but it’s the first time in my life that I’ve had an obvious positive on a test, so I am feeling good about that even if it does end in miscarriage.


----------



## Bittersweet

I too stalk the thread to see all the ladies I shared December with x


----------



## Rach87

How are you doing @Bittersweet ?? Happy to have you stalk!


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> I also have a retroverted uterus. I have a friend that recently found out she has a small septum and she has a 6 year old already. They just found it as she’s been having trouble conceiving the second. They said they don’t think it would cause problems but as she’s 40 and having trouble they said removing it wouldn’t hurt.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to add that after having my septum removed they said I am now considered to have a normal uterus and my pregnancies should be normal. We have only been able to try two cycles since I recovered from my surgery and we conceived this cycle. It looks like it’s ending as a chemical pregnancy, but it’s the first time in my life that I’ve had an obvious positive on a test, so I am feeling good about that even if it does end in miscarriage.

I really hope that by some miracle your test will be blazing positive tomorrow and if not that you conceive very soon. Do you have any symptoms of pregnancy?


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> I really hope that by some miracle your test will be blazing positive tomorrow and if not that you conceive very soon. Do you have any symptoms of pregnancy?

Thanks... same for you! 

The only thing I’ve noticed is that I could smell the eggs inside my muffins very strongly yesterday and today. They smelled like scrambled egg and not in a good way. It’s a recipe I make all the time so that was very unusual.

I’ve also been very tired, but that’s normal for me during a period as well because I tend to have quite heavy bleeding.


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Why are heavy and painful periods not good? I have always had this and managed 4 children.

because its indicative of numerous problems, fertility wise heavy periods are not nearly so bad as no periods tho of course, so it makes sense you and many other women have done fine


----------



## motherofboys

I think i might have panicked too soon. The bloating has begun. Its still different from my usual pattern, but I don't feel quite so much like I have no hope of another pregnancy. 

I didnt know that about heavy periods. Mine used to be super light and short when I was ttc my last few pregnancies and this time they are heavier and longer and I hoped that was a good sign. Like there was more in there to cling on to :haha:


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’ve always had heavy periods.....


----------



## Rach87

@LuvallmyH thats like the fertility mic drop :haha:


----------



## Bittersweet

Rach87 said:


> How are you doing @Bittersweet ?? Happy to have you stalk!

Doing okay thank you. Had my first food aversion tonight so some defrosted pasta cheese and veggies I made for my son. Had a strong smell I was like yeah no not dealing with that! 
Hope you are all doing okay. Il kept everything crossed for lots of BFP this month x


----------



## Kimmy1990

Hey guys. 
So af is due tomorrow. I’ve continued to have af like cramps so are holding off to test. Felt a bit nauseous again after my coffee. Will be a little sad if i do finally conceive and get sick at the smell of coffee after hubby bought me a lovely coffee machine for Christmas but definitely a sacrifice I’d be happy to make. Hubby has picked up that I’ve been complaining about cramping but that af hasn’t arrived, I just don’t want to get his hopes up. 
I’ll buy some more tests today and try and hold off until the morning. 
Yesterday i went shopping with my mum and had to go to the toilet numerous times. Told her that I had drunk heaps of water before going out but she always suspects I’m pregnant. Fingers are still crossed. 
Love to everyone who’s :witch: has arrived this month already. I know how you feel and I hope next cycle is the one <3


----------



## Deethehippy

Kimmy1990 said:


> Hey guys.
> So af is due tomorrow. I’ve continued to have af like cramps so are holding off to test. Felt a bit nauseous again after my coffee. Will be a little sad if i do finally conceive and get sick at the smell of coffee after hubby bought me a lovely coffee machine for Christmas but definitely a sacrifice I’d be happy to make. Hubby has picked up that I’ve been complaining about cramping but that af hasn’t arrived, I just don’t want to get his hopes up.
> I’ll buy some more tests today and try and hold off until the morning.
> Yesterday i went shopping with my mum and had to go to the toilet numerous times. Told her that I had drunk heaps of water before going out but she always suspects I’m pregnant. Fingers are still crossed.
> Love to everyone who’s :witch: has arrived this month already. I know how you feel and I hope next cycle is the one <3

Good luck for testing tomorrow. Sounds like you have some promising little symptoms. FX!


----------



## Kimmy1990

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck for testing tomorrow. Sounds like you have some promising little symptoms. FX!

thankyou. I really do hope so. I’m continuously checking to make sure the witch isn’t here with all this cramping.


----------



## Lozb

What do u all think. This is cd 12 for me and really early surge. I dnt normal get positive from cd 16-18.


----------



## Rach87

Lozb said:


> What do u all think. This is cd 12 for me and really early surge. I dnt normal get positive from cd 16-18.
> 
> View attachment 1092801

Those look the same darkness to me


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> What do u all think. This is cd 12 for me and really early surge. I dnt normal get positive from cd 16-18.
> 
> View attachment 1092801

I would call that a positive but tomorrows might be even darker? At least that is what happens to me sometimes.


----------



## Lozb

Rach87 said:


> Those look the same darkness to me




Deethehippy said:


> I would call that a positive but tomorrows might be even darker? At least that is what happens to me sometimes.

trust me to have decided not to temp again this month. I have felt normal O things. I weirdly get a slight sore throat from surge to just after O, had some twinges as if something is going to happen. What I thought was EWCM but we dtd
Not last night but night before so thought it was that


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> @LuvallmyH thats like the fertility mic drop :haha:

:rofl: I just want to make everyone aware that there is a very wide range of “normal.” I swear we can talk ourselves right into infertility and certain death if we focus too much on “issues.” For me personally I know my age is a factor and I might not get a rainbow. I would say most of the rest of you will achieve a pregnancy and have a healthy baby. 
I have pcos, I had laser surgery on my cervix at 18. Ended up with scar tissue by 20. I didn’t ovulate or know my body at all. I went to a reproductive endo at 22 and they told me after all the testing I’d never get pregnant on my own. I didn’t leave my bed for 3 days. I took fertility meds for my fist. After my second I had a mc and went through more treatment, injections... testing with 2 more fertility drs. After that I paid attention to my body. I’ve taken herbs, done acupuncture, charted for years. Stood on my head, tried every position, begged dh lol. Nothing I wouldn’t have done to have my babies. My point is, anything is possible. Never give up on yourself. Even if you don’t fit everyone else’s mold.


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> :rofl: I just want to make everyone aware that there is a very wide range of “normal.” I swear we can talk ourselves right into infertility and certain death if we focus too much on “issues.” For me personally I know my age is a factor and I might not get a rainbow. I would say most of the rest of you will achieve a pregnancy and have a healthy baby.
> I have pcos, I had laser surgery on my cervix at 18. Ended up with scar tissue by 20. I didn’t ovulate or know my body at all. I went to a reproductive endo at 22 and they told me after all the testing I’d never get pregnant on my own. I didn’t leave my bed for 3 days. I took fertility meds for my fist. After my second I had a mc and went through more treatment, injections... testing with 2 more fertility drs. After that I paid attention to my body. I’ve taken herbs, done acupuncture, charted for years. Stood on my head, tried every position, begged dh lol. Nothing I wouldn’t have done to have my babies. My point is, anything is possible. Never give up on yourself. Even if you don’t fit everyone else’s mold.

Thank you <3


----------



## Angel Bridge

I feel like I have joined the wrong thread is this testing for ovulation or pregnancy? Or both? 

also I have moved away from another site because someone else knows it all as @LuvallmyH says everyone is different we are all here TTC give it a rest will ya (sorry if I sound blunt im English and a bit mad )


----------



## BabyBrain80

Angel Bridge said:


> I feel like I have joined the wrong thread is this testing for ovulation or pregnancy? Or both?
> 
> also I have moved away from another site because someone else knows it all as @LuvallmyH says everyone is different we are all here TTC give it a rest will ya (sorry if I sound blunt im English and a bit mad )

Most here use the thread for the whole month....chat before and during ovulation, tww and testing. I know its kinda all on the tww section but its been working really well with a lovely bunch of ladies supporting each other. These monthly groups have been the same since i joined 4years ago. Anything goes basically. Lots of helpful advice, different experiences and suggestions. Relax and welcome :) x


----------



## loeylo

Angel Bridge said:


> I feel like I have joined the wrong thread is this testing for ovulation or pregnancy? Or both?
> 
> also I have moved away from another site because someone else knows it all as @LuvallmyH says everyone is different we are all here TTC give it a rest will ya (sorry if I sound blunt im English and a bit mad )

Right now I’m nearly at the end of my tww so I’m going to be waiting on ovulation later in the month (and then back in the tww towards the end)


----------



## loeylo

11dpo (well, technically 12 since it’s after midnight.
My boobs are completely normal. Not like pregnancy, but also I don’t think they seem like my period is coming. Still, now I know breast pain is normal in the tww period and subsides before af. 
My skin is pretty bad. 
I’m feeling anxious too. Again, not sure why.
Mild heartburn but sure it’s diet related as I’ve had garlic and onion in the last few days.
And I’m still crazy hormonal.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hey ladies! Was at the cottage completely off the grid for New Years so I’ve missed everything completely. I don’t want to single anyone out but did anyone’s squinter’s turn into bfps?

afm I am absolutely stoked, I managed to extend my LP by 2 days using 160 mg of vitex daily. I was expecting her NYE and didn’t show up till the 2nd. I’ve been 23/24/25 days for entire 2020 and this last one was 27 with a 13 day LP!! Good news for keeping a bean snug in my womb I think :dance:


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu sounds like a great weekend. And yay for extending your lp! Good start to a new year! Hope we get our sticky babies before our times up soon. :baby: I do have a squinter ic on page 13 if you need to get your fill from a pee stick free weekend. :haha:


----------



## FTale

@Rach87 FX the lines get darker. I never got evaps with the wondfo. And the frer were super thins lines with little hcg. Clinical guard are good too but think they pick up more once you are around 18 to 20 level.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ooh @Rach87 i can see your IC line... tomorrow it’ll be nice and clear I’m sure. Do you have a bunch? I would POAS in the evening as well as morning tomorrow!!


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @FTale!
@Reiko_ctu I have about 10 ic, 2 walmart cheapies, and 3 frers. Lol was planning on 1 ic a day until I have a solid non squinter and then just go nuts! Im sure I’ll get more too :blush: I wanted to test again this evening but I peed so many times today I couldnt get a good hold - hoping my incessant peeing the last 2-3 days is a good sign! Had a couple zaps of lightning crotch and sore outer hip muscle today too! Definitely not normal for me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Thanks @FTale!
> @Reiko_ctu I have about 10 ic, 2 walmart cheapies, and 3 frers. Lol was planning on 1 ic a day until I have a solid non squinter and then just go nuts! Im sure I’ll get more too :blush: I wanted to test again this evening but I peed so many times today I couldnt get a good hold - hoping my incessant peeing the last 2-3 days is a good sign! Had a couple zaps of lightning crotch and sore outer hip muscle today too! Definitely not normal for me.

All sounds super promising!!


----------



## Rach87

Kimmy1990 said:


> Hey guys.
> So af is due tomorrow. I’ve continued to have af like cramps so are holding off to test. Felt a bit nauseous again after my coffee. Will be a little sad if i do finally conceive and get sick at the smell of coffee after hubby bought me a lovely coffee machine for Christmas but definitely a sacrifice I’d be happy to make. Hubby has picked up that I’ve been complaining about cramping but that af hasn’t arrived, I just don’t want to get his hopes up.
> I’ll buy some more tests today and try and hold off until the morning.
> Yesterday i went shopping with my mum and had to go to the toilet numerous times. Told her that I had drunk heaps of water before going out but she always suspects I’m pregnant. Fingers are still crossed.
> Love to everyone who’s :witch: has arrived this month already. I know how you feel and I hope next cycle is the one <3

oooh sounds like good signs, let us know tomorrow! :test:


----------



## Kimmy1990

Unfortunately I fell asleep for a nap and woke up with the :witch: 
On to the next cycle.


----------



## Teafor2

Sorry about af @Kimmy1990 

So I took a clear blue today and it was a definite negative. I guess I had a chemical and the hcg just stayed in my system during the first part of my period. 

This is my first ‘pregnancy’ after 20 months of trying. It sucks that it ended this way, but at least I got a positive test. To the ladies that have had chemicals—when did you ovulate the next month? Normal time or did it delay ovulation for you?


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 - I’m really sorry for the BFN. You can be super fertile after a chemical I think so much luck for the next few cycles.

Temp drop for me today..I think AF will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Teafor2 - I’m really sorry for the BFN. You can be super fertile after a chemical I think so much luck for the next few cycles.
> 
> Temp drop for me today..I think AF will be here tomorrow.

That’s what I’ve heard as well, so fingers crossed. I called my gynaecologist and I am supposed to go in this month just to double check all is okay. I’m waiting to see when they schedule me for. 

I hope this is just a temperature fluctuation for you. When is af due?


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> That’s what I’ve heard as well, so fingers crossed. I called my gynaecologist and I am supposed to go in this month just to double check all is okay. I’m waiting to see when they schedule me for.
> 
> I hope this is just a temperature fluctuation for you. When is af due?

Good luck with your appointment when you go.
My temps have steadily been heading down last few days and I’m now 15 DPO with cramps so know she is coming. I think FF says due tomorrow. I usually get a BFP by 10 DPO if I’m going to get one.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck with your appointment when you go.
> My temps have steadily been heading down last few days and I’m now 15 DPO with cramps so know she is coming. I think FF says due tomorrow. I usually get a BFP by 10 DPO if I’m going to get one.

Ah sorry to hear that <3
This ttc business is hard sometimes


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> Sorry about af @Kimmy1990
> 
> So I took a clear blue today and it was a definite negative. I guess I had a chemical and the hcg just stayed in my system during the first part of my period.
> 
> This is my first ‘pregnancy’ after 20 months of trying. It sucks that it ended this way, but at least I got a positive test. To the ladies that have had chemicals—when did you ovulate the next month? Normal time or did it delay ovulation for you?
> 
> View attachment 1092842

Sorry that your test was negative! 
My cycle was wonky for two months after my chemical, but I was 5 weeks before I bled despite having already negative tests (my miscarriages have always been like this too) 
October cycle - 35 days (chemical)
November cycle - 32 days (don’t think I ovulated and don’t think this was a true period as it only lasted a few days despite being heavy!)
Second November cycle - 10 days (this felt like my true period!) 
December cycle - ovulated on cd14ish which is normal for me. Due period later this week and I feel like it’s back on track now.


----------



## FTale

Sorry @Kimmy1990 and @Teafor2 Hugs

Hope your temp drop isn't af @Deethehippy


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Kimmy1990 

@Teafor2 I mustve ovulated early after my 2nd chemical bc I got my bfp for my son less than 3 weeks later. 

@Deethehippy hope it says away


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies. How we all doing? :coffee: Just here on cd 3, while off yet. I hope my cycle isn’t too long this time.


----------



## Rach87

This mornings test. Took it a few hours early today as had to get up at the crack of dawn to watch my niece and wasnt sure when Id get the chance to sneak away. Still just a faint shadow but a shadow nonetheless. Mild cramping. Af due 2 days will test again tomorrow morning. Hoping I just tested too early this morning and it hadnt had the chance to double yet.


----------



## Jessylou4

Ladies I won’t be testing this month but I’m still watching and praying for you.
After 6 chemical pregnancies I’ve decided to take some time off TTC. Been for my first acupuncture treatment this morning after reading up on the benefits for fertility. Going to go once a week for the next 6 weeks which will take me up to Feb ovulation and decide then if we will try or wait longer! My acupuncturist and I think my problem is uterine lining/blood flow related to she is treating me for that. 

Has anyone else tried acupuncture or Chinese herbs for fertility? I’ve also had a massive change to my diet, started doing yoga and tai chi and started taking lots of vitamins. I’m taking daily: Maca powder, Vitamin E, Vitamin D, L-arginine, N-acetyl, folic acid, omega 3 and melatonin when it arrives. Any other vitamins you ladies have tried and had success with? 

hope you all had a lovely new year xxx


----------



## motherofboys

How dark should an opk be the day after ovulation? Do they fade pretty fast? I never test out, just confirm a positive and be done with it. Obviously the test is now negative but does the LH drop dramatically afterwards or slowly?


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM stalking everyone here. Not sure if I ll be testing or not. Currently waiting to O. Will depend on OH and how he feels when the time comes. I'll let you know if I officially start a TWW wiht a chance of BFP. ;) Hoping YES. 
@Rach87 that looks like a great start! Fingers crossed it gets darker. Im betting tomorrow's will be wonderful line


----------



## Deethehippy

Need some advice please. 
This morning I started to spot rusty coloured red when I wipe only so along with the temp drops assumed AF had started which would be about right for me...I usually start CD15-16 and today is CD15.

Decided to pee on my last two OPK’s and my last Wondfro. I do this every month, I like to just use everything up and then buy fresh each new cycle. The blooming Wondfro only had a faint pink line! 
I also used one first thing this morning which had the faintest faintest grey line but nothing that could be shown to others type of line.
I assume the dye can run from the OPK’s over to HCG strip??? I held them all together on the windowsill whilst they developed.
No pregnancy symptoms whatsoever and dull cramps but very dull.
Faulty last stupid test or dye run from the OPK’s?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Deethehippy said:


> Need some advice please.
> This morning I started to spot rusty coloured red when I wipe only so along with the temp drops assumed AF had started which would be about right for me...I usually start CD15-16 and today is CD15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to pee on my last two OPK’s and my last Wondfro. I do this every month, I like to just use everything up and then buy fresh each new cycle. The blooming Wondfro only had a faint pink line!
> I also used one first thing this morning which had the faintest faintest grey line but nothing that could be shown to others type of line.
> I assume the dye can run from the OPK’s over to HCG strip??? I held them all together on the windowsill whilst they developed.
> No pregnancy symptoms whatsoever and dull cramps but very dull.
> Faulty last stupid test or dye run from the OPK’s?
> 
> View attachment 1092853
> View attachment 1092854
> View attachment 1092855

I have heard the dye can run if they touch. If your bleeding doesn't get heavier I would test again though!!


----------



## motherofboys

Im definitely seeing that on the pregnancy test. I've heard about dye run but not actually seen it. If not the spotting could be implantation?


----------



## wannanewbaby

3 dpo today nothing symptom wise as expected. My symptoms didn't start till 6 dpo last month with my chemical. I did have TONS of left side pain all through the night last night. I hope my ovulation wasn't later than I expected our timing would still be ok but not as good as I originally thought.


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Deethehippy I have never had it happen, but I think an opk can make a hpt positive. That looks so pink!

@Rach87 good luck! I see those shadows!!!

@motherofboys I think yes it can fade that fast.


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 good luck testing tomorrow!

@Deethehippy I can see that line for sure... I don’t think it would be a dye run. Hopefully the spotting stops and the line gets darker!

@motherofboys my opks last month were positive two days and then looked like yours the day after the second positive.


----------



## motherofboys

Teafor2 said:


> @Rach87 good luck testing tomorrow!
> 
> @Deethehippy I can see that line for sure... I don’t think it would be a dye run. Hopefully the spotting stops and the line gets darker!
> 
> @motherofboys my opks last month were positive two days and then looked like yours the day after the second positive.

Thats good to hear. I always assumed they'd go light pretty quick


----------



## Deethehippy

It’s drying pretty dark.


----------



## motherofboys

Fingers crossed its a true positive!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I caved at 7dpo!
I see shadows but then again I always see shadows lol. Top is 10miu wondfo & bottom is Pregmate. 


Bottom pic is dry. I’ll test tonight too. Hoping to only test twice a day. That’s huge for me lol.


----------



## LuvallmyH

Deethehippy said:


> It’s drying pretty dark.
> 
> View attachment 1092859

That is so pink and dark! I hope it’s a bfp!


----------



## motherofboys

LuvallmyH said:


> I caved at 7dpo!
> I see shadows but then again I always see shadows lol. Top is 10miu wondfo & bottom is Pregmate.
> View attachment 1092862
> 
> View attachment 1092860
> View attachment 1092861
> 
> Bottom pic is dry. I’ll test tonight too. Hoping to only test twice a day. That’s huge for me lol.

Something is catching my eye but that isn't unusual with your tests haha


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> That is so pink and dark! I hope it’s a bfp!

My temp is still above cover but mine often are until AF gets going. I watched a Youtube video of putting OPK's next to a HCG and a very faint line appeared but her OPK was DARK and the HCG line was very very faint. So who knows....I would actually be so so scared if I was pregnant because I have been taking Advil/Ibuprofen for my bad back and I know that's not good :-(:-(
I expect its just dye run...I have no other tests in the house..not sure if I should order more or just wait to see what the bleeding does.


I can see the dried lines on your bottom pic..I hope they will darken up some tomorrow  Still very early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something. Good luck!


----------



## LuvallmyH

motherofboys said:


> Something is catching my eye but that isn't unusual with your tests haha

For sure! lol


----------



## Deethehippy

So I did some research online and OPK's can make HPT's go positive and it seems quite common with the Wondfro ones. If you dip the OPK's in the pee first it contaminates the pee so any HCG tests you dip after will be positive. You learn something every day and I won't be making that mistake again!!


----------



## Rach87

Deethehippy said:


> So I did some research online and OPK's can make HPT's go positive and it seems quite common with the Wondfro ones. If you dip the OPK's in the pee first it contaminates the pee so any HCG tests you dip after will be positive. You learn something every day and I won't be making that mistake again!!

Huh thats crazy! You’d think maybe just a super faint shadow and not a solid colored line. Well I’ll make sure to never do that either lol do you have any other ic or was that your last one?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

5DPO, 6DPT and I am extremely dizzy! Ugh! Also mild breast pain, fatigue, gassy and extremely bloated! I feel like a hot mess lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## motherofboys

Deethehippy said:


> So I did some research online and OPK's can make HPT's go positive and it seems quite common with the Wondfro ones. If you dip the OPK's in the pee first it contaminates the pee so any HCG tests you dip after will be positive. You learn something every day and I won't be making that mistake again!!

Thats mad! I had heard of dye run but not cross contamination.


----------



## Deethehippy

I've ordered some more Wondfro's to come tomorrow just to check but I am 99.99% sure I am not pregnant.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX hun ❤️


----------



## motherofboys

:( fingers crossed its a coincidence and a real bfp


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Sorry about af @Kimmy1990
> 
> So I took a clear blue today and it was a definite negative. I guess I had a chemical and the hcg just stayed in my system during the first part of my period.
> 
> This is my first ‘pregnancy’ after 20 months of trying. It sucks that it ended this way, but at least I got a positive test. To the ladies that have had chemicals—when did you ovulate the next month? Normal time or did it delay ovulation for you?
> 
> View attachment 1092842

Normal time after my chemicals.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@LuvallmyH nice shadows you have there on both tests... that’s super exciting!! Definitely the start of something proper. 
@Deethehippy how weird about the opk. If I saw that line I would definitely say BFP if it weren’t for the opk business! I’m sad you’ve run out of tests today haha. 
@Rach87 can you test tonight pleasse? Lol!!

afm I’m ordering my cheapies at 6 dpo so they don’t arrive till 8dpo lol, so I can’t test toooo early ;) if we end up trying this month! 

@ciz I’m CD 3 today too :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh my gut feels like it’s wrestling with each other inside. I feel so bloated and having cramps and I’m mildly dizzy ugh!! 5DPO today


----------



## BabyBrain80

Reiko_ctu said:


> @LuvallmyH nice shadows you have there on both tests... that’s super exciting!! Definitely the start of something proper.
> @Deethehippy how weird about the opk. If I saw that line I would definitely say BFP if it weren’t for the opk business! I’m sad you’ve run out of tests today haha.
> @Rach87 can you test tonight pleasse? Lol!!
> 
> afm I’m ordering my cheapies at 6 dpo so they don’t arrive till 8dpo lol, so I can’t test toooo early ;) if we end up trying this month!
> 
> @ciz I’m CD 3 today too :)

Love your plan to order the tests at 6dpo! I should try that! Good luck x

I am NOT testing early this month, it's just too much. I've spent practically the whole of December peeing on something:rofl: with the long cycle it's just been too stressful. So here's to a lovely relaxed approach to January...hopefully!!
:juggle: currently Cd3

Away to have a wee read back over today's posts xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Deethehippy said:


> So I did some research online and OPK's can make HPT's go positive and it seems quite common with the Wondfro ones. If you dip the OPK's in the pee first it contaminates the pee so any HCG tests you dip after will be positive. You learn something every day and I won't be making that mistake again!!

No way!! Thanks for the info, but how frustrating!


----------



## LuvallmyH

So I’ve taken more tests. I know you are all shocked lol. I’ve got something on all of them...
Most recent.


These are Smu with fmu dry under.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see lines :)


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> So I’ve taken more tests. I know you are all shocked lol. I’ve got something on all of them...
> Most recent.
> View attachment 1092885
> 
> View attachment 1092886
> 
> These are Smu with fmu dry under.
> View attachment 1092887
> View attachment 1092888

Good luck, all looking good!


----------



## LuvallmyH

After the time limit.

I’ve been here before. I can’t imagine every single test would have a line unless there is some hcg in my system. Hard to know which way it will go. I’ll keep testing.


----------



## FTale

@Deethehippy I know blood (not af blood) can turn wondfo positive but not an opk. I took dozens with them all touching and not once did my opk give me a positive hcg. Praying you have a sticky bean in there, hugs.

@LuvallmyH those lines are faint but there Im sure much clearer irl. Hope they mean a sticky bean as well. Hugs


----------



## Rach87

Cant wait until you test again @Deethehippy !!

@LuvallmyH there is definitely no squinting needed. Looking forward to more tests!

@Reiko_ctu made me do it:rofl: tested at 3:30pm after about a 4 hour hold. Ic is still so faint but theres a faint pink line on the frer. Hard to capture.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@LuvallmyH i can’t imagine all those brands would show a line for no reason! Yay!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Cant wait until you test again @Deethehippy !!
> 
> @LuvallmyH there is definitely no squinting needed. Looking forward to more tests!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu made me do it:rofl: tested at 3:30pm after about a 4 hour hold. Ic is still so faint but theres a faint pink line on the frer. Hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 1092893

I can see your frer line today!! It’s faint but totally there!! Yay!!! You’re going to get a nice clear line in the next few days. Hope it’s a nice sticky bean!


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes hope somethings going on in there and it turns into your sticky bean!


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach87 - good luck with your tests getting darker! I think I can see on the FRER.

My bleeding has increased so I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant but will test tomorrow anyway.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> Sorry about af @Kimmy1990
> 
> So I took a clear blue today and it was a definite negative. I guess I had a chemical and the hcg just stayed in my system during the first part of my period.
> 
> This is my first ‘pregnancy’ after 20 months of trying. It sucks that it ended this way, but at least I got a positive test. To the ladies that have had chemicals—when did you ovulate the next month? Normal time or did it delay ovulation for you?
> 
> View attachment 1092842

hugs Tea. I’m so sorry


----------



## FTale

@Rach87 I see the frer line, my cell isnt letting me view the cheapie that well. But Congrats and many many prayers for a sticky bub.


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Rach87 i can def see it on the frer! Fx that gets darker & darker!!

@Teafor2 & @Deethehippy I’m sorry :(


----------



## FTale

Deethehippy said:


> Rach87 - good luck with your tests getting darker! I think I can see on the FRER.
> 
> My bleeding has increased so I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant but will test tomorrow anyway.


Oh, no. Sorry @Deethehippy . :sad1:


----------



## wantingagirl

Deethehippy said:


> Why are heavy and painful periods not good? I have always had this and managed 4 children.

I second this ever since god knows when I have heavy 7 day long periods and have 5 children I’ve also spotted every month mid cycle since my daughter Erin who will be 8 this year 

so interesting to read everyone’s experiences. I’d say with my mid cycle spotting I begged my consultant to put me on cyclogest which he did. This time I didn’t spot mid cycle xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I was doing some reading on periods today as my AF can be right wonky. 

A normal period can range from 5ml loss of blood to like, 80 mls! I’m pretty sure I bleed around 20-25 mls and I can’t imagine how much 80 would be! So Very heavy periods can be normal!

I think mid cycle spotting is more of a concern. 

My AF has been super weird today. I had 2 days heavy, then last night i didn’t bleed at all during the night, and this morning, until noon when I felt a gush and now I’m back on medium flow? Just after I had changed to light protection of course lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

For those of us dealing with multiple chemical pregnancies, this case study is what convinced me to try vitex. 

https://www.ccnm.edu/sites/default/...progresterone-pregnancy-case-report-AJHNM.pdf


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Rach87 said:


> @PinkCupcakes hope somethings going on in there and it turns into your sticky bean!

Thank you I hope so too! It’s our last cycle before we move to IUI


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> For those of us dealing with multiple chemical pregnancies, this case study is what convinced me to try vitex.
> 
> https://www.ccnm.edu/sites/default/...progresterone-pregnancy-case-report-AJHNM.pdf

I think I’ll probably go back on Vitex after what I’m going thru now gets done. My periods were 24-26 days this spring and summer, and really light. O symptoms on CD10-12 and then a 14 day LP, so I thought it was okay, but perhaps not.


----------



## TransDad

@Rach87 Please add me, I'm testing the 11th.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

LuvallmyH said:


> So I’ve taken more tests. I know you are all shocked lol. I’ve got something on all of them...
> Most recent.
> View attachment 1092885
> 
> View attachment 1092886
> 
> These are Smu with fmu dry under.
> View attachment 1092887
> View attachment 1092888

I see all those lines! Good luck with testing tomorrow!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Rach87 said:


> Cant wait until you test again @Deethehippy !!
> 
> @LuvallmyH there is definitely no squinting needed. Looking forward to more tests!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu made me do it:rofl: tested at 3:30pm after about a 4 hour hold. Ic is still so faint but theres a faint pink line on the frer. Hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 1092893

So happy you caved love me some tests to stare at! I can 100% see a line on frer and squinter on ic!

Good luck testing tomorrow!


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy so sorry to hear your bleeding increased :( 

@Reiko_ctu I have read that as well about periods. I actually use a menstrual cup sometimes so I have been able to track my bleeding. I measured about 60 ml in the cycle I tracked it. 80% of that was lost in the first 2 days which would explain why I get so tired those first days. Apparently as long as it’s under 80 ml it’s not a problem. 

I haven’t had any bleeding today and woke up with a clean panty liner. If af were to just end today (day 5) it would be very unusual for me as I generally have a 7 day cycle. I’m thinking she will come back at some point this afternoon once I start moving around more.


----------



## wantingagirl

I had mid cycle spotting for last 8 years they have never been able to get to the bottom of it is so weird x


----------



## Lozb

Nearly there CD 14 and I will probs get my full surge about 5pm today. Will O tomorrow this is earliest I ever remember Oing.

Good job I am off work :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay, good timing. Good luck! :)


----------



## wrapunzel

I'm out lovelies, got a stark white negative yesterday which is what I was hoping for, no fuss with a scan or anything. 

The bf and I have decided to go back to preventing until our lives are less stressful. Back in November I had a vision of becoming pregnant in December, and my best friend had a dream about it, and I did become pregnant. Must be grateful for the time I had with that bean.

Love and sticky baby dust to all of you <3

:dust:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Still have shadows. 8dpo fmu 
Wondfo 10miu, accumed, Pregmate. Fmu test on top of last night test.

Wondfo 10miu, accumed, wondfo, Pregmate


----------



## LuvallmyH

wrapunzel said:


> I'm out lovelies, got a stark white negative yesterday which is what I was hoping for, no fuss with a scan or anything.
> 
> The bf and I have decided to go back to preventing until our lives are less stressful. Back in November I had a vision of becoming pregnant in December, and my best friend had a dream about it, and I did become pregnant. Must be grateful for the time I had with that bean.
> 
> Love and sticky baby dust to all of you <3
> 
> :dust:

I’m sorry. :hugs:I’m glad it wasn't a more complicated loss. Still hurts, I know.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## motherofboys

wrapunzel said:


> I'm out lovelies, got a stark white negative yesterday which is what I was hoping for, no fuss with a scan or anything.
> 
> The bf and I have decided to go back to preventing until our lives are less stressful. Back in November I had a vision of becoming pregnant in December, and my best friend had a dream about it, and I did become pregnant. Must be grateful for the time I had with that bean.
> 
> Love and sticky baby dust to all of you <3
> 
> :dust:

I'm sorry


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Hello lovely’s, I’m 6DPO 7DPT today, still testing out the trigger shot, it’s getting lighter but still strong. I’m also dizzy and have a bad headache this morning. :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX for you ❤️


----------



## BabyBrain80

wrapunzel said:


> I'm out lovelies, got a stark white negative yesterday which is what I was hoping for, no fuss with a scan or anything.
> 
> The bf and I have decided to go back to preventing until our lives are less stressful. Back in November I had a vision of becoming pregnant in December, and my best friend had a dream about it, and I did become pregnant. Must be grateful for the time I had with that bean.
> 
> Love and sticky baby dust to all of you <3
> 
> :dust:

I'm so sorry and also glad it wasn't more complicated :hugs: xxx


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> Hello lovely’s, I’m 6DPO 7DPT today, still testing out the trigger shot, it’s getting lighter but still strong. I’m also dizzy and have a bad headache this morning. :(

Good luck. All your symptoms sound promising!


----------



## JessaBear36

@Rach87 I'll be testing on Jan 16th. Add me when you get a chance thanks.

Good luck ladies!! Praying this new year brings us better luck than last year. FX


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> I'm out lovelies, got a stark white negative yesterday which is what I was hoping for, no fuss with a scan or anything.
> 
> The bf and I have decided to go back to preventing until our lives are less stressful. Back in November I had a vision of becoming pregnant in December, and my best friend had a dream about it, and I did become pregnant. Must be grateful for the time I had with that bean.
> 
> Love and sticky baby dust to all of you <3
> 
> :dust:

I'm so very sorry to hear. Take some time to heal :hugs:


----------



## JessaBear36

Deethehippy said:


> So I did some research online and OPK's can make HPT's go positive and it seems quite common with the Wondfro ones. If you dip the OPK's in the pee first it contaminates the pee so any HCG tests you dip after will be positive. You learn something every day and I won't be making that mistake again!!

Info is correct..that's what happens when opk and hpt touch while developing. Will give you a false positive test. Dip hpt first and don't let them touch.


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @wrapunzel hope things get better for you


----------



## Rach87

Well now Im just confused. Wondfo is still basically blank and frer is the slightest bit darker but still so faint. It came up right away. Yesterdays frer dried lighter so Im wondering if its real. (Also For the first time in like 2 yrs I didnt get up to pee in the night so its the most concentrated I’ll ever test with lol)


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> Well now Im just confused. Wondfo is still basically blank and frer is the slightest bit darker but still so faint. It came up right away. Yesterdays frer dried lighter so Im wondering if its real. (Also For the first time in like 2 yrs I didnt get up to pee in the night so its the most concentrated I’ll ever test with lol)
> View attachment 1092931

That is super weird. I think the frer is easier to see today. For me so far, the regular wondfo is the only test not showing a shadow really. What dpo do you suspect you are?


----------



## Rach87

@LuvallmyH no idea, I didnt track. Maybe 12-14dpo. Af due tomorrow. I guess I’ll just wait and see if she shows. That was my last frer so I’ll have to get more today. The line showed up right away. Hoping its just that I happened to catch it at the first ounce of hcg and just needs time to double. Thats interesting though your wondfo isnt showing anything either. Wonder if they’ve gone down hill lately. They were so good with my previous babies. 
-Side note I hope our faint lines turn into sticky babies - that would be fun to be bump buddies again!


----------



## Rach87

Heres the frer an hour after. Thoughts?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Definately see that very clearly @Rach87 Im betting tomorrow's test will be clearer!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> I'm out lovelies, got a stark white negative yesterday which is what I was hoping for, no fuss with a scan or anything.
> 
> The bf and I have decided to go back to preventing until our lives are less stressful. Back in November I had a vision of becoming pregnant in December, and my best friend had a dream about it, and I did become pregnant. Must be grateful for the time I had with that bean.
> 
> Love and sticky baby dust to all of you <3
> 
> :dust:

I'm happy the loss isn't stretched out for you - I was grateful for that myself as well. Your time will come xx hope your life gets less stressful in 2021!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 can definitely see the line on the frer today... but for 12 dpo it's kind of a squinter! Are you sure maybe you're not 11? I've had no problems with frers in Canada but I know in the states and in the UK there've been shadows when not pregnant on them. But the line is definitely there and I really hope it's real!! And you did get those faint lines on your cheapies too so, it's gotta be just really low level hcg. Doubling can be 72 hrs so it might be another 2 days before you see a good line! When did you get your BFPs with your other pregnancies?


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu with my dd I didnt get a line until I was 10 days late for af, and ds i got a decent line on the frer at 9dpo. Lol so quite the range. ](*,)


----------



## Rach87

And I didnt track so I could be 7dpo for all I know. So much for taking the laid back approach. Its causing more stress. Lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s my testing out the trigger tests. Still pretty solid for being 6DPO I think


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach - I see the FRER a bit better. You have to be careful with Wondfro's because some of them are 25 MIU and some 10 MIU as far as I am aware so if you get the 25 ones they will take longer to show.


----------



## wannanewbaby

wantingagirl said:


> I had mid cycle spotting for last 8 years they have never been able to get to the bottom of it is so weird x

I have experienced it now ever since my youngest was born (2 1/2 now) I haven't talked to my doc about it but maybe I need to.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

My face feels so warm and tingly, my cheeks are hot to the touch but my forehead isn’t. Feels so strange and I’m not sick


----------



## Schweppes

Hope everyone is ok! I’m new to this really. I’m cd7 and have absolutely no symptoms no cramping nothing. I’m lucky to even be in this month as husband only returned on back from work in my ovulation day. Very much doubting that day done the trick! I’m due my AF on the 14th if jan. I’m not testing until then


----------



## topazicatzbet

Time to get busy. Really hoping it's 6th time lucky.


----------



## LuvallmyH

topazicatzbet said:


> Time to get busy. Really hoping it's 6th time lucky.
> 
> View attachment 1092943

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## motherofboys

Rach I'm seeing that FR, fx it gets darker.

I'm finally getting something that makes sense to me. Sore boobs. Opk lighter again today. Was a little worried I maybe didn't O, as usually everything is really clear with whats going on with my body, but given that I've got the sore breasts and opk is getting lighter again I think I'm probably good


----------



## Deethehippy

motherofboys said:


> Rach I'm seeing that FR, fx it gets darker.
> 
> I'm finally getting something that makes sense to me. Sore boobs. Opk lighter again today. Was a little worried I maybe didn't O, as usually everything is really clear with whats going on with my body, but given that I've got the sore breasts and opk is getting lighter again I think I'm probably good

Good luck for the TWW!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Ugh I feel so out of it today, pressure and mild cramps, dizzy again, super fatigued, flush cheeks warm to the touch, no fever, sluggish feeling, and my sinuses feel swollen but not sick swollen... bleh. And super sore boobs


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Ugh I feel so out of it today, pressure and mild cramps, dizzy again, super fatigued, flush cheeks warm to the touch, no fever, sluggish feeling, and my sinuses feel swollen but not sick swollen... bleh. And super sore boobs

Are you taking any meds? Those symptoms sound pretty extreme!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Schweppes said:


> Hope everyone is ok! I’m new to this really. I’m cd7 and have absolutely no symptoms no cramping nothing. I’m lucky to even be in this month as husband only returned on back from work in my ovulation day. Very much doubting that day done the trick! I’m due my AF on the 14th if jan. I’m not testing until then

Do you mean 7 dpo? CD7 would be close to the end of AF. 
If you are 7 dpo - when will you test? :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu with my dd I didnt get a line until I was 10 days late for af, and ds i got a decent line on the frer at 9dpo. Lol so quite the range. ](*,)

Yeah with that test history you really can’t call it at all. Definitely could be the start of a BFP if you were that late with your dd!! Kinda frustrating situation to be in though lol, sorry! I’m sure you’ll get a nice clear line in a few days of we’re seeing these squinters already!! Your tests have had lines for days so it must just be a slow riser!


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes have you called your dr? That doesnt seem like pregnancy symptoms, could you maybe just be sick? Or have you drank a vitamin/energy drink? Those make me jittery, nauseaus and gives me a niacin flush - feel super hot and tingly face but no fever. Ugh I cannot do energy drinks.


----------



## wantingagirl

wannanewbaby said:


> I have experienced it now ever since my youngest was born (2 1/2 now) I haven't talked to my doc about it but maybe I need to.

its worth mentioning but they couldn’t find anything wrong it’s so frustrating as I would always feel out in 2ww really early on! B-50 complex did help a little I wasn’t on progesterone long enough to see if it made a difference as I was pregnant second cycle of taking it, spotting certainly didn’t prevent me getting pregnant xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Are you taking any meds? Those symptoms sound pretty extreme!

Yes I’m currently taking prenatals, an antioxidant, progesterone, fish oil, myo inositol, and armour


----------



## Schweppes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do you mean 7 dpo? CD7 would be close to the end of AF.
> If you are 7 dpo - when will you test? :)


Hahaha yes sorry 7dpo!!! I’m gonna try hold out till my actual period due date! 
I’m actually praying I got extremely lucky!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu I guess it just clicked those frers were only taken about 18 hrs apart. So maybe I should just be patient. Lol to see a definite difference between the 2 must be a good sign, right? And makes sense wondfo isn’t showing since they’re 10miu and the frer is 6.3miu. Sheesh I hate the waiting game. :coffee:


----------



## wannanewbaby

4 dpo and face is breaking out same thing happened with chemical last month. Man I hope we were able to make it happen again!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Rach87 said:


> @PinkCupcakes have you called your dr? That doesnt seem like pregnancy symptoms, could you maybe just be sick? Or have you drank a vitamin/energy drink? Those make me jittery, nauseaus and gives me a niacin flush - feel super hot and tingly face but no fever. Ugh I cannot do energy drinks.

I haven’t talked to my doctor yet but I do drink energy drinks from time to time and never experienced this before!


----------



## LuvallmyH

I’ve been driving myself crazy testing like a lunatic. Most every test has had a shadow. Except my most recent of course. I have to compare them appropriately I think. Not just random pee all day. What do we think?

Am I convincing myself there is something there that is not there? I’m not as worried about how extremely faint because I’m only 8dpo. But I feel like I see them and there is a hint of progression? Still driving myself crazy lol.


----------



## Teafor2

@wrapunzel Will you go in to see a doctor and make sure everything is okay after? They wanted me to come in when I called but not sure if it’s because I’ve never been pregnant before this, if it’s because I recently had uterine surgery and a lap, or if it’s just the country I’m in. 

@PinkCupcakes That is how I felt earlier this month right before I got a positive test. I felt hot, especially my face, but didn’t have a fever. I was also feeling a bit dizzy on and off and getting way more heart palpitations than usual (I am prone to them).


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Teafor2 said:


> @wrapunzel Will you go in to see a doctor and make sure everything is okay after? They wanted me to come in when I called but not sure if it’s because I’ve never been pregnant before this, if it’s because I recently had uterine surgery and a lap, or if it’s just the country I’m in.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes That is how I felt earlier this month right before I got a positive test. I felt hot, especially my face, but didn’t have a fever. I was also feeling a bit dizzy on and off and getting way more heart palpitations than usual (I am prone to them).

Oh boy! I hope it’s a good sign, I’m 6DPO today and 7DPT. I’m also on progesterone supplements since my levels are too low after I O. My OH is getting sad that nothings working to get us Pg, he wants a baby so bad.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LuvallmyH said:


> I’ve been driving myself crazy testing like a lunatic. Most every test has had a shadow. Except my most recent of course. I have to compare them appropriately I think. Not just random pee all day. What do we think?
> View attachment 1092951
> 
> Am I convincing myself there is something there that is not there? I’m not as worried about how extremely faint because I’m only 8dpo. But I feel like I see them and there is a hint of progression? Still driving myself crazy lol.

Definitely lines. And yeah I wouldn’t worry about faint because of the dpo for sure. But I just worry about cheapies giving shadows. I only really trust tests that I know are reliable at such an early stage!


----------



## Rach87

@LuvallmyH the 8 dpo look darker to me!!

just picked up some frer, can’t wait to :test: in the am. Just hope my squinters are real! Was having some weird back cramps for a while this afternoon. Went away thankfully while I was walking around target picking up my frers. Was half expecting af to show by the time I got home but thankfully nothing yet. 

Has anyone had their period tracker app move their date of next af after putting in symptoms? It’s been due the 6th and I’ve been adding my symptoms the whole tww, but today after inputting them it switched it to the 7th?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @LuvallmyH the 8 dpo look darker to me!!
> 
> just picked up some frer, can’t wait to :test: in the am. Just hope my squinters are real! Was having some weird back cramps for a while this afternoon. Went away thankfully while I was walking around target picking up my frers. Was half expecting af to show by the time I got home but thankfully nothing yet.
> 
> Has anyone had their period tracker app move their date of next af after putting in symptoms? It’s been due the 6th and I’ve been adding my symptoms the whole tww, but today after inputting them it switched it to the 7th?

Hm it must think you ovulated later? Strange!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies. 

I had to take a break from baby and bump for a while because I got very very low about not being pregnant. 
So I just needed time out. 
Not sure if I'm truly ready to be back on here just yet but thought I'd just say hello. 

My AF was 3 days late and I finally started bleeding heavily at 19dpo. 

I'm now cd9 and just waiting for ovulation. 
Feeling a little better now and hopefully this will finally be my month I get my sticky BFP. 
Praying I will be holding my healthy rainbow baby sometime in 2021. 
Praying this year is alot better than 2020. 
2020 was just full of heartbreak so I hope 2021 brings me joy and happiness and most of all my rainbow baby. 

I will probably be more active on here when I have ovulated. 

Good luck ladies and to all u lovely ladies that have been here with me since I started trying at the end of February last year I really really hope we ALL get our sticky healthy BFPs. 
Sending a truckload of supper healthy sticky baby dust. 
:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Happy new year ladies :hugs2:


----------



## atx614

Welcome back @Suggerhoney !

I just caught up on this thread; love how active it is!

@Rach87 that looks like an early BFP to me! I can’t wait to see tomorrow’s tests!

@Deethehippy i never knew opk tests count contaminate hcg and make them
Postive! Thank you for the information!

@LuvallmyH those look positive to me too.


----------



## Bevziibubble

topazicatzbet said:


> Time to get busy. Really hoping it's 6th time lucky.
> 
> View attachment 1092943

:dust:❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

LuvallmyH said:


> I’ve been driving myself crazy testing like a lunatic. Most every test has had a shadow. Except my most recent of course. I have to compare them appropriately I think. Not just random pee all day. What do we think?
> View attachment 1092951
> 
> Am I convincing myself there is something there that is not there? I’m not as worried about how extremely faint because I’m only 8dpo. But I feel like I see them and there is a hint of progression? Still driving myself crazy lol.

 I definitely see lines! Good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Schweppes said:


> Hahaha yes sorry 7dpo!!! I’m gonna try hold out till my actual period due date!
> I’m actually praying I got extremely lucky!

 Good luck for testing :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> @LuvallmyH the 8 dpo look darker to me!!
> 
> just picked up some frer, can’t wait to :test: in the am. Just hope my squinters are real! Was having some weird back cramps for a while this afternoon. Went away thankfully while I was walking around target picking up my frers. Was half expecting af to show by the time I got home but thankfully nothing yet.
> 
> Has anyone had their period tracker app move their date of next af after putting in symptoms? It’s been due the 6th and I’ve been adding my symptoms the whole tww, but today after inputting them it switched it to the 7th?

 Good luck for your frer!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Happy new year ladies :hugs2:

 Happy New Year hun ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> Happy New Year hun ❤️

Thanks Bev. 
Hugs.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I've not really looked at tests but to those getting faint lines good luck


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> Oh boy! I hope it’s a good sign, I’m 6DPO today and 7DPT. I’m also on progesterone supplements since my levels are too low after I O. My OH is getting sad that nothings working to get us Pg, he wants a baby so bad.

I hope it’s a good sign for you! I thought I was getting sick when it happened to me, but I guess it was just the hormones. It ended up as a chemical pregnancy for me, but I don’t think that means anything. 

How long have you guys been trying? My dh is so relaxed about the whole thing. We have been trying since June 2019 and I think this is the first month he may have been a bit disappointed just because it was the first month I had a positive test. I don’t know how he stays so calm and confident that it will happen when the time is right.


----------



## loeylo

14 dpo today.
Af due. I’ve not tested this month.
I don’t really feel like af is coming today tbh. But I also don’t feel pregnant.
Symptom wise, yesterday I was absolutely starving but couldn’t really eat and nothing tasted good. Didn’t eat until 3pm and then had a McDonald’s, I only ate 1.5 veggie dippers and half my chips. Then I had tomato soup for dinner and struggled to finish that too. Opened a tiny of chocolates last night and didn’t really enjoy them, only had 2. 
I have been feeling really anxious for a few days. Not sure if it’s because my dad has been getting tests done, because I’m back at work today (we didn’t know if we were in school today until 7pm last night!) or if this is normal hormonal stuff. Or a combination. I will say though, anxiety is an early pregnancy symptom for me (usually manifests as insomnia; I didn’t fall asleep until after 2:30am and I was up at 6am this morning) 
I’ve got a blocked nose too. 

Definitely nothing that screams out pregnancy to me, which for me is sore boobs, prominent nipples and veins, tiredness and insomnia, and vivid dreams. I also had nausea and mild cravings by now with dd but not my miscarriages.


----------



## Deethehippy

loeylo said:


> 14 dpo today.
> Af due. I’ve not tested this month.
> I don’t really feel like af is coming today tbh. But I also don’t feel pregnant.
> Symptom wise, yesterday I was absolutely starving but couldn’t really eat and nothing tasted good. Didn’t eat until 3pm and then had a McDonald’s, I only ate 1.5 veggie dippers and half my chips. Then I had tomato soup for dinner and struggled to finish that too. Opened a tiny of chocolates last night and didn’t really enjoy them, only had 2.
> I have been feeling really anxious for a few days. Not sure if it’s because my dad has been getting tests done, because I’m back at work today (we didn’t know if we were in school today until 7pm last night!) or if this is normal hormonal stuff. Or a combination. I will say though, anxiety is an early pregnancy symptom for me (usually manifests as insomnia; I didn’t fall asleep until after 2:30am and I was up at 6am this morning)
> I’ve got a blocked nose too.
> 
> Definitely nothing that screams out pregnancy to me, which for me is sore boobs, prominent nipples and veins, tiredness and insomnia, and vivid dreams. I also had nausea and mild cravings by now with dd but not my miscarriages.

Good luck that AF doesn’t come.

Rach - good luck when you test today!


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> 14 dpo today.
> Af due. I’ve not tested this month.
> I don’t really feel like af is coming today tbh. But I also don’t feel pregnant.
> Symptom wise, yesterday I was absolutely starving but couldn’t really eat and nothing tasted good. Didn’t eat until 3pm and then had a McDonald’s, I only ate 1.5 veggie dippers and half my chips. Then I had tomato soup for dinner and struggled to finish that too. Opened a tiny of chocolates last night and didn’t really enjoy them, only had 2.
> I have been feeling really anxious for a few days. Not sure if it’s because my dad has been getting tests done, because I’m back at work today (we didn’t know if we were in school today until 7pm last night!) or if this is normal hormonal stuff. Or a combination. I will say though, anxiety is an early pregnancy symptom for me (usually manifests as insomnia; I didn’t fall asleep until after 2:30am and I was up at 6am this morning)
> I’ve got a blocked nose too.
> 
> Definitely nothing that screams out pregnancy to me, which for me is sore boobs, prominent nipples and veins, tiredness and insomnia, and vivid dreams. I also had nausea and mild cravings by now with dd but not my miscarriages.


I had a blocked nose with my son and my chemicals its definitely a sign. Also I had insomnia to but I do suffer with that sometimes anyway.
Hon ure a star going this far and not testing just wow.
Hope AF stays away and u get that surprise BFP. Good luck hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> I hope it’s a good sign for you! I thought I was getting sick when it happened to me, but I guess it was just the hormones. It ended up as a chemical pregnancy for me, but I don’t think that means anything.
> 
> How long have you guys been trying? My dh is so relaxed about the whole thing. We have been trying since June 2019 and I think this is the first month he may have been a bit disappointed just because it was the first month I had a positive test. I don’t know how he stays so calm and confident that it will happen when the time is right.

Oh sweetheart I didn't realise u had been trying for that long. I think my Dee Dee has been trying about the same amount of time. 
Gosh so rooting for u ladies. 

There's other ladies that have been trying for years on here and here I am complaining about 11 months of trying, I guess the 4 losses makes me more determined but how u ladies keep going and going after trying for so long does give me inspiration. 
I feel like 11 months has felt forever so I my whole heart really really goes out to you and all the other long term ttc ladies. 
I so so hope this is our year, I pray that in Jesus mighty name that we all get our BFPs and healthy little babies in our tummies very very soon [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck @Rach87 with ure tests today


----------



## Suggerhoney

And The lovely @LuvallmyH hope this is finally it hon.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sending lots of luck of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Lozb

Finally the positive I normally get darker than control. Will O tonight or tomorrow. Will try get bding in twice today. Attempted last night but ds woke up.


----------



## Teafor2

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh sweetheart I didn't realise u had been trying for that long. I think my Dee Dee has been trying about the same amount of time.
> Gosh so rooting for u ladies.
> 
> There's other ladies that have been trying for years on here and here I am complaining about 11 months of trying, I guess the 4 losses makes me more determined but how u ladies keep going and going after trying for so long does give me inspiration.
> I feel like 11 months has felt forever so I my whole heart really really goes out to you and all the other long term ttc ladies.
> I so so hope this is our year, I pray that in Jesus mighty name that we all get our BFPs and healthy little babies in our tummies very very soon [-o&lt;

I think it helped a lot when I found out about the septum. Some of those months I knew that it was very unlikely we would conceive because I was still waiting for my surgery, which made it easy to ignore. Now that I’ve had my surgery and I know it can happen I have some renewed hope. I think it would be much harder if we had unexplained infertility. For now I feel like, ‘okay, there was a problem and we fixed it’, if that makes sense.

Have you had the results from your testing back yet?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> I think it helped a lot when I found out about the septum. Some of those months I knew that it was very unlikely we would conceive because I was still waiting for my surgery, which made it easy to ignore. Now that I’ve had my surgery and I know it can happen I have some renewed hope. I think it would be much harder if we had unexplained infertility. For now I feel like, ‘okay, there was a problem and we fixed it’, if that makes sense.
> 
> Have you had the results from your testing back yet?


Awwww bless you hon, I'm going to keep my fingers and toes and everything I can cross crossed for you. 

Unfortunately the results take 2 weeks so I shud get them on Tuesday but I was originally supposed to have a scan to then get the results of both when I see the consultant, but with covid out of control again and us being in another lockdown I don't think I will be getting the scan. 
Maybe I will get the blood results over the phone? 

The scan was to check overion reserve but the bloodtest i had done was also to check overion reserve and also a few other things so maybe the scan is no longer needed. 

Was hoping to get one tho to make sure nothing bad is going on the inside.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Finally the positive I normally get darker than control. Will O tonight or tomorrow. Will try get bding in twice today. Attempted last night but ds woke up.
> 
> View attachment 1092954

Definitely positive good luck. 

My AF was late i didn't start until 19dpo so im only on cd9 now and waiting to ovulate. 
Are u still taking the macca?


----------



## LuvallmyH

9dpo for me was nothing exciting. Good luck to everyone for the rest of January!


----------



## JessaBear36

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

5 dpo today still nothing symptom wise nothing started last month till the night of 6 dpo when my breast got sore I would feel it when rolling over in bed. Really hoping to feel something in the next few days (fingers crossed) good luck to everyone coming up on testing!! Im hoping that the boyfriend will agree to test on the 11th (10 dpo)


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> Definitely positive good luck.
> 
> My AF was late i didn't start until 19dpo so im only on cd9 now and waiting to ovulate.
> Are u still taking the macca?

yeh still taking the Maca. Glad I managed to do bding now and hoping tonight so I am working tomorrow and think tomorrow night might be jst too late.


----------



## Rach87

So Im thinking its another chemical. Lines still just barely there. Af due today, just waiting for her to start. :(


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @LuvallmyH


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:❤️


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> View attachment 1092973
> So Im thinking its another chemical. Lines still just barely there. Af due today, just waiting for her to start. :(

Sorry. It sucks for sure.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs:Sorry Rach.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Teafor2 said:


> I hope it’s a good sign for you! I thought I was getting sick when it happened to me, but I guess it was just the hormones. It ended up as a chemical pregnancy for me, but I don’t think that means anything.
> 
> How long have you guys been trying? My dh is so relaxed about the whole thing. We have been trying since June 2019 and I think this is the first month he may have been a bit disappointed just because it was the first month I had a positive test. I don’t know how he stays so calm and confident that it will happen when the time is right.

We have been trying a little over a year now :( each cycle my OH gets super sad when it’s a negative. Each day he keeps asking me “so how’s the tests? They still fading or getting darker yet?!” He’s so sweet lol


----------



## JessaBear36

@Rach87 sorry honey. Hope thats not the case for you.
I had a cp last cycle and it stinks so much. :sad1::sad2:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Rach87 said:


> View attachment 1092973
> So Im thinking its another chemical. Lines still just barely there. Af due today, just waiting for her to start. :(

So sorry rach same thing happened to me last month it was so hard and devastating


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies, had one last month too. Just not looking forward to another horrendous period. Was really hoping this was it since each of my babies I had a chemical the month before I got pregnant with them. We’re only trying until March at the latest so just 2 more chances now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Well I hope you are at least able to get results on the phone. I had to wait six months for my surgery because of covid, so I know that struggle. We have just bought a new apartment and are trying to do renovations before moving in but all the hardware stores here are closed due to the lockdown. We ended up needing to borrow tools from a friend that is currently sick with covid ](*,) He’s one of the mild cases so he’s feeling fine, but I definitely sanitised them as soon as they were out of the car. 

@PinkCupcakes That is so sweet that he is so involved. My husband never has any idea where I am in my cycle, but I keep him in the dark because I know he prefers it that way. I just announce when I have my period and he gives me a cuddle. He was so excited by my faint positive though that he was ready to announce it to friends the same day... thank god I convinced him it was much too early to say anything. 

@Rach87 so sorry :(


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm sorry Rach...it's so cruel to see lines and then they go :hugs:

Pinkcupcakes - cute that hubby is so involved. Mine always knows when I might be approaching O or AF..he seems to just keep a mental track of it somehow.

AF is heavy and painful and flooding out ...uuughhhh...to be a woman! Men have no idea.:laugh2:


----------



## JessaBear36

I had a rough period with my loss last month to.it was so heavy till the last day. I was emotional and glad it's over.


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies, had one last month too. Just not looking forward to another horrendous period. Was really hoping this was it since each of my babies I had a chemical the month before I got pregnant with them. We’re only trying until March at the latest so just 2 more chances now.

Sorry, that sucks. See ya in February I guess - hope it’s our lucky month! 
Af due today (but it’s not here yet) and just got a bfn.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Ugh sorry for the BFNs...

Rach I really really hope AF doesn’t show and your lines are just taking a while to darken!

CD5 for me today and last day of light bleeding and spotting I think. Will start my vitex back up tomorrow. Going to talk to DH in a few days to make sure he’s in the proper head space to try this month.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

LuvallmyH said:


> 9dpo for me was nothing exciting. Good luck to everyone for the rest of January!

You’re still early! Hoping for a BFP for you!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So today I am 7DPO 8DPT, fatigued, lungs feel heavy and sore(not sick at all though), bloated, gassy, mild cramps off and on, flush face feeling again. No dizziness today though! Here’s my test updates. Looks like it’s not getting any lighter this time, same color as yesterday’s!


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes maybe now it’ll start getting darker!


----------



## JessaBear36

PinkCupcakes said:


> So today I am 7DPO 8DPT, fatigued, lungs feel heavy and sore(not sick at all though), bloated, gassy, mild cramps off and on, flush face feeling again. No dizziness today though! Here’s my test updates. Looks like it’s not getting any lighter this time, same color as yesterday’s!
> 
> View attachment 1092979

Is it supposed to get lighter in color then darken up after ? 
Hope everything goes well for you!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

PinkCupcakes said:


> So today I am 7DPO 8DPT, fatigued, lungs feel heavy and sore(not sick at all though), bloated, gassy, mild cramps off and on, flush face feeling again. No dizziness today though! Here’s my test updates. Looks like it’s not getting any lighter this time, same color as yesterday’s!
> 
> View attachment 1092979


Fingers crossed they start to darken up xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've just peed on an opk :oops: 
I doubt I have caught, feeling slightly off but I've finished 3 nights yesterday morning and my cm is changing between creamy and watery.
I am hoping to wait until 9 dpo before I test though I will probably start tomorrow x


----------



## Rach87

Ok so I’m going to order tests now for next month. Whats everyone’s fave cheapie hcg & ov tests?

so cute I told hubby I had 2 days of faint positives then negative today so looks like another early loss, and he said sorry babe, could it be a faulty test? Such a sweetheart trying to keep me positive.


----------



## atx614

@Rach87 im sorry the lines are so light. Maybe you just implanted late?

@Lozb and @Suggerhoney how much Maca do y’all take a day? And if you get a BFP do you keep taking it or stop? I am thinking about trying it next cycle if no BFP this cycle. 

@PinkCupcakes I hope your lines darken Fxd!!


----------



## motherofboys

PinkCupcakes said:


> So today I am 7DPO 8DPT, fatigued, lungs feel heavy and sore(not sick at all though), bloated, gassy, mild cramps off and on, flush face feeling again. No dizziness today though! Here’s my test updates. Looks like it’s not getting any lighter this time, same color as yesterday’s!
> 
> View attachment 1092979

I think they look the same colour too. Hopefully they start getting darker


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Your DHs are cute. Mine has no idea what’s going on at all during the month XD 

I think he still thinks we can get pregnant any time we don’t use protection although I have explained my fertile days to him lol


----------



## motherofboys

I think mine knows about timing purely from sitcoms where the womans like "quick, I'm ovulating, we must go home and have sex" :haha: he doesnt say much, just now and then will touch my belly and go "anyone in there yet?"


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu hahha my hubby has no idea either. Just a general idea of when Im due for af. He has no idea Ive been testing all week lol. But he asked yesterday if I had started yet so I told him I would be testing this morning. He could just tell I was bummed so trying to keep me positive.

@atx614 its possible, but I had two days of faint lines getting darker then total bfn today. Of course I had a few min of bad cramps while waiting for my test then bfn and no cramps since or af yet, I hope this doesn't delay it too long.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@Rach87 i sure hope so ahh I’m nervous! 

@JessaBear36 yea if I’m pregnant they should start to darken instead of lighten, last two cycles they lightened and just kept lightening and I got AF. 

@xxmyheartxx thank you! 

@atx614 thank you! 

@motherofboys thats what I though! All the other ones have gradually gotten lighter except today’s.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Lol you ladies are funny talking about your OHs being clueless lol! Mine is so loving and is so into this and likes to know exactly what’s happening each day. It’s so sweet!


----------



## realbeauty86

Ok. So question... 
I’m not familiar as everyone with exact ovulation days and temps. I don’t do anything special. I do use a period tracker, I’ve used it for years. It said I was ovulating this past weekend and Friday, Saturday and Sunday were my high days. I had sex on those days. I don’t start my cycle til the 16th of this month. So my question is... when do I test? Do I wait til my next cycle doesn’t show. I’m sure this one would come. Right. Idk. You guys seem like pros at this. So please enlighten me lol. Thanks


----------



## wannanewbaby

realbeauty86 said:


> Ok. So question...
> I’m not familiar as everyone with exact ovulation days and temps. I don’t do anything special. I do use a period tracker, I’ve used it for years. It said I was ovulating this past weekend and Friday, Saturday and Sunday were my high days. I had sex on those days. I don’t start my cycle til the 16th of this month. So my question is... when do I test? Do I wait til my next cycle doesn’t show. I’m sure this one would come. Right. Idk. You guys seem like pros at this. So please enlighten me lol. Thanks


I only use a app also I usually start testing 10 days after the day it says I ovulated my app has green dots on fertile days and a flower on suspected o day.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Alot of nausea today besides that nothing much. Sorry to all the ladies with faint lines hope they all darken up!!


----------



## JessaBear36

realbeauty86 said:


> Ok. So question...
> I’m not familiar as everyone with exact ovulation days and temps. I don’t do anything special. I do use a period tracker, I’ve used it for years. It said I was ovulating this past weekend and Friday, Saturday and Sunday were my high days. I had sex on those days. I don’t start my cycle til the 16th of this month. So my question is... when do I test? Do I wait til my next cycle doesn’t show. I’m sure this one would come. Right. Idk. You guys seem like pros at this. So please enlighten me lol. Thanks

You can wait till period is late or test a few days before the 16th. Good luck.


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 a lot of us have stashes of “ic’s” aka cheap amazon pregnancy tests that come in large batchs 25-50 and have a low detection threshold of 10miu. So many start testing 5-7 days before their period(aunt flow - af) some wait until the day its due or until its late. Up to you really. I can add you to the front page if you’d like - just let me know the day. I had myself listed on the 6th which was when I was due but couldnt hold out and tested days early lol.
As for ovulation - some use opks to test, bbt(basal body thermometer) and the site fertilityfriend.com to track exact ovulation. Others just go by body signs like pains and cervical mucus changes. Honestly you can go as crazy or as laid back as youd like. I love this site though, learned SOOO much over the years. Been on here since 2014 when trying to get pregnant with my first.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Help ladies i just got my peak static smiley face but I'm only cd9. 
I know that's to early and I feel so devastated that I'm already out b4 anything has really started. 

I must of had a 5th chemical last cycle. Thats the only reason I wud be ovulating so early because I don't normally get my peak until day 12 to 14. 

I know in the instructions it says to use urine after ure longest sleep and I've just done the test now. 
Is there any chance it cud be wrong because I didn't use FMU? 
We did the deed last night and if I am ovulating supper early and we have caught it will just end in another loss. 


I can't do this no more ladies:-(


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @realbeauty86 a lot of us have stashes of “ic’s” aka cheap amazon pregnancy tests that come in large batchs 25-50 and have a low detection threshold of 10miu. So many start testing 5-7 days before their period(aunt flow - af) some wait until the day its due or until its late. Up to you really. I can add you to the front page if you’d like - just let me know the day. I had myself listed on the 6th which was when I was due but couldnt hold out and tested days early lol.

Lol okay. I guess I can test on the 16th. I’m going to Miami next week for
My bday so I shouldn’t go crazy wanting to test. So it’s cool to get one of those 7days before missed af test? I do hate when they cost so much. I’ll order some online now. Where’s the best place to order for the cheapies lol


----------



## realbeauty86

JessaBear36 said:


> You can wait till period is late or test a few days before the 16th. Good luck.

thank you


----------



## Lozb

atx614 said:


> @Rach87 im sorry the lines are so light. Maybe you just implanted late?
> 
> @Lozb and @Suggerhoney how much Maca do y’all take a day? And if you get a BFP do you keep taking it or stop? I am thinking about trying it next cycle if no BFP this cycle.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes I hope your lines darken Fxd!!

Hi I take a high dose, 4,000 and think @Suggerhoney is taking about 2,000. It has helped with my cycle by extending my LP. I dnt see why u Cnt take it in pregnancy as it natural veg abd has all that a pregnancy vit tablet wud have. I wud probs stop at BFP and start my pregnant prenatal, I am not taking them to maintain a pregnancy or prevent a loss tho.


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 amazon is probably the best. Some brands are Wondfo, Pregmate, Clinical Guard, Accumed. Im sure theres others. I know wondfo come in 10miu sensitivity, the others I think are 25miu. I test with cheapies until I get a line usually, then use the first response early result(frer).


----------



## Green_Mummy

Hi! I posted on the forums over 3 years ago when I had my first child.
We DTD 4 times during my fertile week.
I'm 6dpo now (basing this off EWCM- I don't OPK or temp). At 4dpo I had 10 minutes of popping and fluttering, took my breath away. Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

@Green_Mummy welcome! Do you have a test date for the front page?


----------



## Lottielouf

Hi ladies,

I’m on and off here really but I’d love to join Jana testers :flower:

I’ll be testing on the 14th as long as AF doesn’t show up...I’m 7dpo today 

had an early loss in October’s cycle and November’s cycle we didn’t try due to OH being away with work but this cycle we are hopeful as we made the most of my fertile days!

cycles seem pretty normal but I have noticed for a number of months now that I start spotting a good 4 days before AF is due to show :sad1: not sure if this is normal or not really...maybe just normal for me:shrug:

baby dust to all of you :dust:


----------



## Green_Mummy

Rach87 said:


> @Green_Mummy welcome! Do you have a test date for the front page?

Thank you! Can I say the 12th please?


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @realbeauty86 amazon is probably the best. Some brands are Wondfo, Pregmate, Clinical Guard, Accumed. Im sure theres others. I know wondfo come in 10miu sensitivity, the others I think are 25miu. I test with cheapies until I get a line usually, then use the first response early result(frer).

Ok. I’m ordering now. You can put me down for the 16th please. Thaaaanks


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Hi to all the new testers! January is a busy month :) GL to all!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Lol you ladies are funny talking about your OHs being clueless lol! Mine is so loving and is so into this and likes to know exactly what’s happening each day. It’s so sweet!

So sweet that he is so supportive!! My DH has absolutely zero interest in TTC ha, and it takes over my whole brain lol! He has no idea how much I think about it


----------



## J_and_D

Congrats to any bfp and sorry to any AFs!... I've been trying to keep up on the thread but not quite there lol personal life is crazy. Personally 3 dpo and have been reading about short LP and getting very discouraged. Mine has only been 10 days. I've added in vitamins this cycle. Hoping for a change but know it can take time. Hope all had a good New Years!


----------



## ilex88

Hi everyone, I'm on my first cycle trying to conceive baby number two, so thought I'd come and hang out with you all here :hi:

I'll be testing on 16th Jan, if you could add me to the front page, please @Rach87 

Best of luck to you all x


----------



## realbeauty86

ilex88 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm on my first cycle trying to conceive baby number two, so thought I'd come and hang out with you all here :hi:
> 
> I'll be testing on 16th Jan, if you could add me to the front page, please @Rach87
> 
> Best of luck to you all x

Hey. We’re testing on the same day!! I too am on my first cycle of ttc... and also trying for baby number 2


----------



## atx614

Welcome to all the new testers! Excited so many are testing this month! Can’t wait for many BFPs!!


----------



## Holly ttc

realbeauty86 said:


> Lol okay. I guess I can test on the 16th. I’m going to Miami next week for
> My bday so I shouldn’t go crazy wanting to test. So it’s cool to get one of those 7days before missed af test? I do hate when they cost so much. I’ll order some online now. Where’s the best place to order for the cheapies lol

The ones I love the most are actually the Walmart cheap ones! They're 88 cents. :) the line takes longer to develop once you've added your urine to it but once it shows up it's definitely there.


----------



## Tasha36089

Hi to all the new testers. CD 9 for me today. I’m feeling very impatient this month. Good news though, I was discharged Monday from the hospital after my mc and finally tested negative for the first time since September (mc in November). Good luck everyone!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Is a low grade fever a possible early sign? My temp is 99.6 and I just came home from outside where it’s 30 degrees lol. I don’t feel sick or anything I just feel extremely warm.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

So sorry @Rach87 the lines aren't progressing :( 

Cd13 for me today and positive opk this morning. (Completely negative with no second line at 6pm last night). Already getting lighter. We bd last night and will try for tonight so fingers crossed!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@Rach87 i might start testing when we get back on the 20th as i miscalculated dates! My cycle seems to be 28 instead of my usual 31-35 this month :)


----------



## Rach87

Hi to all the new testers! Its getting exciting in here! Tons due to test soon. Yayyy. 

still no af and not a cramp in sight since this morning. Had a killer hormonal headache which I usually get the last day of af. I really hope its not delayed now. Was hoping to still have another chance in Jan to test. I did break down and test again around 8 pm - there was a white line where the test line would be. So now Im wondering if this new box is crap. Ughhh.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Tasha36089 sounds awful. Glad though its negative now so you can move on

@AlwaysTheAunt changed


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Anyone have an answer to my low grade fever question by chance?


----------



## Rach87

PinkCupcakes said:


> Anyone have an answer to my low grade fever question by chance?

 Just googled it and looks like it could be. Pregnancy suppresses the immune system which makes it easier to get cold/flu symptoms. Also increased progesterone can cause a small temp increase perceived as a fever. Have you been temping daily?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> Congrats to any bfp and sorry to any AFs!... I've been trying to keep up on the thread but not quite there lol personal life is crazy. Personally 3 dpo and have been reading about short LP and getting very discouraged. Mine has only been 10 days. I've added in vitamins this cycle. Hoping for a change but know it can take time. Hope all had a good New Years!

Vitex last month from ovulation to AF added 2 days to my LP! I was stoked!! It worked right away! I used a blue bottle called womansense I think. 10/10 would recommend ;)


----------



## mahlatse

I have used 3 pregnancy strips and they show 2 lines each but the second lines are faint and i decided to buy another pregnancy test and it shows one line and sometimes am experiencing cramps so i really don't know what to believe negative/positive


----------



## Rach87

@mahlatse are you able to post pics? And do you know many dpo you are?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Hi to all the new testers! Its getting exciting in here! Tons due to test soon. Yayyy.
> 
> still no af and not a cramp in sight since this morning. Had a killer hormonal headache which I usually get the last day of af. I really hope its not delayed now. Was hoping to still have another chance in Jan to test. I did break down and test again around 8 pm - there was a white line where the test line would be. So now Im wondering if this new box is crap. Ughhh.

I'm so sorry. How frustrating :(


----------



## ilex88

realbeauty86 said:


> Hey. We’re testing on the same day!! I too am on my first cycle of ttc... and also trying for baby number 2

Ooh how exciting! Let's hope we both get some good news next week. I'm not feeling overly confident, but still over-analysing every twinge as a potential symptom even though it's far too early... I guess that's what we're here to do though!



Rach87 said:


> Hi to all the new testers! Its getting exciting in here! Tons due to test soon. Yayyy.
> 
> still no af and not a cramp in sight since this morning. Had a killer hormonal headache which I usually get the last day of af. I really hope its not delayed now. Was hoping to still have another chance in Jan to test. I did break down and test again around 8 pm - there was a white line where the test line would be. So now Im wondering if this new box is crap. Ughhh.

That's so annoying for you :-( Are you going to try testing again? I don't think I could resist it if I was you!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Morning ladies. 

So after my peak opk yesterday on cd 9 I'm now cd10 and don't think I've ovulated yet. I'm not charting this cycle but took my temp this morning just to see if it has risen and it was 36.66 which is still my normal b4 ovulation temp. 
Very wet down there (tmi) but haven't done a opk today yet. 

Wondering if it was just a random surge if if maybe ovulation will be today. Cd10. 
Is cd10 to early to ovulate? 
I don't normally ovulate until day 14 to 15 so if ovulation is early the only thing I can think of is last cycle I had a 5th loss but didn't get a bfp because maybe I lost it right after implantation it wud explain all my symptoms I had that vanished and why my temps were so high. 


Anyway I've been charting and temping since February 2020 and my post ovulation temps go up to 36.77 and over and today was 36.66 so I don't think I've ovulated yet.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I hope not anyway because I don't want to be out again already. :-(


----------



## MadamRose

Just popping in to check on you all. 

@Suggerhoney sometimes you can have random surges that don’t mean ovulation. Have you got any other signs of ovulation happening?


----------



## Suggerhoney

MadamRose said:


> Just popping in to check on you all.
> 
> @Suggerhoney sometimes you can have random surges that don’t mean ovulation. Have you got any other signs of ovulation happening?

I had sticky white cm from day 6 onwards then ewcm yesterday and I did the smiley face opk and a cheapie and got a static smiley and a peak cheapie to on cd9. 
Really worried me because I know ovulation to early is not good.
I've not been temping this cycle but took it today just to see if it had gone up and it was still my normol b4 ovulation temp and I haven't had ovulation pain yet but I'm very wet down below. 

Haven't done a opk today yet. 
I'm CD10 now so im hoping even if it does happen today it will be OK. I think uts just under 10 is bad. Well I hope. 

I don't think u can use the smiley face one again for 48 hours after the surge. 
I have 2 cheapie left tho so will do one in a min. 
I mite just do my temp until I get a rise then stop just so I know when I've definitely ovulated. 

Hope ovulation holds off for another few days. But we have bded today just incase. 
Just worried to have more losses. I've been ovulating perfectly for the last few months so I don't understand why it wud be happening so early. 

Its only happened early when I've had losses!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So just did another opk. Cudnt do the smiley one because u have to wait 48 hours after the peak to use again. 
So last nights 
Cd9
and today cd10. 
It came up instantly. 

Cervix today is very high like hard to reach so im thinking ovulation will be today sometime. 

Anyone know if cd10 is to early to ovulate or is it OK and do I still have a chance or shud I count myself out. 
Worried a early ovulation will just result in another loss. 
I really don't want anymore losses I can't handle anymore I've already had 4 and now possibly 5 since April last year.
I'm really worried


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> So just did another opk. Cudnt do the smiley one because u have to wait 48 hours after the peak to use again.
> So last nights
> Cd9
> View attachment 1093009
> and today cd10.
> It came up instantly.
> View attachment 1093010
> 
> Cervix today is very high like hard to reach so im thinking ovulation will be today sometime.
> 
> Anyone know if cd10 is to early to ovulate or is it OK and do I still have a chance or shud I count myself out.
> Worried a early ovulation will just result in another loss.
> I really don't want anymore losses I can't handle anymore I've already had 4 and now possibly 5 since April last year.
> I'm really worried

I had 2 random days very early in this cycle like you where I had some ewcm but I def didn't ovulate then, it all came back at rhe normal time and I ovulated like I should. I also had a chemical last month and was super nervous about ovulating to early.


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney thinking of you. Good luck ❤️


----------



## wannanewbaby

6 dpo today and this is when all my symptoms started last month. Really hoping to feel something soon so far nothing much at all which kinda makes me feel out already and I know that ridiculous so im trying to remain hopeful!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> I had 2 random days very early in this cycle like you where I had some ewcm but I def didn't ovulate then, it all came back at rhe normal time and I ovulated like I should. I also had a chemical last month and was super nervous about ovulating to early.


I really think I have already ovulated hon or im about to ovulate I've never had a surge and not ovulated, I always ovulate on the day or day after the surge. 
Plus cm has dried up now. 
Hoping because temp still low that I haven't ovulated already and that it will happen in the night because my AF started in the night so technically I turn cd11 in the night. 
I think ovulation is OK as long as its not earlier than cd10. 
I do know there was a lady on here a few months ago that ovulated on cd10 and was pregnant and still is pregnant now. 

I'm really worried I'm already out or if we have caught it will just be another loss because of the early ovulation. :cry:


Its been 11 months now and 4 now possible 5 losses since April last year I really can't cope with anymore heartbreak!


----------



## Rach87

@ilex88 not today, had some cramping overnight so just going to wait and see if af starts today and if not I may test again tomorrow. Pretty certain I lost this one though. 

@Suggerhoney I had a mc and then was pregnant with my son 2.5 weeks later so I dont necessarily think ovulating early means definite loss. My boy is huge healthy and smart.


----------



## JessaBear36

wannanewbaby said:


> 6 dpo today and this is when all my symptoms started last month. Really hoping to feel something soon so far nothing much at all which kinda makes me feel out already and I know that ridiculous so im trying to remain hopeful!!!

Good luck I hope this is your month♡


----------



## MadamRose

Sending lots of baby dust @Suggerhoney :dust:


----------



## Teafor2

@PinkCupcakes Your lines look great! Fingers crossed for you!

@realbeauty86 I usually wait until my period is late to test (so I never really test). Except this month I tested early because of New Years. I’m really happy I decided to test early because I had a chemical pregnancy I would have otherwise never known about. After this month I’ll probably be testing early from now on.


----------



## Rach87

Adding for myself - we dtd last night which always brings on af - and still nothing. Of course I looked at last nights test and theres a faint pink line on it. ](*,) It was white while it was developing so I didnt even stay to squint at it, I was so annoyed. So in a weird limbo now.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Feeling defeated today... line is almost completely gone. I’m 8DPO 9DPT, migraine, mild cough, low grade fever, fatigue, loads of CM, I feel like giving up.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> I really think I have already ovulated hon or im about to ovulate I've never had a surge and not ovulated, I always ovulate on the day or day after the surge.
> Plus cm has dried up now.
> Hoping because temp still low that I haven't ovulated already and that it will happen in the night because my AF started in the night so technically I turn cd11 in the night.
> I think ovulation is OK as long as its not earlier than cd10.
> I do know there was a lady on here a few months ago that ovulated on cd10 and was pregnant and still is pregnant now.
> 
> I'm really worried I'm already out or if we have caught it will just be another loss because of the early ovulation. :cry:
> 
> 
> Its been 11 months now and 4 now possible 5 losses since April last year I really can't cope with anymore heartbreak!

Im so sorry I hope the early ovulation doesn't mess anything up and that you can still get a beautiful sticky bfp


----------



## JessaBear36

PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling defeated today... line is almost completely gone. I’m 8DPO 9DPT, migraine, mild cough, low grade fever, fatigue, loads of CM, I feel like giving up.
> 
> View attachment 1093022

:hugs::hugs:
Sorry tests are going negative. Hopefully line comes back your still early.. FX
Sounds like your getting a cold. Feel better soon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Adding for myself - we dtd last night which always brings on af - and still nothing. Of course I looked at last nights test and theres a faint pink line on it. ](*,) It was white while it was developing so I didnt even stay to squint at it, I was so annoyed. So in a weird limbo now.

If you did have a chemical it’ll likely push your AF back a day or 2... really hoping it’s not a chemical though xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling defeated today... line is almost completely gone. I’m 8DPO 9DPT, migraine, mild cough, low grade fever, fatigue, loads of CM, I feel like giving up.
> 
> View attachment 1093022

Sorry hun... I think you still have time for those tests to turn positive again. Don’t give up yet!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling defeated today... line is almost completely gone. I’m 8DPO 9DPT, migraine, mild cough, low grade fever, fatigue, loads of CM, I feel like giving up.
> 
> View attachment 1093022

Also a bit OT but with your symptoms can you get a Covid test? The migraine and fever were my main symptoms when I had it in March.


----------



## Suggerhoney

So cm is now very snotty so ovulation has happened. I was a little achey around the right overy and now its gone off. Hopefully Ovulation was today and not yesterday and hopefully cd10 is not to early. 

@Rach87 
With 2 of my chemicals I ended up ovulating on cd8 strait after. Got pregnant again but because of the very early ovulation I had another loss. 
The other 2 chemicals didn't make me ovulate early but 2 did so thats the only thing I can think off because I never ovulate this early normally. I don't normally get a positive opk until cd14 so this is early for me. 

My AF was 2 to 3 days late so if it wasn't for that I wud be cd12 or 13 today and that wud be perfect. 
My cycles are 30 to 31 days but this cycle will only be short which just doesn't happen. It only ever happened with 2 of my losses. 

I just hope im not out already and I hope it we have caught if will be fine. 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Weird thing this cycle though, I normally have AF then it stops and I have a day of dry then watery for a few days and the ewcm.

But this cycle I had AF then day 5 it stopped.
Day 6 7 and 8 I had white sticky stuff (thats not happened in the 11 months we been trying) then day 9 ewcm and this morning ewcm(loads) and now snotty which means ovulation has happened.

On googling cm during a cycle it said
Stage 1 AF
Stage 2 dry
Stage 3 white sticky and that means the egg is maturing.
Stage 4 watery or ewcm.

So for all these month I've completely skipped stage 3. Which is probably normol as well. But how strange. Was hoping it meant I was having a text book cycle but now early ovulation I'm not so sure.

Just done another opk still positive, slightly lighter tho.

Oh please let it be ok.

All I want is a blaring BFP and a healthy little baby.
No more losses.

Sorry to go on ladies its just worrying but there's no point in worrying its not going to change anything.

I will do my temp again in the morning and the next morning but will stop when i get a clear rise and just hope and pray everything will be OK even with a early ovulation and if we have fallen it sticks.


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Weird thing this cycle though, I normally have AF then it stops and I have a day of dry then watery for a few days and the ewcm.
> 
> But this cycle I had AF then day 5 it stopped.
> Day 6 7 and 8 I had white sticky stuff (thats not happened in the 11 months we been trying) then day 9 ewcm and this morning ewcm(loads) and now snotty which means ovulation has happened.
> 
> On googling cm during a cycle it said
> Stage 1 AF
> Stage 2 dry
> Stage 3 white sticky and that means the egg is maturing.
> Stage 4 watery or ewcm.
> 
> So for all these month I've completely skipped stage 3. Which is probably normol as well. But how strange. Was hoping it meant I was having a text book cycle but now early ovulation I'm not so sure.
> 
> Just done another opk still positive, slightly lighter tho.
> 
> Oh please let it be ok.
> 
> All I want is a blaring BFP and a healthy little baby.
> No more losses.
> 
> Sorry to go on ladies its just worrying but there's no point in worrying its not going to change anything.
> 
> I will do my temp again in the morning and the next morning but will stop when i get a clear rise and just hope and pray everything will be OK even with a early ovulation and if we have fallen it sticks.
> View attachment 1093033

Good luck sweetie. Try not to worry about ovulation being early cd9 or 10 is fine.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Reiko_ctu said:


> Also a bit OT but with your symptoms can you get a Covid test? The migraine and fever were my main symptoms when I had it in March.

Yikes really?!


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Good luck sweetie. Try not to worry about ovulation being early cd9 or 10 is fine.


Really hon?
I was told by a doctor that cd 9 is to early and the egg is not mature enough so if u fall pregnant it usually ends in miscarriage.
But I do know one lady that ovulated day 10 and she must be about 4 months pregnant now.

I really hope it holds off even just for another day.

I hate all this hon. I want us both to get really strong BFPs and no more losses for either of us and Luv to bless her she's had a couple of chemicals same as me and you. Its so cruel


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Feeling defeated today... line is almost completely gone. I’m 8DPO 9DPT, migraine, mild cough, low grade fever, fatigue, loads of CM, I feel like giving up.
> 
> View attachment 1093022

Oh gosh hon I hope u get well soon


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney My friend’s mom got pregnant during her period and ended up having my friend’s little brother... so it’s definitely possible with early ovulation!


----------



## Schweppes

I did a test yesterday and today and obvs bfn. But I thought I could see something within time frame. When I shine a light through the back there is a pink line on it on today’s but nothing on yesterday. It’s a clear negative when actually looking at it on the front of the test. Don’t know why I’ve done it to myself. still not out until AF guess. Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## Schweppes

Bevziibubble said:


> Fingers crossed for your next test :)

Thanks I’m gonna try my hardest to not test again


----------



## Lozb

As my tests are still really strong positive this even am I likely not to have O yet?


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> @Suggerhoney My friend’s mom got pregnant during her period and ended up having my friend’s little brother... so it’s definitely possible with early ovulation!


Oh thank you so much hon. I just had some very mild pains in right side overy. We bd on day 8 and today day 10 so I guess I'm just gonna have to wait and hope. 

The one month I decided not to temp and I end up getting my peak really early. 
I did my temp last night and it was 36.5 something. 
Didn't chart it because i know It has to be done in morning. 
This morning it was 36.66 and I just took my temp again and it was 37.2 something. 
So expect tommorow morning it will be still be high so I've either ovulated on day 9 or today day 10. Unless that was just a random high temp but thats a pretty bing jump from this mornings. 
Everything im reading about ovulation b4 day 11 is really not good hon. 
Some things said it was OK but most said early ovulation end in miscarriage. 
Ure story gives me a little hope tho. 

I will temp again tommorow and maybe the next day but then I'm going to stop and just hope it we have fallen again that it won't end in another loss. 

I haven't ovulated b4 day 13 in months and months now. 

The only time I did ovulate very very early cd8 was directly after my first 2 chemicals. 
Not sure if it was because I ovulated to early with the 3rd loss but with the other 2 losses I ovulated at my normol time. 

All I wanted was a stress free cycle and I was in such a good head space, I decided to not temp this cycle because i just wanted to take a month out knowing u wudnt ovulate until day 14 or 15. 
Now I just feel anxious again. 

Do u think we're my AF was late last cycle that my body is confused and thinks its later. 
I wud be cd12 to 13 now if AF was on time. 

I just dont understand why I'm ovulating so early unless last cycle i was pregnant but it came away right after implantation. .
:shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> As my tests are still really strong positive this even am I likely not to have O yet?
> 
> View attachment 1093037


Is todays darker or lighter hon? 
I had one cycle where I had a positive opk on cd12 then I had another on cd16. Ovulation was on day 13 so the first peak was my real peak.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I feel like I'm droning on and on I do apologise ladies.
I have biopler so I get really anxious and worry alot.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Schweppes said:


> I did a test yesterday and today and obvs bfn. But I thought I could see something within time frame. When I shine a light through the back there is a pink line on it on today’s but nothing on yesterday. It’s a clear negative when actually looking at it on the front of the test. Don’t know why I’ve done it to myself. still not out until AF guess. Hope everyone is ok


We all do it hon so don't worry. 
I've done the torch thing to haha. 
Good luck hon.


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> Is todays darker or lighter hon?
> I had one cycle where I had a positive opk on cd12 then I had another on cd16. Ovulation was on day 13 so the first peak was my real peak.

not sure hun the one with ring was cd 15 morning and then other was cd16 tonight. We bd yesterday afternoon will try tonight. I am so wanting that BFP this month. I am getting ewcm and my normal sore throat ish. Some slight cramps and really thirsty. I am not great on noticing if I have O or if it’s coming. Might check my temp in morning


----------



## Rach87

Any updates @LuvallmyH @loeylo @Lynz144 ?


----------



## loeylo

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @LuvallmyH @loeylo @Lynz144 ?

Af arrived today, cd28, 14dpo. I’m glad my cycles have finally sorted themselves out though. I conceived my dd in January.


----------



## Rach87

@loeylo oh darn, sorry! But glad they're back to normal for you, hopefully next month!


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Rach87 still getting shadows. They went away yesterday, came back today. Feeling fed up. They aren’t real, at 10dpo I’ve always had lines. It’s been 8 months since I lost my little boy. I think there have been 2 cp, frer lines progress and then fade. I think I’m too old for this shit lol.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> not sure hun the one with ring was cd 15 morning and then other was cd16 tonight. We bd yesterday afternoon will try tonight. I am so wanting that BFP this month. I am getting ewcm and my normal sore throat ish. Some slight cramps and really thirsty. I am not great on noticing if I have O or if it’s coming. Might check my temp in morning
> 
> View attachment 1093039
> View attachment 1093040


I wud say bottom is darker.
Me to hon its been 11 months of trying now and I want that blazing BFP so much.
For some reason I've ovulted supper early this cycle so im fearing im already out b4 its even started.
Got my peak last night on cd9 and again today cd10.
Just done one more and its negative.
I don't normally get my peak until cd14 so this is supper early.
Im so worried im going to be out again.

We bded this morning and cd8.
Really scared if we have caught again it will just end in another loss because of the early ovulation.
Was just starting to feel hopeful again and now the rugs been pulled from underneath me.
Im still taking the macca so I really don't know why ovulation is so early.
:cry:



loeylo said:


> Af arrived today, cd28, 14dpo. I’m glad my cycles have finally sorted themselves out though. I conceived my dd in January.

So sorry hon 


LuvallmyH said:


> @Rach87 still getting shadows. They went away yesterday, came back today. Feeling fed up. They aren’t real, at 10dpo I’ve always had lines. It’s been 8 months since I lost my little boy. I think there have been 2 cp, frer lines progress and then fade. I think I’m too old for this shit lol.

Oh luv im so sorry hon.
It really is so hard.
Want us to get our BFPs so much.


----------



## babybears25

Just catching up with the thread! 
I’ve not been very active but still quietly sending positivity <3

Sorry to those who’s AF arrived...can’t wait to see lots of BFPs in this thread very soon.

@Suggerhoney please try not to worry about early ovulation. My best friend is currently 21 weeks pregnant, baby is healthy and growing well and she ovulated on CD9!


----------



## Suggerhoney

babybears25 said:


> Just catching up with the thread!
> I’ve not been very active but still quietly sending positivity <3
> 
> Sorry to those who’s AF arrived...can’t wait to see lots of BFPs in this thread very soon.
> 
> @Suggerhoney please try not to worry about early ovulation. My best friend is currently 21 weeks pregnant, baby is healthy and growing well and she ovulated on CD9!


Oh wow hon that is really good to know. 
I thought I was doomed. 

Hope ure ok hon thank you for ure incouragement <3


----------



## Rach87

Oh @LuvallmyH Im so sorry, I was really hoping for you, those lines seemed so real. :hug:


----------



## LuvallmyH

Rach87 said:


> Oh @LuvallmyH Im so sorry, I was really hoping for you, those lines seemed so real. :hug:

They still seem real, but I know they aren’t. 
It’s quite remarkable how many lines I get!


----------



## Lozb

@Suggerhoney i wud try get it as something good, if u never normally O that early it might be because it could work this month. This is only our 4th try but for ds we tried 12 months before it worked, we had nothing but stark white bfn all that time. I am jst scared my tubes have re blocked and I Cnt even get pregnant now. well we bd yesterday and today so hopefully. Might skip tomorrow, probs be too tired as dnt finish work until 10pm. Maybe try day after. Hoping they go back neg tomorrow.


----------



## J_and_D

Reiko_ctu said:


> Vitex last month from ovulation to AF added 2 days to my LP! I was stoked!! It worked right away! I used a blue bottle called womansense I think. 10/10 would recommend ;)

I actually bought a bottle already lol


----------



## J_and_D

loeylo said:


> Af arrived today, cd28, 14dpo. I’m glad my cycles have finally sorted themselves out though. I conceived my dd in January.

Sorry AF gotcha... good news about the cycles... mine haven't seemed right since having my son


----------



## J_and_D

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh wow hon that is really good to know.
> I thought I was doomed.
> 
> Hope ure ok hon thank you for ure incouragement <3

I've had 2 friends that SWEAR BD'ing on AF is the only way they get pregnant... so they had to ovulate very early. 1 has 2 kids the other has 3.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I have a question for those who use opks, i have tests that look positive again today. Do you go by the first positive or when it starts getting lighter? morning and this afternoon both look the same to me! Thanks ladies!

Sorry to those who got af


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

LuvallmyH said:


> They still seem real, but I know they aren’t.
> It’s quite remarkable how many lines I get!
> View attachment 1093043
> View attachment 1093044
> View attachment 1093045
> View attachment 1093046

I had very similar happen last month! Had days of shadow lines then got one actual line on a cheapie clear as day and faint lines (but pink and there on frer) that same morning. Next day stark white on both. I put it down to a chemical. 

I found a thread in another forum that linked an article and a guy that uses pregnancy tests for science or something along those lines and said hcg is the only thing that will make the lines come up but that we put it down to evaps due to the level being so low. Found that interesting. I've definately had a bad batch though as water made a line appear so i don't believe that 100% but somehow found it nice


----------



## Lottielouf

9dpo today and I feel horrific!! Barely slept and I feel all sicky and headachey but I’m sure that’s not a symptom it feels like I’m getting a cold...Sensitive nipples is all I have symptom wise but that’s not unusual for me around this time anyway:shrug:

I need to order tests too, OH goes back to his base Monday and isn’t going to be allowed home til we’re out of lockdown so I’m thinking of testing then just incase but I know it could be early still...not due AF til next Thursday :dohh:

any recommendations on tests? I’m seeing so many horror stories about certain brands these days and I have seen some shockingly convincing positives that turned out to be neg in the end from lots of ladies on here :cry:


----------



## Lozb

Me again. This morning test was crazy positive. God knows when I am O but jst bd for sake of it lol. Today is cd 17 and Premom app has moved O day until tomorrow now. We bday cd 15 16 and early hours cd17. Won’t get to bd until tonight when I get in at 10pm. Hope this enough. Come on BFP I need u this month.


----------



## Deethehippy

Lozb said:


> Me again. This morning test was crazy positive. God knows when I am O but jst bd for sake of it lol. Today is cd 17 and Premom app has moved O day until tomorrow now. We bday cd 15 16 and early hours cd17. Won’t get to bd until tonight when I get in at 10pm. Hope this enough. Come on BFP I need u this month.
> 
> View attachment 1093048

Good luck catching the egg or eggies!


----------



## Bevziibubble

loeylo said:


> Af arrived today, cd28, 14dpo. I’m glad my cycles have finally sorted themselves out though. I conceived my dd in January.

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Here is an article for you that you may find encouraging. 

‘Early ovulation has sometimes been thought to signal a less fertile cycle. For example, some authorities state that a cycle is seldom fertile when ovulation occurs before day 13 of the menstrual cycle.14 We found no evidence of this. Indeed, the earliest ovulation in our study (cycle day 8) produced a healthy infant.’

The timing of the “fertile window” in the menstrual cycle: day specific estimates from a prospective study


----------



## Schweppes

I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this


----------



## Lottielouf

Schweppes said:


> I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this
> 
> View attachment 1093052

 It has colour and if it came up within the timeframe I’d say it’s looking good!


----------



## Schweppes

Lottielouf said:


> It has colour and if it came up within the timeframe I’d say it’s looking good!

I’ll retest in two days fingers crossed I’ve had evap s before xxx


----------



## babybears25

Schweppes said:


> I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this
> 
> View attachment 1093052

looks very promising!


----------



## motherofboys

It looks good to me, its definitely pink


----------



## Rach87

Oh @Schweppes that looks like a great start! Yay for your next test!


----------



## wannanewbaby

If I go by my app im 7 dpo and literally not a single symptom. Im really starting to wonder if all that pain i had Sunday was actual o and then I would only be 5 dpo. I was gonna test Monday but if no symptoms show up by then I dont think I will waste my test. My positive attitude is fading guys :-(


----------



## wannanewbaby

Schweppes said:


> I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this
> 
> View attachment 1093052


Looks good to me can't wait to see next test!!]


----------



## Bevziibubble

Schweppes said:


> I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this
> 
> View attachment 1093052

 Great lines :)


----------



## Schweppes

wannanewbaby said:


> If I go by my app im 7 dpo and literally not a single symptom. Im really starting to wonder if all that pain i had Sunday was actual o and then I would only be 5 dpo. I was gonna test Monday but if no symptoms show up by then I dont think I will waste my test. My positive attitude is fading guys :-(

Fingers crossed still early for symptoms xxxxx


----------



## Schweppes

I’m hoping for the best but not telling husband until after period due date too scared :shock: xxx thanks everyone x​


----------



## Rach87

Ha @Schweppes thats what I do. I realized with my first he is incapable of seeing a faint line even if its painfully obvious - so after af due blazing positives are all he sees. Haha

afm 2 days late and still no af. If she doesn't show today I’ll test again tomorrow but not expecting anything. I had 5 min of mild cramps yesterday morning then nothing, I did have lots of ewcm which is weird for me pre af. Wish to God I would have done opk’s now so I knew when I ovulated so I wouldnt be in this limbo. Darn me for trying to take the “relaxed approach” #-o


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> @wrapunzel Will you go in to see a doctor and make sure everything is okay after? They wanted me to come in when I called but not sure if it’s because I’ve never been pregnant before this, if it’s because I recently had uterine surgery and a lap, or if it’s just the country I’m in.

Hey hun, sorry I'm just seeing this now. I expect if I had a doctor they'd probably want me in, but I haven't had regular medical care since my last pregnancy. Hope you're doing well <3 Are you feeling like your body is gearing up for ovulation yet? Mine is all over the place, I have cramps and breast tenderness and ovary pain and I'm sobbing like PMS... ugh


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Schweppes Lovely start!

@Rach87 For me EWCM before AF was a dead give away with my BFP's. Hoping it means the same for you

Sorry ladies for whom AF hit. :hugs:

AFM Im not sure eactly where I am at. Very positive OPK yesterday today positive but less (all in my testing thread). Yesterday afternoon no more EWCM. 
Now EWCM came back this morning with spots of blood in it?! I cant remember from TTC before if I ve ever noticed that....or had that. Certainly not in the last few months. 
Other ladies have spotting during O? If it is, my guess is I'd still have a chance to catch the egg tonight. 
Would tomorrow be 1dpo?


----------



## sallyhansen76

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Schweppes Lovely start!
> 
> @Rach87 For me EWCM before AF was a dead give away with my BFP's. Hoping it means the same for you
> 
> Sorry ladies for whom AF hit. :hugs:
> 
> AFM Im not sure eactly where I am at. Very positive OPK yesterday today positive but less (all in my testing thread). Yesterday afternoon no more EWCM.
> Now EWCM came back this morning with spots of blood in it?! I cant remember from TTC before if I ve ever noticed that....or had that. Certainly not in the last few months.
> Other ladies have spotting during O? If it is, my guess is I'd still have a chance to catch the egg tonight.
> Would tomorrow be 1dpo?

Rachel you could also put me down for testing on the 19th.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Anybody have anxiety be a symptom. This morning im like shakey, rapid heartbeat its like when you drink to much coffee but I havent had any?


----------



## sallyhansen76

wannanewbaby said:


> Anybody have anxiety be a symptom. This morning im like shakey, rapid heartbeat its like when you drink to much coffee but I havent had any?

I didn't have that with my son in the beginning but half way through I would get anxiety


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Hey hun, sorry I'm just seeing this now. I expect if I had a doctor they'd probably want me in, but I haven't had regular medical care since my last pregnancy. Hope you're doing well <3 Are you feeling like your body is gearing up for ovulation yet? Mine is all over the place, I have cramps and breast tenderness and ovary pain and I'm sobbing like PMS... ugh

Af has just ended for me and I am having symptoms of my typical post period vaginal infection ](*,) so I just picked up some probiotics. I am on cycle day 8 and I usually don’t o until cycle day 15 or 16, so I still have a bit of time. I usually don’t get any symptoms of ovulation until 2-3 days before. Otherwise I feel like I normally do post af. Are you doing opks this month?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> Me again. This morning test was crazy positive. God knows when I am O but jst bd for sake of it lol. Today is cd 17 and Premom app has moved O day until tomorrow now. We bday cd 15 16 and early hours cd17. Won’t get to bd until tonight when I get in at 10pm. Hope this enough. Come on BFP I need u this month.
> 
> View attachment 1093048

You covered a lot of days! I think you’ll have some spermies waiting for your eggy for sure :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Schweppes said:


> I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this
> 
> View attachment 1093052

Looks like a BFP to me!! Very nice for 10dpo.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Ha @Schweppes thats what I do. I realized with my first he is incapable of seeing a faint line even if its painfully obvious - so after af due blazing positives are all he sees. Haha
> 
> afm 2 days late and still no af. If she doesn't show today I’ll test again tomorrow but not expecting anything. I had 5 min of mild cramps yesterday morning then nothing, I did have lots of ewcm which is weird for me pre af. Wish to God I would have done opk’s now so I knew when I ovulated so I wouldnt be in this limbo. Darn me for trying to take the “relaxed approach” #-o

No cheapies you can take today? I just feel like those faint lines should turn into something!! I do love charting so I know exactly when I ovulated and exactly how long my LP is :) seeing those plots on my chart is so rewarding lol.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Schweppes Lovely start!
> 
> @Rach87 For me EWCM before AF was a dead give away with my BFP's. Hoping it means the same for you
> 
> Sorry ladies for whom AF hit. :hugs:
> 
> AFM Im not sure eactly where I am at. Very positive OPK yesterday today positive but less (all in my testing thread). Yesterday afternoon no more EWCM.
> Now EWCM came back this morning with spots of blood in it?! I cant remember from TTC before if I ve ever noticed that....or had that. Certainly not in the last few months.
> Other ladies have spotting during O? If it is, my guess is I'd still have a chance to catch the egg tonight.
> Would tomorrow be 1dpo?

I’ve had spotting around O before. It’s not normal for me so I know somethings up with my hormones if it happens... for me I do not think it’s a good thing in my cycle - If I’ve fallen pg on spotting cycles it ended in CP. But some women always have it and it’s not a problem.


----------



## JessaBear36

I ended up buying a 25 pack of hpts will be here on Tuesday a few days before I start testing. :happydance:Really praying hard that it will happen again soon. Feeling a little.down about my loss (cp) last month. But it don't help I keep seeing babies on TV shows or pregnant ladies. Sighs... 

Good luck to the ladies testing 
Hope we all get a bfp soon<3


----------



## sallyhansen76

FX'd for you Jessabear! And everyone else. The TTC is difficult!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

9DPO 10DPT today and looks like the trigger is almost completely out of my system... it does t appear to be getting any darker.... makes me feel hopeless. :( same photo just different lighting


----------



## JessaBear36

sallyhansen76 said:


> FX'd for you Jessabear! And everyone else. The TTC is difficult!

Thanks sweetie :flower:
TTC is so hard at times its been 3yrs now this January. Not sure how much more I can take. but I'm hoping that not obsessing over opks, how many tests I have and timing it all will make it less stressful for me. Just keeping track when period is due so I know around when I can start taking hpts . Its so emotionally draining at times. I'll be 40 in October so not sure how much longer I have.


----------



## JessaBear36

@PinkCupcakes I'm sorry tests are almost negative. You still have time to get a bfp right or no??. Not sure how trigger works. But wanted to wish you lots of luck!!
HUGS♡


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 could it maybe be the pads/tampons that you use? 

@Reiko_ctu I do but honestly I cant imagine anything coming out if this besides a mc. :( Its just so weird Im not having any cramps or bleeding yet. Hoping it passes quickly so I can move on to next cycle. Ill probably test tomorrow but I really dont want to see another faint fake line. I appreciate your optimism for me though! :hugs:

@JessaBear36 hoping this is your month. Sorry youre feeling down, a loss no matter how early is so hard.


----------



## JessaBear36

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 could it maybe be the pads/tampons that you use?
> 
> @Reiko_ctu I do but honestly I cant imagine anything coming out if this besides a mc. :( Its just so weird Im not having any cramps or bleeding yet. Hoping it passes quickly so I can move on to next cycle. Ill probably test tomorrow but I really dont want to see another faint fake line. I appreciate your optimism for me though! :hugs:
> 
> @JessaBear36 hoping this is your month. Sorry youre feeling down, a loss no matter how early is so hard.

Thanks hun, I hope you get an answer soon how frustrating. FX be looking for your update on test tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## loeylo

@Rach87 could I be added in to test on the 31st? Not willing to give up on a Jan bfp yet and I’ll be 11dpo by then! Two cycles in one month!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

JessaBear36 said:


> @PinkCupcakes I'm sorry tests are almost negative. You still have time to get a bfp right or no??. Not sure how trigger works. But wanted to wish you lots of luck!!
> HUGS♡

Yea I have until 14DPO, usually trigger is completely gone by 10DPO, I’m 9DPO today and sad cause I see a lot of ladies get positives at 9DPO


----------



## Tasha36089

Cd10 for me today and I’m spotting so no idea what’s going on. Have been cramping too, feels like af is coming but I only stopped bleeding last week :|


----------



## Lozb

Sad tonight another work colleague told me she pregnant that’s 4 :(. Why do I get so sad


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Also having super yellow and smelly urine as well as having to go often. No infections or pain.


----------



## loeylo

Tasha36089 said:


> Cd10 for me today and I’m spotting so no idea what’s going on. Have been cramping too, feels like af is coming but I only stopped bleeding last week :|

I notice you had a loss in December. I had the exact same thing happen to me in November after a loss - I had a 10 day cycle. Fortunately everything got back on track the following month.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s another photo different lighting. I can see VVF second lines still. Not darker though :(



Also I’m super hungry but everything I eat tastes off today and leaves a weird after taste in my mouth ugh


----------



## Tasha36089

loeylo said:


> I notice you had a loss in December. I had the exact same thing happen to me in November after a loss - I had a 10 day cycle. Fortunately everything got back on track the following month.

Oh really. Maybe the same then. It wasn’t a straightforward mc either so maybe that has something to do with it. It had been going on since November. Hopefully we get our rainbows soon


----------



## J_and_D

Schweppes said:


> I did a test 10 dpo very faint line in 3 mins but dried like this
> 
> View attachment 1093052

Looks good to me!!! Fx for a sticky bean!


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> Af has just ended for me and I am having symptoms of my typical post period vaginal infection ](*,) so I just picked up some probiotics. I am on cycle day 8 and I usually don’t o until cycle day 15 or 16, so I still have a bit of time. I usually don’t get any symptoms of ovulation until 2-3 days before. Otherwise I feel like I normally do post af. Are you doing opks this month?

Oh no! that sounds like such a frustrating thing to deal with! No, I am not doing OPKs _yet._.. might buy some on Amazon, though, with how confusing my body is being! Are you?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> Sad tonight another work colleague told me she pregnant that’s 4 :(. Why do I get so sad

Oh hun I’m sorry xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lozb said:


> Sad tonight another work colleague told me she pregnant that’s 4 :(. Why do I get so sad

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 I feel like I have tried everything to prevent them. I stopped using tampons because I found that made the situation worse. Now I use either menstrual cups or organic cotton pads. Neither seems to be better than the other. I only wear cotton underwear, sleep naked, and go without underwear if I’m in a long skirt or dress. I only use a natural gentle laundry detergent and don’t use soap down there. It’s gotten worse since ttc so I think sperm doesn’t help. I’ve talked to doctors about it a couple times and at this point I think it’s just hormonal. 

@wrapunzel I have a couple opks left I might use when I think I’m ovulating just to check. I don’t really want to buy more since I spent so much money on them last month. It took me forever to ovulate in December.


----------



## Lottielouf

Lozb said:


> Sad tonight another work colleague told me she pregnant that’s 4 :(. Why do I get so sad

Sending :hugs: I’m with you here...it’s like a weekly thing now someone I know getting pregnant and every single time I really struggle! Of course I congratulate etc but sometimes I do feel very bitter about it :sad1: never known so many people pregnant at the same time :brat:


----------



## Nixnax

Hi ladies, 

Just popping on to wish you all lots of luck xx


----------



## Lozb

Lottielouf said:


> Sending :hugs: I’m with you here...it’s like a weekly thing now someone I know getting pregnant and every single time I really struggle! Of course I congratulate etc but sometimes I do feel very bitter about it :sad1: never known so many people pregnant at the same time :brat:

I know it’s crazy. Drove hone having a cry to myself. And found out today if I did fall pregnant they wud probs move me out of my work place to a different one for safety reason due to violence abs aggression. That’s sad too as I love my place of work. I have been pregnant there before but it’s worse lately and others had been put on admin but due how many pregnant not going to happen.


----------



## motherofboys

Lozb said:


> Sad tonight another work colleague told me she pregnant that’s 4 :(. Why do I get so sad

I know how you feel, I now have 8 friends who are pregnant. At least half of them were not planned (not judging, these things happen, one of them her coil moved!) and the ones that were happened super quickly, and I have a history of conception taking years. I don't begrudge them their happiness but I do feel sad for myself.


----------



## Lozb

motherofboys said:


> I know how you feel, I now have 8 friends who are pregnant. At least half of them were not planned (not judging, these things happen, one of them her coil moved!) and the ones that were happened super quickly, and I have a history of conception taking years. I don't begrudge them their happiness but I do feel sad for myself.

i am always so happy for people, it’s amazing it really is but I just feel so sad for myself like u said. It doesn’t help when I know I am Ovulating and praying there is a eggy being fertilised right now.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Morning ladies! So this morning I am 10DPO 11DPT and I swear the test is a little darker this morning... or maybe it’s just my eyes... 

Last night I had the worst diarrhea of my life (sorry TMI) and I was nauseous. This morning I’m feel a bit off and slightly dizzy and mildly nauseous


----------



## Schweppes

PinkCupcakes said:


> Morning ladies! So this morning I am 10DPO 11DPT and I swear the test is a little darker this morning... or maybe it’s just my eyes...
> 
> Last night I had the worst diarrhea of my life (sorry TMI) and I was nauseous. This morning I’m feel a bit off and slightly dizzy and mildly nauseous
> 
> View attachment 1093096


Fingers crossed it gets darker! 

I think I had a evap I’ve done another today negative in limit and positive after or like a dye run! I’m not trying for a few months following this and not tracking. I think I’m 11 dpo from ovulation stick thing. 

I hope everyone is ok! Still hoping my period doesn’t come Thursday :p


----------



## LuvallmyH

Anyone get a late bfp? Frer is bfp now but at 12dpo I feel it’s too faint.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone get a late bfp? Frer is bfp now but at 12dpo I feel it’s too faint.
> View attachment 1093108
> View attachment 1093109
> View attachment 1093110
> View attachment 1093111

I see it!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it too!


----------



## tbfromlv

PinkCupcakes said:


> Morning ladies! So this morning I am 10DPO 11DPT and I swear the test is a little darker this morning... or maybe it’s just my eyes...
> 
> Last night I had the worst diarrhea of my life (sorry TMI) and I was nauseous. This morning I’m feel a bit off and slightly dizzy and mildly nauseous
> 
> View attachment 1093096

That looks darker to me!! Will you do a SMU? Or afternoon test?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

PinkCupcakes said:


> Morning ladies! So this morning I am 10DPO 11DPT and I swear the test is a little darker this morning... or maybe it’s just my eyes...
> 
> Last night I had the worst diarrhea of my life (sorry TMI) and I was nauseous. This morning I’m feel a bit off and slightly dizzy and mildly nauseous
> 
> View attachment 1093096

Definitely darker xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

LuvallmyH said:


> Anyone get a late bfp? Frer is bfp now but at 12dpo I feel it’s too faint.
> View attachment 1093108
> View attachment 1093109
> View attachment 1093110
> View attachment 1093111


I see it, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Teafor2

@PinkCupcakes definitely darker!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Idk what’s up with frer. My line has faded after it sat about an hour & 1/2. It was clearly bfp for at least the first 20min. Then I left it. I did use ics with Smu. They have shadows of course. I just don’t know what to think. Can’t be a good outcome at 12dpo with such faint (and lightening) lines.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something :)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@tbfromlv ahh really? I sure hope it gets even darker, I would do SMU but I work today so it’ll have to be evening! 

@xxmyheartxx you really think so?!? Ah I hope it gets darker! 

@Teafor2 ahh I hope it is!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

LuvallmyH said:


> Idk what’s up with frer. My line has faded after it sat about an hour & 1/2. It was clearly bfp for at least the first 20min. Then I left it. I did use ics with Smu. They have shadows of course. I just don’t know what to think. Can’t be a good outcome at 12dpo with such faint (and lightening) lines.
> View attachment 1093116
> View attachment 1093117

I see them on all of them! Test again tomorrow and see if it’s darker!


----------



## LuvallmyH

PinkCupcakes said:


> I see them on all of them! Test again tomorrow and see if it’s darker!

I’m out of frer lol. I still have a bunch of ics. Very frustrating for sure.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Here’s another photo of the same test I see it even more clearly


----------



## PinkCupcakes

LuvallmyH said:


> I’m out of frer lol. I still have a bunch of ics. Very frustrating for sure.

Right? I’m doing ICs for myself and it’s so tempting to go buy FRERs lol but I’m trying so hard to wait lol


----------



## motherofboys

Pinkcupcakes I do think that looks ever so slightly darker today.


----------



## motherofboys

Luv how frustrating. I do see that frer and feel like I would trust that more than the ics with your history with them


----------



## PinkCupcakes

motherofboys said:


> Pinkcupcakes I do think that looks ever so slightly darker today.

You really think so?! Ahh im so insanely dizzy today too


----------



## motherofboys

Yaah, I mean it could be anything, the lighting, concentration of pee, I've heard the dye in tests can fluctuate (its why they say not to panic of you do have a bfp and have a random one look slightly lighter if you've tested twice the same day) so I don't want to get your hopes up unnecessarily, but I do think its a little easier to spot


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes it looks a little darker! Cant wait for tomorrows

@LuvallmyH I see it, hope its darker tomorrow! According to Mr Google it can take up to 12dpo just to implant. So its definitely possible.

@Schweppes I hope its just fluctuations in hormones and tomorrows is dark again!

so now 3 days late - which is officially the longest cycle Ive had since I had my 1st period after my son 2.5 yrs ago (and yes, I am one of the lucky ones who starts up their periods right on time after giving birth even while EBF) tests are still the same today. The bareliest there line which At this point clearly means nothing. No cramps since Those 5 mild min Thursday morning and not a speck of blood in sight. If Im not pregnant this is a cruel trick my body is playing. Hoping I ovulated late.


----------



## motherofboys

I hope something happens for you soon. Its so frustrating being in limbo like that.


----------



## Lottielouf

Lozb said:


> i am always so happy for people, it’s amazing it really is but I just feel so sad for myself like u said. It doesn’t help when I know I am Ovulating and praying there is a eggy being fertilised right now.

exactly this...i try not to get sad in front of people and I am always genuinely so happy but it’s wrenching sometimes and hard to deal with.

I do consider myself lucky already I have 2 boys from a previous relationship but my OH really would love one of his own and we stupidly assumed it would be easy...both have had tests etc and everything seems fine but for some reason it will not stick!

im 10dpo now...tested and BFN... really was hoping for a BFP my Monday because that’s when he travels back to base for god knows how long :brat:


----------



## Lottielouf

Schweppes said:


> Fingers crossed it gets darker!
> 
> I think I had a evap I’ve done another today negative in limit and positive after or like a dye run! I’m not trying for a few months following this and not tracking. I think I’m 11 dpo from ovulation stick thing.
> 
> I hope everyone is ok! Still hoping my period doesn’t come Thursday :p

we are due AF on the same day!

mill keep everything crossed for us both! Usually I start spotting 4 days before so by tomorrow/Monday I’ll know if I’m out


----------



## Skye75

Hi all!!
TTC after a miscarriage @ 5 weeks last cycle.
Testing around the 19th onwards.. please let this month be our month.. though we've only been trying 3 months so I'm just being a bit impatient haha!!

Good luck everyone


----------



## motherofboys

Lottielouf said:


> exactly this...i try not to get sad in front of people and I am always genuinely so happy but it’s wrenching sometimes and hard to deal with.
> 
> I do consider myself lucky already I have 2 boys from a previous relationship but my OH really would love one of his own and we stupidly assumed it would be easy...both have had tests etc and everything seems fine but for some reason it will not stick!
> 
> im 10dpo now...tested and BFN... really was hoping for a BFP my Monday because that’s when he travels back to base for god knows how long :brat:

Its mad how it happens sometimes. All my boys are with the same partner, so we knew we didn't have any issues. But our 4th took 2.5 years to conceive and our 5th took 3.5 years and a loss to get a sticky bean.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hiya ladies. 

Sorry I went awol again was just in a bit of a fuzz about my early ovulation. 
So my OPK was peak on late evening of cd9 and all day cd10 peak, possibly darker. 
Evening of cd10 had very mild cramps feeling like so mild but around the right and slightly lower backache. 
Then around midnight (so almost cd11 as AF started in night and woke flooded out) 
I had a really bad pain low low down in tummy which I thought was IBS but it went on for a few seconds then went off. Also had a little more ewcm. 

Temp went up in morning CD11 to my normol post ovulation temp and cm is very very TMI snotty:sick:


Temp went up again today so think ovulation was on evening of cd10 so hopefully that will be OK. 
2dpo today and have sore boob since yesterday 1dpo. 
I know its the progesterone from ovulation but haven't had sore boobs like this after ovulation in a while now so im hoping its a good sign a good egg came out.

We BD cd8 and morning of cd10 and again last night on cd11. 

Bit crampy low down today but cud be IBS related.

Now just to wait and hope[-o&lt;
Mite test around 10dpo which will be the 17th January. 

Will do one more temp tomorrow and then I'm not going to temp for the rest of this cycle. 


Good luck ladies. 


@LuvallmyH I see that on Frer hon. 

Sending loads of supper dupper sticky baby dust 

:dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Ok so either 8 dpo or 6 dpo im so confused now because of the intense pain all through the night Sunday. But feeling more hopeful today having a few symptoms finally. Boyfriend is 100% on board with testing Monday but might be to early if I really ovulated Sunday night so won't get down if its negative. 

So excited about all the test I can see the lines!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Ok so either 8 dpo or 6 dpo im so confused now because of the intense pain all through the night Sunday. But feeling more hopeful today having a few symptoms finally. Boyfriend is 100% on board with testing Monday but might be to early if I really ovulated Sunday night so won't get down if its negative.
> 
> So excited about all the test I can see the lines!!


Good luck hon. 
Do u temp?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Do you all think it’ll be worth it to get a FRER today? Like 3 pack?


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Do you all think it’ll be worth it to get a FRER today? Like 3 pack?

Good luck


----------



## motherofboys

I would be tempted but I always feel like I've wasted the money if they don't come up positive


----------



## PinkCupcakes

motherofboys said:


> I would be tempted but I always feel like I've wasted the money if they don't come up positive

Right? That’s how I feel too but I feel like if it’s getting a tad darker maybe a FRER would be positive?!


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah I totally get what you mean, I feel like seeing it on a different test, especially one that isn't an ic makes it more believable as well


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yeah I'm with @motherofboys hon If ure ICs getting darker then get the Frer. 
Fixed this is it for you


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Lol I thought you all may get a kick out of my
Husbands response lol!!! Who all can relate? lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww ❤️


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - line does appear darker - FRER are meant to be sensitive to 6MIU so it should show BFP if you test with one now I think. Hope tomorrows is even darker!

Luv - I think you could still be in like Rach said..could still be implanting even.


----------



## Rach87

@PinkCupcakes hahaha men never see progression or faint lines! I say see how tomorrows look then take a frer!! Maybe buy them today so if it is darker you have them on hand to dip.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@Deethehippy thank you! I think I’m going to pick up a pack of FRERs after work! 

@Rach87 lol right? Silly men!


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Lol I thought you all may get a kick out of my
> Husbands response lol!!! Who all can relate? lol
> 
> View attachment 1093127


Hahahah men are so funny. 
Don't worry i do the same hon stare at tests and shine lights on them lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck hon.
> Do u temp?

No I have tried but I have to wake up to much through the night with my 3 kids so it is never accurate


----------



## Suggerhoney

Ladies have u have to try this. 

It tells u all the kids u have had and gender and any future babies. 
It does do Misscariges to but only if they were after 8 or 9 weeks. 

It told me my first baby I lost at almost 11 weeks was a boy. 

I did this test when pregnant last and it did all my kids and got the gender right and detected another boy and thats what I had. 
Then it started going again and said I was going to have one more and it will be a girl 

Just did it to my neighbour and it also got all her kids correct and said she is going to have one more and it will be a boy. 

Got her to do it to me again and I got the exact same results. 
So its saying I will have one more and it will be a girl. 

Thought it wud be fun to post it any of u want to have a go.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Suggerhoney said:


> Hahahah men are so funny.
> Don't worry i do the same hon stare at tests and shine lights on them lol.

Lol I think we are al guilty of that Lolol


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> No I have tried but I have to wake up to much through the night with my 3 kids so it is never accurate


Ah ok hon.
U can get cramps after ovulation as well so u may ovulated when u first thought u did.

It feels so strange that I'm already in the 2ww and im only cd12.
I shudnt of even ovulated yet but for some reason it was early by 4 to 5 days.

My AF was late last cycle by 2 to 3 days so I shud be cd14 or 15 now and ovulating now but for some reason my body tossed out a egg earlier than normol.

Still worrying it was to early but hoping it will be OK.

Some things I read say its normol to ovulate from day 10 to 21 and even earlier like from day 6 but then some things say ovulation b4 day 12 is no good.

Its so hard to know what to believe but I do know when I had my second chemical in June I ended up ovulating on cd 8 strait after.
Got pregnant again but lost it.

Hard to say if it was because of the supper ovulation or not because my other 2 losses were after ovulating at a good time day 13 and 14.
So I have no idea.

I rang my doctors surgery yesterday to see if my blood results were there but not there yet.

The nurse did say they wud take 2 weeks because they had to be sent away and it will be 2 weeks on Tuesday.
Hope the results won't be delayed because of covid.

I'm just scarred im gonna get told my Overion reserve is no good.

I had a bunch of bloods done back in September to test hormones before and after ovulation and all them came out really good and normol.

The doctor told me he didn't see any reason why I cudnt have a healthy pregnancy and I was so happy but then ended up having another chemical so thats why I've had these new bloods done.
Its to check overion reserve and some other stuff.
There checking my thyroid again to even though that was normol when they tested it in September.


----------



## JessaBear36

@Rach87 did you end up testing today .?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Lozb 
That opk is definitely positive hon. 
Did u get ovulation signs with the first peak?

Maybe just do ure temp tommorow morning ti see if they have risen?


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's interesting!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Also wanted to say a big hello to all the new ladies. 

:hi:


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> @Lozb
> That opk is definitely positive hon.
> Did u get ovulation signs with the first peak?
> 
> Maybe just do ure temp tommorow morning ti see if they have risen?

yeh I think I am gonna do my temp in morning to check. Even if it was cd16/17 or today 18 we have bd even so hopefully. I dnt get O symptoms really. Always abit of a sore throat around O time. I get some ewcm 15/16/17 and today cd 18 I dnt have any.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> That's interesting!


Its spooky hon how it got all my kids right and neighbors. 
Hehe quite fun to do. 

Only reason I did again today was to see if it gave the same results and it did. 

I remember having it done with Tommy when I was about 12 weeks and when it started moving again after him I was like what does that mean and was told ure gonna have another one after Tommy and it will be a girl. 

The only miscarriage gender it predicted was my first pregnancy that I lost at almost 11 weeks. 

It didn't predict the gender of any of my chemicals.


----------



## LauraLoo1612

Would you ladies mind if I sneak in too.....?

So I never thought I might be posting here again.. I was quite happy at stopping at 3. I started the pill in November and stopped it on 16th Dec as I felt it wasn’t suiting me. My last period was 1st December and had unprotected sex on 28th Dec as thought my period was due any day. Clearly I had missed a period and started getting EWCM on 29th / 30th indicating my body was maybe going to O instead... 

So here I am still no period and 12 days after unprotected sex. I tested today with a test then realised it was 25 mui and got a NEGATIVE. I’ve ordered a FRER which will arrive tomorrow but right now..... I’m just I’m limbo.... :shock:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> yeh I think I am gonna do my temp in morning to check. Even if it was cd16/17 or today 18 we have bd even so hopefully. I dnt get O symptoms really. Always abit of a sore throat around O time. I get some ewcm 15/16/17 and today cd 18 I dnt have any.


U sound like u have it all covered hon. 
I had ewcm on cd 9 and loads on cd10 in morning. Then it dried up and then was ewcm again in evening. 
Then cd 11 which is 1dpo it was snotty and still is. 
So im really hoping I ovulated on the evening of day 10 because AF showed very heavy in the middle of the night so I wud of been close to cd11 if it was the evening on cd10. 

I'm still doing opks and they were peak on evening on cd 9 and again all day on cd10. 
Then negative cd11 and today very negative. 
My temp is raised so I think I definitely already ovulated. 

I was hoping I just had a random surge and wud go on to have another surge at my normol time of day 14 but with the temp rise I don't think thats likely. 

I hope I don't ovulate early next cycle. 
And I really hope that this early ovulation won't cause another loss. 

I wanted such a stress free cycle this cycle thats why I decided not to temp and then my body goes and ovulates early. 
So frustrating. 
I just hope it will be OK.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Gosh I Sound like a stuck record.


----------



## Suggerhoney

LauraLoo1612 said:


> Would you ladies mind if I sneak in too.....?
> 
> So I never thought I might be posting here again.. I was quite happy at stopping at 3. I started the pill in November and stopped it on 16th Dec as I felt it wasn’t suiting me. My last period was 1st December and had unprotected sex on 28th Dec as thought my period was due any day. Clearly I had missed a period and started getting EWCM on 29th / 30th indicating my body was maybe going to O instead...
> 
> So here I am still no period and 12 days after unprotected sex. I tested today with a test then realised it was 25 mui and got a NEGATIVE. I’ve ordered a FRER which will arrive tomorrow but right now..... I’m just I’m limbo.... :shock:


Good luck hon hope u get answers soon. 
I stopped taking the mini pill last Feb and my cycles were a bit all over the place for the first few months.


----------



## motherofboys

@LauraLoo1612 hope you know one way or the other soon. Being in limbo is horrible.

That pencil thing seems really similar to the ring one. You know where you do it over your belly? Well if you do it over your palm then it tells you all the kids you've had, including losses, and future babies genders. Lots of people swear it was right for them, its changed for me the few times I've done it though. Only that one is shining back and forth for one gender and circles for the other.


----------



## Rach87

@JessaBear36 I did, another bfn suprise surprise. 3 days late, havent had a cycle this long since my first p.p period after my son 2.5 yrs ago. I hope I dont have to wait until 10 days late for my bfp like I had to with my daughter. Still lots of ewcm.


----------



## Rach87

If I missed adding anyone to the front page let me know


----------



## JessaBear36

Rach87 said:


> @JessaBear36 I did, another bfn suprise surprise. 3 days late, havent had a cycle this long since my first p.p period after my son 2.5 yrs ago. I hope I dont have to wait until 10 days late for my bfp like I had to with my daughter. Still lots of ewcm.

I think you said before you had a few tests with shadow lines but I didnt see pics. Hope you get a answer soon. Wow 10 day late bfp that's crazy. Good luck hun


----------



## loeylo

Tasha36089 said:


> Oh really. Maybe the same then. It wasn’t a straightforward mc either so maybe that has something to do with it. It had been going on since November. Hopefully we get our rainbows soon

Yes mine lasted from October to December! Normally my losses are quite cut and dry and my cycles are incredibly regular so this has thrown me for six! I’m hoping for number two now. My daughter was my first rainbow and I hoped that my pregnancy with her had sorted things out but no


----------



## Suggerhoney

motherofboys said:


> @LauraLoo1612 hope you know one way or the other soon. Being in limbo is horrible.
> 
> That pencil thing seems really similar to the ring one. You know where you do it over your belly? Well if you do it over your palm then it tells you all the kids you've had, including losses, and future babies genders. Lots of people swear it was right for them, its changed for me the few times I've done it though. Only that one is shining back and forth for one gender and circles for the other.


The ring one is a classic but the pencil one i hadn't even heard of b4 until my 17 year old dd came up to me when I was pregnant with my son haha. 

I was like what the hell is that lol. 

So its saying I will have one more and it will be a girl.

It does give me hope that I will get my rainbow.


----------



## loeylo

motherofboys said:


> I know how you feel, I now have 8 friends who are pregnant. At least half of them were not planned (not judging, these things happen, one of them her coil moved!) and the ones that were happened super quickly, and I have a history of conception taking years. I don't begrudge them their happiness but I do feel sad for myself.

You don’t necessarily know their stories. I know friends of mine felt the same because I fell pregnant really quickly and unplanned with dd. What people didn’t know was that I had two miscarriages and an ectopic pregnancy before. Now, we have been ntnp/ttc for 6 months and nothing except another loss. 

lots of my friends have just announced their pregnancies recently too. It’s annoying because we all planned to ttc together, I held off trying so we could be pregnant together and now they all are approaching second tri and I’m not even pregnant.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @JessaBear36 I did, another bfn suprise surprise. 3 days late, havent had a cycle this long since my first p.p period after my son 2.5 yrs ago. I hope I dont have to wait until 10 days late for my bfp like I had to with my daughter. Still lots of ewcm.


Sorry about the BFN hon and for :witch: being late. 
I was 3 days late last cycle. 
And its so hard knowing ure out and waiting for AF. 
Sending u big hugs and fixed for next cycle. 

I think I mite test at 10dpo on 17th jan. 
Will see how I feel nearer the time. 
I always feel anxious about testing, anxious it will be BFN and anxious that I'll get faint lines that never get really dark. 
Its horrible. 
I've gotten faint lines at 10dpo with all 4 chemicals the last one my tests got darker but then I hit 13dpo and they started getting fainter. 

I had dark lines at 10 or 11dpo with my son so thats what I really want again. 
Faint lines just give me so much anxiety.


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> U sound like u have it all covered hon.
> I had ewcm on cd 9 and loads on cd10 in morning. Then it dried up and then was ewcm again in evening.
> Then cd 11 which is 1dpo it was snotty and still is.
> So im really hoping I ovulated on the evening of day 10 because AF showed very heavy in the middle of the night so I wud of been close to cd11 if it was the evening on cd10.
> 
> I'm still doing opks and they were peak on evening on cd 9 and again all day on cd10.
> Then negative cd11 and today very negative.
> My temp is raised so I think I definitely already ovulated.
> 
> I was hoping I just had a random surge and wud go on to have another surge at my normol time of day 14 but with the temp rise I don't think thats likely.
> 
> I hope I don't ovulate early next cycle.
> And I really hope that this early ovulation won't cause another loss.
> 
> I wanted such a stress free cycle this cycle thats why I decided not to temp and then my body goes and ovulates early.
> So frustrating.
> I just hope it will be OK.

Honestly, I got pregnant at the drop of a hat when I didn’t do anything. Been focusing on ttc for about 6 months now and nothing. Stress doesn’t help ttc.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> You don’t necessarily know their stories. I know friends of mine felt the same because I fell pregnant really quickly and unplanned with dd. What people didn’t know was that I had two miscarriages and an ectopic pregnancy before. Now, we have been ntnp/ttc for 6 months and nothing except another loss.
> 
> lots of my friends have just announced their pregnancies recently too. It’s annoying because we all planned to ttc together, I held off trying so we could be pregnant together and now they all are approaching second tri and I’m not even pregnant.

So sorry hon. 

Its so hard because I've been in these testing threads since Feb 2020. 
Seen so many ladies come and go. 
And seeing how far they now are in there pregnancies with some even that have had there babies and im still here and still not pregnant. 
It really is so hard. 

Hugs hon. 
Hope we get our BFPs soon. 
And extra sticky ones :dust:


----------



## Rach87

@JessaBear36 im thinking those may have been nasty fake lines. I guess we’ll see how it goes if af comes. If its horribly painful they were probably true and I had a chemical, if its normal then I know they were bad evaps. Just the 3 days late is throwing me. No cramps or anything, just lots of ewcm which I dont get pre af. No idea whats going on. I guess I’ll just keep waiting. Lol


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @JessaBear36 im thinking those may have been nasty fake lines. I guess we’ll see how it goes if af comes. If its horribly painful they were probably true and I had a chemical, if its normal then I know they were bad evaps. Just the 3 days late is throwing me. No cramps or anything, just lots of ewcm which I dont get pre af. No idea whats going on. I guess I’ll just keep waiting. Lol


Hope u didn't have a chemical hon. 

With all my 4 chemicals the bleeding was really heavy with loads of clots. 

My last AF was really heavy to with clots and im wondering if I've had a 5th chemical? 
Esp now I've ovulated so early. 

Really really hope AF comes ASAP hon so u can move on to next cycle. 
Its horrible being in limbo.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> Honestly, I got pregnant at the drop of a hat when I didn’t do anything. Been focusing on ttc for about 6 months now and nothing. Stress doesn’t help ttc.


I was the same hon. 
I fell pregnant within the first month, the longest I've ever had to try was with my almost 10 year old soon and that was after a chemical and it took 3 months. 

This is the longest I've ever tried for. 
I know I have been pregnant 4 maybe 5 times but they just don't stay. 

I think ure right hon stress really doesn't help. 
I've been really getting into my novel reading again and watching movies so trying to stay as relaxed as possible.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Did a FRER.... it’s BFN 10DPO 11DPT... sigh... this was the last trigger cycle, now they want to do a sperm analysis and IUI.. which is expensive :( if I was pregnant it should show by now on a FRER shouldn’t it?


----------



## Rach87

I would try in the morning when your urine is the most concentrated, or wait 2 days.


----------



## Deethehippy

Some women don’t get BFP on FRER until 12 DPO but like Rach said best to use concentrated morning urine or SMU at least two hours hold.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Deethehippy said:


> Some women don’t get BFP on FRER until 12 DPO but like Rach said best to use concentrated morning urine or SMU at least two hours hold.

I’m just so sad, so much time trying and I get nothing out of it. :(


----------



## loeylo

PinkCupcakes said:


> Did a FRER.... it’s BFN 10DPO 11DPT... sigh... this was the last trigger cycle, now they want to do a sperm analysis and IUI.. which is expensive :( if I was pregnant it should show by now on a FRER shouldn’t it?

I personally won’t be testing before af is due again. IMO a faint positive actually just creates more anxiety. Out of all the months that I’ve tested, I’ve only ever had a really good bfp after my period is late - and that is from 6 pregnancies, 5 of which got as far as seeing heartbeats on scans (even saw a heartbeat on my ectopic)


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> So sorry hon.
> 
> Its so hard because I've been in these testing threads since Feb 2020.
> Seen so many ladies come and go.
> And seeing how far they now are in there pregnancies with some even that have had there babies and im still here and still not pregnant.
> It really is so hard.
> 
> Hugs hon.
> Hope we get our BFPs soon.
> And extra sticky ones :dust:

I get it. I was 21 when I was first pregnant and it took me until I was 26 to have dd (although we weren’t trying throughout; we were also not preventing for big chunks!) and obviously I was young, non smoker, my bmi was 22.5, I exercised 5 days a week, barely drank, didn’t smoke and so on. Now I’m 31, which is still pretty young, but I’m overweight and don’t exercise, and I like wine (I don’t go out drinking but I have a few glasses a few days per week with the occasional “drinking session” for special occasions) 

now, people who were pregnant with me when I was pregnant with dd have 4 kids. People who had their first kids when we started thinking about #2 are now pregnant with their third kids. 
We waited until we were 100% ready for #2. Our pregnancy will be less stressful because we have done everything “right” (no debt except our mortgage which we are 6 years off paying off, our house and garden are done up, our car is perfect for a growing family, we both have good jobs, our physical and mental health is good, and so on) 

none of these things were in place for dd and everything still worked out good. We should have started trying 3 years ago.


On the other side, if we had ttc 3 years ago, by now I’d never be pregnant again. I love being pregnant (ask me again when I actually am pregnant though! I’ve romanticised it!)


----------



## PinkCupcakes

loeylo said:


> I personally won’t be testing before af is due again. IMO a faint positive actually just creates more anxiety. Out of all the months that I’ve tested, I’ve only ever had a really good bfp after my period is late - and that is from 6 pregnancies, 5 of which got as far as seeing heartbeats on scans (even saw a heartbeat on my ectopic)

Thank you, it still hurts seeing a BFN after so many tries when I see so many ladies get BFP at 10DPO :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

So I’m experiencing some pressure type cramps that are super faint, feels strange. I hate my body I never know what’s going on, also have bad headache and today I was soooo dizzy all morning and it finally went away towards afternoon


----------



## loeylo

PinkCupcakes said:


> Thank you, it still hurts seeing a BFN after so many tries when I see so many ladies get BFP at 10DPO :(

I totally agree, what ch is why I refused to test before I was late this month. I’ve learned a lot about my body and I honestly think I do know before my period is due if I’m pregnant or not. By 10dpo I knew I was out. I know strong early pregnancy symptoms are not something that everyone experiences, but here are my symptoms for each pregnancy:

pregnancy 1 - Mmc at 7 weeks - unsure of when symptoms started but had negative test about a month before. Pregnancy detected at hospital whilst miscarrying, therefore suspected pregnancy at 3 weeks pregnant or so. Symptoms were extreme tiredness and sore boobs from approx 3 weeks (so right after ovulation)

pregnancy 2 - mmc at 8/9 weeks - strong bfp day after at due. Again, tiredness and sore boobs. Positive test at 10dpo based on scans but I must have ovulated later or something. Was sick once at 7 weeks and also fainted a lot when I’ve never fainted before or since.

pregnancy 3 - ectopic. Found out day after af was due. Very tired, sore boobs and a lot of cramp. Ectopic diagnosed 8 days later. 

pregnancy 4 - dd - found out at 4+2. Incredibly strong bfp- line showed up before control. Felt sick before df was even due. Very hormonal. Sore boobs and tiredness. Vomited at 3+5. Normal pee period spots cleared up quickly. 

pregnancy 5 - early chemical. Faint positives day after af was due. Sore boobs.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I take progesterone supplements so I won’t get AF unless I stop taking them. Which sucks cause I usually stop taking them at 14DPO if I still get BFN :( ugh I’m just so sad. Looks like most ladies get BFP at 10/11DPO and I feel like it’ll never be me


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I never got any lines until 12dpo with dd and even then it showed up outside the time limit. I had zero symptoms and even had a bright red spot at midnight 13dpo i was convinced i was out and so mad all day. Nothing ever came and bfp 13dpo in the arvo. 

it's just too early for you @PinkCupcakes


----------



## PinkCupcakes

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> I never got any lines until 12dpo with dd and even then it showed up outside the time limit. I had zero symptoms and even had a bright red spot at midnight 13dpo i was convinced i was out and so mad all day. Nothing ever came and bfp 13dpo in the arvo.
> 
> it's just too early for you @PinkCupcakes

I sure hope so ugh I just feel defeated


----------



## Schweppes

Lottielouf said:


> we are due AF on the same day!
> 
> mill keep everything crossed for us both! Usually I start spotting 4 days before so by tomorrow/Monday I’ll know if I’m out


Yay! When are you testing!!!! :p


----------



## Schweppes

Rach87 said:


> @JessaBear36 I did, another bfn suprise surprise. 3 days late, havent had a cycle this long since my first p.p period after my son 2.5 yrs ago. I hope I dont have to wait until 10 days late for my bfp like I had to with my daughter. Still lots of ewcm.

I am literally praying you get your late bfp! 
I never realised how hard all of this is. I can’t remember being like this with my other two! 

hope you’re all ok! Xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - I understand, I’m on month 18 and I know the disappointment each month, it’s so hard. FX for your next tests :hugs:


----------



## Schweppes

I’m not sure if I’m getting bfp or just awful tests. I’m buying a good test if I’m late!

im testing randomly throughout the day. Husband had no idea xxx


----------



## Lottielouf

Schweppes said:


> I’m not sure if I’m getting bfp or just awful tests. I’m buying a good test if I’m late!
> 
> im testing randomly throughout the day. Husband had no idea xxx
> 
> View attachment 1093143
> View attachment 1093144
> View attachment 1093145

Ill be testing tomorrow just before OH goes back to base but I know it could still be early :brat:

are those tests all from the same day?? There’s a few there that look like definite BFP to me!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Schweppes said:


> I’m not sure if I’m getting bfp or just awful tests. I’m buying a good test if I’m late!
> 
> im testing randomly throughout the day. Husband had no idea xxx
> 
> View attachment 1093143
> View attachment 1093144
> View attachment 1093145

I see it. Good luck :)


----------



## Schweppes

Lottielouf said:


> Ill be testing tomorrow just before OH goes back to base but I know it could still be early :brat:
> 
> are those tests all from the same day?? There’s a few there that look like definite BFP to me!

I really hope you get a bfp before he goes back! 
They’re since Friday I think I’ve been checking non stop which is ridiculous! There are some so faint you can only see in real life and I feel like one is a proper dye run. 

Keep us updated! Xx


----------



## Schweppes

Bevziibubble said:


> I see it. Good luck :)

Thank you! Fingers crossed! Xxxx


----------



## Lottielouf

Schweppes said:


> I really hope you get a bfp before he goes back!
> They’re since Friday I think I’ve been checking non stop which is ridiculous! There are some so faint you can only see in real life and I feel like one is a proper dye run.
> 
> Keep us updated! Xx

i did do a clear blue but not a digi at 9dpo but I’m not sure what I expected...OH and I both thought we saw a faint line but I swear on those clear blue ones it’s like the line is always there :shrug:

those do definitely look like BFP to me though, have you done one today?? Xx


----------



## Schweppes

Lottielouf said:


> i did do a clear blue but not a digi at 9dpo but I’m not sure what I expected...OH and I both thought we saw a faint line but I swear on those clear blue ones it’s like the line is always there :shrug:
> 
> those do definitely look like BFP to me though, have you done one today?? Xx

Is that a blue dye? I don’t want to use them but I’m hoping it was the beginning for you both! 
I did do a test and honestly you can’t see a line when I take a photo! So I’m convinced I’m not pregnant. It has a shadow more than anything. 
I am not trying for sure till possibly the middle of year maybe even the end. I for sure won’t test early too! I will get a good test if I’m not on by Friday. But I’m not planning on wasting any money before then :)


----------



## Lottielouf

Schweppes said:


> Is that a blue dye? I don’t want to use them but I’m hoping it was the beginning for you both!
> I did do a test and honestly you can’t see a line when I take a photo! So I’m convinced I’m not pregnant. It has a shadow more than anything.
> I am not trying for sure till possibly the middle of year maybe even the end. I for sure won’t test early too! I will get a good test if I’m not on by Friday. But I’m not planning on wasting any money before then :)

I told myself I wouldn’t do blue dye either :dohh: they’re so bad but I had a few spares and caved haha 

it’s definitely still so early to be testing and lots don’t get BFP til they’re late anyway so I’m clinging to that...I just hope I don’t start spotting today/tomorrow because that’s a sure sign AF is on her way xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Schweppes - some look BFP but some look like dye runs. I would get a FRER or another pink dye test. Good luck!


----------



## Schweppes

Lottielouf said:


> I told myself I wouldn’t do blue dye either :dohh: they’re so bad but I had a few spares and caved haha
> 
> it’s definitely still so early to be testing and lots don’t get BFP til they’re late anyway so I’m clinging to that...I just hope I don’t start spotting today/tomorrow because that’s a sure sign AF is on her way xx

i hope you don’t spot! I’m waiting until af now as I thankfully have no more tests to waste! I’ll keep updated! Xxx


----------



## Schweppes

Deethehippy said:


> Schweppes - some look BFP but some look like dye runs. I would get a FRER or another pink dye test. Good luck!

I am going to buy a frer for Friday if I’m not on. I definitely think these aren’t the real thing tbh. I’ll have to be patient for once :) xxx


----------



## motherofboys

loeylo said:


> You don’t necessarily know their stories. I know friends of mine felt the same because I fell pregnant really quickly and unplanned with dd. What people didn’t know was that I had two miscarriages and an ectopic pregnancy before. Now, we have been ntnp/ttc for 6 months and nothing except another loss.
> 
> lots of my friends have just announced their pregnancies recently too. It’s annoying because we all planned to ttc together, I held off trying so we could be pregnant together and now they all are approaching second tri and I’m not even pregnant.

The thing is that I do, we've been going through the journey together, like those in here are. I know which ones came off contraception in November and got bfps in December, I know which ones have previous losses, I know which one only had her periods back 2 months due to breastfeeding her baby before she fell pregnant. They've shared their positive ovulation tests, and then the first faint positive pregnancy tests. I know which ones considered all their options. There should be 9 of my friends currently pregnant. In some cases I've known before their partner. So I know that none of them have a history of trying for more than 6 months, I know that those who had losses fell pregnant with a rainbow within the next month or 2. 
As I say, I don't begrudge them their hapoiness, and my first I did conceive quickly so I'm not holding it against them. I would never wish on anyone to ttc as long as I have in the past. My point was that with my history I'm scared that there isn't another bfp in my future. Each of my babies has taken longer to conceive which means I could still be here in 4 years if I follow that pattern! So seeing people announce they are pregnant is hard. In my mind I'm still that girl who has been trying for years.


----------



## motherofboys

Schweppes those tests look evil,some of them I would definitely take as positives on their own, but others have run as you say.


I dont trust blue dye either, I remember a few years ago on here everyone was warning against them as they gave shadows so often


----------



## Schweppes

motherofboys said:


> Schweppes those tests look evil,some of them I would definitely take as positives on their own, but others have run as you say.
> 
> 
> I dont trust blue dye either, I remember a few years ago on here everyone was warning against them as they gave shadows so often

100 percent agree with you. I would never of believed pink dye could do this but I’m now not so sure at all!!! I hope you’re ok xxxx


----------



## Lozb

1/2dpo today, I decided not to take my temp this morning. I am trying so hard to stay away from it. This month I used all my OPK and am not going to buy anymore. My cycle has almost gone back to normal now. If no BFP this month will jst try bd from cd14-cd19. I know I got my BFP with my son the month I checked nothing. Going to try not symptom spot but that’s the hard part. Only thing is if I conceive feb cycle wud be due near my birthday, we have a lot of birthdays from October and it’s our wedding anniversary too, I always wanted to avoid Oct but dnt want to miss a month of ttc. Sadly it’s a Sunday and we are in lockdown and nout better to do than cleaning the house lol. My son has blood draw tomorrow at the hospital which he never takes kindly to. We have had to get special permission to allow us both to take him as it takes two of us to help calm and hold him, he does go crazy about it. He has congenital hypothyroidism (tested in heel prick test). I also have it as well. Both of us diagnosed at 10/12 days old. He has been having bloods from 3 days old (due to me having it and my cousin). He is so scared, he doesn’t Know he is going yet.


----------



## Schweppes

Lozb said:


> 1/2dpo today, I decided not to take my temp this morning. I am trying so hard to stay away from it. This month I used all my OPK and am not going to buy anymore. My cycle has almost gone back to normal now. If no BFP this month will jst try bd from cd14-cd19. I know I got my BFP with my son the month I checked nothing. Going to try not symptom spot but that’s the hard part. Only thing is if I conceive feb cycle wud be due near my birthday, we have a lot of birthdays from October and it’s our wedding anniversary too, I always wanted to avoid Oct but dnt want to miss a month of ttc. Sadly it’s a Sunday and we are in lockdown and nout better to do than cleaning the house lol. My son has blood draw tomorrow at the hospital which he never takes kindly to. We have had to get special permission to allow us both to take him as it takes two of us to help calm and hold him, he does go crazy about it. He has congenital hypothyroidism (tested in heel prick test). I also have it as well. Both of us diagnosed at 10/12 days old. He has been having bloods from 3 days old (due to me having it and my cousin). He is so scared, he doesn’t Know he is going yet.


This sounds like such a good plan! Next time I try I’ll do the same. More laid back approach. I hope the appointment goes well x


----------



## Deethehippy

Schweppes - good luck when you test on Friday. Do you have any 'symptoms' that may indicate that you could have gotten BFP on the tests? What DPO are you?


----------



## Schweppes

Deethehippy said:


> Schweppes - good luck when you test on Friday. Do you have any 'symptoms' that may indicate that you could have gotten BFP on the tests? What DPO are you?

Honestly I don’t have any symptoms not even AF symptoms! When I was pregnant last two times I defo had implantation pain. I haven’t had that so I don’t think I’m pregnant. 
I am 12 dpo I think I ovulated the 29th. I have 28-29 day cycles :)


----------



## Teafor2

@Schweppes I see a bunch of lines on your test, so I think it may be the real thing!

I went to visit a friend today that has a 5 month old and her little one was sick with a fever. After checking her temperature we checked our own just to see and mine was 37.3. That is super high for me. Usually with a temperature that high I’m having symptoms of a fever. It’s making me think me hormones may still be wacky after my chemical. I have my appointment tomorrow so I will see what the doctor says.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Either 7 dpo or 9 dpo today and woke with much more tender breast! That made me so happy cause it was my first sign last month!! Hoping for some nausea today as that was my other sign. Can't wait to test in the morning!!! Good luck ladies!! 

Schweppes i see those lines!! Can't wait for your next test


----------



## Tasha36089

@Schweppes some of those looks promising. I would never have your patience, I’d have to run out and get more tests. Good luck. 
@Lozb hope all goes well with your sons appointment. It’s heartbreaking when they get so upset. 
CD 12 for me today. I’m not temping or even doing opks this month. Lots of ewcm during the night (was on a night shift) was also sick this morning which is very strange for me. I feel fine otherwise. Guessing O will be in the next few days.


----------



## atx614

@Schweppes i can’t wait to see another test! Yes half those look like clear BFP

@wannanewbaby sore boobs is a good sign for sure!

@Suggerhoney sounds like you BD at the right time! I have never tried the pencil but I want to! I did the ring and it said I was having 4. I have two so far so we will see. It did have the genders right of my first two. 

@PinkCupcakes im so sorry the frer was negative! What is trigger if you don’t mind me asking?

@Rach87 being in limbo sucks so bad. At least you have the hope that you got such a late BFP with your DD. 

Anyone testing today?

I am only 1DPO and excited to have a break from BD lol. Really hoping we caught an eggy this lonth


----------



## jellybeanxx

Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing! Dee, Suggerhoney and PinkCupcakes I’m wishing so hard for you and keeping everything crossed!

DS3 is 8 weeks now and I still can’t believe my luck after 2 years of trying! I’m already broody again :blush: but not sure I can go through the rollercoaster of TTC again. It takes longer for me each time. 
I’ll still be here to cheer you all on though!


----------



## Rach87

@Schweppes oh you are so sweet, thank you! I really pray your lines keep coming and darkening!

@atx614 thanks. Hope to God I dont have to wait another week for 2 lines

4 days late. Still bfn. Each day I get maybe 3 min of mild cramping then nothing rest of the day. Still just lots of ewcm. I have been a little stopped up the last 2 days which is not normal for me either. It stinks my friend invited me over for mango margaritas tonight and I dont know what to do. I was so hoping 2 lines showed up this morning so I could just tell her. But I dont want to blow my ttc cover if Im not yet. ](*,)

its already the 10th. We need some BFPs up in here! Those 2 lines seem to be stinkers for everyone this month.


----------



## Rach87

@J_and_D hows it going today?


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I get it. I was 21 when I was first pregnant and it took me until I was 26 to have dd (although we weren’t trying throughout; we were also not preventing for big chunks!) and obviously I was young, non smoker, my bmi was 22.5, I exercised 5 days a week, barely drank, didn’t smoke and so on. Now I’m 31, which is still pretty young, but I’m overweight and don’t exercise, and I like wine (I don’t go out drinking but I have a few glasses a few days per week with the occasional “drinking session” for special occasions)
> 
> now, people who were pregnant with me when I was pregnant with dd have 4 kids. People who had their first kids when we started thinking about #2 are now pregnant with their third kids.
> We waited until we were 100% ready for #2. Our pregnancy will be less stressful because we have done everything “right” (no debt except our mortgage which we are 6 years off paying off, our house and garden are done up, our car is perfect for a growing family, we both have good jobs, our physical and mental health is good, and so on)
> 
> none of these things were in place for dd and everything still worked out good. We should have started trying 3 years ago.
> 
> 
> On the other side, if we had ttc 3 years ago, by now I’d never be pregnant again. I love being pregnant (ask me again when I actually am pregnant though! I’ve romanticised it!)


Nothing wrong with having the odd glass if wine hon. I had a few over Christmas and still have a bottle and a half left that I mite have when the fancy takes hehe.
I don't smoke either.
I used to but I quit almost 2 years ago now.
I've even stopped caffeine and taken so many vitamins in the hope I wud get my rainbow but it just hasn't happened.
Its just losses.
I did my temp for the last time today im 3dpo so now just gonna try and relax and carry on without thinking to much about being or not being pregnant.
I've told myself that if January isn't my month then that's fine.
And I keep trying to tell myself it will happen when it happens.

I'm thinking I prob am already out because of the early ovulation. I just hope I dont ovulate early next cycle.
Hugs hon.
Really hope we get our BFPs soon.


Lozb said:


> 1/2dpo today, I decided not to take my temp this morning. I am trying so hard to stay away from it. This month I used all my OPK and am not going to buy anymore. My cycle has almost gone back to normal now. If no BFP this month will jst try bd from cd14-cd19. I know I got my BFP with my son the month I checked nothing. Going to try not symptom spot but that’s the hard part. Only thing is if I conceive feb cycle wud be due near my birthday, we have a lot of birthdays from October and it’s our wedding anniversary too, I always wanted to avoid Oct but dnt want to miss a month of ttc. Sadly it’s a Sunday and we are in lockdown and nout better to do than cleaning the house lol. My son has blood draw tomorrow at the hospital which he never takes kindly to. We have had to get special permission to allow us both to take him as it takes two of us to help calm and hold him, he does go crazy about it. He has congenital hypothyroidism (tested in heel prick test). I also have it as well. Both of us diagnosed at 10/12 days old. He has been having bloods from 3 days old (due to me having it and my cousin). He is so scared, he doesn’t Know he is going yet.

Good luck hon.
I'm 3dpo but still not sure if I even stand a chance this cycle with early ovulation. Just hope I dont ovulate early again next cycle.
Wud love to get a surprise BFP but not feeling it.
I took my final temp today and its still high so definitely have already ovulated.
Cd10 I think it was and FF is saying day 10.
I think it was the evening when I had them pains so I was close to cd11 so hopefully that will be OK.

I'm taking any notice of symptoms this cycle unless they are supper obvious.
Not holding out much hope this cycle already feeling out but I guess only time will tell.
With my son I was in the Feb testing thread.
I got my BFP on our eldest sons birthday on Feb the 2nd and we conceived on Jan 23rd.
Think AF will be due around the 24th Jan this cycle because of the early ovulation.
I've stopped the B vitamins right after ovulation because I was reading how they can extend the luteal phase. So I've stopped them in the hole my luteal phase won't be as long.
Even if I cud shave of 2 days I wud be happy.
Good luck sweety be amazing of we both got surprise BFPs. I think I wud eat my hat in shock haha.



wannanewbaby said:


> Either 7 dpo or 9 dpo today and woke with much more tender breast! That made me so happy cause it was my first sign last month!! Hoping for some nausea today as that was my other sign. Can't wait to test in the morning!!! Good luck ladies!!
> 
> Schweppes i see those lines!! Can't wait for your next test

Good luck hon. Breast pain is always a sign for me but with my son and daughter I remember them hurting about a week b4 AF was due and they just got more and more painful.
Had breast pain with all the chemicals to and sickness but the breast pain wasn't as tender with the chemicals as it was with my viable pregnancies.
Hope its a sign for you good luck.





atx614 said:


> @Schweppes i can’t wait to see another test! Yes half those look like clear BFP
> 
> @wannanewbaby sore boobs is a good sign for sure!
> 
> @Suggerhoney sounds like you BD at the right time! I have never tried the pencil but I want to! I did the ring and it said I was having 4. I have two so far so we will see. It did have the genders right of my first two.
> 
> @PinkCupcakes im so sorry the frer was negative! What is trigger if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> @Rach87 being in limbo sucks so bad. At least you have the hope that you got such a late BFP with your DD.
> 
> Anyone testing today?
> 
> I am only 1DPO and excited to have a break from BD lol. Really hoping we caught an eggy this lonth

Love all the old wife's tales gender things.
I had never heard of the pencil test either b4 but its spooky how it got all my kids and my first miscarriage and is saying I'm going to have one more a girl.
The last time it was done to me was a year ago so I wasn't expecting it to do the same yesterday. But it did.
It does give me hope that I will get my rainbow.
I'm not bothered about gender at all tho just want a healthy baby and thats it but it wud creap me out so much if I did end up having a girl lol.



jellybeanxx said:


> Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing! Dee, Suggerhoney and PinkCupcakes I’m wishing so hard for you and keeping everything crossed!
> 
> DS3 is 8 weeks now and I still can’t believe my luck after 2 years of trying! I’m already broody again :blush: but not sure I can go through the rollercoaster of TTC again. It takes longer for me each time.
> I’ll still be here to cheer you all on though!

Hi hon

Oh wow can't believe he's already 8 weeks it really does fly by.
We have been trying for 11 month now and will be 12 months toward the end of Feb.
I'm getting really worried about my age tho. 41 now and it does worry me that its just not going to happen.
I'm not sure if last cycle was another loss.
For some reason I've ovulated early on cd10 and the last time I ovulated early was with 2 of my losses back in April and June.
Maybe just a wonky cycle who knows.
Just hoping cd10 isn't to early. Im already feeling out and only 3dpo.

Its good to hear from you.
Im still waiting on the blood results for my blood test to check overion reserve.
Hoping there won't be a delay because of covid.
Hopefully I will get good news and not bad.
Feeling quite anxious tbh.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
Can u put me down for testing on 17th jan hon. Ill be 10dpo. 
Pretty sure it will be BFN just not feeling it this cycle with this stupid early ovulation. 

I'm gonna eat my words if I end up getting a BFP. 
Especially if its a dark BFP which is really want I want because faint lines just cause me so much anxiety with all the losses I'm like a nervous wreck if I get faint lines.


----------



## Rach87

Bleeding has started. :sad2: At least now I have an answer and can have my mango margarita tonight. Hubbies so sweet, gave me a huge long hug.


----------



## Teafor2

motherofboys said:


> The thing is that I do, we've been going through the journey together, like those in here are. I know which ones came off contraception in November and got bfps in December, I know which ones have previous losses, I know which one only had her periods back 2 months due to breastfeeding her baby before she fell pregnant. They've shared their positive ovulation tests, and then the first faint positive pregnancy tests. I know which ones considered all their options. There should be 9 of my friends currently pregnant. In some cases I've known before their partner. So I know that none of them have a history of trying for more than 6 months, I know that those who had losses fell pregnant with a rainbow within the next month or 2.
> As I say, I don't begrudge them their hapoiness, and my first I did conceive quickly so I'm not holding it against them. I would never wish on anyone to ttc as long as I have in the past. My point was that with my history I'm scared that there isn't another bfp in my future. Each of my babies has taken longer to conceive which means I could still be here in 4 years if I follow that pattern! So seeing people announce they are pregnant is hard. In my mind I'm still that girl who has been trying for years.

I know what you mean. We have been ttc number one for over a year and a half now and I only just got pregnant for the first time in December. It ended in a chemical. In that time I know plenty of people and friends that have gotten pregnant and given birth. I feel the same. While I’m happy for them it makes me sad too. I also worry about having future children. We want a bunch of kids but if they all take two years to conceive it will be hard to do.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Bleeding has started. :sad2: At least now I have an answer and can have my mango margarita tonight. Hubbies so sweet, gave me a huge long hug.

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

11DPO 12DPT and more BFN today :( I think I’m probably out. I am however having mild cramps still and AF isn’t due until 14DPO really bad headache today too 

@atx614 the trigger shot is a hormone shot they give you on CD13 to make your body O the eggs that the letrozole made mature. It’s a guaranteed O. Typically takes 24-48 hours for the egg to drop after the shot. It also causes HPTs to be positive so that’s why ladies test them out.


----------



## Lozb

@Suggerhoney i really hope this is our month I know I haven’t been trying as long as u but I have been there in the passed, was 12 months of trying with my son, but also not using protection for years before and no accidents. I think I have got impatient quicker this time because each month it’s like I feel I am getting one month closer to it taking a long time again. Honestly all the people since Xmas who announced pregnant I am so so happy for. One was a uni friend and we both chatted so much about starting to try near to us finishing uni. She cud jst stop the pill with me I had to get my implant out so she did get a heads start as the pandemic prevent me getting it removed she told me she was pregnant at 5 weeks and jst announced to everyone else today that she is pregnant. 4 people at work as well. I am over the moon for everyone but deep down wish it was me. I dream about it and day dream lol. I try all sorts to relax and do things to take my mind off of it. What keeps me going is looking at everyone’s tests on here lol. Nearly bath time and little mans bed time here so that will keep me from looking at stuff. Me and hubby have cleaned house and done all the washing ready for the week today.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach - sorry AF came, I'm glad hubby is there for you though.

My AF is finally leaving the building, not expecting to ovulate until the week after next but will buy some OPK's soon so they can be here ready.


----------



## JessaBear36

Rach87 said:


> Bleeding has started. :sad2: At least now I have an answer and can have my mango margarita tonight. Hubbies so sweet, gave me a huge long hug.

So sorry hun. Enjoy the margarita's.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Rach - sorry AF came, I'm glad hubby is there for you though.
> 
> My AF is finally leaving the building, not expecting to ovulate until the week after next but will buy some OPK's soon so they can be here ready.

 Glad af is finishing. Good luck for this cycle :)


----------



## JessaBear36

In my tww and hope it's my month. Tests will be here Tuesday and I'm going to test on the 16th.
FX


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 sorry about af... enjoy your margaritas 

@PinkCupcakes sorry about the bfns... I thought it looked like maybe your tests were getting darker.

I’m on cd 10 today and have had a bunch of ewcm today. This is super unusual for me as I never get ewcm before o, just watery cm. It’s also early for me to be getting any kind of fertile cm as I don’t usually get any until the day or two before ovulation and I don’t usually ovulate until cd 15 or 16.


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies. I definitely had light lines the 6th and 7th so chalking it up to another chemical. :cry:


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## babybears25

So sorry @Rach87 :hugs:


----------



## elencor

Hi! I'll be testing on January 20th.
This is my sixth month trying


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 so sorry AF hit. :hugs:Glad your OH was supportive for you. -xxx-

@Suggerhoney Early O is often a good thing. i ve never heard it being bad. Heck think how much less waiting you have to do! YAY! I know it is hard but your BFP is just right around the corner, keep the positive vibes going.

@JessaBear36 Good luck hope it is your month for a sticky bean. We are TWW buddies this cycle ;) Hopefully Bump

@Schweppes Those tests definately have something going on there. Good luck on your next test. Dont forget to keep us posted...Im going on Test withdrawal and need things to squint at!! (Although judging by some of your tests I wont be squinting at all but looking at a nice BFP ;) Good luck) 

@PinkCupcakes those symptoms sound promising! I ve got everything crossed for you. Sometimes women don't get a positive till late, @Rach87 is proof of that. Good luck!

AFM 2dpo and already needing to pee on something. AHAHA Goodness. 
Who is testing soon?


----------



## Bevziibubble

elencor said:


> Hi! I'll be testing on January 20th.
> This is my sixth month trying

 Good luck :)


----------



## babybears25

This lady is a good one to follow on Instagram <3


----------



## Lottielouf

Please remind me that at 11dpo it’s still early to test :brat:

I’ve just done a cheapie from HB which was an ‘early response’ and an frer this afternoon and BFN on both...AF due Thursday... 

I take my hat of to you ladies who have been trying a lot longer than I have you’re made of strong stuff! Me and OH have been trying almost a year now and I’m currently having a meltdown because I didn’t get a BFP today and OH has been called back to work early and has to set off in a few hours :headspin: 

still hoping to get my BFP later this week...good luck to the ladies testing this week too xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lottielouf said:


> Please remind me that at 11dpo it’s still early to test :brat:
> 
> I’ve just done a cheapie from HB which was an ‘early response’ and an frer this afternoon and BFN on both...AF due Thursday...
> 
> I take my hat of to you ladies who have been trying a lot longer than I have you’re made of strong stuff! Me and OH have been trying almost a year now and I’m currently having a meltdown because I didn’t get a BFP today and OH has been called back to work early and has to set off in a few hours :headspin:
> 
> still hoping to get my BFP later this week...good luck to the ladies testing this week too xx

So sorry it was a bfn this morning. But it is still early! Good luck!


----------



## JessaBear36

@sallyhansen76 that would be awesome if we get to be bump buddies. I'm looking forward to testing :happydance:. I have a real good chance this cycle. Hope we both get a nice BFP!!
Also your testing a few days after me.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Schweppes said:


> I’m not sure if I’m getting bfp or just awful tests. I’m buying a good test if I’m late!
> 
> im testing randomly throughout the day. Husband had no idea xxx
> 
> View attachment 1093143
> View attachment 1093144
> View attachment 1093145

Look good to me!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Bleeding has started. :sad2: At least now I have an answer and can have my mango margarita tonight. Hubbies so sweet, gave me a huge long hug.


Oh hon im so sorry. That margarita sounds lovely definitely treat ureself hon. 
Are u OK with still carrying on with this group. 
Can totally understand if ure not. 
Sending very warm hugs. 
:hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> 1/2dpo today, I decided not to take my temp this morning. I am trying so hard to stay away from it. This month I used all my OPK and am not going to buy anymore. My cycle has almost gone back to normal now. If no BFP this month will jst try bd from cd14-cd19. I know I got my BFP with my son the month I checked nothing. Going to try not symptom spot but that’s the hard part. Only thing is if I conceive feb cycle wud be due near my birthday, we have a lot of birthdays from October and it’s our wedding anniversary too, I always wanted to avoid Oct but dnt want to miss a month of ttc. Sadly it’s a Sunday and we are in lockdown and nout better to do than cleaning the house lol. My son has blood draw tomorrow at the hospital which he never takes kindly to. We have had to get special permission to allow us both to take him as it takes two of us to help calm and hold him, he does go crazy about it. He has congenital hypothyroidism (tested in heel prick test). I also have it as well. Both of us diagnosed at 10/12 days old. He has been having bloods from 3 days old (due to me having it and my cousin). He is so scared, he doesn’t Know he is going yet.

This lockdown is causing so much havoc with the regular medical services! I hope your son does better this time than in the past. Poor lad xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 sooo so sorry hun. I was of course really hopeful for you. I hope next month is it for you! I’m sure it will be. Enjoy your margarita or two xx

@PinkCupcakes I'm so sorry for the bfn. You still have time... will you go forward with the iui next time or is it too expensive? 

We were on the fence about TTC this month but we decided we won’t avoid. We’re only “trying” for 3 more cycles (by my Choice just due to age gaps, starting over with a newborn at a certain stage etc.) including this one and if we have another loss we won’t try again... so we are not preventing this month, I’m tracking my temps and Cm (can’t not notice all the ewcm haha) but won’t be timing BD I don’t think. We get a solid 2-3 times a week normally so I’m sure we’ll get something in the fertile window. We are both in limbo with work (and we have thousands of Reno’s in our house that could be done if we didn’t have another) and it feels like having another baby would be a bit overwhelming, but at the same time a good turning point for both our careers. I can change things up after maternity leave more naturally and so can he. 
Anyways sorry for the book, I love to chat haha. And I think tomorrow I start my fertile window :). We will probably dtd CD11 and 14? 14 should be O so twice in the window.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> I know what you mean. We have been ttc number one for over a year and a half now and I only just got pregnant for the first time in December. It ended in a chemical. In that time I know plenty of people and friends that have gotten pregnant and given birth. I feel the same. While I’m happy for them it makes me sad too. I also worry about having future children. We want a bunch of kids but if they all take two years to conceive it will be hard to do.

Have you gone for medical help yet? After a year in Canada they will refer you to a fertility specialist.


----------



## JessaBear36

Have to remind myself this......


----------



## Reiko_ctu

jellybeanxx said:


> Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing! Dee, Suggerhoney and PinkCupcakes I’m wishing so hard for you and keeping everything crossed!
> 
> DS3 is 8 weeks now and I still can’t believe my luck after 2 years of trying! I’m already broody again :blush: but not sure I can go through the rollercoaster of TTC again. It takes longer for me each time.
> I’ll still be here to cheer you all on though!

Lovely story Jellybean, congrats on your little bundle! So happy to hear a hopeful LTTC story xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> @Suggerhoney i really hope this is our month I know I haven’t been trying as long as u but I have been there in the passed, was 12 months of trying with my son, but also not using protection for years before and no accidents. I think I have got impatient quicker this time because each month it’s like I feel I am getting one month closer to it taking a long time again. Honestly all the people since Xmas who announced pregnant I am so so happy for. One was a uni friend and we both chatted so much about starting to try near to us finishing uni. She cud jst stop the pill with me I had to get my implant out so she did get a heads start as the pandemic prevent me getting it removed she told me she was pregnant at 5 weeks and jst announced to everyone else today that she is pregnant. 4 people at work as well. I am over the moon for everyone but deep down wish it was me. I dream about it and day dream lol. I try all sorts to relax and do things to take my mind off of it. What keeps me going is looking at everyone’s tests on here lol. Nearly bath time and little mans bed time here so that will keep me from looking at stuff. Me and hubby have cleaned house and done all the washing ready for the week today.

I love that you’re ready for the week! Honestly my week/days go so much better when the house is in some sort of order! I hope that you are getting that BFP soon xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> @Suggerhoney i really hope this is our month I know I haven’t been trying as long as u but I have been there in the passed, was 12 months of trying with my son, but also not using protection for years before and no accidents. I think I have got impatient quicker this time because each month it’s like I feel I am getting one month closer to it taking a long time again. Honestly all the people since Xmas who announced pregnant I am so so happy for. One was a uni friend and we both chatted so much about starting to try near to us finishing uni. She cud jst stop the pill with me I had to get my implant out so she did get a heads start as the pandemic prevent me getting it removed she told me she was pregnant at 5 weeks and jst announced to everyone else today that she is pregnant. 4 people at work as well. I am over the moon for everyone but deep down wish it was me. I dream about it and day dream lol. I try all sorts to relax and do things to take my mind off of it. What keeps me going is looking at everyone’s tests on here lol. Nearly bath time and little mans bed time here so that will keep me from looking at stuff. Me and hubby have cleaned house and done all the washing ready for the week today.


It is hard hon. I think when I got to 6 months of trying it just felt forever and now its 11 months and will be 12 next month it feels like its never going to happen.

I get so down every month when AF shows.
But having such a long LP I always know I'm out by the time I hit 10dpo and BFN and definitely by 12dpo.
With all the chemicals and my son I had BFPs at 10dpo so when I get a BFN at 10dpo I get so down then I have to wait ages for AF.
I normally start bleeding at 16 or 17dpo but last cycle was 19dpo.
I got so low I broke out in coldsores.
Still have some now but they are clearing.

I'm trying to keep my mind occupied this cycle.
I didn't temp because I didn't want to stress but then I get the blaring positive OPK on the evening on cd9 my heart sank.
All day cd10 I got blaring positives to then that pain late in evening.
My AF started in the night and was supper heavy which is unusual because it normoly starts light or medium then gets heavier.
Still not sure if I had a 5th chemical or not.
Or if my body ovulated early because AF was 3 days late last cycle.

I do get happy seeing BFPs on here to but I also feel sad because I want it to be me.

I'm gonna try and keep busy now and just hope the early ovulation doesn't mean I'm already out.

Keeping it all crossed for you to hon.
Ttc is so hard and such a emotional rollercoaster.



Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies. I definitely had light lines the 6th and 7th so chalking it up to another chemical. :cry:
> 
> View attachment 1093159


Oh sweet
My chemicals in April and June looked just like ure tests unfortunately.
My other 2 chemicals my lines got darker and were clear to see esp the one I had in October my lines were so good at 10dpo and darker at 12 so I really thought it was going to be ok.
These was mine with my October loss. 


But with the other chemicals my lines were much fainter but still there. 

Enjoy ure drink hon and be kind to yourself. 
Sending u really really big hugs . 

:hug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Rach87 so sorry AF hit. :hugs:Glad your OH was supportive for you. -xxx-
> 
> @Suggerhoney Early O is often a good thing. i ve never heard it being bad. Heck think how much less waiting you have to do! YAY! I know it is hard but your BFP is just right around the corner, keep the positive vibes going.
> 
> @JessaBear36 Good luck hope it is your month for a sticky bean. We are TWW buddies this cycle ;) Hopefully Bump
> 
> @Schweppes Those tests definately have something going on there. Good luck on your next test. Dont forget to keep us posted...Im going on Test withdrawal and need things to squint at!! (Although judging by some of your tests I wont be squinting at all but looking at a nice BFP ;) Good luck)
> 
> @PinkCupcakes those symptoms sound promising! I ve got everything crossed for you. Sometimes women don't get a positive till late, @Rach87 is proof of that. Good luck!
> 
> AFM 2dpo and already needing to pee on something. AHAHA Goodness.
> Who is testing soon?



Thank u hon it just seems tho everything im reading is saying ovulation under cd12 is to early and the egg isn't mature enough.
But there are a few things that say its normol to ovulate from cd10 to cd21 and even stories of womon saying they ovulated really early like even b4 day 10 and got pregnant with healthy babies so it's so hard to know what to think really.
I'm already fearing im already out this cycle and worrying if we have caught it will just end in another loss because of the egg not being mature.
But saying that I've had 2 losses with early ovulation and 2 with normal ovulation so I just don't know.

But thanks for the encouragement hon.
Hope i get the shock of my life and a blazing BFP I will be so so shocked. Because I'm like 90% sure im already out. B


JessaBear36 said:


> Have to remind myself this......
> View attachment 1093162


Amen to that hon. 
Its so true and also the saying 

All the good things come to those who wait. 

Fingers, toes, and everything crossed that we both get our blaring :bfp: in the next week. 
And no more losses. 

Here's a truck load of supper sticky baby dust 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Deethehippy

jellybeanxx said:


> Just wanted to drop by and see how everyone is doing! Dee, Suggerhoney and PinkCupcakes I’m wishing so hard for you and keeping everything crossed!
> 
> DS3 is 8 weeks now and I still can’t believe my luck after 2 years of trying! I’m already broody again :blush: but not sure I can go through the rollercoaster of TTC again. It takes longer for me each time.
> I’ll still be here to cheer you all on though!

Thank you and lovely to see you here  Can't believe your son is 8 weeks old already! Take care and stay safe.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

@Reiko_ctu yes we will do a sperm analysis and then depending on the findings it’ll be IUI, they want to check my OHs little guys first.


----------



## J_and_D

Lozb said:


> 1/2dpo today, I decided not to take my temp this morning. I am trying so hard to stay away from it. This month I used all my OPK and am not going to buy anymore. My cycle has almost gone back to normal now. If no BFP this month will jst try bd from cd14-cd19. I know I got my BFP with my son the month I checked nothing. Going to try not symptom spot but that’s the hard part. Only thing is if I conceive feb cycle wud be due near my birthday, we have a lot of birthdays from October and it’s our wedding anniversary too, I always wanted to avoid Oct but dnt want to miss a month of ttc. Sadly it’s a Sunday and we are in lockdown and nout better to do than cleaning the house lol. My son has blood draw tomorrow at the hospital which he never takes kindly to. We have had to get special permission to allow us both to take him as it takes two of us to help calm and hold him, he does go crazy about it. He has congenital hypothyroidism (tested in heel prick test). I also have it as well. Both of us diagnosed at 10/12 days old. He has been having bloods from 3 days old (due to me having it and my cousin). He is so scared, he doesn’t Know he is going yet.

This was me with my son as well.... I actually gave up completely and started looking into support and accepting never having a child. 6 months later I was pregnant. Was almost 2 yrs trying for him


----------



## J_and_D

Rach87 said:


> @J_and_D hows it going today?

I totally forgot to test when I woke up lol I'll probably wait until tomorrow for fmu... especially since I have a short lp... I'm already testing early due to AF arriving at 10 dpo... I think fmu would be best?... I'm not actually sure lol

Sorry AF got ya but glad u now have an answer


----------



## JessaBear36

@Suggerhoney FX I hope we both get nice looking tests and healthy baby soon!! Keep your head up.


----------



## Teafor2

Reiko_ctu said:


> Have you gone for medical help yet? After a year in Canada they will refer you to a fertility specialist.

Yeah, in December 2019 I found out that I had a large septum that split my uterus and part of my cervix in half. I had surgery to remove it in July. They also found some endometriosis at that time, which they removed, but everything else looked great and my tubes were clear. When dh had his check everything came back fine.

We were officially able to start trying again in October this year, but waited until November when I felt like I was fully recovered. 

Before my surgery it would have been very difficult for me to get pregnant and the expected live birth rate had I gotten pregnant was only 40%. They said that now I shouldn’t have any problems and my uterus is considered ‘normal’. I got pregnant in December, but it ended in a chemical. Hopefully just a fluke and I’ll be able to get my sticky baby soon. 

They have suggested that if I’m not pregnant by April we do IVF because I’m ‘not getting any younger’ according to the specialist (I’m 31). I don’t know if we’ll go right for IVF in April if I don’t get pregnant before then or if we’ll want to try a bit more ourselves. I feel like we should be able to get pregnant without intervention now.


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> @Suggerhoney FX I hope we both get nice looking tests and healthy baby soon!! Keep your head up.


Thanks hon. 

I hope so to. :hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> Yeah, in December 2019 I found out that I had a large septum that split my uterus and part of my cervix in half. I had surgery to remove it in July. They also found some endometriosis at that time, which they removed, but everything else looked great and my tubes were clear. When dh had his check everything came back fine.
> 
> We were officially able to start trying again in October this year, but waited until November when I felt like I was fully recovered.
> 
> Before my surgery it would have been very difficult for me to get pregnant and the expected live birth rate had I gotten pregnant was only 40%. They said that now I shouldn’t have any problems and my uterus is considered ‘normal’. I got pregnant in December, but it ended in a chemical. Hopefully just a fluke and I’ll be able to get my sticky baby soon.
> 
> They have suggested that if I’m not pregnant by April we do IVF because I’m ‘not getting any younger’ according to the specialist (I’m 31). I don’t know if we’ll go right for IVF in April if I don’t get pregnant before then or if we’ll want to try a bit more ourselves. I feel like we should be able to get pregnant without intervention now.

Oh you’re only 31, that’s crazy the specialist said that. You definitely have lots of time and I wouldn’t jump to IVF so quickly! GL and all the baby dust to you!!


----------



## Lozb

Omg cd 1/2 dpo and I am so hungry. I hope it’s not jst PMS Symptoms otherwise put on a stone in weight by end of the 2 weeks lol.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Still BFN this afternoon, didn’t do a FRER this afternoon though just an IC. I’m 11DPO 12DPT


----------



## Suggerhoney

PinkCupcakes said:


> Still BFN this afternoon, didn’t do a FRER this afternoon though just an IC. I’m 11DPO 12DPT
> 
> View attachment 1093168
> View attachment 1093169

So sorry hon


----------



## Rach87

Thanks @Suggerhoney I actually enjoy running the thread. Keeps me occupied. Lol Was looking forward to starting a September mommas thread but that’s not happening now. Maybe October!

@J_and_D ha! Wish I could forget. Hope you get 2 beautiful lines tomorrow!

Thanks for all the kind words mamas! This is why I love B&B!

Fave Ovulation and HCG cheapies......and go! Buying tomorrow so I can start tracking right away. Praying I have a repeat of what happened with my son and my 2 lines are just around the corner.


----------



## JessaBear36

@Rach87 i love the pregmate brand hpt and opks.


----------



## JessaBear36

@PinkCupcakes I'm so sorry tests are now negative.


----------



## atx614

@PinkCupcakes thabk you for the info, I had never heard of trigger before. I’m sorry about the BFN today.

@Rach87 so sorry AF showed up!! I also like pregmate! I used clinicguard before but i like pregmate better. The OPK gets darker so easier to see a positive.

@Schweppes were you able to test today?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

My favourite LH test strips were from makeababy.ca.

And their pregnancy tests were the best too. But they're their own brand - you can't get them from amazon I don't think and I wouldn't know what the equivalent would be in other countries.


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - I’m so sorry for the BFN. Still praying there is a chance.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Thanks @Suggerhoney I actually enjoy running the thread. Keeps me occupied. Lol Was looking forward to starting a September mommas thread but that’s not happening now. Maybe October!
> 
> @J_and_D ha! Wish I could forget. Hope you get 2 beautiful lines tomorrow!
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words mamas! This is why I love B&B!
> 
> Fave Ovulation and HCG cheapies......and go! Buying tomorrow so I can start tracking right away. Praying I have a repeat of what happened with my son and my 2 lines are just around the corner.

I really hope we will both be in the October due date thread hon. If im pregnant now then ill be due at the beginning of October but not feeling it tbh.
4dpo zero symptoms.
Hope ure ok hon.

The best cheap pregnancy tests I've used are Sweetyfox, there so cheap and u get 50.
They are completely stark white when BFN to and with my last chemical I got a good line on them at 10dpo.

I've tried so many pregnancy tests.
I find alot of them give faint shadows when not pregnant.
I hate that.
The sweety fox tests u can get off amazon. There £8 for 50 pregnancy tests.
I've found there one of the only ones that don't give any shadow lines and are completely BFN when negative.

My fave cheapie opks are
[email protected]
Wondfo
Momed
And pregmate.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@PinkCupcakes 
I am so sorry about the BFNs hon but still hoping there's a chance [-o&lt;


----------



## Lottielouf

@PinkCupcakes just had a little read back through to see your experience with the trigger as I know someone who has had the same around the year ago or something similar maybe if you’re not in the UK.

sending loads of luck your way hope there’s still a little chance of a BFP for you xx

@Schweppes have you tested at all yet? How are you getting on? 

I had some very pale pinky brown CM last night a little bit like EWCM but not loads and only on wiping...no more since so I’m hoping I don’t start spotting anymore or I’ve a feeling I’m out :sad1:
Trying to hold off testing til Wednesday at least now xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for when you do test


----------



## Lozb

2/3 dpo and I really want to pee on a stick lol.


----------



## wannanewbaby

So my test look negative (or the faintest lines ever) this morning. Im shocked to be honest with you I was 100% sure they were gonna be positive everything in my body is telling me im pregnant I really don't understand. Will test again Wednesday morning I guess if negative then im done testing for the month.


----------



## babybears25

@wannanewbaby GL for your next test!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lozb said:


> 2/3 dpo and I really want to pee on a stick lol.

OMG me too! I peed on an ovulation stick this morning just to get it out of my system. :shrug::blush:

Not that it changes anything....LOL. But i told myself it is all part of the visualisation process. 
If I imagine my BFP and the emotions associated with it (helps with the visual of an OPK and pretending its a HPT) it is supposed to help. (if anyone is familiar with the secret...) 

But it was jsut so i could pee on something :haha:

@wannanewbaby Good luck on the next tests. Have a picture we can squint at?


----------



## wannanewbaby

Its kinda 


sallyhansen76 said:


> OMG me too! I peed on an ovulation stick this morning just to get it out of my system. :shrug::blush:
> 
> Not that it changes anything....LOL. But i told myself it is all part of the visualisation process.
> If I imagine my BFP and the emotions associated with it (helps with the visual of an OPK and pretending its a HPT) it is supposed to help. (if anyone is familiar with the secret...)
> 
> But it was jsut so i could pee on something :haha:
> 
> @wannanewbaby Good luck on the next tests. Have a picture we can squint at?[/QUO
> 
> Its kinda dry now but I will post one def a shadow line on the pregmate, boyfriend didn't lock them back up so def doing another with smu!! Trying to hold at least 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## wannanewbaby

No idea why my response looks like that but ill post a pic its dry though and im gonna do another with smu. Trying to hold 2 or 3 hours


----------



## Kiwiberry

Just wanted to drop in and say good luck to all of you lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## wannanewbaby

I doubt you can see it but def a shadow/faint line on the pregmate.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Hey all, Like I said I'm not really going to around much just too much stress, but I'm on the 5 day count down to O day and I have zero want to buy any IC pregnancy tests ( so feel so much more relaxed). My period was terrible glad its over but it was so long 7 days :(.
I see a few of you had the witch arrive and I'm sorry hope next month is yours and good luck to those who are testing at the moment.....


----------



## wannanewbaby

Got 1 more pic in my usual spot


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well smu looks negative but I only held it for 2 hours. I will skip testing tomorrow probaly and if none of my usual pre af spotting shows up ill test wed morning again. I just can't believe it to be honest my breast pain, the breakouts on my face, the nausea its all my usual signs im pregnant im soooo confused. My app says 10 dpo but if I go by my pain I could be as little as 8 dpo.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@wannanewbaby I feel I can see it better on the test (not the strip). Good luck!!!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Smu


----------



## realbeauty86

Okkkk... so yes this is my week to start my cycle. I’m not one that’s huge on signs. I try to be patient for the most part and if I miss my period I’ll know something. First cycle ttc of course. Anyhoo... I’m suppose to start on the 16th. I am feeling some kinda way lol and it’s not the norm. Today I was cramping when I woke up. No biggie cuz I cramp sometimes a week in advance but now it’s slowed down a lot and now I’m sleepy as f***. I feel like I took a sleeping pill. Hoping these signs work in my favor and I get a bfp. My cheapie test haven’t arrived in mail yet. I go out of town tomorrow so I’ll try to remain patient... but is anyone familiar with this. I’ve never had early symptoms. Just missed my flow from past pregnancies ‍♀️


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> Bleeding has started. :sad2: At least now I have an answer and can have my mango margarita tonight. Hubbies so sweet, gave me a huge long hug.

Sorry babes... it will happen in due time. 


Rach87 said:


> Bleeding has started. :sad2: At least now I have an answer and can have my mango margarita tonight. Hubbies so sweet, gave me a huge long hug.

Sorry babes... it’ll happen, just not time yet. I hope you enjoyed that margarita!!!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

BFN again today... only did IC. Sigh I’ll never be a mom... 12DPO 13DPT today


----------



## Rach87

Sorry ladies with the bfns. This month seems to be a dud so far for many of us. :nope:

thanks for the suggestions ladies, Ordered a Pregmate combo box. Hopefully no limbo business this month. :coolio: @Suggerhoney I looked up sweetyfox but the dont sell it on US amazon, only UK. 

only cd2 and already ready to get this show on the road:haha:

@PinkCupcakes Im so sorry, it will happen. Just may need a little help to get there. :hugs:


----------



## babybears25

I’m really sorry @PinkCupcakes...it will happen, don’t give up hope x


----------



## JessaBear36

My hpts will be here in the morning tomorrow. So tempted to take one but I know its to early. Been keeping busy around the farm so that helps tww go faster. Most of the time anyways. :mamafy::dog::cat:
:laundry::dishes:

Not much to report just feeling a little bloated


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Honestly, after being on the testing threads for a few months I've gotta believe that most of these tests are faulty. Honestly all the faint lines on frers and cheapies are just too much... like I will not be believing anything until it's a nice bright clear line. They shouldn't be selling these things to give any sort of 2nd line like they are! Is that frustrating for anyone else? I'm at the point I don't even want to order cheapies for this month because I know they'll show some faint line even if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## MadamRose

Lots of baby dust ladies I really hope January gives lots of you a nice BFP 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## salamander91

I can't believe I'm posting this but I got a positive OPK today \\:D/ 

For those who don't know me I had a mmc last year. My cycles have been crazy since and I haven't had a positive OPK since May.

This has been such a weird cycle. My AF was literally 3.5 weeks long and ended yesterday. I took a hpt today just incase it was a miscarriage and it was neg so I took an opk on a whim and it was positive :o I have no hope that I'll actually ovulate/conceive but put me down for the 22nd anyway please!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 I agree Jan is really stinky so far! Heres to better luck going forawrd!! Baby dust to all!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly, after being on the testing threads for a few months I've gotta believe that most of these tests are faulty. Honestly all the faint lines on frers and cheapies are just too much... like I will not be believing anything until it's a nice bright clear line. They shouldn't be selling these things to give any sort of 2nd line like they are! Is that frustrating for anyone else? I'm at the point I don't even want to order cheapies for this month because I know they'll show some faint line even if I'm not pregnant.

I agree, and it's not just the same brand that is dodgy. I ve used the purple top one step cheapie with all my pregnancies and never had an evap. This time round there is regularly an indent line and some have been very convincing and got my hopes up. I ve decided I'm not testing early this cycle for that reason. 



salamander91 said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this but I got a positive OPK today \\:D/
> 
> For those who don't know me I had a mmc last year. My cycles have been crazy since and I haven't had a positive OPK since May.
> 
> This has been such a weird cycle. My AF was literally 3.5 weeks long and ended yesterday. I took a hpt today just incase it was a miscarriage and it was neg so I took an opk on a whim and it was positive :o I have no hope that I'll actually ovulate/conceive but put me down for the 22nd anyway please!

Yay for that positive hun. Definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## atx614

@realbeauty86 i was SO sleepy early early with my son. Like weeks 3-6 I just couldn’t keep my eyes opened. Sounds like a good sign. 

@salamander91 yay for a positive OPK. Baby dust to you!! BD time!!!

@PinkCupcakes I am so sorry it is still negative. I know earlier you had mentioned iui, so there is still a plan! You got this!


----------



## Holly ttc

PinkCupcakes said:


> BFN again today... only did IC. Sigh I’ll never be a mom... 12DPO 13DPT today

It took me six medicated cycles and five rounds of ivf (we skipped iui because my husband had issues as well) to get my son. I know it feels like it will never happen, especially when you have to go through medical intervention but it will happen for you! Being on the progesterone with it gives you all the dang symptoms too so there's that extra bit of fun thrown in. I'm always here to talk if you need to vent it out.


----------



## Deethehippy

salamander91 said:


> I can't believe I'm posting this but I got a positive OPK today \\:D/
> 
> For those who don't know me I had a mmc last year. My cycles have been crazy since and I haven't had a positive OPK since May.
> 
> This has been such a weird cycle. My AF was literally 3.5 weeks long and ended yesterday. I took a hpt today just incase it was a miscarriage and it was neg so I took an opk on a whim and it was positive :o I have no hope that I'll actually ovulate/conceive but put me down for the 22nd anyway please!

Yay! Good luck that you caught that egg!


----------



## happycupcake

JessaBear36 said:


> @happycupcake sorry it didn't work out. :hugs2:
> 
> My hpts will be here in the morning tomorrow. So tempted to take one but I know its to early. Been keeping busy around the farm so that helps tww go faster. Most of the time anyways. :mamafy::dog::cat:
> :laundry::dishes:
> 
> Not much to report just feeling a little bloated

What didn’t work out?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Holly ttc said:


> It took me six medicated cycles and five rounds of ivf (we skipped iui because my husband had issues as well) to get my son. I know it feels like it will never happen, especially when you have to go through medical intervention but it will happen for you! Being on the progesterone with it gives you all the dang symptoms too so there's that extra bit of fun thrown in. I'm always here to talk if you need to vent it out.

Thank you, yea next step is Oh to get his little guys checked in a sperm analysis. Ugh, then depending on how that goes it’s IUI, I just don’t know what my insurance will cover. :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

JessaBear36 said:


> The trigger shots.

That was me not her! Lol


----------



## Teafor2

@salamander91 Good luck!! 

I just had an appointment with my gynaecologist today after my chemical and she said everything on my ultrasound looked good and she could see a follicle that should be ready in a few days on my right ovary. She is sending me to get bloods done for hcg tomorrow just to stay on the safe side and rule out an ectopic. Assuming all is good we are cleared to keep trying this month. 

If I don’t get pregnant this month she has ordered me some other hormone testing to be done at the start of next cycle. And if I’m not pregnant in 3-4 month we will talk about IUI, but she’s not in a rush since I’m only 31. She said we can even wait until August if we’d like. That was refreshing to hear after the specialist told me I wasn’t getting any younger and should do IVF in three months time. 

I’m so happy that I finally have a gynaecologist I like. This is the first one I really felt was on top of everything, listened to all my concerns, and really makes sure I understand what is happening.


----------



## babybears25

So pleased you’ve got a good gynaecologist now...she sounds very understanding x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I agree, and it's not just the same brand that is dodgy. I ve used the purple top one step cheapie with all my pregnancies and never had an evap. This time round there is regularly an indent line and some have been very convincing and got my hopes up. I ve decided I'm not testing early this cycle for that reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for that positive hun. Definitely a step in the right direction.

Yeah I agree, I actually really like POAS but I won’t be testing early for this reason now. Such unreliable tests.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> @salamander91 Good luck!!
> 
> I just had an appointment with my gynaecologist today after my chemical and she said everything on my ultrasound looked good and she could see a follicle that should be ready in a few days on my right ovary. She is sending me to get bloods done for hcg tomorrow just to stay on the safe side and rule out an ectopic. Assuming all is good we are cleared to keep trying this month.
> 
> If I don’t get pregnant this month she has ordered me some other hormone testing to be done at the start of next cycle. And if I’m not pregnant in 3-4 month we will talk about IUI, but she’s not in a rush since I’m only 31. She said we can even wait until August if we’d like. That was refreshing to hear after the specialist told me I wasn’t getting any younger and should do IVF in three months time.
> 
> I’m so happy that I finally have a gynaecologist I like. This is the first one I really felt was on top of everything, listened to all my concerns, and really makes sure I understand what is happening.

That sounds like a great appointment! Supportive and helpful!! GL with that folly!!


----------



## realbeauty86

Sooo I was thirsty because I got my cheapies in the mail today. I’m super tired and cramping so idk. Maybe it’s just too early. I’ll try again on the 16th if af doesn’t show. Womp


----------



## Rach87

@realbeauty86 haha its so hard not to just “test it out” when you get a new batch! Hope your next test is a bfp


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

I always test a new batch i admit im a poas addict though. But i haven't had months upon months of negatives/faint lines of hope either. 

4dpo today and the urge to poas is huge! Glad we go away tomorrow so will not take any tests. Return 11dpo in the arvo i believe so will try do a hold then! :)


----------



## realbeauty86

Rach87 said:


> @realbeauty86 haha its so hard not to just “test it out” when you get a new batch! Hope your next test is a bfp

Lol I definitely couldn’t help myself lol but I know better now lol either af coming which is fine I guess and she’ll probably kick ass... but I’m still having fatigue so I’m not out yet. I’ll just have more sex lmao


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Did another FRER and it’s still a BFN, I also did a Walmart test and it has a line so I’m confused. I’m also crabby as all hell and mild cramps


----------



## J_and_D

AF is suppose to show in 48 hrs. I'm REALLY hoping the vitamins I've been taking lengthens my LP. I was suppose to test this morning, but have been so busy (combined with not sleeping) I completely forgot. Not sure if I will test tomorrow or just wait to see if AF shows. Took 2 yrs for our son so I'm trying to not focus TOO hard on the tww.


----------



## Bevziibubble

J_and_D said:


> AF is suppose to show in 48 hrs. I'm REALLY hoping the vitamins I've been taking lengthens my LP. I was suppose to test this morning, but have been so busy (combined with not sleeping) I completely forgot. Not sure if I will test tomorrow or just wait to see if AF shows. Took 2 yrs for our son so I'm trying to not focus TOO hard on the tww.

 Fingers crossed for testing ❤️


----------



## J_and_D

@Bevziibubble thx ❤


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> Did another FRER and it’s still a BFN, I also did a Walmart test and it has a line so I’m confused. I’m also crabby as all hell and mild cramps
> 
> View attachment 1093205

That’s so strange. I can see the line on the Walmart test clearly. Are you scheduled to have a beta test at any point?


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - have you got another pink dye besides FRER you could try? Definitely see it on the blue dye one.

Teafor2 - glad you have a consultant that is on the ball with your care. Sounds like a good plan to give natural a bit more time.

Good luck to everyone waiting to POAS. I love testing..I can only buy enough tests for each cycle because if they are in the house I have to use them!

Im only on CD8 but getting some strong ovary tweaks on my right side (it’s always/often my right side I feel) Hope it means that an egg is developing and not that there is something wrong. Don’t usually O until CD16-18.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Honestly, after being on the testing threads for a few months I've gotta believe that most of these tests are faulty. Honestly all the faint lines on frers and cheapies are just too much... like I will not be believing anything until it's a nice bright clear line. They shouldn't be selling these things to give any sort of 2nd line like they are! Is that frustrating for anyone else? I'm at the point I don't even want to order cheapies for this month because I know they'll show some faint line even if I'm not pregnant.

That’s why I am not getting IC this month, last month I had so many lines (my doctors said it could have been a CP which would explain my bad AF but to be honest I’d rather not know) even the month before I had faint lines..... for me the chance of getting pregnant Is low so I don’t want to go thought days of testing on strips that to be honest give me no peace of mind. Back in September I got my positive on my day of AF and I had zero stress for two weeks because we had gave up, it was a clear positive Test. So I know I am much more aware that every month could be a maybe but I really want to forget the stress and just be disappointed if AF comes or be excited on the day of Af if she isn’t . #nomoreic lol


----------



## Lozb

Hate PMS, cramps, sensitive nipples, heartburn which causes nausea. They always make me think maybe I am but then I remember it just seems like my normal. I dnt remember feeling like this before having my son. 3/4 dpo, hurry up test day. I put 22nd as test day so I will be late for af by then. Knowing me will test early tho. Plenty of cheapies in and two frer in waiting.


----------



## Zoboe95

I've been silently lurking the whole month (not creepy just shy ) but I had to post this! 11dpo today, cautiously excited!


----------



## Zoboe95

Also FX for all those still to test, and I'm so sorry to all those struggling xx


----------



## Teafor2

Zoboe95 said:


> I've been silently lurking the whole month (not creepy just shy ) but I had to post this! 11dpo today, cautiously excited!
> 
> View attachment 1093209

Congratulations! I think the looks like a great line for 11 dpo :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations @Zoboe95 beautiful line!!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Mail should be here in a hour with my tests!:mail::wohoo:

Was bloated all night and stomach upset a little bit this morning. I'm sure I'll test just to see. Cant help myself. :haha: tests I bought I've never used before so we shall see.

Sorry ladies who got bfns:hugs:
Congrats to the ones who got a bfp. 
Good luck to us ladies testing soon FX
<3


----------



## wannanewbaby

Well another bfn this morning I would say believe im 11 dpo im done testing now unless af doesn't show on Friday. One test was done at 7 am but with urine from 4 am and other was fresh urine at 8 am so 4 hour hold no fluid. Im having the hardest time accepting this lol I've had no pre af spotting like I usually do and my breast tenderness its MUCH worse when I first wake up. My body feels so pregnant but its a no according to the test. 


Top test is the 4 am urine 
Bottom is the 8 am urine


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck @JessaBear36 How many DPo are you? Sound like great signs!


----------



## JessaBear36

sallyhansen76 said:


> Good luck @JessaBear36 How many DPo are you? Sound like great signs!

Not sure not tracking anymore. Decided after my loss last month. I won't be using opks, temping, tracking everything...Was hoping less stress would help. Thought I might have ovulated early so not really sure right now. Just going with the flow.


----------



## JessaBear36

@wannanewbaby sorry you got another bfn. Still time till the witch shows or not GL


----------



## salamander91

Congratulations Zoboe95 \\:D/

Sorry to those with bfns and good luck to anyone testing today :dust:


----------



## J_and_D

Well....I remembered to test this morning... bfn AF due tomorrow and I'm starting to feel the cramps coming on


----------



## Rach87

@Zoboe95 that line looks great! Are you testing again tomorrow??

sorry @wannanewbaby and @J_and_D hope af stays away


----------



## Teafor2

I gave blood for my beta hcg this morning. The results should be back 2-3 hours later. I have been calling all afternoon and no answer!


----------



## Zoboe95

Rach87 said:


> @Zoboe95 that line looks great! Are you testing again tomorrow??
> 
> Hopefully will test tomorrow, but up for work about 5.45am so depends how awake I am


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your results :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Great line..good luck with the next tests!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

I've been TTC for a loooooong time. You'd think by now I'd know not to go back to a test after the time limit. Even more so if it's a blue dye. But here I am! 13dpo and certain I have a line on a Tesco test, but it's hours after I took it.

I had a little spotting over the last couple of days but it's more or less gone now. I might also be kidding myself that my chart looks great. Temp is high but I've treated myself to a new memory foam mattress topper this month so I wondering if that's affecting my body heat. Ah well, I'll find out sooner rather than later won't I?


----------



## JessaBear36

Teafor2 said:


> I gave blood for my beta hcg this morning. The results should be back 2-3 hours later. I have been calling all afternoon and no answer!

Good luck hun!


----------



## MrsKatie

@JessaBear36 did your tests come??

congratulations to all the bfps!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

13DPO 14DPT today and pink dyes are still negative but a line is on the blue one... I think they must be faulty and I think I’ll be stopping my progesterone today so I can get AF :( also I’m extremely dizzy today like holy cow dizzy


----------



## Reiko_ctu

:(Oh I’m so sorry for all the BFNs we have here ladies. Hope it’s just all too early for you to see lines. January is not done yet though so we can get some good numbers for a October due date club yet!

I’m CD 11 over here and getting lots of ewcm yesterday and today, FF has me Oing on CD13 but the last few months have been CD14 so not sure why. Anyways we should get a BD in tonight and CD14 so hopefully it’s CD14 and not 13! Although O+1 is still a chance at catching isn’t it? Still taking my vitex and doing a healthy diet... well I’m trying. Cheating a bit because work is stressful and I’m a stress eater :?:?:? Down 3 lbs and aiming for another 7! I need to start exercising too. I like to do YouTube fitness videos at home.


----------



## Becca_89

PinkCupcakes said:


> 13DPO 14DPT today and pink dyes are still negative but a line is on the blue one... I think they must be faulty and I think I’ll be stopping my progesterone today so I can get AF :( also I’m extremely dizzy today like holy cow dizzy
> 
> View attachment 1093223

Your blue lines are very clear!
I would try a different brand of pink dye!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

PinkCupcakes said:


> 13DPO 14DPT today and pink dyes are still negative but a line is on the blue one... I think they must be faulty and I think I’ll be stopping my progesterone today so I can get AF :( also I’m extremely dizzy today like holy cow dizzy
> 
> View attachment 1093223

I think maybe all your symptoms are from
The progesterone? They sound like high progesterone symptoms. I’m so sorry your trigger didn’t work this cycle. Maybe one iui is just all you need and your next try will be the one!! FXd for you xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Becca_89 said:


> Your blue lines are very clear!
> I would try a different brand of pink dye!

I tried three types of pink dyes so I think the blue ones are just bad tests


----------



## Lottielouf

My spotting picked up a bit today... not pink like usual but brownish pink and watery so I’m expecting AF by tomorrow I reckon... 

Best of luck to the rest of you ladies though and I’ll catch up on the next thread :flower::dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lottielouf said:


> My spotting picked up a bit today... not pink like usual but brownish pink and watery so I’m expecting AF by tomorrow I reckon...
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you ladies though and I’ll catch up on the next thread :flower::dust:

GL for February! FXd it’s your month xx


----------



## Schweppes

Sorry I’ve been off! I’m due period Thursday and my tests are getting less positive so I think I’ve had a chemical! Lines have faded and I did a blue dye with nothing. 
I am sorry for everyone who has had AF or BFN! But congrats to everyone with a positive! 
I’m still gonna lurk but start trying again in oct :) 
Hope you’re all ok! Xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lottielouf said:


> My spotting picked up a bit today... not pink like usual but brownish pink and watery so I’m expecting AF by tomorrow I reckon...
> 
> Best of luck to the rest of you ladies though and I’ll catch up on the next thread :flower::dust:

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Schweppes said:


> Sorry I’ve been off! I’m due period Thursday and my tests are getting less positive so I think I’ve had a chemical! Lines have faded and I did a blue dye with nothing.
> I am sorry for everyone who has had AF or BFN! But congrats to everyone with a positive!
> I’m still gonna lurk but start trying again in oct :)
> Hope you’re all ok! Xxxx

I'm so sorry about the chemical :hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Sorry Schweppes :(. That sucks.


----------



## Schweppes

Bevziibubble said:


> I'm so sorry about the chemical :hugs:

It’s ok! I’m thinking this or I just had faulty tests. I got my friend to pee on one and make sure that she didn’t get line and she didn’t! They’ve defo faded to nothing maybe a shadow and I’m 14 dpo. So defo out but it is what is I suppose. :-(


----------



## Lottielouf

Schweppes said:


> Sorry I’ve been off! I’m due period Thursday and my tests are getting less positive so I think I’ve had a chemical! Lines have faded and I did a blue dye with nothing.
> I am sorry for everyone who has had AF or BFN! But congrats to everyone with a positive!
> I’m still gonna lurk but start trying again in oct :)
> Hope you’re all ok! Xxxx

 Sending :hugs: I was really hoping your lines would progress! Good look for when you try again xx


----------



## Schweppes

Lottielouf said:


> Sending :hugs: I was really hoping your lines would progress! Good look for when you try again xx

Thank you! I hope 2021 is our year and we get that bfp! Gotta stay positive haven’t we x x x x:p


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Schweppes said:


> Thank you! I hope 2021 is our year and we get that bfp! Gotta stay positive haven’t we x x x x:p

2021 owes all of us some GL I think!!


----------



## salamander91

Schweppes said:


> Sorry I’ve been off! I’m due period Thursday and my tests are getting less positive so I think I’ve had a chemical! Lines have faded and I did a blue dye with nothing.
> I am sorry for everyone who has had AF or BFN! But congrats to everyone with a positive!
> I’m still gonna lurk but start trying again in oct :)
> Hope you’re all ok! Xxxx

 :hugs:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Schweppes , going through the same thing over here. Hoping you get your bfp when you try again, and keep lurking! 

cd3. :coffee: My pregmates should arrive tomorrow. Probably going to start testing cd7 in case I ov early.


----------



## Schweppes

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @Schweppes , going through the same thing over here. Hoping you get your bfp when you try again, and keep lurking!
> 
> cd3. :coffee: My pregmates should arrive tomorrow. Probably going to start testing cd7 in case I ov early.

I am so so so sorry! :sad1: Honestly I would defo test early for ovulation what do you have to lose? I think some months I ovulate at cd 10. It’s the one thing I’ll continue to check even when not actively trying! Good luck x x x x


----------



## Beccaboo828

Hi ladies, I would like to join you please. I had my little boy in July. Finally dtd new years eve haha 
Af is due on the 17th but I got this today. Im currently 9dpo xx


----------



## Schweppes

Beccaboo828 said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join you please. I had my little boy in July. Finally dtd new years eve haha
> Af is due on the 17th but I got this today. Im currently 9dpo xx
> 
> View attachment 1093232

Congrats !!! Xx


----------



## Rach87

@Schweppes thanks, yea I had a cp then was pregnant with my son less than 3 weeks later so figuring the same might happen again and Ov early. Hope we both get our bfps next month! 

@Beccaboo828 looks great! Look forward to your next test


----------



## Beccaboo828

Schweppes said:


> Congrats !!! Xx




Rach87 said:


> @Schweppes thanks, yea I had a cp then was pregnant with my son less than 3 weeks later so figuring the same might happen again and Ov early. Hope we both get our bfps next month!
> 
> @Beccaboo828 looks great! Look forward to your next test

Thank you ladies. I've had 6 losses so I'm very cautious about believing it just yet.
I hope you both have your bfp soon too xx


----------



## PinkCupcakes

I hate blue dyes.... look how obvious the line is now that it’s been a while.


----------



## Schweppes

Rach87 said:


> @Schweppes thanks, yea I had a cp then was pregnant with my son less than 3 weeks later so figuring the same might happen again and Ov early. Hope we both get our bfps next month!
> 
> @Beccaboo828 looks great! Look forward to your next test

Literally have everything crossed this next cycle is the one for you!!! I have good vibes :) xxx


----------



## Schweppes

PinkCupcakes said:


> I hate blue dyes.... look how obvious the line is now that it’s been a while.
> 
> View attachment 1093233
> View attachment 1093234

I can see on the blue dye!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Schweppes said:


> I can see on the blue dye!

Yea but wouldn’t pink ones show by now?


----------



## Schweppes

PinkCupcakes said:


> Yea but wouldn’t pink ones show by now?

I’m not sure I’m sorry, the whole thing confused me! Hopefully they’re jusy taking a little longer x x x


----------



## JessaBear36

MrsKatie said:


> @JessaBear36 did your tests come??
> 
> congratulations to all the bfps!

Thought they'd come with the mail its self but didn't. Says will be delivered by 9pm. So not sure if I'll get them till tomorrow now. Its heading towards 4pm and no tests yet. Been waiting patiently all day lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@JessaBear36 Your HCG levels will just be higher when they do get there. ;)
@Beccaboo828 That looks like a beautiful line for 9 dpo!!
@PinkCupcakes Those blue dye tests are hopeful. I hope it isnt an evap. You're not out until AF shows. Fingers crosse for you!


4DPO Here. (who else is around same DPO?). Good god POAS crazy over here. I tested the dipping pregnancy test after an OPK. 

You know...all in the name of science right? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Beccaboo828

sallyhansen76 said:


> @JessaBear36 Your HCG levels will just be higher when they do get there. ;)
> @Beccaboo828 That looks like a beautiful line for 9 dpo!!
> @PinkCupcakes Those blue dye tests are hopeful. I hope it isnt an evap. You're not out until AF shows. Fingers crosse for you!
> 
> 
> 4DPO Here. (who else is around same DPO?). Good god POAS crazy over here. I tested the dipping pregnancy test after an OPK.
> 
> You know...all in the name of science right? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Thank you xx


----------



## Rach87

@sallyhansen76 3dpo here. In the name of SCIENCE!!! :rofl:


----------



## PinkCupcakes

sallyhansen76 said:


> @JessaBear36 Your HCG levels will just be higher when they do get there. ;)
> @Beccaboo828 That looks like a beautiful line for 9 dpo!!
> @PinkCupcakes Those blue dye tests are hopeful. I hope it isnt an evap. You're not out until AF shows. Fingers crosse for you!
> 
> 
> 4DPO Here. (who else is around same DPO?). Good god POAS crazy over here. I tested the dipping pregnancy test after an OPK.
> 
> You know...all in the name of science right? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

But AF won’t show up until I stop my progesterone and I was told to stop it if I don’t get a BFP by 14DPO :(


----------



## PinkCupcakes

](*,)Ugh now I have a cold sore and I’m extremely agitated for no reason and ugh


----------



## wannanewbaby

PinkCupcakes said:


> ](*,)Ugh now I have a cold sore and I’m extremely agitated for no reason and ugh

Can you request a beta?? Tell them you have mixed results and are unsure.


----------



## PinkCupcakes

wannanewbaby said:


> Can you request a beta?? Tell them you have mixed results and are unsure.

I’ve tried that before and they tell me they need a positive test before they will do that. :( (on their tests)


----------



## Green_Mummy

11/12dpo (I just go by ewcm/pain) and tested bfn with frer this afternoon :( feel gutted tbf, but baring in mind that it's "early" and I didn't get bfp with my 3yo till 17dpo (and the 5 that I took over the next couple of weeks were always weaker than the control lines!). I have a history of chemicals and cysts. We DTD 4 times in my fertile week, af would be Friday or Saturday. Argh! 
Congratulations to all bfps so far <3


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> But AF won’t show up until I stop my progesterone and I was told to stop it if I don’t get a BFP by 14DPO :(

How long does it usually take for af to show when you stop the progesterone?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Teafor2 said:


> How long does it usually take for af to show when you stop the progesterone?

Several days :(


----------



## Lozb

sallyhansen76 said:


> @JessaBear36 Your HCG levels will just be higher when they do get there. ;)
> @Beccaboo828 That looks like a beautiful line for 9 dpo!!
> @PinkCupcakes Those blue dye tests are hopeful. I hope it isnt an evap. You're not out until AF shows. Fingers crosse for you!
> 
> 
> 4DPO Here. (who else is around same DPO?). Good god POAS crazy over here. I tested the dipping pregnancy test after an OPK.
> 
> You know...all in the name of science right? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

hi I am 3/4 dpo, both apps say different


----------



## J_and_D

A friend of mine, our lives kind of mirror each other. From us meeting our husband's, to us each have difficulty conceiving, to her being pregnant, to me following with my son (she had a boy too). She's scheduled for a c-section next week and I'm kinda bummed. I really was hoping for a positive so I could say "we were pregnant together" lol. I know it's cheesy but it makes me sad that I'm going to miss the chance


----------



## KatVM

Hubby decided he wanted to stop trying to conceive after this month (month 7) I should be testing this weekend. We are going to go back to not trying and not protecting going forward. Feeling a little heart broken right now.


----------



## J_and_D

KatVM said:


> Hubby decided he wanted to stop trying to conceive after this month (month 7) I should be testing this weekend. We are going to go back to not trying and not protecting going forward. Feeling a little heart broken right now.

I'm sorry he feels that way... is it causing too much stress?


----------



## Bevziibubble

KatVM said:


> Hubby decided he wanted to stop trying to conceive after this month (month 7) I should be testing this weekend. We are going to go back to not trying and not protecting going forward. Feeling a little heart broken right now.

 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

J_and_D said:


> A friend of mine, our lives kind of mirror each other. From us meeting our husband's, to us each have difficulty conceiving, to her being pregnant, to me following with my son (she had a boy too). She's scheduled for a c-section next week and I'm kinda bummed. I really was hoping for a positive so I could say "we were pregnant together" lol. I know it's cheesy but it makes me sad that I'm going to miss the chance

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

PinkCupcakes said:


> Several days :(

Ah what a bummer. Sorry you have to wait in this limbo for so long


----------



## Deethehippy

Pinkcupcakes - so sorry about the BFN’s on the pink dyes and those stupid blue dye lines.

Reiko - I’m also dieting but nothings coming off yet despite me trying. Just about to weigh myself again so hope I’ve lost. Good luck catching the egg.

Teafor2 - good luck with results.

Schweppes - I’m so sorry, thank you for hanging around.


----------



## Lozb

KatVM said:


> Hubby decided he wanted to stop trying to conceive after this month (month 7) I should be testing this weekend. We are going to go back to not trying and not protecting going forward. Feeling a little heart broken right now.

dnt be. I bet u cud guess when u O or look at the days on arrange that u O and jst jump him when u think. He may not want the pressure anymore. Me and DH tried a year for my son and this time round he wanted to NTNP as said it was jst too much pressure before. He has said I could pee on ovulation sticks but didn’t want to know what they were and now I have used them all after 4 months. Cycles back to normal and I know I O between cd 15-19 so will jst make sure I bd enough between then. 
We convinced my son the one month we didn’t try anything test wise as I was having a HSG test and u Cnt be pregnant for it. We dtd three times after it and that was it, I fell pregnant.


----------



## Teafor2

@KatVM I do the same as @Lozb. Dh doesn’t want to know about timing or ovulation tests. I just make sure I get him in bed at the right time and he’s happy to comply :haha:

My HCG came back negative, which is good because it means just a chemical, no ectopic. I have a friend that recently lost a tube to an ectopic so I’m happy to have the peace of mind. 

We are good to continue trying. I have an appointment for April to discuss IUI if I’m not pregnant by then. Hopefully I won’t need it!


----------



## Zoboe95

11dpo Vs 12dpo, what do we think?


----------



## Lozb

Zoboe95 said:


> 11dpo Vs 12dpo, what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 1093238

It’s darker. Normally takes 48 hours for hcg to rise enough to see. I bet if u test tomorrow will be even darker


----------



## Bevziibubble

Definitely darker


----------



## JessaBear36

Well my tests didn't come last night. Should be here today but says due to covid shipping might be delayed. Period due in a week so if tests come I'll take 1. 
Having some cramps going on and boobs are itchy. Had pinching and pokes going on before bed last night FX.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope your tests arrive soon Jessa :)


----------



## JessaBear36

Bevziibubble said:


> Hope your tests arrive soon Jessa :)

Thanks mail just came and no test :sad2:lol..
They updated shipping to Thursday or Friday uggh. All good tho I just have to wait a few more days.:juggle:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Lozb when you plan on testing?

@JessaBear36 Boo to delivery delays. I was looking forward to see your test!


----------



## Bevziibubble

JessaBear36 said:


> Thanks mail just came and no test :sad2:lol..
> They updated shipping to Thursday or Friday uggh. All good tho I just have to wait a few more days.:juggle:

 How frustrating!


----------



## JessaBear36

Period due in 7-8 days and I just started spotting a bit. Praying it's not wicked early AF!!
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;](*,)](*,)


----------



## Rach87

@Zoboe95 looks a little darker. Are you testing tomorrow? Also I dont have you on the front page, sorry if I missed adding you! Let me know if you’d like to be added and when you want me to put a :bfp: next to your name :)


----------



## Rach87

@JessaBear36 that seems super early to start spotting, does that usually happen? Ive never ever experienced ib but apparently a lot of women do, could it be that?


----------



## Lozb

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Lozb when you plan on testing?
> 
> @JessaBear36 Boo to delivery delays. I was looking forward to see your test!

well I was gonna start the 17th (I put 22nd on front of this thread as I wud be late by then) but honestly I have been peeing on strips to make myself feel better. My boobs aren’t as sore as normal pms, getting random shooting pains that’s it but the cramps feel some what worse, no gassy burps like I normally get either. Cramps feel like AF is coming jst hope she doesn’t show early, going into lower back like pressure with random pulling type pains. Just trying so hard not to think about it. I am on night shift for three nights now but then home schooling my son next week (I am off work) so hopefully that will keep my mind off it all.


----------



## JessaBear36

Rach87 said:


> @JessaBear36 that seems super early to start spotting, does that usually happen? Ive never ever experienced ib but apparently a lot of women do, could it be that?

No I never spot anytime before AF. Not sure whats going on.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beccaboo828 said:


> Hi ladies, I would like to join you please. I had my little boy in July. Finally dtd new years eve haha
> Af is due on the 17th but I got this today. Im currently 9dpo xx
> 
> View attachment 1093232


Oh wow hon congrats. Still trying here after 4 losses. Its so hard.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay for positive opk @salamander91


----------



## Suggerhoney

6dpo today and nothing much to report.
Been getting on off twinges just above pubic bone on right. 
Had sore boobs from 1 to 4dpo but they are not so sore now so I know that was just down to the progesterone from ovulation. 


Still don't have my bloodtest results. Its been over 2 weeks now but our hospital is under loads of strain because of covid. 
Our town is the worst hit in the whole south west of England.

Really not feeling it this cycle. 
Not really eager to test just have a feeling it will be BFN. 

Can't believe it will be 1 year of trying come Feb 27th:-(


----------



## Rach87

@Beccaboo828 did you test again? Let me know if you’d like to be added to the front page.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @KatVM some guys just feel too much pressure to “perform” and like @Lozb said, you can still go at it around O time. Does he not want you to track O or he just doesnt want to know about it?


----------



## PinkCupcakes

14DPO 15DPT, BFN on FRER and FRER digital, stopping progesterone today so AF will come, counting myself out this month yet again... ugh

has anyone ever had multiple cold sores at once?! I have three and I feel so ugly and I’ve never had more than one before so I’m so confused.


----------



## wannanewbaby

What I'm assuming is 12 dpo today boobs still mega sore ESPECIALLY when I first wake up still no af spotting and I have spotted before af for the last year!! Didnt test today based on my bfn from 10 and 11 dpo. Af is suppose to arrive Friday and I will test sat morning if it doesn't show. I never really mess with cervical position or anything but checked it out today and not sure if it was high or low but it was def soft its always slightly open due to having 3 kids. And I have a good bit of creamy cm. Such a weird month for sure!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@PinkCupcakes :hugs:sorry hun for the BFN. 

@JessaBear36 I would definately think your spotting could be IB. Seems to be the right timing! I ve got everything crossed for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

wannanewbaby said:


> What I'm assuming is 12 dpo today boobs still mega sore ESPECIALLY when I first wake up still no af spotting and I have spotted before af for the last year!! Didnt test today based on my bfn from 10 and 11 dpo. Af is suppose to arrive Friday and I will test sat morning if it doesn't show. I never really mess with cervical position or anything but checked it out today and not sure if it was high or low but it was def soft its always slightly open due to having 3 kids. And I have a good bit of creamy cm. Such a weird month for sure!!


Wow that sounds like great signs, hoping for a great BFP line on Saturday!


----------



## wannanewbaby

sallyhansen76 said:


> Wow that sounds like great signs, hoping for a great BFP line on Saturday!

Its all the stuff I had before I got my bfp last month (chemical) so I was shocked by my bfn on 10 and 11 dpo I was so sure I was pregnant. But I just decided to stop testing the bfn are such a mood killer. Just gonna wait it out now


----------



## Tasha36089

@PinkCupcakes sorry for the BFN’s. Sending hugs. 

@JessaBear36 timing seems right on for IB. Fingers crossed. 

Today was supposed be O day according to the apps. I’m not temping or doing OPK’s. Had lots of ewcm on Sunday and Monday and sharp pains around 4am Monday morning so guessing I ovulated a little earlier. We bd’d on Monday night and Friday night. Not as much as I’d like as I’ve been on nights. Hoping it’s enough.


----------



## MadamRose

Wow you ladies are moving fast.

Sorry to those who have got BFN or AF has show.

Lots of baby dust for those waiting to take tests and close to ovulating :dust::dust:


----------



## Teafor2

Zoboe95 said:


> 11dpo Vs 12dpo, what do we think?
> 
> View attachment 1093238

Looks darker to me!


----------



## JessaBear36

@sallyhansen76 and @Tasha36089

I hope its IB ..not getting my hopes up tho. 

I had IB with my son, it was red and lasted 3 days, thought it was my AF. with him didn't realize I was pregnant till I skipped next cycle and tested got a very faint positive. Went to doctors because i had the flu. They did blood work and US found out at ultrasound I was 9 weeks pregnant. He was a surprise thats for sure. That was 13yrs ago lol.
:dust::dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Suggerhoney

OK so my right breast tenderness is back and been having them on off right overy stitch like pains all afternoon and evening.

Really hope its something good.

Can test in 4 days 10dpo but so nervous.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed it's a sign!


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Period due in 7-8 days and I just started spotting a bit. Praying it's not wicked early AF!!
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;](*,)](*,)


Jessa I hope that IB. 

I've never ever had it with any of my pregnancies but I know alot alot of womon do. 
How many dpo are u hon. 

I'm 6dpo if I did ovulate on cd10 and been getting pokes and like stitch like pains all after-noon and evening today and my breast tenderness is back but only the right. 

They were sore from 1 to 4dpo then stopped yesterday but now back again. 
Really hope its a good sign. 

Good luck hon. 
I will probably test around 10dpo. 
Really want to get a blazing BFP. 

Fixed for u hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

How are u doing @Rach87 did u have that margarita? 
Hope ure ok. 


Good luck ladies to all those waiting to test like me and those that are just ovulating here's loads and loads of baby dust:dust:

And to all those that :witch: got sending u big big hugs.


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Jessa I hope that IB.
> 
> I've never ever had it with any of my pregnancies but I know alot alot of womon do.
> How many dpo are u hon.
> 
> I'm 6dpo if I did ovulate on cd10 and been getting pokes and like stitch like pains all after-noon and evening today and my breast tenderness is back but only the right.
> 
> They were sore from 1 to 4dpo then stopped yesterday but now back again.
> Really hope its a good sign.
> 
> Good luck hon.
> I will probably test around 10dpo.
> Really want to get a blazing BFP.
> 
> Fixed for u hon

Not tracking anymore so not sure how many dpo I am. Just know af due in a week.
Good luck i hope its your month
:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Not tracking anymore so not sure how many dpo I am. Just know af due in a week.
> Good luck i hope its your month
> :dust:


I don't blame ya hon. 
I'm not temping this cycle, I did when I got my positive opk because it was 4 to 5 days earlier than normol. But since 3dpo I've not done any temps at all. 

My AF is due on 24th I think so still a while away yet 
I'm only 6dpo so to early for testing will prob test at 10dpo but feel so nervous. 

Still getting them stitch like pain right above pubic bone on the right. 
Hope its something good. 
Fixed we both get our sticky BFPs hon. 

:dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Green_Mummy said:


> 11/12dpo (I just go by ewcm/pain) and tested bfn with frer this afternoon :( feel gutted tbf, but baring in mind that it's "early" and I didn't get bfp with my 3yo till 17dpo (and the 5 that I took over the next couple of weeks were always weaker than the control lines!). I have a history of chemicals and cysts. We DTD 4 times in my fertile week, af would be Friday or Saturday. Argh!
> Congratulations to all bfps so far <3

Such good BD timing! Hope you get a second line soon xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

All the dpo ladies have such good signs this month!! Think we have some BFPs coming in the next few days. Just had some ovulation pains which is strange because I’m not due for 2 days to O, but maybe the vitex is causing early O. So only one BD in the fertile window :/. However the temps will show when I actually do O. 

I’m wondering if all my ewcm last month was due to being post-CP... you know how they say you’re extra fertile after a loss? I had 5 days of mega ewcm that I thought was vitex but I’m not seeing it as much this month. Just 1 strong day and one slight day so far. Today I’ve got DHs stuff mostly lol XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I am so annoyed by the high temps on my chart from the sleepless nights/timing lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am so annoyed by the high temps on my chart from the sleepless nights/timing lol.
> 
> View attachment 1093243

I hate my messy charts some months too lol I hope that you O soon.


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney thanks for thinking of me. Didnt end up going to my friends, we were both at the grocery at 5 pm and figured by the time we had dinner ready and got together it’d be late so resched for this weekend. Doing good, opks/hpts were delivered today so excited for that. 

@JessaBear36 was it the same flow as your normal period? Its so weird I was expecting to be bent over in pain like last month and my other emc’s but the pain wasnt horrible and its been lighter than normal. Usually my af is 7 days with day 1&2 heavy, 3-5 med and 6/7 light. Im day 4 and basically done, no heavy days just med for half a day and the rest light. Anyone else have a cp and a light period?


----------



## JessaBear36

Rach87 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks for thinking of me. Didnt end up going to my friends, we were both at the grocery at 5 pm and figured by the time we had dinner ready and got together it’d be late so resched for this weekend. Doing good, opks/hpts were delivered today so excited for that.
> 
> @JessaBear36 was it the same flow as your normal period? Its so weird I was expecting to be bent over in pain like last month and my other emc’s but the pain wasnt horrible and its been lighter than normal. Usually my af is 7 days with day 1&2 heavy, 3-5 med and 6/7 light. Im day 4 and basically done, no heavy days just med for half a day and the rest light. Anyone else have a cp and a light period?

Lets see With my CP last month it was very heavy till my last day . Bled for 7 days was longer than my normal period. With some of my other losses not much bleeding at all. I remember I had one that I only bled heavy for 3 days and that's all ended quickly but it was before i was even 4 weeks along. So strange.


----------



## Zoboe95

Rach87 said:


> @Zoboe95 looks a little darker. Are you testing tomorrow? Also I dont have you on the front page, sorry if I missed adding you! Let me know if you’d like to be added and when you want me to put a :bfp: next to your name :)


I keep telling myself I won't test again until Friday...in reality, I'll probably test again tomorrow got such a bloaty belly today, I feel like it's really obvious, I'm sure it's not really, always looks worse from above! 

Also last time I was pregnant I had to go totally dairy free, every time I ate dairy I lost my voice (weird I know!) ...crossing all fingers and toes that that won't happen this time, otherwise I have no idea how I will hide it until 12 weeks! We have our lunches provided at work and I always have them, so people will obviously notice if I start taking a packed lunch! 

I never posted until testing, I was quietly lurking but I will let you know when it gets more confident!


----------



## JessaBear36

Well nothing really getting on the pad I put on. I've had it on all day .There is a little bit when I wipe just brown ...no pink or red nothing in toilet. :shrug::shrug:
Did have a few hardly noticeable aches /pokes right after it started but none since. Just finished dinner and my stomach is upset, I have a headache and feel exhausted. Going to lay in bed watch a movie. 

Guess I have to wait and see what it looks like tomorrow. Tests should be here by then too. I hope.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Suggerhoney thanks for thinking of me. Didnt end up going to my friends, we were both at the grocery at 5 pm and figured by the time we had dinner ready and got together it’d be late so resched for this weekend. Doing good, opks/hpts were delivered today so excited for that.
> 
> @JessaBear36 was it the same flow as your normal period? Its so weird I was expecting to be bent over in pain like last month and my other emc’s but the pain wasnt horrible and its been lighter than normal. Usually my af is 7 days with day 1&2 heavy, 3-5 med and 6/7 light. Im day 4 and basically done, no heavy days just med for half a day and the rest light. Anyone else have a cp and a light period?

My last CP had quite a light period honestly, and I think the reason I did have a CP was just the lining was not built up enough due to lack of hormones. So definitely explains the light period.


----------



## Lozb

So I have a strange feeling In vagina, like some tugging pulling. Feels really strange and uncomfortable and goes if I adjust myself or move a little but then feel like trickle but not wet when I wipe.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu wondering if thats my issue. My periods have gotten lighter over the last 6-8 months or so. Started taking iron last night thinking that might be a cause. Hopefully that works


----------



## Suggerhoney

With my October CP I didn't bleed as heavy as I did with the other 3 CPs.
Was strange.
But I did find my AF after the October loss was heavy and painful and my last AF was very heavy to so not sure if there was left over residue from the CP. 

My AFs are normoly heavy mainly day 2 and 3 but from cd1 last cycle it was so so heavy like no warning.
Very strange


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> Well nothing really getting on the pad I put on. I've had it on all day .There is a little bit when I wipe just brown ...no pink or red nothing in toilet. :shrug::shrug:
> Did have a few hardly noticeable aches /pokes right after it started but none since. Just finished dinner and my stomach is upset, I have a headache and feel exhausted. Going to lay in bed watch a movie.
> 
> Guess I have to wait and see what it looks like tomorrow. Tests should be here by then too. I hope.


I wud love to have implantation spotting just so I know I'm pregnant but never ever had it. 
With the CP is October I had a tiny bit at 10dpo but TMI it was when I was checking cervix and it was orange red but never even made it to pants or tissue. Wudnt of noticed it if I wasn't checking my cervix. 
TMI:oops:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am so annoyed by the high temps on my chart from the sleepless nights/timing lol.
> 
> View attachment 1093243


Thats why I decided not to temp this cycle its just stressful and I suffer with insomnia sometimes and on the nights I didn't sleep I had to leave out that temp and on nights where I did sleep but not well my temp wud always drop. 
So I've saved myself from all that stress this cycle and not bothered lol. 

Mite temp again next cycle but not sure yet.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> I wud love to have implantation spotting just so I know I'm pregnant but never ever had it.
> With the CP is October I had a tiny bit at 10dpo but TMI it was when I was checking cervix and it was orange red but never even made it to pants or tissue. Wudnt of noticed it if I wasn't checking my cervix.
> TMI:oops:

I’ve only ever had IB with my
Losses so I hope to never see it again!!


----------



## J_and_D

AF was due today and so far just light spotting. I normally get that the day before so I'm sure she's coming tomorrow. BUT suuuuper weird... I don't have any PMS symptoms. Bloating, cramps, headaches, etc. I also get REALLY down the day before AF and that's not here either (a little parting gift from my PPD). It will also mean my LP will be officially 1 day longer and I'll be out of the short LP range. So the vitamins/supplements are working . Which is good news


----------



## realbeauty86

I’m just gonna count myself out now. Af is still due Friday but today I took one of those expensive test, 6 days sooner than your missed period. Still a BFN so oh well. Good luck to you other ladies tho


----------



## Bevziibubble

realbeauty86 said:


> I’m just gonna count myself out now. Af is still due Friday but today I took one of those expensive test, 6 days sooner than your missed period. Still a BFN so oh well. Good luck to you other ladies tho

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

I’m on cd 14 and decided to take a opk on a whim even though I’m not having any o pain. My gynaecologist had mentioned on cd 11 that she saw a follicle that should be ready in a few days. Well I got a positive! I did not expect it. 

I’m not sure if this would be my first or second day positive. Last month was the first month I did opks and I had two days of positives. Good thing we dtd last night and the night before! 

I may try to get another one in today, but not sure if it will be possible. We are renovating an apartment at the moment and dh will be painting all day with a friend. Then the friend is spending the night on the couch as the ride home for him is long and there is a curfew in place here. 

Tomorrow is our moving day as well, so dh may just not be up to it. We’ll see! Hopefully if we don’t get in any more bding last night and the night before will be enough.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 - good luck with moving! Congrats on the new house. Sounds like you got the timings spot on..right before is better I think. Good luck!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Af arrived on time!
Sending lots of luck to those waiting to ovulate or test, we need to see some :bfp:

Sorry to those who have tested negative or those who af has arrived, keeping everything crossed for next cycle xx


----------



## Teafor2

xxmyheartxx said:


> Af arrived on time!
> Sending lots of luck to those waiting to ovulate or test, we need to see some :bfps:
> 
> Sorry to those who have tested negative or those who af has arrived, keeping everything crossed for next cycle xx

Sorry about af :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

xxmyheartxx said:


> Af arrived on time!
> Sending lots of luck to those waiting to ovulate or test, we need to see some :bfp:
> 
> Sorry to those who have tested negative or those who af has arrived, keeping everything crossed for next cycle xx

I'm sorry AF arrived :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Teafor2 good luck for moving day :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

So CD 12 and I got my positive OPK!!! We DTD on Monday night late ( Tuesday 1am) and Wednesday night late (well 2am on Thursday morning) so I guess I will just jump on him tonight too, or maybe risk it for Friday night but I know it will be late.... anyway nearly in the 2 WW and still adamant that I’m not going to buy IC!

Sorry to everybody with a AF arriving and GL to everyone who is testing!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> So CD 12 and I got my positive OPK!!! We DTD on Monday night late ( Tuesday 1am) and Wednesday night late (well 2am on Thursday morning) so I guess I will just jump on him tonight too, or maybe risk it for Friday night but I know it will be late.... anyway nearly in the 2 WW and still adamant that I’m not going to buy IC!
> View attachment 1093247
> 
> Sorry to everybody with a AF arriving and GL to everyone who is testing!

Good luck catching that egg..that’s a very positive OPK!

Im on CD10 today and had some spotting when I wiped. I never get mid cycle bleeding so I’m naturally concerned that something could be wrong. I do have a ectropian cervix (very sensitive) and I had a hard bowel movement this morning (TMI) so hoping it’s just from that.
OPK is negative and looks on course for what I usually get at this stage.
Just hope hormonally everything is ok.


----------



## Zoboe95

12dpo Vs 13dpo ...even I can see a difference today ❤️


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Af due tomorrow did have a little spotting after a bm this morning so def think she is on the way. I had already peed in a cup though cause I actually got a good hold like 7 hours so I figured what the hell and dipped a pregmate. Of course I feel like I see this weird shadow line or something. Im sure its nothing lines that light at this point wouldn't be good anyway but it always seem to happen like that dont it lol


----------



## wannanewbaby

One more pic lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

I see that @wannanewbaby Not sure if it has pink in it though.
It may be the start of something!!! good luck!


----------



## wannanewbaby

sallyhansen76 said:


> I see that @wannanewbaby Not sure if it has pink in it though.
> It may be the start of something!!! good luck!


Yea wondering if bad indent, I figure if I dont wake to a blood bath I will test again. Not putting much hope in it though


----------



## Bevziibubble

@wannanewbaby I hope AF stays away :af:


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> @Beccaboo828 did you test again? Let me know if you’d like to be added to the front page.

I did and got another positive but today's is negative :-( I have a feeling this is a chemical. I will test again in the morning xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hoping everything is OK


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck catching that egg..that’s a very positive OPK!
> 
> Im on CD10 today and had some spotting when I wiped. I never get mid cycle bleeding so I’m naturally concerned that something could be wrong. I do have a ectropian cervix (very sensitive) and I had a hard bowel movement this morning (TMI) so hoping it’s just from that.
> OPK is negative and looks on course for what I usually get at this stage.
> Just hope hormonally everything is ok.
> 
> View attachment 1093249

I had one day of a spot of blood mid cycle last month but it was after O so maybe I O’d later that I thought, I am sure it’s nothing to worry about.


----------



## wannanewbaby

Mum42crazy said:


> I had one day of a spot of blood mid cycle last month but it was after O so maybe I O’d later that I thought, I am sure it’s nothing to worry about.

I had spotting at ovulation the cycle I got pregnant with my 2nd son so it seemed to bring luck I hope it does the same for you!


----------



## Lozb

My cramps seem intense today. I have slept most the day as I am on nights but woke with intense pressure type pains. Probs jst PMS Symptoms. They do feel intense tho like I get the hour or so before af comes. Af isn’t due for another 4-5 days. Hope she not coming early. I am only 5-6 dpo (my apps say a different O day).


----------



## sallyhansen76

wannanewbaby said:


> I had spotting at ovulation the cycle I got pregnant with my 2nd son so it seemed to bring luck I hope it does the same for you!

Ohh interesting to read, since I had (for the first time ever) Ovulation spotting!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lozb said:


> My cramps seem intense today. I have slept most the day as I am on nights but woke with intense pressure type pains. Probs jst PMS Symptoms. They do feel intense tho like I get the hour or so before af comes. Af isn’t due for another 4-5 days. Hope she not coming early. I am only 5-6 dpo (my apps say a different O day).


That sounds like great signs. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Lozb

sallyhansen76 said:


> That sounds like great signs. When do you plan on testing?

already been testing but obv negative. I jst dnt know how intense possible implantation is meant to be. Wonder if they are too intense for that. I do get obv pms so hard to tell. I haven’t temp but Cnt go off that for defo O day.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Beccaboo828 theres a few of us going through that as well. *hugs*

@sorry about the witch @xxmyheartxx hope next month is your month

@wannanewbaby something is catching my eye!

@Zoboe95 looks great!


----------



## Rach87

@Lozb my cramps with my dd were pretty intense. Thought I was in for a terrible period. Then just very minimal cramping the next couple days and got my bfp a couple days after that. (Mind you I Ovd late - the day af was due so thought it was af for sure - and I didnt get my bfp until I was 10 days late for af)


----------



## Lozb

Rach87 said:


> @Lozb my cramps with my dd were pretty intense. Thought I was in for a terrible period. Then just very minimal cramping the next couple days and got my bfp a couple days after that. (Mind you I Ovd late - the day af was due so thought it was af for sure - and I didnt get my bfp until I was 10 days late for af)

this is reassuring thank you. I have had to come and get in the bath before work. Still getting pulling sensation from vagina every now and again. My body seems to do it’s own crazy thing or I have a over thinking brain lol.


----------



## Deethehippy

Wanna - I can see the line quite clearly in the first pic..good luck and hope AF stays away.

Zoe - great progression


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> Sorry @Beccaboo828 theres a few of us going through that as well. *hugs*
> 
> @sorry about the witch @xxmyheartxx hope next month is your month
> 
> @wannanewbaby something is catching my eye!
> 
> @Zoboe95 looks great!

Thank you <3 just means I get to spend more time with you beautiful ladies xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu
Awww hon chemicals are so horrible they just put the fear of God into you don't they.
I really hope you and I don't have to endure anymore losses hon. :hugs:

@realbeauty86
Oh no sorry hon. The saying goes ure not out ti the witch shows but I always know I'm out if I have BFNs and im 12dpo. I normally call myself out if im 10dpo and no BFP but I know some womon can get late BFPs even after there AF is due.
Hope ure one of those[-o&lt;




xxmyheartxx said:


> Af arrived on time!
> Sending lots of luck to those waiting to ovulate or test, we need to see some :bfp:
> 
> Sorry to those who have tested negative or those who af has arrived, keeping everything crossed for next cycle xx

So sorry sweety fixed for next cycle for you. :hugs:

@Teafor2 good luck hon hope u


Good luck to all those still waiting to test.

And all those that are waiting for AF and BFNs sending hugs.

AFM
7DPO still not tested
I have slightly tender right breast since yesterday.
Its not bad just slightly which makes me worry because with the chemicals I only had mild breast tenderness.
Hoping they get more tender.
TMI but can't stop pooping:shy:
Been so many times today I've lost count lol.
Had some mild twinges in the left breast but its not tender to touch like the right one.


Randomly did my temp when I woke up and it was over 37c so it's definitely up.
No other signs and don't even know if the signs im getting is pregnancy related or just progesterone.

Very vivid dream last night.
Loss of apatite.

Not getting excited because I know this cud mean nothing.

The right overy and womb pain got a little more uncomfortable last night but not had nothing today.

So scared to test. Just want that dark BFP so much[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Still haven't got my overion reserve blood results its been over 2 weeks now. 
Covid is bad here at my hospital so everything is delayed. 

Hoping to be pregnant instead so I won't need the results.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beccaboo828 said:


> Thank you <3 just means I get to spend more time with you beautiful ladies xx


Were glad to have u hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> 12dpo Vs 13dpo ...even I can see a difference today ❤️
> 
> View attachment 1093250

Congratulations


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Deethehippy 
I think u may be ovulating hon, if not it cud be that bowel movement u know from straining.


----------



## Teafor2

Ovulation cramping has started! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Teafor2 said:


> Ovulation cramping has started! Good luck everyone!


Good luck hon at catching that eggy:dust:


----------



## babybears25

She just arrived :witch: right when I expected...no NYE baby for me :-(

Sending lots of luck and baby dust to all the ladies waiting to test this month. And hugs to those that AF arrived or who are in limbo at the
moment x


----------



## Rach87

Any updates @J_and_D @Green_Mummy @MinnieMcMoose ? Hope af has stayed away

so sorry @babybears25


----------



## Zoboe95

Sorry babybears :-(

I have the achiest right boob tonight ...I just lightly brushed my arm across it, not even purposefully, and it felt like I had been punched!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

:?:?Sorry for all those that are out this month! Hope February is your month xx

If AF hasn’t showed you’re not out!

Stick CM today and temp up just 0.1... but I think I did O yesterday on CD 12. Tell me I’ve got a shot at healthy lining with that early O ladies :? So weird, I’ve been at least 6 months always on the 13-14th!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

babybears25 said:


> She just arrived :witch: right when I expected...no NYE baby for me :-(
> 
> Sending lots of luck and baby dust to all the ladies waiting to test this month. And hugs to those that AF arrived or who are in limbo at the
> moment x

. 

 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Green_Mummy

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @J_and_D @Green_Mummy @MinnieMcMoose ? Hope af has stayed away
> 
> so sorry @babybears25

Hi lovely yes I tested bfn on Tuesday afternoon. I was either 11 or 12 dpo. My af is due tomorrow or Saturday. Had a very tiny microscopic pink streak, then yellowy-beigey-light browny (hah!) cm earlier. Swapping between feeling cold, cramps, nauseous and headaches last week with a migraine to boot. Not sure what to think, just didn't catch the egg, too early, or, my old fertility issues are back idk


----------



## Green_Mummy

babybears25 said:


> She just arrived :witch: right when I expected...no NYE baby for me :-(
> 
> Sending lots of luck and baby dust to all the ladies waiting to test this month. And hugs to those that AF arrived or who are in limbo at the
> moment x

So sorry, understand how you feel x


----------



## Green_Mummy

This is my lmp/ov/BD chart. I don't use opk or temp, though. I'm damn certain I ov'd on New year's Day around lunchtime for the pain I had, we'd BD'd after midnight nye ;)
All the TWW I've cramped so hard :neutral:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I will say we got -5, -4 and -1 and we’ll do O+1 tonight so not such bad timing, but worry about the follicular phase not being long enough...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Green_Mummy said:


> This is my lmp/ov/BD chart. I don't use opk or temp, though. I'm damn certain I ov'd on New year's Day around lunchtime for the pain I had, we'd BD'd after midnight nye ;)
> All the TWW I've cramped so hard :neutral:
> 
> View attachment 1093274

Good timing! I’ve missed- did you test yet?


----------



## Green_Mummy

Reiko_ctu said:


> Good timing! I’ve missed- did you test yet?

Yep on Tuesday bfn x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Green_Mummy said:


> Yep on Tuesday bfn x

Bummer! Hope it’s on it’s way!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

So sorry @babybears25 
Sending u hugs


----------



## Rach87

@Green_Mummy is that the flo app? If so thats what I use too! I love it, theyre starting to have way too many ads and “buy the premium subscription” pop ups which is a bit annoying. But I like how detailed it is.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu so hoping for you!!


----------



## loeylo

Hi everyone, had to step away for a few days for my mental health. I’ve been suffering quite badly from anxiety. Does anyone use propranolol? 

I’ve been on propranolol for years (for migraines and anxiety) I came off a while back because I ran out during lockdown. Now, I feel like my anxiety is bad but propranolol is bad for pregnancy. 

I was on a relatively high dose (80mg) which is obviously more of an issue ...


----------



## Deethehippy

Babybears - I'm really sorry. I really hope February is your month :hugs:


----------



## Green_Mummy

Rach87 said:


> @Green_Mummy is that the flo app? If so thats what I use too! I love it, theyre starting to have way too many ads and “buy the premium subscription” pop ups which is a bit annoying. But I like how detailed it is.

It is yes! Very good app despite the premium begging :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> Hi everyone, had to step away for a few days for my mental health. I’ve been suffering quite badly from anxiety. Does anyone use propranolol?
> 
> I’ve been on propranolol for years (for migraines and anxiety) I came off a while back because I ran out during lockdown. Now, I feel like my anxiety is bad but propranolol is bad for pregnancy.
> 
> I was on a relatively high dose (80mg) which is obviously more of an issue ...

I’m sorry hun. My DH has been on and off a different anxiety medication for years. I would talk to your dr about a pregnancy friendlier one as I know sometimes they’re really necessary xx


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @loeylo I suffer from anxiety/depression off and on. I usually can keep it at bay without meds but this past year has been so awful Ive had a hard time keeping it under control. Really sorry its hitting you hard. I agree with reiko_cu. See if theres one you can go on while trying so its steady for when you do get that bfp.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu so hoping for you!!

Thanks Rach! I know we are NTNP but it’s really thrown me for a loop all of the sudden being post O - wasn’t expecting it at all lol!!!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu yay I’ll be stalking you for the next week or so :rofl:


----------



## Teafor2

@babybears25 sorry about af

@loeylo I’ve struggled with anxiety on and off and was taking setraline and lorazapam a few years back, but was able to eventually wean off of it. I did find when we initially started ttc I had an increase in my anxiety and panic attacks. Now I think we’ve been trying so long I’m used to it, so it hasn’t been causing anxiety like it used to. 

I had a negative ovulation test. So that with the cramping I had last night makes me think I ovulated last night. If I’m right then we go days -2 and -1, so I’m feeling good about our chances! 

I had a good feeling last month and I finally got pregnant (even though it was a chemical). I’m having a good feeling about this month as well, so hopefully this is it!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> @babybears25 sorry about af
> 
> @loeylo I’ve struggled with anxiety on and off and was taking setraline and lorazapam a few years back, but was able to eventually wean off of it. I did find when we initially started ttc I had an increase in my anxiety and panic attacks. Now I think we’ve been trying so long I’m used to it, so it hasn’t been causing anxiety like it used to.
> 
> I had a negative ovulation test. So that with the cramping I had last night makes me think I ovulated last night. If I’m right then we go days -2 and -1, so I’m feeling good about our chances!
> 
> I had a good feeling last month and I finally got pregnant (even though it was a chemical). I’m having a good feeling about this month as well, so hopefully this is it!

Great timing! GL for when you test!!


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @J_and_D @Green_Mummy @MinnieMcMoose ? Hope af has stayed away
> 
> so sorry @babybears25

Hi, yes, sorry I've been so quiet.
AF got me this morning unfortunately, so I'm onto February now.
Good luck to everyone still testing x


----------



## Reiko_ctu

MinnieMcMoose said:


> Hi, yes, sorry I've been so quiet.
> AF got me this morning unfortunately, so I'm onto February now.
> Good luck to everyone still testing x

Ugh so sorry hun. That sucks - hope AF is easy on you at least, & GL next month!


----------



## Skye75

So, I'm super impatient and decided to take a test today just to see.
To me there is a very very light positive?? 
Not due for my period until the 24th so super early.
Can anyone else see it? In BW for better clarification. This was within the 3-10 minute period.
So hesitant, miscarried last cycle at 5 weeks :(


----------



## Zoboe95

AF due today, reckon I'm safe to call :bfp: yet?? Will have to tell my parents pretty early on because I live with them, and also my mum's my boss, and work in a nursery so will need risk assessing!!


----------



## Skye75

Zoboe95 said:


> AF due today, reckon I'm safe to call :bfp: yet?? Will have to tell my parents pretty early on because I live with them, and also my mum's my boss, and work in a nursery so will need risk assessing!!
> 
> View attachment 1093280

Looks pretty positive to me! :)


----------



## Teafor2

@Skye75 I can see a light line! Is there colour? 

@Zoboe95 I say call it a bfp... your lines have been great and progressing!


----------



## Skye75

Teafor2 said:


> @Skye75 I can see a light line! Is there colour?
> 
> @Zoboe95 I say call it a bfp... your lines have been great and progressing!

I think there is, hard to tell when it's that faint. That was within 3 mins so hopefully not a evap line.. 
Will retest in the morning!


----------



## Green_Mummy

I see a line on yours Skye, keeping fingers crossed for you!

Zoboe, amazing congratulations \\:D/


I've taken one today (af today or tomorrow), which is definitely bfn but can you see this pink circle on the top left near the T line? So weird! Reason I grabbed a boots test is purely sentiment, it's the first brand I took with my DD almost 4 years ago (a new year conception) and it worked obviously...cos after years of ttc and chemicals and cysts, I got so lucky! Feel like she will be the only child I ever achieve which is making me so sad :(


----------



## Zoboe95

Weird circle! I started with sainsburies tests this time, but found every single one gave awful evap lines. Went back to Wilko cheapies (£1.50 for 3) and they're so much better!


----------



## Green_Mummy

Zoboe95 said:


> Weird circle! I started with sainsburies tests this time, but found every single one gave awful evap lines. Went back to Wilko cheapies (£1.50 for 3) and they're so much better!

Wow Wilko's ones are such great value, unfortunately don't have a branch here but good to keep in mind :)


----------



## ilex88

Hi lovelies, I haven't posted much in here because I've found it best to try and step back for my own sanity. I haven't been entirely successful in that though, and have still read every single post! Seems like there's been an awful lot of bad luck so far this month, so sending out some massive hugs. But it does look like there are some BFPs finally coming through, so congrats! :dance:

I put myself down for testing on the 16th... so obviously I've already done two tests before that date. Two BFNs on 9DPO and 10DPO. I'm hoping it's just too early, and trying to reassure myself that there's still time. Think I'm going to try and skip tomorrow and leave it until 12DPO before trying again, but let's just wait and see what happens in the morning! 

As for symptoms, I've been feeling slightly nauseous for the past few days, starting in the early evenings. Last night I thought I might actually be sick while brushing my teeth :sick:. But a massive part of me wonders if I'm imagining it. With my first daughter I got food aversions rather than cravings, and used to imagine different things to make myself feel sick because I found to reassuring to think if I felt like that it must mean everything is ok (which I know isn't necessarily true!). But maybe I just became too good at fooling myself into feeling that way?? 

Also, my breasts are slightly sore (or maybe that's just because I've been poking them so much to check!), but no more so than for a normal cycle, and my temp was down slightly when I took it this morning :(

I *feel* pregnant, but we all know that isn't necessarily enough...


----------



## wannanewbaby

Today is expected af day. Its 8 am and so far nothing but do feel some slight cramping so im sure she will show on up sometime today. Congrats to the few bfps and sorry to all those who got af, Jan is turning out to be quite the slow month for bfps so far.


----------



## wannanewbaby

1 hour later she shows up as expected onto February


----------



## ilex88

Sorry to hear that @wannanewbaby. Good luck for Feb x


----------



## JessaBear36

Skye75 said:


> So, I'm super impatient and decided to take a test today just to see.
> To me there is a very very light positive??
> Not due for my period until the 24th so super early.
> Can anyone else see it? In BW for better clarification. This was within the 3-10 minute period.
> So hesitant, miscarried last cycle at 5 weeks :(
> 
> View attachment 1093279

Your period is due in 9 days seems a bit to early to get a positive hpt. How many dpo are you? Good luck.


----------



## JessaBear36

Tests will be here today and I'll take 1 when they get here. Had a day of dark brown spotting then nothing since so I hope it was baby snuggling in. Feeling bloated and boobs hurt so bad this morning. FX
:dust:

Congrats to the ladies who got their bfps
Sorry to the ones who got AF.


----------



## realbeauty86

Well today is af day. I’m not gonna test cuz I don’t know what’s the point now. My cycle is starting off funny tho so I’ll see what happens. I cramped throughout the night and When I went to the bathroom it was light pink. So if it isn’t heavier by tomorrow then I’ll test again. Could be too early. My cycle usually goes away when pregnant so we’ll see... I’ll update tomorrow


----------



## Zoboe95

So sorry wannanewbaby


----------



## Rach87

@Zoboe95 yay! Our first official :bfp: of the month! Congrats!! Hopefully some of us will join you in the pregnancy group soon =D&gt;

@Skye75 frer seem to have gone down hill lately and have evap lines now. How did it dry? Do you know how many dpo you are? Hope its a start!


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @MinnieMcMoose @wannanewbaby this month stinks! Onto February!


----------



## sallyhansen76

So sorry af came @wannanewbaby


----------



## JessaBear36

Never used this brand before but the strips are very tiny. 

Sorry pics are so blurry I'll try to get some better ones if I can. Think I can see a faint line..?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Zoboe95 said:


> AF due today, reckon I'm safe to call :bfp: yet?? Will have to tell my parents pretty early on because I live with them, and also my mum's my boss, and work in a nursery so will need risk assessing!!
> 
> View attachment 1093280

Please call BFP lol, we have zero on the first page so far!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

JessaBear36 said:


> Never used this brand before but the strips are very tiny.
> View attachment 1093287
> 
> Sorry pics are so blurry I'll try to get some better ones if I can. Think I can see a faint line..?

I can see it, yeah. In the time frame??


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Green_Mummy said:


> I see a line on yours Skye, keeping fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Zoboe, amazing congratulations \\:D/
> 
> 
> I've taken one today (af today or tomorrow), which is definitely bfn but can you see this pink circle on the top left near the T line? So weird! Reason I grabbed a boots test is purely sentiment, it's the first brand I took with my DD almost 4 years ago (a new year conception) and it worked obviously...cos after years of ttc and chemicals and cysts, I got so lucky! Feel like she will be the only child I ever achieve which is making me so sad :(
> 
> View attachment 1093281

So sorry you’re feeling that way :(. I hope you can get pregnant with a sibling for her soon!

I’m not fond of those tests with the plastic window, makes it’s tricky to squint!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Reiko_ctu said:


> I can see it, yeah. In the time frame??

Always in time frame. 5mm. Gosh I hope this is it and not another CP like last month [-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

realbeauty86 said:


> Well today is af day. I’m not gonna test cuz I don’t know what’s the point now. My cycle is starting off funny tho so I’ll see what happens. I cramped throughout the night and When I went to the bathroom it was light pink. So if it isn’t heavier by tomorrow then I’ll test again. Could be too early. My cycle usually goes away when pregnant so we’ll see... I’ll update tomorrow

Hope AF ends up staying away!! GL!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

FF gave me my crosshairs today for CD11, so I had to tweak my CD12 temp so they took them away. I know I O’d CD12because of the clear O pains! So I’m 2dpo now. I have 1 frer, I hope to not test early honestly! But I can wait too long because my local midwifery clinic fills up extremely fast so I have to call right at 4 weeks or earlier to get in with them. 

I’m fighting the feeling of being out already. I know we could’ve caught the eggy with just one BD the night before O and CD12 *could* be ok for ovulation... but the early O is just throwing me for a loop and I do feel like I missed my shot this month! It’s ok, if it’s in Gods plan it’ll happen for us so I need to chill...

I think I will test on Jan 25 @Rach87


----------



## Reiko_ctu

JessaBear36 said:


> Always in time frame. 5mm. Gosh I hope this is it and not another CP like last month [-o&lt;

Oh me too Jessa!! I pray it’s your sticky bean. It doesn’t look like an indent or evap to me at all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

JessaBear36 said:


> Never used this brand before but the strips are very tiny.
> View attachment 1093287
> 
> Sorry pics are so blurry I'll try to get some better ones if I can. Think I can see a faint line..?

Also what brand of tests is that?


----------



## JessaBear36

Reiko_ctu said:


> Oh me too Jessa!! I pray it’s your sticky bean. It doesn’t look like an indent or evap to me at all.

Thank you♡
I think I might take another later today but definitely fmu tomorrow. Just hope it darkens up a lot!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Reiko_ctu said:


> Also what brand of tests is that?

Lotfancy . Never used or heard of them before. Just bought them because they were cheap. Paid $3.75 no wonder they are so small lol. I'm sure I'll use them all this cycle.
Box came kinda rough looking but tests seem fine.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

JessaBear36 said:


> Lotfancy . Never used or heard of them before. Just bought them because they were cheap. Paid $3.75 no wonder they are so small lol. I'm sure I'll use them all this cycle.
> Box came kinda rough looking but tests seem fine.
> 
> View attachment 1093288

Aw bummer I can’t get those in Canada!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@PinkCupcakes how are you doing hun?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@JessaBear36 Oh i see it too! FX d!! What is the sensitivity on those?


----------



## Lozb

6/7 dpo BFN as expected today. Af due in 4ish days. I actually think she is defo coming and move on to cycle 5. Not temping or doing OPK next month so not going to have clue and jst try bd as much as we cn.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Good luck @Lozb! Hope AF stays away but if not hope the more relaxed approach works in your favour :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

8dpo and my breast tenderness has gone feeling pretty low and out. 

Haven't tested yet but not seeing the point now my symptoms have yet again vanished. 

I know there's still time for symptoms and I hope they do come back with vegance but feeling pretty out and fed up:cry:


----------



## JessaBear36

New test 3hr hold @ 5mm. I'll test again in the morning.
Started spotting brown again. Ugh don't think its a good sign. Had little bit of red then turned.brown on Wednesday too. Hate my body now that I'm almost 40. Just feel like giving up but I can't just yet ](*,):-(
Af due in 5/6 days.



Who knows maybe its early af but she acting up. Time and tests will tell.
Maybe I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. Thats why its just spotting.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sorry about the spotting. I hope AF stays away :af:


----------



## Suggerhoney

JessaBear36 said:


> New test 3hr hold @ 5mm. I'll test again in the morning.
> Started spotting brown again. Ugh don't think its a good sign. Had little bit of red then turned.brown on Wednesday too. Hate my body now that I'm almost 40. Just feel like giving up but I can't just yet ](*,):-(
> Af due in 5/6 days.
> 
> View attachment 1093292
> View attachment 1093293


So sorry hon. Hopefully more implantation spotting? 
Im 41 and feel like it's never going to happen:(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Just tested and my pee was so dark but stark white BFN. 
I know 8dpo is supper early but I'm really thinking im out again. 
No boob tenderness at all now. 
I hate my body so much. 

Still no blood test results either. 
Gonna have to take some time away from here again just getting so fed up of the continuing trying and still not pregnant. 
:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I hope that you get your blood test results back soon. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wannanewbaby

JessaBear36 said:


> New test 3hr hold @ 5mm. I'll test again in the morning.
> Started spotting brown again. Ugh don't think its a good sign. Had little bit of red then turned.brown on Wednesday too. Hate my body now that I'm almost 40. Just feel like giving up but I can't just yet ](*,):-(
> Af due in 5/6 days.
> 
> View attachment 1093292
> View attachment 1093293
> 
> 
> Who knows maybe its early af but she acting up. Time and tests will tell.
> Maybe I didn't ovulate at all this cycle. Thats why its just spotting.


I see it on those for sure!!


----------



## Rach87

@JessaBear36 i see something!


----------



## wrapunzel

Just dropping by to check in and wish you all good luck! as far as i can tell i still haven't ovulated :shrug: lol but we are trying!


----------



## JessaBear36

wannanewbaby said:


> I see it on those for sure!!




Rach87 said:


> @JessaBear36 i see something!

Thanks for looking gals. :flower:


----------



## Rach87

Any updates @Schweppes @motherofboys @PinkCupcakes @Lottielouf @LulaBug ?

sorry if Ive missed it


----------



## Rach87

Cd6 and ready to get this show on the road \\:D/ will be starting opks tomorrow which I know is early but in case I Ov early after my chemical I want to make sure to catch it, I have 50 opks to spare anyway.


----------



## atx614

Rach87 said:


> Cd6 and ready to get this show on the road \\:D/ will be starting opks tomorrow which I know is early but in case I Ov early after my chemical I want to make sure to catch it, I have 50 opks to spare anyway.

I always start at 6 or 7dpo cause I miss POAS lol. What brand OPK did you end up getting?

@JessaBear36 sorry about the spotting. I spotted early with my daughter a few times. Hoping AF doesn’t show and it’s just little bean getting snug.

I am 6DPO, I have breast tenderness and cramps, but I have had those every TWW, so nothing out of the ordinary for me to report.


----------



## J_and_D

Suggerhoney said:


> Still haven't got my overion reserve blood results its been over 2 weeks now.
> Covid is bad here at my hospital so everything is delayed.
> 
> Hoping to be pregnant instead so I won't need the results.


Wow 2 weeks! I feel you on covid, I'm in Los Angeles and it's very bad here as well. I hope you get an answer soon though.


----------



## Rach87

@atx614 i bought Pregmate this time, have always used wondfo but wanted to shake things up a bit haha. 

Hope your symptoms are baby symptoms this time and not pms!


----------



## J_and_D

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @J_and_D @Green_Mummy @MinnieMcMoose ? Hope af has stayed away
> 
> so sorry @babybears25

AF got me. Currently CD2. Idk what's going on but I'm bleeding like crazy. No cramps, bloating, mood change, pms... nothing...but it's out of control... I have a doctors appointment in 4 days and will talk to her about it. Hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

wannanewbaby said:


> 1 hour later she shows up as expected onto February

Sorry she turned up!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Sorry for all the AF that turned up, I kinda feel out already, I had a positive OPK about midday Thursday we DTD about 12 hours before, my OPK turned negative 6 hours later, I’m hoping I ovulated quickly because I haven’t been feeling well and the thought of DTD I just couldn’t, one other thing my nipples were super sensitive yesterday, anyone get that when ovulation happens? Anyway my app says 1dpo but I am hoping that I O in the day of OPK which will make me 2dpo and a slight chance that I got the egg!!! Anyway keeping up with you all, and I’m now going to be stress free this 2WW because I think I am out anyway.


----------



## Teafor2

@Rach87 can you put me down for the 28th? Now that I’ve ovulated I know my testing date.


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> Sorry for all the AF that turned up, I kinda feel out already, I had a positive OPK about midday Thursday we DTD about 12 hours before, my OPK turned negative 6 hours later, I’m hoping I ovulated quickly because I haven’t been feeling well and the thought of DTD I just couldn’t, one other thing my nipples were super sensitive yesterday, anyone get that when ovulation happens? Anyway my app says 1dpo but I am hoping that I O in the day of OPK which will make me 2dpo and a slight chance that I got the egg!!! Anyway keeping up with you all, and I’m now going to be stress free this 2WW because I think I am out anyway.

I always get super sensitive nipples just before and after O, it’s one of the ways I know that it happened. Good luck even though you didn’t DTD much..it only takes that one time and being relaxed is good.


----------



## salamander91

Sorry for all the AF's ladies :hugs: this has been such an unlucky thread so far. Hopefully we get some more bfps before Feb :dust:


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy I also always get sore nipples after ovulation.


----------



## ilex88

@JessaBear36 - I think I see it too! Really hoping it is just a bit more implantation bleeding and you don't have any more.

@Suggerhoney - so sorry you're feeling out. It is still early, so I'm still hoping for the best for you!

I tested again this morning at 11dpo (was trying to wait for tomorrow, but you know how it is!), and think I see a little line glimmering... Hopefully it sticks around [-o&lt;


----------



## Zoboe95

Ilex88 definitely see it!


----------



## motherofboys

Hey, been MIA for a while, home learning and my youngest starting to crawl at the same time has kicked my butt :haha: 
Just dropped in to say I'm CD1 so moving on.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

ilex88 said:


> @JessaBear36 - I think I see it too! Really hoping it is just a bit more implantation bleeding and you don't have any more.
> 
> @Suggerhoney - so sorry you're feeling out. It is still early, so I'm still hoping for the best for you!
> 
> I tested again this morning at 11dpo (was trying to wait for tomorrow, but you know how it is!), and think I see a little line glimmering... Hopefully it sticks around [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1093300

That looks good, I hope they get darker! :)


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies, I think I’m about to ovulate, it’s thrown me this cycle I was expecting things to start more towards end of next week. So don’t have any opks until tomorrow so dunno if I have missed the surge, I have ewcm and cervix is open and ovulation pain so signs pointing to it. I won’t put a testing date yet will keep updated :) 

hope everyone is ok, will have a good catch up with this thread this evening, I’ve missed a lot of posts lol. Xx


----------



## salamander91

ilex88 said:


> @JessaBear36 - I think I see it too! Really hoping it is just a bit more implantation bleeding and you don't have any more.
> 
> @Suggerhoney - so sorry you're feeling out. It is still early, so I'm still hoping for the best for you!
> 
> I tested again this morning at 11dpo (was trying to wait for tomorrow, but you know how it is!), and think I see a little line glimmering... Hopefully it sticks around [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1093300

Looks great congratulations!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Bfn for me today at 10 dpo. Will test again in a few days but pretty sure i be be moving on to cycle 7 since mmc and coming up to a year since we first started to ttc number 4. Starting to thinknits not ment to be as have usually concieved by 3 cycles.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FX!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Still unsure here. I've had more negatives and today I got a vvvf eye squinter of a line. After is due today or tomorrow so I would have thought I would have had a definite by now if I was pg. 

Congratulations to those with bfp 
Massive hugs to those with bfn
Good luck to those still waiting


----------



## atx614

@ilex88 I see that easily! Great start to a BFP!


----------



## wannanewbaby

ilex88 said:


> @JessaBear36 - I think I see it too! Really hoping it is just a bit more implantation bleeding and you don't have any more.
> 
> @Suggerhoney - so sorry you're feeling out. It is still early, so I'm still hoping for the best for you!
> 
> I tested again this morning at 11dpo (was trying to wait for tomorrow, but you know how it is!), and think I see a little line glimmering... Hopefully it sticks around [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1093300


Clearly see it beautiful line!!!


----------



## JessaBear36

Think I'm just going to move on to next month =/
Test this morning is negative and still spotting red but no flow. So strange.
Well good luck to those still testing and yay for all bfps. 
Top is fmu and negative.


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @J_and_D and @motherofboys 

@ilex88 dont even need to enlarge that pic to see those two lines! Cant wait for tomorrows test


----------



## Rach87

Sorry for all the bfn’s. Seriously what is up with January?! I say we throw this month out and start fresh February 1st. (Except for your tests @Zoboe95 and @ilex88 :yipee:)


----------



## Rach87

@Beccaboo828 so you know you cant mention a squinter without posting it, right?? :haha: We need every possible line in this thread this month


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> @Beccaboo828 so you know you cant mention a squinter without posting it, right?? :haha: We need every possible line in this thread this month

LOL I didn't even think to take a photo! I'll do it now. Its nothing like my other lines sadly x


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> @Beccaboo828 so you know you cant mention a squinter without posting it, right?? :haha: We need every possible line in this thread this month

Don't think you can see it.


----------



## Rach87

Haha thanks! Actually I can see something without enlarging it! Hoping its the start for you :D


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> Haha thanks! Actually I can see something without enlarging it! Hoping its the start for you :D

Eek I hope so!! Thank you


----------



## realbeauty86

Welp guess I’m moving on to testing in February. Af is here with a vengeance. So I’ll wait til after and I’ll just be f*ckin like a rabbit lol


----------



## Lozb

7/8 dpo today and negative today. Cramping has settled down and no sore boobs. Af due Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## sallyhansen76

ilex88 said:


> @JessaBear36 - I think I see it too! Really hoping it is just a bit more implantation bleeding and you don't have any more.
> 
> @Suggerhoney - so sorry you're feeling out. It is still early, so I'm still hoping for the best for you!
> 
> I tested again this morning at 11dpo (was trying to wait for tomorrow, but you know how it is!), and think I see a little line glimmering... Hopefully it sticks around [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1093300

Wow!! Beautiful BFP!!! Congratulations!! Xxx 
@JessaBear36 still early, spotting can still be implantation. Some implant up to 12 dpo. I ve got everything crossed for you. 


Afm 8 dpo. Sensitive nipples --usually the boobs hurt not the nipples. But then again 3 months ago i was actually leaking milk in the tww (havent breastfed in 6 years!) and wasnt preggo...so who knows!

Didn't test today. Holding out till 10 dpo. 

:O


----------



## ilex88

Thanks for all the lovely messages. Still feeling very cautious about it, but at least I know I haven't been imagining all the sickness I've been feeling!



Beccaboo828 said:


> Don't think you can see it.
> 
> View attachment 1093308

Something is catching my eye! You might have just implanted late so the hormones haven't built despite it being late in your cycle. Really hoping AF stays away and you see some progression in the line soon.


----------



## Rach87

Well good thing I started testing early. Cd7. Hoping it holds off until at least cd9/10. Bd yesterday and will tomorrow and the next few days. Hubby working 24 hrs tonight. Hoping Im extra fertile after my cp like I was when I conceived my son.


----------



## Rach87

Anyone take green tea tablets? I just started taking them and know once pregnant Id have to stop, just not sure how early. Should I stop right after I ovulate, or stop when I get a bfp?


----------



## Skye75

ilex88 said:


> @JessaBear36 - I think I see it too! Really hoping it is just a bit more implantation bleeding and you don't have any more.
> 
> @Suggerhoney - so sorry you're feeling out. It is still early, so I'm still hoping for the best for you!
> 
> I tested again this morning at 11dpo (was trying to wait for tomorrow, but you know how it is!), and think I see a little line glimmering... Hopefully it sticks around [-o&lt;
> 
> View attachment 1093300

Definitely see that line!! Sending baby dust your way


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Anyone take green tea tablets? I just started taking them and know once pregnant Id have to stop, just not sure how early. Should I stop right after I ovulate, or stop when I get a bfp?

I think when you get a BFP should be ok. I generally take my non pregnancy stuff until I get a BFP (like no alcohol obviously—but health supplements). Buttt if you want to be on the safe side just stop them after ovulation, or at least 6 dpo for implantation!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu thanks!


----------



## Skye75

Well I've resigned myself to moving on to testing Feb, I feel the normal PMS symptoms in full force. Lame!!


----------



## atx614

So this may be a silly question, but my husband asked me when I told him my boobs hurt and I don’t know how to answer. But he said, “how can pregnancy symptoms start before implantation?” I never thought about that before lol, but I am sure there is a reason. Or maybe it’s all in my head lol. Anyone know? I mean I know hog doesn’t start multiplying until after implantation, but maybe another hormone?


----------



## Rach87

@ATX I think its the progesterone isnt it?


----------



## atx614

@Rach87 but don’t we produce that whether pregnant or not after ovulation? Or is it just higher if the sperm gets through the eggy maybe?


----------



## MadamRose

Just coming in to give big hugs to all you ladies who AF has shown for :hugs:

Sneding baby dust to those waiting to test :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Skye75 said:


> Well I've resigned myself to moving on to testing Feb, I feel the normal PMS symptoms in full force. Lame!!

:hugs:


----------



## Beccaboo828

ilex88 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely messages. Still feeling very cautious about it, but at least I know I haven't been imagining all the sickness I've been feeling!
> 
> 
> 
> Something is catching my eye! You might have just implanted late so the hormones haven't built despite it being late in your cycle. Really hoping AF stays away and you see some progression in the line soon.

Thank you! I had 3 good positives a few days ago. So im not so hopeful but af still isn't here so time will tell x


----------



## Teafor2

atx614 said:


> @Rach87 but don’t we produce that whether pregnant or not after ovulation? Or is it just higher if the sperm gets through the eggy maybe?

I know progesterone is produced by the corpus luteum, which is a cyst that forms after ovulation. Maybe when you have a strong o the egg produces a stronger cyst or something, so there is more progesterone to begin with whether or not you become pregnant. But then it could be that on a cycle like that you’d be more likely to become pregnant. I don’t really know... just hypothesising here!


----------



## Green_Mummy

AF got me this morning :(


----------



## Lozb

8/9 dpo still negative. I thought I cud see something but jst line eye. Continue to dream about the BFP I guess. Hope u ladies are all doing ok out there xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test ❤️


----------



## Beccaboo828

This afternoons test. Af is officially late. I can see a crazy faint line in real life. Not sure if it shows in the photo. Might test again this evening if not Tomorrow morning x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf. 
I'm 10dpo and I've got this


I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared. 
Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## JessaBear36

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Congratulations hun!! Try not stress to much. Tests look fabulous!!


----------



## Rach87

@Green_Mummy sorry af showed. 

@Suggerhoney yayyy you stay put now baby!


----------



## Green_Mummy

@Suggerhoney amazing! X


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney omg what amazing news!!!!!! So so so much sticky bean dust :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney omg beautiful!!!!! Congratulations honey!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Fx hun.


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Suggerhoney fab lines for 10dpo! This is your sticky baby!


----------



## loeylo

atx614 said:


> So this may be a silly question, but my husband asked me when I told him my boobs hurt and I don’t know how to answer. But he said, “how can pregnancy symptoms start before implantation?” I never thought about that before lol, but I am sure there is a reason. Or maybe it’s all in my head lol. Anyone know? I mean I know hog doesn’t start multiplying until after implantation, but maybe another hormone?

Pregnancy symptoms don’t start until implantation. Most of the symptoms you feel in the two week wait are also felt in non pregnant months. I just think you are more aware of things when ttc!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Suggerhoney omg!!! Fab lines for 10dpo x


----------



## Lozb

@Suggerhoney omg they are brilliant lines for 10dpo. This is so urs to take home xxxx


----------



## Lozb

@Suggerhoney did u get negative yesterday?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


 I see it!! Very clear lines!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> @Suggerhoney did u get negative yesterday?


Hello hon I didn't test yesterday. But i tested at 8dpo and it was BFN. 
I don't really have symptoms. 
I had breast pain again yesterday but nothing today but I'm hoping it comes back. 
Did wake up with mild acid reflux and feeling a little sickly and been having very vivid dreams. 
I'm so scared I just hope this one sticks. 
Fixed for you hon. 

I think I ovulated in the evening so technically not 10dpo until this evening but thats only going by the mild cramps I had on cd10 in evening. 

I had pains at 6dpo all day in the right overy area but nothing since. By back has been a little achey tho. 

I really thought I was out.


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney omg beautiful!!!!! Congratulations honey!


Thanks hon im still taking 2000mg of macca and the folate do I carry on taking it. Gonna start the baby aspirin to now.
I just really hope this one is mt sticky im so nervous.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thanks ladies 

I'm so nervous I just hope this one stays and is my healthy rainbow. 
Don't even know how far I am but if my lines get darker I will work it out. 
Just don't want to jump the gun to soon. 
Really hope these lines get supper dark. 

I really really thought I was out. 

I been having sore boobs but they seem to come and go.

Like they were sore at 6 and 7 dpo then not sore then yesterday 9dpo they was a bit sore again but not sore today which makes me worry. 

I woke up to mild acid reflux and feeling a but sickly but I'm fine now. 
Been having some crazy vivid dreams. 

Oh please Lord let this be a healthy baby[-o&lt;


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Thanks ladies
> 
> I'm so nervous I just hope this one stays and is my healthy rainbow.
> Don't even know how far I am but if my lines get darker I will work it out.
> Just don't want to jump the gun to soon.
> Really hope these lines get supper dark.
> 
> I really really thought I was out.
> 
> I been having sore boobs but they seem to come and go.
> 
> Like they were sore at 6 and 7 dpo then not sore then yesterday 9dpo they was a bit sore again but not sore today which makes me worry.
> 
> I woke up to mild acid reflux and feeling a but sickly but I'm fine now.
> Been having some crazy vivid dreams.
> 
> Oh please Lord let this be a healthy baby[-o&lt;

Those lines are beautiful!! I got everything crossed for you!!


----------



## wannanewbaby

Im on cd 3 af is lightening up. I had the most vivid and strong dream of getting a bfp on 3 test last night. I swear I hate those dreams at times they kinda bring me down. 

So happy to finally see some bfps!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Those lines are beautiful!! I got everything crossed for you!!


Thank you so much hon. 
I really hope this is finally it and this one sticks [-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I love those lines for 10DPO and clear on all of your tests! I think January could be your lucky month..I have everything crossed for this to be your rainbow sticky


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney eeeek!!!! I’m keeping everything crossed for you lovely! How exciting!


----------



## Rach87

How are you doing @LuvallmyH ?


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

these are looking fab!!!! I have everything crossed for you! X


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Oh my god!!!!! Congratulations sweetheart <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney I'm so happy for you! :) ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Deethehippy thanks hon and thank you for being such an amazing friend to me u have been so supportive. 

@jellybeanxx 
Thanks hon still can't believe it was so sure I was out. 
Feel nervous but just hope this is finally it. 

@Becca_89 thank you hon very nervous and just hoping these get darker and this one is sticky. 

@Beccaboo828 
Thank you hon. I was so sure I was out. 
Not really anything obvious symptoms wise. No sore boobs today but I've had them on and off since 6dpo hopefully they will be sore again tomorrow. 
Just need this one to stick and not be another loss. 

@Bevziibubble thank you hon. 
I'm excited but nervous I think I will feel better when they are darker, its just the worry now of it sticking but I'm hoping this is finally it. Trying to stay positive x


----------



## Suggerhoney

wannanewbaby said:


> Im on cd 3 af is lightening up. I had the most vivid and strong dream of getting a bfp on 3 test last night. I swear I hate those dreams at times they kinda bring me down.
> 
> So happy to finally see some bfps!!!


Hope the dream means something hon. 
Good luck this cycle


----------



## Beccaboo828

This is from 6pm after a 4 hour hold. It is a better line from the one earlier. Im cautiously hopeful. But saying that I had the 3 positives at the start of the week then the few days of negatives so who knows how it will turn out x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beccaboo828 said:


> This is from 6pm after a 4 hour hold. It is a better line from the one earlier. Im cautiously hopeful. But saying that I had the 3 positives at the start of the week then the few days of negatives so who knows how it will turn out x
> 
> View attachment 1093320

I see it hon. Oh my gosh I really hope this is ure BFP hon and we can both be in the same due date group that wud be EPIC :yipee:


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> @Deethehippy thanks hon and thank you for being such an amazing friend to me u have been so supportive.
> 
> @jellybeanxx
> Thanks hon still can't believe it was so sure I was out.
> Feel nervous but just hope this is finally it.
> 
> @Becca_89 thank you hon very nervous and just hoping these get darker and this one is sticky.
> 
> @Beccaboo828
> Thank you hon. I was so sure I was out.
> Not really anything obvious symptoms wise. No sore boobs today but I've had them on and off since 6dpo hopefully they will be sore again tomorrow.
> Just need this one to stick and not be another loss.
> 
> @Bevziibubble thank you hon.
> I'm excited but nervous I think I will feel better when they are darker, its just the worry now of it sticking but I'm hoping this is finally it. Trying to stay positive x

I have everything crossed for you! Tommy needs a little playmate <3


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> I see it hon. Oh my gosh I really hope this is ure BFP hon and we can both be in the same due date group that wud be EPIC :yipee:

I have everything crossed. I keep thinking it isn't going to last as its still really faint but time will tell. Hopefully it doesn't turn into my 7th loss. 
It would be amazing being pregnant the same time as you!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Beccaboo828 said:


> I have everything crossed. I keep thinking it isn't going to last as its still really faint but time will tell. Hopefully it doesn't turn into my 7th loss.
> It would be amazing being pregnant the same time as you!!

Thats why I'm so nervous hon we been trying for nearly a year and I had 4 chemicals last year so im just so scared. 
I really really hope this is it and I hope its it for you to. 

Here's loads of sticky baby dust :dust:


----------



## Rach87

@Beccaboo828 its faint but I see it. Hope it gets darker for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

I can see that one Beccaboo - everything crossed for you that tomorrow/next day it is darker still.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Wahoo!!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Wahoo!!!!

Hahaha thanks hon. Gonna try and watch a movie or something on Netflix tonight to try and calm the nerves. 
So nervous about testing tommorow just praying lines are darker. [-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 whats the opk like today?


----------



## Beccaboo828

Thank you ladies <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Beccaboo828 said:


> This is from 6pm after a 4 hour hold. It is a better line from the one earlier. Im cautiously hopeful. But saying that I had the 3 positives at the start of the week then the few days of negatives so who knows how it will turn out x
> 
> View attachment 1093320

I see it! Good luck!


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney ahhhh lines amazing, keeping everything crossed lovely for tomorrow’s test


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> @Suggerhoney ahhhh lines amazing, keeping everything crossed lovely for tomorrow’s test

Thanks hon. 
I'm so nervous about tomorrow's tests just want them to get darker and darker.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Its my DDs 8th birthday on Tuesday and when I got my BFP with my youngest DS it was on our eldest DSs birthday on 2nd Feb. 
If this one sticks im due on 30th September but I'm always induced 2 to 3 weeks early. My youngest DS was due in Oct and I had him on September 23rd. 
If this one sticks I cud be induced around the 11th September which is my lovely Nannas 85th birthday. 
I told her I got faint lines today and she said she had a feeling I was pregnant. 

Gosh I just really really want this to stick


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I really want this to stick for you too, so so much!! Rooting for tomorrow's tests so badly.

I have EWCM today so think I should O by Weds/Thursday at my normal time of CD16/17.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I really want this to stick for you too, so so much!! Rooting for tomorrow's tests so badly.
> 
> I have EWCM today so think I should O by Weds/Thursday at my normal time of CD16/17.


Thanks sweety I really hope this is it. 
Feeling sick and headachey and hot. 
Hope its good signs. 

Sounds like O is coming up hon good luck fixed so much for you. Xxx


----------



## ilex88

Suggerhoney said:


> Its my DDs 8th birthday on Tuesday and when I got my BFP with my youngest DS it was on our eldest DSs birthday on 2nd Feb.
> If this one sticks im due on 30th September but I'm always induced 2 to 3 weeks early. My youngest DS was due in Oct and I had him on September 23rd.
> If this one sticks I cud be induced around the 11th September which is my lovely Nannas 85th birthday.
> I told her I got faint lines today and she said she had a feeling I was pregnant.
> 
> Gosh I just really really want this to stick

I really hope this is it for you! It would just be so perfect for the dates to all tie up like that.

Looking forward to seeing those lines getting darker!


----------



## BabyBrain80

Omg!!!!! @Suggerhoney !!! I'm so excited I can't type properly!!! 
I'm in the bath catching up, I've had to read all messages since Wednesday in one go, as everytime I pop on I can only read one or two posts then I get nagged! 
So I've binge read the thread and now totally forgotten everything!! I'm so super happy for you!!! 
Please let this be a sticky one!!! Xxxx


----------



## BabyBrain80

Afm....I'm around ovulation, cd16 and had a few pains on Thursday and tonight. My opk looked slightly darker than control yesterday and today. It's all I can go on, that and ewcm.
We dtd CD13 and 15. I did hope for tonight but my lovely OH is in a total huff with me (hence hiding in the bath) so I think tonight is out of the question. Plus if he knows we have to do it, then the pressure gets to him.

@Rach87 Can you stick me down for testing on the 30th please. I am really going to try NOT to test before then. :haha:


----------



## babybears25

Just caught up with all the messages...

Wow @Suggerhoney those lines are amazing! I’m so happy for you :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky one...finally your rainbow baby!


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney Amazing!! I’m so excited for you! I remember you mentioned that with your successful pregnancies you always got a bfp by 10 dpo, so this looks great for you! I have a good feeling about this one for you. Fx it’s your sticky baby in there!


----------



## ciz

Ladies can I have your advice on this, the thin one looks close but not quite but according to cb not even remotely close? Confused


----------



## Rach87

@reiko this mornings was a little darker but not as dark as control, had O pains on the right side around noon, and the last test almost looks a little lighter. Could it peak that quickly? 

so top is 6pm yesterday, then midnight, 9:30am and 2:30pm


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 is it maybe urine concentration too? I dunno. I think you’ll probably get a positive tomorrow even with that last one being lighter??


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney yay!!!! I am SO happy for you! Try not to stress, I know it’s easier said than done!


----------



## atx614

Anyone see a line here? This is the first test I’ve done in the past few cycles I have seen something on. I am 9DPO, evening 4 hour hold. Wasn’t going to test yet but just felt like I HAD to. I will test with a FRER tomorrow


----------



## salamander91

Congrats suggerhoney :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney omg congratulations. I'm hoping this is a sticky bean for you. You so deserve this. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## J_and_D

atx614 said:


> Anyone see a line here? This is the first test I’ve done in the past few cycles I have seen something on. I am 9DPO, evening 4 hour hold. Wasn’t going to test yet but just felt like I HAD to. I will test with a FRER tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1093332

I might have line eyes but I swear I see a vvvfl!


----------



## J_and_D

@Suggerhoney congrats on those lines!


----------



## Beccaboo828

atx614 said:


> Anyone see a line here? This is the first test I’ve done in the past few cycles I have seen something on. I am 9DPO, evening 4 hour hold. Wasn’t going to test yet but just felt like I HAD to. I will test with a FRER tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1093332

I see it! Good luck!!! X


----------



## Suggerhoney

BabyBrain80 said:


> Omg!!!!! @Suggerhoney !!! I'm so excited I can't type properly!!!
> I'm in the bath catching up, I've had to read all messages since Wednesday in one go, as everytime I pop on I can only read one or two posts then I get nagged!
> So I've binge read the thread and now totally forgotten everything!! I'm so super happy for you!!!
> Please let this be a sticky one!!! Xxxx


Awwww thank u so much hon.
Yes these ladies move so fast on here I had to binge read the other day haha. If u go away for a day or two there's like 5 new pages to read lol.

Good luck this month hon fixed for you so much lovely.

I'm so nervous about testing.
I've got lower backache and feeling a little crampy hoping its bean getting snuggly in there.
I'm a bit worried because I have zero breast tenderness now but I'm hoping it will come back. Been feeling a bit sickly but had a niggly headache so cud be that.

Don't drop ure phone in the bath hon lol :shock:



babybears25 said:


> Just caught up with all the messages...
> 
> Wow @Suggerhoney those lines are amazing! I’m so happy for you :happydance: I really hope this is your sticky one...finally your rainbow baby!


Thanks hon
So nervous but I really hope this is it. Feel like I been on such a journey with all u woman <3



Teafor2 said:


> @Suggerhoney Amazing!! I’m so excited for you! I remember you mentioned that with your successful pregnancies you always got a bfp by 10 dpo, so this looks great for you! I have a good feeling about this one for you. Fx it’s your sticky baby in there!


Thanks hon.
I got faint lines at 10dpo with the CPs to but not as dark. So hoping this is a sticky.
I'm feeling a little crampy right now and lower backache and I remember the lower backache at the beginning with my son so hope its a good sign.
Bit worried about the boobs not hurting now but hopefully it will come back.
They been a bit on and off for the past few days.
Definitely mild crampy and lower back ache but around where my right overy wud be, hoping that bean getting snuggly in there.
Like a bag of nerves hon.



ciz said:


> Ladies can I have your advice on this, the thin one looks close but not quite but according to cb not even remotely close? Confused
> View attachment 1093330

Well that's strange hon. I wud think u wud have a flashy face with that cheapie that dark.
Or is that the pink one?



Rach87 said:


> @reiko this mornings was a little darker but not as dark as control, had O pains on the right side around noon, and the last test almost looks a little lighter. Could it peak that quickly?
> 
> so top is 6pm yesterday, then midnight, 9:30am and 2:30pm
> 
> View attachment 1093331

Oh Rach I love them opks. U will definitely know when u get ure peak hon the test line goes darker than the control they are really good tests.
Definitely one of my favourite OPKs.
I reckon ure get ure peak in the next day or two and im gonna keep everything so crossed for you hon.
I'm gonna keep it all crossed for all u ladies. U have all been so supportive. Love u all.



atx614 said:


> Anyone see a line here? This is the first test I’ve done in the past few cycles I have seen something on. I am 9DPO, evening 4 hour hold. Wasn’t going to test yet but just felt like I HAD to. I will test with a FRER tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1093332


Thank you hon. I'm currently lead down on the sofa watching Bridget Jones Baby.
I'm having cramps in the right overy area and lower back ache so hoping that's the bean getting cosy.

I can definitely see a line on ure test hon clearly.
Eeeeek fixed for a supper dupper sticky beanie hon for us both and all the other ladies with lines. Heres loads of baby dust :dust::dust::dust:


salamander91 said:


> Congrats suggerhoney :bfp: :hugs:


Thank you so much sweety.
Fixed this is ure month to hon

:dust:



Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney omg congratulations. I'm hoping this is a sticky bean for you. You so deserve this. Wishing you lots of luck xx

Thank you hon.

Wow I can't believe ure so far now hon oh how lovely u must be getting so excited now. I'm like a nervous wreck im scared to get excited. I'm to scared to add a ticker or join the September due date group, im only 3+3 so so supper early i just want this to stick and be healthy so much[-o&lt;



J_and_D said:


> @Suggerhoney congrats on those lines!

Thank you hon.


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney its the flashy face ones. I know right, I would have expected a flashy face at least but nope. I’m aching and ewcm too


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> @Suggerhoney its the flashy face ones. I know right, I would have expected a flashy face at least but nope. I’m aching and ewcm too


Sounds like ure about to ovulate soon hon. 
Maybe it will just come up with a static smiley. 
I've heard that can happen hon. 

Those [email protected] opks are so good. 
Not sure how long the batteries last with the digital one it mite be running low hon and not enough power for the flashy. 
That [email protected] look very very close to positive. They have never failed me when I've used them and I've had a few batches.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Congratulations @Suggerhoney fingers crossed for sticky bean hun! 

Afm 10dpo, i took one test this morning whilst on holiday as we need to up and go tomorrow and bfn, but not letting it get me down as i was 12dpo with my daughter :) 

Good luck to everyone testing soon!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu this afternoons was only a 2 hour hold so possibly. @Suggerhoney thanks, hopefully. Its funny even though its just an opk its super exciting to see 2 lines.:haha:


----------



## wrapunzel

Good luck @Suggerhoney and @Beccaboo828!!!

@Teafor2 @Rach87 what're you two feeling right now?

I am on CD21 since the bleed started and no clear ovulation yet. I've had breast pain all day today which feels just like the few days I was pregnant sigh and it's triggering me so much I cannot quite remember if breast pain is an O symptom for me or not. Nipple sensitivity, yes, but this burning deep tissue pain like when milk is coming in? can't recall. 

I have days like this where I feel "fertile" and days where I have random cramps & (tmi warning!) loose stools like during my AF. So I assume my hormones are just wildly flopping about.

It's really making me quite depressed considering most of the last year my cycles were 25-ish days long. Not only did I fail to conceive "properly" but I messed up my chances for the next cycle too.

I did order some progesterone cream today, so I guess we have resolved to keep trying despite my anxieties.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ciz said:


> Ladies can I have your advice on this, the thin one looks close but not quite but according to cb not even remotely close? Confused
> View attachment 1093330

I wouldn’t say positive. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Rach87

Ooooh @atx614 somethings catching my eye!


----------



## Rach87

@wrapunzel sorry your cycle is off, hope everything levels put soon for you and next cycle is back to normal. Afm gearing up to O. Felt some bloating and kinda blah today, have some almost positive opks. Excited to almost be in the tww again!


----------



## Teafor2

@wrapunzel That sucks that your hormones are so wacky right now. Are you doing opks at all? I hope you ovulate soon! 

I am 4 dpo today and have been having my typical post o sensitive nipples. I’m also getting some breast tenderness which sometimes happens for me after ovulation and sometimes doesn’t. This month I got a lot of ewcm in the days leading up to ovulation which is very unusual for me... hoping it helped! I know our timing was good this month so I’m feeling hopeful.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 - good luck, I hope the EWCM did the trick!

Atx614 - I can see a line! Good luck with your FRER.

I’m on CD14 today so will be starting the BD schedule from now on in and hoping to O by CD17 like usual. Keeping an eye on the OPK’s.

Good luck to everyone testing and ovulating.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Its my DDs 8th birthday on Tuesday and when I got my BFP with my youngest DS it was on our eldest DSs birthday on 2nd Feb.
> If this one sticks im due on 30th September but I'm always induced 2 to 3 weeks early. My youngest DS was due in Oct and I had him on September 23rd.
> If this one sticks I cud be induced around the 11th September which is my lovely Nannas 85th birthday.
> I told her I got faint lines today and she said she had a feeling I was pregnant.
> 
> Gosh I just really really want this to stick


 Aww ❤️ Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies im shaking like a leaf.
> I'm 10dpo and I've got this
> View attachment 1093318
> View attachment 1093319
> 
> 
> I'm shaking like a leaf and so scared.
> Please let this be sticky and viable and healthy and my take home rainbow[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

OMG fingers crossed for you, 10dpo great lines!!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

atx614 said:


> Anyone see a line here? This is the first test I’ve done in the past few cycles I have seen something on. I am 9DPO, evening 4 hour hold. Wasn’t going to test yet but just felt like I HAD to. I will test with a FRER tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 1093332

I see something faint fingers crossed


----------



## Beccaboo828

So so frustrating that I can't get a good photo! Its so much better this morning x


----------



## Deethehippy

Beccaboo828 said:


> So so frustrating that I can't get a good photo! Its so much better this morning x
> 
> View attachment 1093336

I’m glad it looks better today :) I can see it on my phone so must be quite dark! FX!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Deethehippy said:


> I’m glad it looks better today :) I can see it on my phone so must be quite dark! FX!

Thank you <3 how are you doing? I keep seeing names like yours popping up from when I had my little boy. Makes me feel all sentimental lol xx


----------



## ciz

Beccaboo828 said:


> So so frustrating that I can't get a good photo! Its so much better this morning x
> 
> View attachment 1093336

I can see something good luck :)


----------



## Beccaboo828

ciz said:


> I can see something good luck :)

I'm a bag of nerves haha thank you for looking <3


----------



## ciz

@Suggerhoney you were right beaut. It jumped straight to a static happy face... thanks for the warning clear blue... honestly lol!


----------



## Deethehippy

Beccaboo828 said:


> Thank you <3 how are you doing? I keep seeing names like yours popping up from when I had my little boy. Makes me feel all sentimental lol xx

I’m good thanks..waiting to ovulate. I’m probably too old to be in this club now but hoping for one last little bubba before menopause hits.


----------



## atx614

My FRER has a line!! Trying not to get to excited as my IC is lighter than last night though and this is a FMU. I will FRER again in two days. But I will IC multiple times between then lol. Please stick little bean!!! Please!


----------



## loeylo

Congrats to all the new positives! I’m just popping in and out these days, I’ve got a lot going on (we are still trying though!) 

currently due to ovulate in a day or so.


----------



## Deethehippy

atx614 said:


> My FRER has a line!! Trying not to get to excited as my IC is lighter than last night though and this is a FMU. I will FRER again in two days. But I will IC multiple times between then lol. Please stick little bean!!! Please!
> 
> View attachment 1093350
> View attachment 1093351
> View attachment 1093352

Congrats, those are good lines! :)


----------



## Beccaboo828

Deethehippy said:


> I’m good thanks..waiting to ovulate. I’m probably too old to be in this club now but hoping for one last little bubba before menopause hits.

Don't be silly. If you are too old then so am I!


----------



## Beccaboo828

atx614 said:


> My FRER has a line!! Trying not to get to excited as my IC is lighter than last night though and this is a FMU. I will FRER again in two days. But I will IC multiple times between then lol. Please stick little bean!!! Please!
> 
> View attachment 1093350
> View attachment 1093351
> View attachment 1093352

Eek congratulations


----------



## babybears25

@Beccaboo828 i can see the line!

@atx614 congrats!


----------



## Beccaboo828

babybears25 said:


> @Beccaboo828 i can see the line!
> 
> @atx614 congrats!

Thank you! I had a great line on the 13th but they turned negative. Then yesterday they started positive again. I'm so confused x


----------



## wrapunzel

Rach87 said:


> @wrapunzel sorry your cycle is off, hope everything levels put soon for you and next cycle is back to normal. Afm gearing up to O. Felt some bloating and kinda blah today, have some almost positive opks. Excited to almost be in the tww again!

:lol: very nice!



Teafor2 said:


> @wrapunzel That sucks that your hormones are so wacky right now. Are you doing opks at all? I hope you ovulate soon!
> 
> I am 4 dpo today and have been having my typical post o sensitive nipples. I’m also getting some breast tenderness which sometimes happens for me after ovulation and sometimes doesn’t. This month I got a lot of ewcm in the days leading up to ovulation which is very unusual for me... hoping it helped! I know our timing was good this month so I’m feeling hopeful.

Ahhhh excited for you! I didn't grab OPKs, I used to use them but never saw a negative one back then, if I had O symptoms and thought to test it was always positive. Now though... maybe I'll order some lol.



Beccaboo828 said:


> So so frustrating that I can't get a good photo! Its so much better this morning x

I see it ever so faintly! hope it gets darker <3



atx614 said:


> My FRER has a line!! Trying not to get to excited as my IC is lighter than last night though and this is a FMU. I will FRER again in two days. But I will IC multiple times between then lol. Please stick little bean!!! Please!

fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## wrapunzel

My breasts are crazy sore still today and I also realized I ate like 3000cal yesterday and yet went to bed starving :-k so I'm thinking just for fun I will take a preg test tomorrow if this keeps up :haha: I did have slight ovary twinges ewcm etc way back around January 8th-9th but I was barely processing that I'd miscarried yet and it was so mild... hmmm


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz mine went straight from no smile at all straight to a static (without flashing) the month I feel 

congratulations to all the new positives!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney will you keep taking the Maca root now that you have two lines? Or when do you stop taking it?

I am taking b12 and cod liver oil this cycle also, but not sure if I should keep taking it after my missed period or not. Taking a prenatal as well


----------



## ciz

@MadamRose oooo thanks, sounds promising that this isn’t a fluke month then :)!

Did another thin strip and think I can safely say it’s peak time to catch this egg


----------



## aymz1983

Hello everyone, had an urge to pop back and log in and see how everyone is doing! So great to see all the BFPs so far - @Suggerhoney those lines are fab, I'm definitely going to stick around just to see how you get on :) Fingers crossed for everyone else either this cycle or next.
Hope everyone is doing ok otherwise X


----------



## ciz

atx614 said:


> My FRER has a line!! Trying not to get to excited as my IC is lighter than last night though and this is a FMU. I will FRER again in two days. But I will IC multiple times between then lol. Please stick little bean!!! Please!
> 
> View attachment 1093350
> View attachment 1093351
> View attachment 1093352


Oooooo lines :) when’s AF due hun?


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> My breasts are crazy sore still today and I also realized I ate like 3000cal yesterday and yet went to bed starving :-k so I'm thinking just for fun I will take a preg test tomorrow if this keeps up :haha: I did have slight ovary twinges ewcm etc way back around January 8th-9th but I was barely processing that I'd miscarried yet and it was so mild... hmmm

I would LOVE if you popped back on here with a surprise positive!


----------



## atx614

ciz said:


> Oooooo lines :) when’s AF due hun?

AF is due Saturday. I am 9 DPO according to my first OPK, Possibly 10DPO as I had a positive 2 days in a row so not sure which day I actually Od


----------



## wannanewbaby

atx614 said:


> AF is due Saturday. I am 9 DPO according to my first OPK, Possibly 10DPO as I had a positive 2 days in a row so not sure which day I actually Od

Beautiful lines!! So happy to finally see some bfps popping up!!!


----------



## ciz

atx614 said:


> AF is due Saturday. I am 9 DPO according to my first OPK, Possibly 10DPO as I had a positive 2 days in a row so not sure which day I actually Od

Lines look fab lovely. Everything crossed they get darker :)


----------



## elencor

Wow congratulations @Suggerhoney and all others BFP!! 

I have no idea how many dpo I am, I didn't use opks this month for the first time, but I must be 6-10dpo, and BFN. I know it's early but I've been trying for 6 months already and I'm starting to think something is wrong...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow, look at those BFP ladies!! COngradulations!!


----------



## Lozb

9/10 dpo BFN today. Due on anytime soon. She should be here by Wednesday. First day of homeschool today and cud have so dne with a glass of wine tonight lol. He is 4 so not the greatest age to do online learning when he likes practical hands on stuff, but we made it to 3pm, mind he is now cutting out pictures (see likes practical stuff). Hope all is wee with everyone, my boobs are hurting abit today at the sides and had some ewcm yesterday and today. 

@Suggerhoney any tests today. Fingers so crossed for u x


----------



## wantingagirl

OMG suggerhoney congrats and super congrats to everyone else.

becca it’s so confusing I hope next test is stronger.

deethehippy how old are you hun I’m 40 soon xx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations to all the :bfp:


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> @Suggerhoney you were right beaut. It jumped straight to a static happy face... thanks for the warning clear blue... honestly lol!
> 
> View attachment 1093342
> View attachment 1093343

Yay so glad you got ure peak i had a feeling u wud. Get BDing hahaha. Good luck hon go catch that eggy:spermy:


----------



## MadamRose

@ciz definitely not I thought I was out but I ovulated the day after my smiley face according to my temperature


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hello ladies 
Need to catch up on the rest of the thread I've read some but not everything . 

I'm gonna add yesterdays tests first and then todays. 

Ladies I really hope and pray this is it im still so nervous. 
No symptoms which has me panicking but just hoping they come on soon.


----------



## Beccaboo828

L


Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> Need to catch up on the rest of the thread I've read some but not everything .
> 
> I'm gonna add yesterdays tests first and then todays.
> 
> Ladies I really hope and pray this is it im still so nervous.
> No symptoms which has me panicking but just hoping they come on soon.
> View attachment 1093371
> View attachment 1093370
> View attachment 1093369
> View attachment 1093368

Looking good lovely xx


----------



## Lozb

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> Need to catch up on the rest of the thread I've read some but not everything .
> 
> I'm gonna add yesterdays tests first and then todays.
> 
> Ladies I really hope and pray this is it im still so nervous.
> No symptoms which has me panicking but just hoping they come on soon.
> View attachment 1093371
> View attachment 1093370
> View attachment 1093369
> View attachment 1093368

omg so much darker xxx hope it keeps going for u. Stick bean stick xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu this afternoons was only a 2 hour hold so possibly. @Suggerhoney thanks, hopefully. Its funny even though its just an opk its super exciting to see 2 lines.:haha:


Good luck this cycle hon


----------



## Rach87

Wow @Suggerhoney that is crazy progression in just one day!


----------



## Flueky88

Sugger that is fab progression for only one day!! Fx so hard for you!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney beautiful progression!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much ladies.
I'm just concerned because I have no symptoms at all.
I just feel normol.
But lines definitely darker.
Just hope and pray they continue to get darker and darker.
And hope symptoms start soon wud make me feel a bit better and a bit more confidant.

I did a picture of both Frer to compare
Top one is yesterday and bottom today


I feel terrible because my neighbour is ttc to and keeps asking if I've tested and I said no. I hate lying but I'm to scared to say anything yet.
If my lines Continue to get darker I will tell her. She's really supportive.
I really hope she gets her BFP next and all u ladies here to I really want u all to get ure BFPs.

:dust:


----------



## Lozb

Anyone get neg tests one day and next get positive, trying to pick myself up.


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney no symptoms doesnt really mean anything. With my daughter I had nothing, 3 days of mild nausea and severe exhaustion at 6 weeks, then nothing. I felt amaaaaazing when I was pregnant with her. Now my son is a different story, absolutely miserable I swear from implantation on. Every pregnancy is different.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you so much ladies.
> I'm just concerned because I have no symptoms at all.
> I just feel normol.
> But lines definitely darker.
> Just hope and pray they continue to get darker and darker.
> And hope symptoms start soon wud make me feel a bit better and a bit more confidant.
> 
> I did a picture of both Frer to compare
> Top one is yesterday and bottom today
> View attachment 1093372
> 
> 
> I feel terrible because my neighbour is ttc to and keeps asking if I've tested and I said no. I hate lying but I'm to scared to say anything yet.
> If my lines Continue to get darker I will tell her. She's really supportive.
> I really hope she gets her BFP next and all u ladies here to I really want u all to get ure BFPs.
> 
> :dust:

Really beautiful progression!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Anyone check cervix regularly? 

After O my cervix went down, as it should but around 7 dpo it went up high and soft. I was convinced I'd have a BFP this morning at 10 dpo. 

But no.....BFN. 

Uhhhhh I know CP means not much but any ladies with BFP check cervix by chance?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> Need to catch up on the rest of the thread I've read some but not everything .
> 
> I'm gonna add yesterdays tests first and then todays.
> 
> Ladies I really hope and pray this is it im still so nervous.
> No symptoms which has me panicking but just hoping they come on soon.
> View attachment 1093371
> View attachment 1093370
> View attachment 1093369
> View attachment 1093368

Absolutely lovely progression! Stick baby stick!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> Anyone get neg tests one day and next get positive, trying to pick myself up.

Yup. BFN on a frer at 11dpo and BFP on 12 dpo!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank you so much @Rach87. 
Maybe symptoms will come soon. 
With my DD i had sore boobs a week b4 AF but no other symptoms. I got sickness from 13 weeks and cudnt stand the smell of fried food. 

But with my son I had loads of symptoms b4 9 got my BFP. 
Sore boobs is normoly a classic sign for me. Mine were a little sore but no soreness today or yesterday. 
Had cramps last night and lower back ache so maybe that was the bean getting cosy and maybe symptoms will come soon. It wud make me feel a bit better even if it was just sore boobs. 
I see u said ure feeling blah I sometimes feel like that during ovulation hon so I expect ure about to ovulate then ure be in the 2ww again. Got a good feeling about u this cycle. <3



Lozb said:


> omg so much darker xxx hope it keeps going for u. Stick bean stick xx

Thank you hon these are darker than my chemicals so I really hope this is finally it but still so nervous esp with lack of symptoms. 
I just feel normol. Some cramps and backache last night but nothing today. 

U can get a BFN one day and then a BFP the next hon. I'm wondering if I wud of tested at 9dpo if I wud of got lines. I did at 8dpo and they were white as white BFN. 
10dpo seems to be the day I get lines tho. 
Good luck hon hope when u test next u get lines hon. 
I think if this is not ure month this month then next month will be. Just a feeling u will get ure :bfp: soon. 



Flueky88 said:


> Sugger that is fab progression for only one day!! Fx so hard for you!


Thank you so much hon. Still nervous because zero symptoms but hopefully the tests will keep getting darker and symptoms will come soon. 
I had so many with my son from 7dpo. 
So it does worry me but these lines are darker than my chemicals so im just praying this is finally it and this one is supper sticky and healthy. 
:dust:



MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney beautiful progression!

Thanks hon. 
Do i still keep on with the Macca? I'm taking 2000mg shud I lower it? 



sallyhansen76 said:


> Really beautiful progression!!

Thanks hon. 
Have u tested again? 

I was so scared testing today and I know i will be over the next few days, just hoping they continue to get darker and darker. Good luck hon :dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you so much ladies.
> I'm just concerned because I have no symptoms at all.
> I just feel normol.
> But lines definitely darker.
> Just hope and pray they continue to get darker and darker.
> And hope symptoms start soon wud make me feel a bit better and a bit more confidant.
> 
> I did a picture of both Frer to compare
> Top one is yesterday and bottom today
> View attachment 1093372
> 
> 
> I feel terrible because my neighbour is ttc to and keeps asking if I've tested and I said no. I hate lying but I'm to scared to say anything yet.
> If my lines Continue to get darker I will tell her. She's really supportive.
> I really hope she gets her BFP next and all u ladies here to I really want u all to get ure BFPs.
> 
> :dust:

You shouldn’t feel terrible!! You’ve been trying for almost a year it’s your turn girl!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> Absolutely lovely progression! Stick baby stick!!


Thank you hon. Praying so much this is finally it [-o&lt;


----------



## Reiko_ctu

5dpo and I’m feeling out! I know it’s early lol. Gotta try and not think about it this week till the weekend when it’s test time!


----------



## wrapunzel

elencor said:


> I have no idea how many dpo I am, I didn't use opks this month for the first time, but I must be 6-10dpo, and BFN. I know it's early but I've been trying for 6 months already and I'm starting to think something is wrong...

The maths of conception comfort me: on average, a 1 in 4 chance of a fertilized embryo with perfectly timed sex. Then furthermore, a 1 in 3 chance of that pregnancy ending within the first few weeks (I just had that happen). 

That means for each perfect cycle ttc, there is only an 8% chance of a pregnancy that continues to the second tri and beyond. In other words, after 12 months of trying, 96% of healthy women will end up pregnant, but if you look at that same group at 6 months of trying, only 48% of those women will had gotten pregnant! This is why most fertility specialists say they want to see people after a year of TTC, it's not arbitrary. 
Hang in there hun :dust:



sallyhansen76 said:


> Anyone check cervix regularly?
> 
> After O my cervix went down, as it should but around 7 dpo it went up high and soft. I was convinced I'd have a BFP this morning at 10 dpo.
> 
> But no.....BFN.
> 
> Uhhhhh I know CP means not much but any ladies with BFP check cervix by chance?

I have checked my cervix regularly for about five years now and honestly I know for me personally, it doesn't mean much. It's always high and soft and open during my O but randomly like that on other days too, it's always very low and hard during my AF but doesn't drop to like that until literally an hour before I bleed, so who knows what's going on during the TTC you know? It was high and soft during my chemical last month though.


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - those IC's are such good progression! and the FRER looks like a totally different test. I still have an awesome feeling about this being yours forever  :dance:


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank you so much ladies.
> I'm just concerned because I have no symptoms at all.
> I just feel normol.
> But lines definitely darker.
> Just hope and pray they continue to get darker and darker.
> And hope symptoms start soon wud make me feel a bit better and a bit more confidant.
> 
> I did a picture of both Frer to compare
> Top one is yesterday and bottom today
> View attachment 1093372
> 
> 
> I feel terrible because my neighbour is ttc to and keeps asking if I've tested and I said no. I hate lying but I'm to scared to say anything yet.
> If my lines Continue to get darker I will tell her. She's really supportive.
> I really hope she gets her BFP next and all u ladies here to I really want u all to get ure BFPs.
> 
> :dust:

Beautiful progression!!!


----------



## Becca_89

@Suggerhoney came on to check if you had added more tests, what lovely progression!! Amazing for one day! I have a good feeling :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

@Suggerhoney fab progression!!
With ds3 I had no symptoms what so ever, not even my normal cm when pregnant, so was definitely shocked when got bfp x


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney Yeah tested (on my testing thread) 
BFN. Was positive I would see something. I held out and didnt test 8-9dpo. THought I would be rewarded (seiously the things we tell ourselves LOL) 
with nice pink lines this morning. 

But nope...and since posting my question about my cervix the darn thing when down...as if to spite me. 

UHHHH I hate the TWW. I would really like for my DH to just say 'LET'S TRY THIS EVERY MONTH and be FULL in' I never know if I have another shot at making a baby until O comes and he either pull out or not. ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression!


----------



## MadamRose

Super progression @Suggerhoney


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Hello ladies
> Need to catch up on the rest of the thread I've read some but not everything .
> 
> I'm gonna add yesterdays tests first and then todays.
> 
> Ladies I really hope and pray this is it im still so nervous.
> No symptoms which has me panicking but just hoping they come on soon.
> View attachment 1093371
> View attachment 1093370
> View attachment 1093369
> View attachment 1093368

There is a massive difference between them. This has to be a sticky bean.


----------



## GemmaG

Amazing progression @Suggerhoney thats definitely a little sticky bean you have there! Congratulations I’m so chuffed for you x


----------



## topazicatzbet

I ve been getting bfn so just waiting for af but I have a 15/16 day lp so have a good few days to wait yet then on to cycle 7.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve been getting bfn so just waiting for af but I have a 15/16 day lp so have a good few days to wait yet then on to cycle 7.

Sorry hun xx GL for next cycle!! Hope February is your month!!


----------



## elencor

@Suggerhoney those are amazing lines, can't believe your only 11dpo!! Fingers crossed for you! 



wrapunzel said:


> The maths of conception comfort me: on average, a 1 in 4 chance of a fertilized embryo with perfectly timed sex. Then furthermore, a 1 in 3 chance of that pregnancy ending within the first few weeks (I just had that happen).
> 
> That means for each perfect cycle ttc, there is only an 8% chance of a pregnancy that continues to the second tri and beyond. In other words, after 12 months of trying, 96% of healthy women will end up pregnant, but if you look at that same group at 6 months of trying, only 48% of those women will had gotten pregnant! This is why most fertility specialists say they want to see people after a year of TTC, it's not arbitrary.

Thank you!! Yes that comforts me a bit too... Same thing happened to me at my first try in July, I got pregnant but only for a few days. It bothers me that I'm relatively young (30) don't have any children, and yet in 6 months the only pregnancy I've got has been a CP, makes me feel something's wrong.. Let's hope not! 
What about you, have you been trying for long?


----------



## Rach87

atx614 said:


> My FRER has a line!! Trying not to get to excited as my IC is lighter than last night though and this is a FMU. I will FRER again in two days. But I will IC multiple times between then lol. Please stick little bean!!! Please!
> 
> View attachment 1093350
> View attachment 1093351
> View attachment 1093352

I wouldnt worry about the ic’s - theyre two different brands so cant really compare. Yay for a beautiful line in the frer!


----------



## Rach87

What are your thoughts? The darkest was at 9:30am yesterday, and I did have a few min of mild pain in my right ovary yesterday at noon. Do you think my body tried to Ov but didnt, or did my lh surge and fall that fast between testings? Should I just keep testing until I get a for sure positive?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu

I was 99.9% sure i was out hon.
I had sore boobs (just the right) at 1 2 3 ddpo.
Nothing at 5 dpo. Then sore right boob again at 6 and 7dpo.
Then nothing at 8dpo then they were slightly sore again at 9dpo.
But the last 2 days not sore at all. Maybe slightly around the nipple but only when pressing and really mild. Its making me feel nervous but I'm hoping with the darker lines today it means this one is for keeps.
I'm so scared.
Good luck hon.

@wannanewbaby 
Thank you hon im still a nervous wreck tho. Just praying this is finally it. 

@Becca_89 
Thank you hon. I really do hope this is it and my tests get supper dark. Hope I have a supper sticky healthy beanie in there. 


@xxmyheartxx 
Thanks hon that does give me some reassurance. 
Just hope I dont lose this one and its for keeps. 

@sallyhansen76 
What dpo are u hon? Hope there is still time. 

As for cervix u really can't tell. With my son my cervix was low firm closed right up until 24 weeks and then it went up. 
My cervix now is low firm and closed. 
Got everything fixed for u hon. 
I'm a nervous wreck i just so scared this will end in another loss but I'm praying it's for keeps.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach87 said:


> What are your thoughts? The darkest was at 9:30am yesterday, and I did have a few min of mild pain in my right ovary yesterday at noon. Do you think my body tried to Ov but didnt, or did my lh surge and fall that fast between testings? Should I just keep testing until I get a for sure positive?
> 
> View attachment 1093380
> View attachment 1093381

I think the 930am one looks as good as positive, but maybe keep testing and DTDing just in case! Good luck.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u so much ladies for all the support. 
Really hope and pray your all right and this one is sticky and viable and healthy. 
Still so nervous. 

Wish I had symptoms I think if I had symptoms I'd feel a bit better. 
Hope they come soon even its just one thing. 
And really hope these lines keep getting darker and darker. 
[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

topazicatzbet said:


> I ve been getting bfn so just waiting for af but I have a 15/16 day lp so have a good few days to wait yet then on to cycle 7.


So sorry hon I really hope u get a BFP in the next few days. 


And to all u other ladies 
I really hope u all get ure BFPs.
Rooting for you all.


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney lovely progression with the tests. Please don't worry about no symptoms. I had 3 years of symptoms every month and the month I actually fell I had zero... nada... nothing. My symptoms started around 20DPO... Thats when the killer boobs kicked in. I had no MS or anything. Ive been lucky. At points I wish I had symptoms, so I knew I was progressing ok. I peed on sticks until I was 11 weeks!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 What’s the Cm situation like? Have you noticed any ewcm yet? If you haven’t I’d say you might just be gearing up for a few days so keep testing.


----------



## Lozb

Af is coming link pink spotting and my bloating increases to crazy pressure jst before and that’s how I feel. She be here by tonight or in morning.


----------



## wrapunzel

elencor said:


> Thank you!! Yes that comforts me a bit too... Same thing happened to me at my first try in July, I got pregnant but only for a few days. It bothers me that I'm relatively young (30) don't have any children, and yet in 6 months the only pregnancy I've got has been a CP, makes me feel something's wrong.. Let's hope not!
> What about you, have you been trying for long?

Aww I'm sorry about your loss. Last cycle was my first TTC #3 and I had the cp.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu i had some good ewcm yesterday evening and more today. Think I may have Ov’d. CD9 today. Hopefully its mature enough. We BD yesterday and 2 days ago. So that timing was good at least. I guess I’ll know in a week and a half. [-o&lt; I have like 43 opks still so I’ll keep poas bc, well, why not?


----------



## Rach87

If Ive missed adding anyone to the front page please let me know, this thread is fast as lightning!

also Im eager to add some :bfp: to the main page so as soon as you mama’s are ready for that tag me!


----------



## Rach87

Deethehippy said:


> I think the 930am one looks as good as positive, but maybe keep testing and DTDing just in case! Good luck.

thanks @Deethehippy hubby is off next few days so he’ll be happy for that haha. Do you have a test date yet?


----------



## ciz

@Rach87 id say your 9:30am was looking good too :)


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu i had some good ewcm yesterday evening and more today. Think I may have Ov’d. CD9 today. Hopefully its mature enough. We BD yesterday and 2 days ago. So that timing was good at least. I guess I’ll know in a week and a half. [-o&lt; I have like 43 opks still so I’ll keep poas bc, well, why not?

That’s crazy early!! When are you going to test? You don’t temp do you?


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach87 said:


> thanks @Deethehippy hubby is off next few days so he’ll be happy for that haha. Do you have a test date yet?

I'm thinking I should ovulate on Thursday so Jan 31st would be my test date please. I always know one way or the other by 10DPO. If I ovulate later I will obviously test in Feb but hoping to ovulate sooner rather than later.


----------



## KatVM

Hey ladies! 

I started taking Vitex at the beginning of my last cycle (2 a day). I now on day 35 of my cycle , 4-5 days past my usual period start date. Pregnancy tests are negative. I stopped taking Vitex 4 days ago when I was expecting my period to start. 

I’m only taking Vitex because I was hoping it would help with ovulation, I currently ovulate know day 20-21 of my cycle. 

Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu Ugh I know. Same thing happened after the chemical before my son, but then I got pregnant with him so Im not overly worried about it being early, just wish I would have started checking sooner. I was going to temp and even redownloaded ff and was all pumped to chart but my dd has been getting up 2-3 times every night for weeks so I figured my temps would be crap anyway. She was up 4 times last night. I did of course temp this morning but if I already Ovd its useless anyway. Oh well. Probably test the 25th which would put me at 8dpo. Same day as you! Hope we both get bfps!!


----------



## Rach87

@KatVM sorry i haven’t taken vitex before so Im no help, but I hope you get out of limbo soon, its so frustrating!


----------



## wrapunzel

KatVM said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I started taking Vitex at the beginning of my last cycle (2 a day). I now on day 35 of my cycle , 4-5 days past my usual period start date. Pregnancy tests are negative. I stopped taking Vitex 4 days ago when I was expecting my period to start.
> 
> I’m only taking Vitex because I was hoping it would help with ovulation, I currently ovulate know day 20-21 of my cycle.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this?

If I recall correctly, you're supposed to use it for only part of your cycle. I used to take it in luteal phase only.


----------



## ilex88

@Suggerhoney - your line progression is amazing! Puts mine to shame :lol:

Here are my tests from dpo 10 and 12. Definitely going in the right direction at the moment.



@Rach87 - I'm treating myself to a digital Clearblue test on Wed, as that's when my period would have been due, so as long as my lines are still getting darker and all is good with the digi I'll be shouting up to be put on the first page!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Nixnax
Thats good to hear hon. I guess I was worrying because with my viable pregnancies I had symptoms even b4 I got a BFP.
Hopefully my lines keep getting darker and symptoms start soon.
It wud just make me feel a little bit more confidant. Im scared the lack of symptoms mean there's something wrong.
U have given me hope tho hon.
I'm only on cd21 and with the chemicals I didn't get lines until cd23 but it was at 10dpo.
I ovulated on cd10 this cycle so im only cd21 today and 11dpo.
I was scared the early ovulation wasn't gonna even give me a chance.
Just hope these lines keep on getting darker and darker.
Gonna be so nervous testing again tommorow.



Lozb said:


> Af is coming link pink spotting and my bloating increases to crazy pressure jst before and that’s how I feel. She be here by tonight or in morning.

Oh no I really hope its not AF and is IB hon.


ilex88 said:


> @Suggerhoney - your line progression is amazing! Puts mine to shame :lol:
> 
> Here are my tests from dpo 10 and 12. Definitely going in the right direction at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 1093384
> 
> 
> @Rach87 - I'm treating myself to a digital Clearblue test on Wed, as that's when my period would have been due, so as long as my lines are still getting darker and all is good with the digi I'll be shouting up to be put on the first page!


Those look great hon. I want to add a ticker and join the September group but still supper anxious. I have no symptoms at all.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87

I ovulated on cd10 this cycle hon and I was so worried it was to early so please don't worry hon.
Fixed fixed fixed for you
U can put BFP for me if u want. Do u think my tests are dark enough to call it BFP or shud I leave it a few more days. 
I'm still so nervous.


----------



## LuvallmyH

@Suggerhoney I am over the moon with your progression!! I’m telling you! This. Is. Your. Sticky!! 
@Rach87 cd5. I’m off the rollercoaster. I won’t prevent, but I’m making peace with no more babies. I have a wonderful and full life. I hurt every day after my loss, but I can’t keep hoping. I’m aged out of the ttc game. Wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## Zoboe95

In terms of symptoms...I had to be totally dairy free by this point with my first, because every time I ate dairy it burnt my throat, and I lost my voice, and the feeling made me sick:sick:! That lasted the full 9 months, then 4 days after she was born I went to Morrisons cafe and binged on lasagne and cake, and was absolutely fine8-[ (What that can have to do with pregnancy I have no idea!):pizza:

This time so far I just have sensitive boobs! 

It's funny though ...we all feel the need for symptoms, they bring comfort, and great uncomfort all at the same time...how can something that makes us feel so yuck also help us feel at ease ...weird!:shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

LuvallmyH said:


> @Suggerhoney I am over the moon with your progression!! I’m telling you! This. Is. Your. Sticky!!
> @Rach87 cd5. I’m off the rollercoaster. I won’t prevent, but I’m making peace with no more babies. I have a wonderful and full life. I hurt every day after my loss, but I can’t keep hoping. I’m aged out of the ttc game. Wishing everyone lots of luck!


Oh hon i really hope so. 
I just did another test and it was fainter so now I'm worrying this is going to be another loss. 
:cry:

Really hope they are darker tommorow. 
I'm so scared hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Zoboe95 said:


> In terms of symptoms...I had to be totally dairy free by this point with my first, because every time I ate dairy it burnt my throat, and I lost my voice, and the feeling made me sick:sick:! That lasted the full 9 months, then 4 days after she was born I went to Morrisons cafe and binged on lasagne and cake, and was absolutely fine8-[ (What that can have to do with pregnancy I have no idea!):pizza:
> 
> This time so far I just have sensitive boobs!
> 
> It's funny though ...we all feel the need for symptoms, they bring comfort, and great uncomfort all at the same time...how can something that makes us feel so yuck also help us feel at ease ...weird!:shrug:


I know hon. I just want symptoms so badly even if it was just sore boobs. 
Just something and I feel nothing. 

I did another test about an hour ago and the line was fainter and now I'm really worried. 
I can't bare to have another loss. 
:cry:


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney its so early, the faintest of diluted urine will skew it. Test again tomorrow and Im sure it’ll be darker yet :)


----------



## atx614

Suggerhoney said:


> I know hon. I just want symptoms so badly even if it was just sore boobs.
> Just something and I feel nothing.
> 
> I did another test about an hour ago and the line was fainter and now I'm really worried.
> I can't bare to have another loss.
> :cry:

My IC was fainter this morning then last night, then darker this afternoon. I know it’s hard not to worry, but like @Rach87 said, even if you just had more water or didn’t hold as long the line can vary! Especially during the day


----------



## elencor

wrapunzel said:


> Aww I'm sorry about your loss. Last cycle was my first TTC #3 and I had the cp.

Oh I'm sorry for you loss, losses are devastating. But at least it means our tubes work. 
Good luck for number 3!! I want 3 too. I really hope we both finish 2021 with babies in our arms


----------



## Tasha36089

Just had a quick catch up. 
@Suggerhoney im so so happy for you. Your lines look great! 
Will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## J_and_D

KatVM said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I started taking Vitex at the beginning of my last cycle (2 a day). I now on day 35 of my cycle , 4-5 days past my usual period start date. Pregnancy tests are negative. I stopped taking Vitex 4 days ago when I was expecting my period to start.
> 
> I’m only taking Vitex because I was hoping it would help with ovulation, I currently ovulate know day 20-21 of my cycle.
> 
> Anyone have experience with this?


I was going to start taking for the same reasons. Everything I've read suggests either 
1. Only take up until ovulation 
Or
2. If taken full cycle do not stop taking suddenly, cuz it can cause a fast drop in progesterone which can lead to miscarriage. It has to be slowly tapered off of if preggo.

That's the only info I know so far about Vitex


----------



## Reiko_ctu

J_and_D said:


> I was going to start taking for the same reasons. Everything I've read suggests either
> 1. Only take up until ovulation
> Or
> 2. If taken full cycle do not stop taking suddenly, cuz it can cause a fast drop in progesterone which can lead to miscarriage. It has to be slowly tapered off of if preggo.
> 
> That's the only info I know so far about Vitex

Oh that’s good info to know for #2 there. I was planning on taking it for a few weeks if pregnant but didn’t know it had to be weaned!!


----------



## MrsKatie

Yes I took vitex until about 15 weeks to keep progesterone up, then tapered off. My midwife said it was totally safe while pregnant.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

@Suggerhoney hope your lines progress and cant wait to see an even darker bfp tomorrow! 

11dpo, finally got home after a 10hr drive :) of course i took a test on a 2 hr hold and bfn :( hoping its just too early for me and 12dpo is the day!


----------



## Kimmy1990

So I’m back to ovulation. Expecting to O tomorrow so made sure hubby and I have bd’d today, yesterday and day before. Hopefully that’s enough as I’m working 24 hours tomorrow so don’t think I’ll be in the mood or have the energy if I am 

congratulations to those. Who have got their BFP and good luck to the next cycle for those who met the :witch: again this month


----------



## Deethehippy

Kimmy1990 said:


> So I’m back to ovulation. Expecting to O tomorrow so made sure hubby and I have bd’d today, yesterday and day before. Hopefully that’s enough as I’m working 24 hours tomorrow so don’t think I’ll be in the mood or have the energy if I am
> 
> congratulations to those. Who have got their BFP and good luck to the next cycle for those who met the :witch: again this month

Sounds like good timings, it’s better to get the swimmers in and ready before O. Good luck!


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney i completely understand how you feel. No symptoms can be great, but can also be terrifying. I was wishing them on myself at one point. 

Hope your tests are stronger today


----------



## FTale

@Suggerhoney what a pleasant surprise! Congrats and prayers for a sticky bean! :hug:


----------



## Lozb

Well AF here in full force. I dnt know if I am classsinf today as day one as last night was spotting.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> I would LOVE if you popped back on here with a surprise positive!

Nope, not yet anyway, stark negative and the breast pain is fading. Ah well, it was worth the test to stop wondering. Now just need to wait for OPKs in the mail hehe



elencor said:


> Oh I'm sorry for you loss, losses are devastating. But at least it means our tubes work.
> Good luck for number 3!! I want 3 too. I really hope we both finish 2021 with babies in our arms

I hope so too, only two months left to make that happen though, I got my December babe's BFP in March. After this loss I'm hoping to take a baby home by 2022


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Suggerhoney I didn't get symptoms with my last pregnancy till over a week late.....I didn't actually know I was pregnant till I took at test at 10days late. So it can be a good thing!

I dunno what's going on with me...I've carried on with the opk for a couple of days so I could see it go lighter....but it hasn't. Infact today's looks a tad darker than control. So I'm wondering if I did ovulate? Still getting odd twinge but my cm has gone a more yellow but still stretchy. I think its more this colour after ovulation.
I really hope it happened a couple of days ago as there is no chance of any bd'ing....OH and I had a huge row last night, carried over from the night before. He even slept on the couch last night.
So it's all a bit of a mess really.
I will maybe just ignore it all and just stick to my original testing date or till after I expect af. Honestly, my cycles were never this bad before. Very frustrating.

Hope everyone is coping!! Xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hi ladies 

So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday. 
My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine. 

Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today. 
But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker. 

Still on edge. 


Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol


----------



## Twag

@Suggerhoney I have been silently stalking your journey and those are beautiful lines sending lots of dust :dust: Happy & Healthy 9 months


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday.
> My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine.
> 
> Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today.
> But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker.
> 
> Still on edge.
> View attachment 1093399
> View attachment 1093400
> 
> 
> Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol

These are amazing! What super progression! No denying them lines! i have a feeling it is time for a ticker, so pleased for you! Xxxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney Those lines are fantastic. The progression is CLEAR! That is a good bean you got in there! 
Generally it doesn't always get darker every 24 hours it can take 48 hours to double so seeing such a progression in 24 hours is amazing!!! 

Get your ticker momma! Your eggo is preggo! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Becca_89

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday.
> My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine.
> 
> Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today.
> But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker.
> 
> Still on edge.
> View attachment 1093399
> View attachment 1093400
> 
> 
> Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol


I am not sure if you would want to see, 

these are my sweety fox and frer progression. Yours are looking better at 12dpo and I am currently brewing that baby, I have very positive feelings for you :)


----------



## wantingagirl

@Suggerhoney i had loads of symptoms sick as a dog and lost baby. I have mild symptoms, no symptoms all through pregnancy and strong ones that have been fine. They are all so different. Eloise’s and this ones lines went like that too my 2pm test was the best with 4-5 hour hold and no fluids or minimum


----------



## wannanewbaby

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday.
> My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine.
> 
> Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today.
> But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker.
> 
> Still on edge.
> View attachment 1093399
> View attachment 1093400
> 
> 
> Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol


So beautiful!! I think you got your sticky bean!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - your progression is perfect! Every day looks so different and better each time.
Get that ticker up so we can all admire it! LOL  :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Twag said:


> @Suggerhoney I have been silently stalking your journey and those are beautiful lines sending lots of dust :dust: Happy & Healthy 9 months

Hi hon :hi:

Thank you so much im definitely feeling better today but still a little on edge. Hoping this one is here to stay[-o&lt;



Becca_89 said:


> These are amazing! What super progression! No denying them lines! i have a feeling it is time for a ticker, so pleased for you! Xxxx

Thanks hon.
Still nervous but feeling a bit better. 



Becca_89 said:


> I am not sure if you would want to see,
> 
> these are my sweety fox and frer progression. Yours are looking better at 12dpo and I am currently brewing that baby, I have very positive feelings for you :)
> 
> View attachment 1093401

Thanks for this hon. 
My lines never got this dark with any of my chemicals. 
I did lose my first baby at almost 11 weeks so I never enjoy the first trimester just hoping this one is for keeps [-o&lt;



wantingagirl said:


> @Suggerhoney i had loads of symptoms sick as a dog and lost baby. I have mild symptoms, no symptoms all through pregnancy and strong ones that have been fine. They are all so different. Eloise’s and this ones lines went like that too my 2pm test was the best with 4-5 hour hold and no fluids or minimum

Thank you hon. 
Fixed so much this one is for keeps. 
I've been taking baby Aspirin since 10dpo when I got the very first lines. Im still taking the macca and foliate to. 
Wud love to book a privet scan for around 7 weeks but not sure with lockdown if the place is open or not. 
Still don't have my bloodtest results its been 3 weeks now but hoping I won't need them and this one is my take home rainbow [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney such gorgeous progression! Huge congratulations honey!


----------



## Flueky88

Sugger very good feeling about this baby with this awesome progression :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney such gorgeous progression! Huge congratulations honey!


Thanks so much hon. Is it still OK to take the Macca??


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney yes I’m still taking Maca, but i am especially sure to take it through the first trimester (have in my last 3 pregnancies) as it can prevent miscarriage.


----------



## jellybeanxx

@Suggerhoney those lines are looking fab, great progression! There was one chain of scan places that stayed open during the first lockdown and then other ones started opening up as well so I think you should be able to get one. They basically figured out they could stay open if they were doing medical scans rather than ones that would be considered for fun. So that just meant they’d do reassurance scans but not 4D. It changed so often though!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday.
> My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine.
> 
> Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today.
> But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker.
> 
> Still on edge.
> View attachment 1093399
> View attachment 1093400
> 
> 
> Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol

Fantastic progression. I'm so happy for you. Gives me hope it might happen for me. Hoe much maca have you been taking? I ve had no ewcm since my mc and wondered if it would help. My cycle has settled down to be regular now.


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday.
> My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine.
> 
> Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today.
> But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker.
> 
> Still on edge.
> View attachment 1093399
> View attachment 1093400
> 
> 
> Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol

Wow look at those lines beaut!!! I’m so excited for you :) :) :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

MrsKatie said:


> @Suggerhoney yes I’m still taking Maca, but i am especially sure to take it through the first trimester (have in my last 3 pregnancies) as it can prevent miscarriage.


OK hon. I will still take them is 2000mg ok. Still taking the foliate to and vitamin D and baby aspirin. 
Praying this one sticks hon. I'm still scared lol:roll:




jellybeanxx said:


> @Suggerhoney those lines are looking fab, great progression! There was one chain of scan places that stayed open during the first lockdown and then other ones started opening up as well so I think you should be able to get one. They basically figured out they could stay open if they were doing medical scans rather than ones that would be considered for fun. So that just meant they’d do reassurance scans but not 4D. It changed so often though!


Thats good to hear hon. The one here is called Baby Bond. I really hope they are open but don't like the thought of having to wait to 13 weeks for the hospital scan. 
I'm still waiting on them blood test results for overion reserve. Its been 3 weeks now so im hoping when they call with the results and I tell them I'm pregnant and they know I had 4 chemicals last year it wud be nice if they suggested for me to have a early scan around 7 weeks wud save money lol. But I don't mind paying the money for the reassurance just hope we see a very strong hb. 
Will prob book another scan at around 9 weeks to then its not so long to wait for the hospital one. 
So nervous still hon. 
I never like the first trimester because I list my first baby after seeing it on a scan at 6 weeks with HB I went on to miscarry at 10+4 so im always very anxious until I get to 11 weeks then I start to relax a little but still get anxious. 
Its like I don't want to wish it away because it goes so fast but at the same time I wish I was in the 2nd tri. When u can feel baby moving and stuff. 
Hope ure little man is doing OK hon?
I still have no symptoms just bloated and backache but mite be me IBS haha. 



topazicatzbet said:


> Fantastic progression. I'm so happy for you. Gives me hope it might happen for me. Hoe much maca have you been taking? I ve had no ewcm since my mc and wondered if it would help. My cycle has settled down to be regular now.

Hello hon 
Rooting for ya gal and lots of others on here. 
I started taking them 3 months ago. And also instead instead of folic acid I've been taking foliate since the beginning of November. 
I started with 500mg of macca for the first few weeks and then went up to 1000mg then 1500mg and for Dec and this month I've been taking 2 in AM and 2 at night so that 2000mg. 
I also started baby Aspirin at 10dpo when I started getting faint lines. 
As recommended by @wantingagirl and so far so good. 
Still very anxious tho. 
Just praying this one will be supper sticky and healthy. 

Zero symptoms which is weird. 
But maybe they will come later :confused:

Really fixed for you hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> Wow look at those lines beaut!!! I’m so excited for you :) :) :)


The macca increased my CM hon xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Kimmy1990 said:


> So I’m back to ovulation. Expecting to O tomorrow so made sure hubby and I have bd’d today, yesterday and day before. Hopefully that’s enough as I’m working 24 hours tomorrow so don’t think I’ll be in the mood or have the energy if I am
> 
> congratulations to those. Who have got their BFP and good luck to the next cycle for those who met the :witch: again this month

Great timing Kimmy!! Really hope you catch the eggy xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lozb said:


> Well AF here in full force. I dnt know if I am classsinf today as day one as last night was spotting.

I’ve heard the first day is the first day of full flow, but whenever I put spotting in my FF app it calls it CD1!


----------



## motherofboys

Congratulations those who have bfps! 
Sugger that progression is awesome!


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Sorry I’ve been MIA, AF came and I’m on CD3, doc gave me letrozole to start today for five days then CD13 I go in for my follicle US and get my trigger shot, then two days later we do IUI. I’m so nervous for IUI, when I did my Fallopian tube test it hurt like hell to get the catheter inside it so I can only imagine it’ll be similar in pain to do the IUI, ugh I’m nervous!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Thanks. I ve found some 1000mg tablets so will order them. Might see if dh would be willing to take it too.


----------



## JessaBear36

Well I'm guessing I had a very early short AF was mostly spotting a day of light flow. :(](*,)Tests have been negative. 

So moving on to another month/cycle.
I'm CD7 today and going to start baby making tonight and just go with the flow from here on. I'll be testing again Feb 1st. I should be 7dpo then. 

Just wish Jan was my month but wasn't. 

Feeling down seeing all the BFPs but that's ok. 

I'm happy for y'all who got a positive congratulations again!!

Good luck ladies who are still testing away.
:dust::dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo. 

Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???


----------



## ciz

Has anyone had 2 days of very positive opks?


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> Has anyone had 2 days of very positive opks?

Yeah! Most cycles I used OPK i had two days very positive. Sometimes the second day was slightly less positive sometimes not. ;) Grt BD ing!


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney yay, thats amazing progression. Im gonna say it.... congratulations xx


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @Schweppes and @JessaBear36 

@sallyhansen76 looks like 2 lines to me!


----------



## Nixnax

sallyhansen76 said:


> Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???
> 
> View attachment 1093412

I see it. Good luck


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> Yeah! Most cycles I used OPK i had two days very positive. Sometimes the second day was slightly less positive sometimes not. ;) Grt BD ing!

Thanks beaut. I’ve never seen 2 days of blazing opks so it threw me lol. Yup 2 days covered so far, so feeling good on the timing :)


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???
> 
> View attachment 1093412

I see it lovely :)


----------



## wannanewbaby

sallyhansen76 said:


> Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???
> 
> View attachment 1093412

I used 1 of those with my 3rd son and got a WAY darker line on the Walmart test so not super sensitive to me. Try another test but it looks positive to me!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good Lord, 
This mornings test was BFN. held for 4 hours and got this. 
I'm praying tomorrow morning's test is NICE and DARK! I'll use another kind of test to be sure!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???
> 
> View attachment 1093412

I have always trusted these tests! But I realize I have only taken them when I’m actually pregnant and never used them when I should’ve had a bfn, so I don’t actually know if they have indents or not. It looks good to me! If it was me I would call BFP XD but maybe get a frer for tomorrow morning?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I am holding my pee. HAHAH Going to try later this afternoon with a FRER!!!


----------



## MadamRose

@sallyhansen76 I see it for sure! 

@Suggerhoney your progression is fab and :happydance: for the ticker. Will you be doing a pregnancy journal?


----------



## Suggerhoney

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations those who have bfps!
> Sugger that progression is awesome!


Thanks so much hon. Still on edge but hopefully this one is here to stay. <3



PinkCupcakes said:


> Sorry I’ve been MIA, AF came and I’m on CD3, doc gave me letrozole to start today for five days then CD13 I go in for my follicle US and get my trigger shot, then two days later we do IUI. I’m so nervous for IUI, when I did my Fallopian tube test it hurt like hell to get the catheter inside it so I can only imagine it’ll be similar in pain to do the IUI, ugh I’m nervous!!


Oh hon im really sorry u have to go through all this makes me feel guilty.
I really hope this time it won't be painful hon.
Fixed so much for you. :hug:




topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks. I ve found some 1000mg tablets so will order them. Might see if dh would be willing to take it too.


OK hon. I take Galatanised Macca root its what I was advised to take by a lady on here.
But mine are only 500mg so I have to take 4 a day.
They made me feel a bit sickly when I first started it so have some food when taking them hon.
<3



JessaBear36 said:


> Well I'm guessing I had a very early short AF was mostly spotting a day of light flow. :(](*,)Tests have been negative.
> 
> So moving on to another month/cycle.
> I'm CD7 today and going to start baby making tonight and just go with the flow from here on. I'll be testing again Feb 1st. I should be 7dpo then.
> 
> Just wish Jan was my month but wasn't.
> 
> Feeling down seeing all the BFPs but that's ok.
> 
> I'm happy for y'all who got a positive congratulations again!!
> 
> Good luck ladies who are still testing away.
> :dust::dust:


Oh hon im so sorry.
I was like that in December I wanted to be pregnant so bad in December and I was so devastated.
I feel guilty because ladies like u and a few others have been trying so much longer than me.
I really really want u to get ure sticky BFP hon.
Keeping everything I can cross crossed for you <3


sallyhansen76 said:


> Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???
> 
> View attachment 1093412

I can see that clearly hon. Yay fixed for a sticky [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

motherofboys said:


> Congratulations those who have bfps!
> Sugger that progression is awesome!


Thanks so much hon. Still on edge but hopefully this one is here to stay. <3



PinkCupcakes said:


> Sorry I’ve been MIA, AF came and I’m on CD3, doc gave me letrozole to start today for five days then CD13 I go in for my follicle US and get my trigger shot, then two days later we do IUI. I’m so nervous for IUI, when I did my Fallopian tube test it hurt like hell to get the catheter inside it so I can only imagine it’ll be similar in pain to do the IUI, ugh I’m nervous!!


Oh hon im really sorry u have to go through all this makes me feel guilty.
I really hope this time it won't be painful hon.
Fixed so much for you. :hug:




topazicatzbet said:


> Thanks. I ve found some 1000mg tablets so will order them. Might see if dh would be willing to take it too.


OK hon. I take Galatanised Macca root its what I was advised to take by a lady on here.
But mine are only 500mg so I have to take 4 a day.
They made me feel a bit sickly when I first started it so have some food when taking them hon.
<3



JessaBear36 said:


> Well I'm guessing I had a very early short AF was mostly spotting a day of light flow. :(](*,)Tests have been negative.
> 
> So moving on to another month/cycle.
> I'm CD7 today and going to start baby making tonight and just go with the flow from here on. I'll be testing again Feb 1st. I should be 7dpo then.
> 
> Just wish Jan was my month but wasn't.
> 
> Feeling down seeing all the BFPs but that's ok.
> 
> I'm happy for y'all who got a positive congratulations again!!
> 
> Good luck ladies who are still testing away.
> :dust::dust:


Oh hon im so sorry.
I was like that in December I wanted to be pregnant so bad in December and I was so devastated.
I feel guilty because ladies like u and a few others have been trying so much longer than me.
I really really want u to get ure sticky BFP hon.
Keeping everything I can cross crossed for you <3


Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney yay, thats amazing progression. Im gonna say it.... congratulations xx


Thank you so much hon. Still on edge but feeling a tiny bit queezy so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Good luck to all the ladies about to ovulate and to those still waiting to test. 
We definitely need some more BFPs in this group.


----------



## Lozb

Reiko_ctu said:


> I’ve heard the first day is the first day of full flow, but whenever I put spotting in my FF app it calls it CD1!

Yeh if I put spotting in FF it’s cd one but if I put it in pre mom it doesn’t. I spotted last night but full flow was from this morning after I got up. There was only still light pink tiny amount on my pad when I went to bed so if it wasn’t aware then I wud have woke up today being cd1 so that’s what I have done. I jst didn’t put the spotting last night on the apps. 

I really want my BFP by April time. I dnt know why I have set this as my goal. We are no longer going to use OPK, I will still log my period in app but no symptoms or anything. Going to try bd every other day and hope for the best really.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested with a FRER..seems to be BFN. I'm thinking faulty test. :brat:
That was a wild ride while it last HAHAHA 
I'll try another FRER tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope.


----------



## wrapunzel

sallyhansen76 said:


> Urmmm...tested with smu 11 dpo.
> 
> Anyone else use these dollarstore tests?!?! Am i insane? Do you guys see this too???
> 
> View attachment 1093412

I haven't used those exact ones but similar. I see it! They're pretty sensitive


----------



## wrapunzel

sallyhansen76 said:


> Tested with a FRER..seems to be BFN. I'm thinking faulty test. :brat:
> That was a wild ride while it last HAHAHA
> I'll try another FRER tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope.
> 
> View attachment 1093419

hold on to that sliver, my last sticky pregnancy had a day where I had a positive dollar store test and a neg FRER! :?:


----------



## sallyhansen76

wrapunzel said:


> hold on to that sliver, my last sticky pregnancy had a day where I had a positive dollar store test and a neg FRER! :?:

 OH Wow!!! That is good news. Thank you!
I 'feel pregnant'..but even with my sticky beans i never had symptoms. so not sure if my symptoms actually mean anything. 
Heres to hoping!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint. Good luck :)


----------



## Deethehippy

sallyhansen76 said:


> Tested with a FRER..seems to be BFN. I'm thinking faulty test. :brat:
> That was a wild ride while it last HAHAHA
> I'll try another FRER tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope.
> 
> View attachment 1093419

FRER's are not what they used to be and later day pee isn't either. Really hope tomorrow morning you get another line.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lozb said:


> Yeh if I put spotting in FF it’s cd one but if I put it in pre mom it doesn’t. I spotted last night but full flow was from this morning after I got up. There was only still light pink tiny amount on my pad when I went to bed so if it wasn’t aware then I wud have woke up today being cd1 so that’s what I have done. I jst didn’t put the spotting last night on the apps.
> 
> I really want my BFP by April time. I dnt know why I have set this as my goal. We are no longer going to use OPK, I will still log my period in app but no symptoms or anything. Going to try bd every other day and hope for the
> Good luck hon.
> Cd 1 is the first day u actually start bleeding even if its light. Spotting is not cd1.
> I had spotting the day evening b4 AF started and then the next day was cd 1.
> 
> Has the macca helped with the LP hon.
> Another thing that helps if ure interested hon is b6 and b12.
> I brought a B vitamin supplement off amazon for 99p bargain.
> 
> I stopped taking them after ovulation day because I think it mite of been them that made my LP so long.
> For u it mite give u another 2 or 3 days.
> Really have everything crossed for this cycle [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> sallyhansen76 said:
> 
> 
> Tested with a FRER..seems to be BFN. I'm thinking faulty test. :brat:
> That was a wild ride while it last HAHAHA
> I'll try another FRER tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope.
> 
> View attachment 1093419
> 
> 
> Maybe ure wee was diluted hon, remember that test I did last night was so faint and then today darker.
> I'm still nervous about testing tommorow.
> Keeping it crossed that u get lines tommorow hon that cassette test i cud see si clear.
> 
> Or maybe the cassette one is more sensitive hon.
> I have no symptoms at all but with my son I had loads even b4 my BFP.
> DD I only had sore boobs then neasea from 13 weeks but only if I smelled fried food:sick:
> 
> Been feeling a little queasy today but boobs don't hurt at all.
> Just some shooting pains in the right last night.
> 
> I also had a metallic taste around 5dpo when I was in shower but not sure if it was the soap.
> My gums started bleeding when brushing my Teath and that was around 6 dpo I think.
> 
> And at night I normally have hot milk b4 bed but last night it made me feel really sick for about half hour.
> 
> So maybe I am getting slight symptoms but can't be sure.
> 
> Anyway hon hope u get lines tommorow.
> I'm gonna bs scared to test again tommorow, like every time I test im shaking like a leaf.
> Just praying mine keep getting darker.
> 
> I remember getting line stealers with my DS.
> 
> Rooting for u all ladies so much ❤Click to expand...


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry ladies u have to click on the box to read my message. Not sure why its done that :shrug:


----------



## wrapunzel

I'm going to test again tomorrow with FMU, my bfn I mentioned earlier was actually yesterday afternoon... probs just symptom spotting like a mad broody hen, but last night I gagged at a delicious ribeye steak and today I keep finding hubby's breath intolerable. Just like last month, except last month was bacon not steak lol


----------



## PinkCupcakes

Has anyone had success with IUI? How many rounds did it take you to get pregnant?!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> Tested with a FRER..seems to be BFN. I'm thinking faulty test. :brat:
> That was a wild ride while it last HAHAHA
> I'll try another FRER tomorrow morning but not holding out much hope.
> 
> View attachment 1093419

Aw no!!! I’m so sorry!! Honestly I just can’t stand these faulty tests. When I was TTC years ago there were never problems with false positives. Hopefully tomorrow you get a line. Sometimes a hold doesn’t do much for the concentration.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wrapunzel said:


> I'm going to test again tomorrow with FMU, my bfn I mentioned earlier was actually yesterday afternoon... probs just symptom spotting like a mad broody hen, but last night I gagged at a delicious ribeye steak and today I keep finding hubby's breath intolerable. Just like last month, except last month was bacon not steak lol

Good luck hon.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

H


PinkCupcakes said:


> Has anyone had success with IUI? How many rounds did it take you to get pregnant?!

Really hoping it’s just the one for you hun!! FXd for you so much.


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> OK hon. I will still take them is 2000mg ok. Still taking the foliate to and vitamin D and baby aspirin.
> Praying this one sticks hon. I'm still scared lol:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good to hear hon. The one here is called Baby Bond. I really hope they are open but don't like the thought of having to wait to 13 weeks for the hospital scan.
> I'm still waiting on them blood test results for overion reserve. Its been 3 weeks now so im hoping when they call with the results and I tell them I'm pregnant and they know I had 4 chemicals last year it wud be nice if they suggested for me to have a early scan around 7 weeks wud save money lol. But I don't mind paying the money for the reassurance just hope we see a very strong hb.
> Will prob book another scan at around 9 weeks to then its not so long to wait for the hospital one.
> So nervous still hon.
> I never like the first trimester because I list my first baby after seeing it on a scan at 6 weeks with HB I went on to miscarry at 10+4 so im always very anxious until I get to 11 weeks then I start to relax a little but still get anxious.
> Its like I don't want to wish it away because it goes so fast but at the same time I wish I was in the 2nd tri. When u can feel baby moving and stuff.
> Hope ure little man is doing OK hon?
> I still have no symptoms just bloated and backache but mite be me IBS haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello hon
> Rooting for ya gal and lots of others on here.
> I started taking them 3 months ago. And also instead instead of folic acid I've been taking foliate since the beginning of November.
> I started with 500mg of macca for the first few weeks and then went up to 1000mg then 1500mg and for Dec and this month I've been taking 2 in AM and 2 at night so that 2000mg.
> I also started baby Aspirin at 10dpo when I started getting faint lines.
> As recommended by @wantingagirl and so far so good.
> Still very anxious tho.
> Just praying this one will be supper sticky and healthy.
> 
> Zero symptoms which is weird.
> But maybe they will come later :confused:
> 
> Really fixed for you hon



I’m keeping everything firmly crossed hun.... you know where I am if you need me I know all too well what recurrent miscarriages can do to your mental health <3


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi hon :hi:
> 
> Thank you so much im definitely feeling better today but still a little on edge. Hoping this one is here to stay[-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon.
> Still nervous but feeling a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this hon.
> My lines never got this dark with any of my chemicals.
> I did lose my first baby at almost 11 weeks so I never enjoy the first trimester just hoping this one is for keeps [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon.
> Fixed so much this one is for keeps.
> I've been taking baby Aspirin since 10dpo when I got the very first lines. Im still taking the macca and foliate to.
> Wud love to book a privet scan for around 7 weeks but not sure with lockdown if the place is open or not.
> Still don't have my bloodtest results its been 3 weeks now but hoping I won't need them and this one is my take home rainbow [-o&lt;

Omg it’s so tricky can they not do one through nhs (are you in UK?) we don’t have any private places here it’s so annoying but I’m getting a scan tomorrow xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> I’m keeping everything firmly crossed hun.... you know where I am if you need me I know all too well what recurrent miscarriages can do to your mental health <3

Thank you hon I really appreciate that.
I wish I wasn't so anxious but its just hard isn't it hon.
My lines never got this dark with any of my chemicals so im hoping this one is for keeps and will be supper healthy.
I feel I have so long to wait for scan.
I won't get the NHS one until 13 weeks hon.
I won't even see a midwife until 8 weeks.
It all feels like so far away.
With my son I booked 2 reassurance scans at 7+1 then 9+1 we had it in a place called BabyBond so im really hoping they are still open even with lockdown.

Will ring my doctors when I'm 6 weeks to book the midwife appointment.

I'm really on tender hooks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> Omg it’s so tricky can they not do one through nhs (are you in UK?) we don’t have any private places here it’s so annoying but I’m getting a scan tomorrow xx


Good luck with ure scan hon.


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck hon.

thanks. and huge congrats on your lovely lines, praying for you and your little bean!


----------



## Lightning7

Hi Ladies, sorry to jump in so late, hope you are all doing well!

@Suggerhoney I am beyond happy to see you got your BFP, wonderful news!

I have not been tracking well lately, lol trying to keep my mind off it all, and gotten slack, so i have no idea how many DPO I am but it's pretty early. Was hoping some of you experienced ladies could look at my test and tell me if I'm going crazy! I swear I can see something. I haven't tested for a few months, but my breasts have been sore for the last couple of days so I was meaning to test this morning, forgot with FMU so tried with SMU and got this, I have lined it up with the ovulation test line so you can see where the shadow is..

I am really desperate for this to be it for me, after 17months of trying but I am scared to get my hopes up! 8-[


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney I had a private scan at 6 weeks and have another booked for this weekend. Both have gone ahead like normal. They won’t allow you to attend just for sexing scan you have to say it’s a well-being scan so they should definitely do reassurance scans as that’s for wellbeing. That’s what both my early scans have been.


----------



## Rach87

Ok so am I the person that just has a decent amount of LH throughout my cycle or am I still waiting to O? Ugh wish our bodies were cut and dry. Had pains cd8 right ovary and again today cd10 left side. ewcm cd8-10. Not a crazy blazing positive on cd8 but pretty close.

how many times a day should I continue to test? 1 midday or 2?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Ok so am I the person that just has a decent amount of LH throughout my cycle or am I still waiting to O? Ugh wish our bodies were cut and dry. Had pains cd8 right ovary and again today cd10 left side. ewcm cd8-10. Not a crazy blazing positive on cd8 but pretty close.
> 
> how many times a day should I continue to test? 1 midday or 2?
> 
> View attachment 1093428

I think the 17th at 9:30am is positive. Maybe the tests are ones that don't get super faint? Based on that darkest opk and your cm I think you're post - O. I would BD every other day to be safe for a few more days but if I was reading the signs I'd say it was O within 24 hrs of that darkest test there!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I reaallly don't think we caught our eggy this month but I am dying to test... and also really don't want to test early. I was going to test at 12 dpo with my one frer and just wait for AF the next day if it was negative, but I stopped in at the dollar store to grab a few things and got 3 cheapie tests... so I could technically test 9,10,11,and 12... or even do 8,9,10 and use the frer on 11dpo... 6dpo now so a few more days!


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach - that’s super confusing that they are all so dark. I originally thought your 930am one was it but since you are still quite early in your cycle I think maybe you have not actually ovulated yet but maybe your body is trying. I would keep testing maybe at least am and pm. PM tests never work for me with OPK but I think they do with most ladies.

Lightning - nice to see you here :) I can see that line! Not being a pessimist but just a word of warning if you made the same mistake I did last cycle and let the OPK touch the HPT when wet?? The OPK’s can make the HPT go positive and I got a quite dark evil line doing that, but if you were just lining them up after you saw the line on the HPT then I would say that is looking good!!! Good luck..I know how long you’ve been trying.


----------



## wrapunzel

Lightning7 said:


> I have not been tracking well lately, lol trying to keep my mind off it all, and gotten slack, so i have no idea how many DPO I am but it's pretty early. Was hoping some of you experienced ladies could look at my test and tell me if I'm going crazy! I swear I can see something. I haven't tested for a few months, but my breasts have been sore for the last couple of days so I was meaning to test this morning, forgot with FMU so tried with SMU and got this, I have lined it up with the ovulation test line so you can see where the shadow is..

I see it! Fingers crossed for you that it gets darker


----------



## Lightning7

wrapunzel said:


> I see it! Fingers crossed for you that it gets darker

Thank you!! I hope so!



Deethehippy said:


> Rach - that’s super confusing that they are all so dark. I originally thought your 930am one was it but since you are still quite early in your cycle I think maybe you have not actually ovulated yet but maybe your body is trying. I would keep testing maybe at least am and pm. PM tests never work for me with OPK but I think they do with most ladies.
> 
> Lightning - nice to see you here :) I can see that line! Not being a pessimist but just a word of warning if you made the same mistake I did last cycle and let the OPK touch the HPT when wet?? The OPK’s can make the HPT go positive and I got a quite dark evil line doing that, but if you were just lining them up after you saw the line on the HPT then I would say that is looking good!!! Good luck..I know how long you’ve been trying.

Thanks Dee! No it was completely dry and showing when I put it next to it for the pic. Still feeling really cautious that it's just a dud test though! How are you going?


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning7 said:


> Thank you!! I hope so!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dee! No it was completely dry and showing when I put it next to it for the pic. Still feeling really cautious that it's just a dud test though! How are you going?

Keep testing then, that could be the start of something :) I’m ok thanks...this is cycle 18 and waiting to ovulate. Think it should be in the next few days.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lightning7 said:


> Hi Ladies, sorry to jump in so late, hope you are all doing well!
> 
> @Suggerhoney I am beyond happy to see you got your BFP, wonderful news!
> 
> I have not been tracking well lately, lol trying to keep my mind off it all, and gotten slack, so i have no idea how many DPO I am but it's pretty early. Was hoping some of you experienced ladies could look at my test and tell me if I'm going crazy! I swear I can see something. I haven't tested for a few months, but my breasts have been sore for the last couple of days so I was meaning to test this morning, forgot with FMU so tried with SMU and got this, I have lined it up with the ovulation test line so you can see where the shadow is..
> 
> I am really desperate for this to be it for me, after 17months of trying but I am scared to get my hopes up! 8-[
> 
> View attachment 1093427


 Good luck!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So had a bit of a panic this morning because my IC lines were a bit fainter than yesterday.
> My heart sank but I decided to test again with 3rd morning urine.
> 
> Been testing with 2nd all this time so don't understand why they were fainter with that today.
> But thank the lord 3rd morning urine and they are darker.
> 
> Still on edge.
> View attachment 1093399
> View attachment 1093400
> 
> 
> Is it safe to add a ticker yet im still like a nervous wreck lol

I am beyond happy for you great lines sending a little prayer that this is your take home baby, get that ticket going you deserve it!!!!



Reiko_ctu said:


> I reaallly don't think we caught our eggy this month but I am dying to test... and also really don't want to test early. I was going to test at 12 dpo with my one frer and just wait for AF the next day if it was negative, but I stopped in at the dollar store to grab a few things and got 3 cheapie tests... so I could technically test 9,10,11,and 12... or even do 8,9,10 and use the frer on 11dpo... 6dpo now so a few more days!

we both need our heads tested, I wasn’t and I was completely sure I wouldn’t buy any IC this month.... but guess what I did ( I’m so weak) I just had to because today I felt little bubbles and a few pulls this morning. I just thought damn it to hell I’m buying them, so it I’m not sure if we got the egg this cycle but hey ho they should arrive on Friday and I should be 7/8dpo I might wait till Saturday to test though!!!
Good luck to all still to DTD, still test for the BFP and to the ones with the BFN, I’m sorry but I’ll probably be seeing you on February’s test thread!!!


----------



## wrapunzel

I literally can’t sleep because I’m too excited to test in a few hours doh ](*,) revisited my charting app to try to convince myself I’m being silly and it had the opposite effect lol, the day I got a neg test after my chemical I recorded CD11, ewcm, both side ovary pain, high libido which is on time and normal symptoms for my O. Why did I think I didn’t O??? lol. Today is CD25. Praying I have a squinter in a few hours


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Think I got my positive :) not sure if tomorrow’s will be darker but I will BD tonight for sure!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> Yay! Good luck!

Thanks Bev. You’re always so supportive. Hope you are ok and coping with the home schooling! X


----------



## ciz

Morning all... so I am now officially in 2 ww 1dpo today. My cervix has closed, cm creamy. I hope we done enough. @Rach87 if you could put me down 31st, technically I should be February, but I’m an early tester :) :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Thanks Bev. You’re always so supportive. Hope you are ok and coping with the home schooling! X


 Aww thank you. It's very full on but we are doing OK and just about keeping on top of it all!


----------



## Beccaboo828

So my tests haven't gotten any darker. Tried a different brand and they are nearly non existent on that too. Called the EPAU this morning and they have booked me in for a scan next Wednesday. I will be 5+6 then if im not having a chemical xx


----------



## wrapunzel

Big fat negative for me :shrug:

“if you’re pregnant enough for symptoms you’re pregnant enough for a test” so I’m going to stop doing this to myself lol. Partner and I bd almost every day so whenever the egg comes it will have a solid chance of getting caught... it’s just so outside of my “realm of normal” to have my cycles interrupted, I’m struggling. 

good luck to everyone still testing this month and sticky dust to those of you with lines starting!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I would have LOVED to add another BFP to the front page....
but this morning's tests (plural) yeilded a BFN. 
.....That test was a really bad DUD! 
Play with my heartstrings it did.


----------



## MadamRose

@Deethehippy good luck definitely get baby dancing


----------



## Beccaboo828

Posted my last comment about having a scan booked for next week and I start spotting :( this cycle is taking its toll. Positive tests then negative back to positive and now this.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## atx614

@Beccaboo828 im so sorry you are spotting! Are you past your missed period yet? My ICs haven’t changed much, only my frer, so hopefully it’s the brand test you are using. I spotted with my daughter right around when my period would have been.

@Lightning7 i see a line! FXd it gets darker!!

@Rach87 i think maybe the 17th at 9:30? Maybe you went full positive like an hour later than the surge went down by your 2:30 test?


----------



## atx614

I am 11dpo now. My frer is looking good, but my ICs haven’t changed much. Hopefully the FRER alone is a good sign as the IC are giving me anxiety due to lack of progression. Hopefully tomorrow those will darken up too I know the numbers are so small at the beginning so even if they are doubling the ICs may not change much.


----------



## Beccaboo828

atx614 said:


> @Beccaboo828 im so sorry you are spotting! Are you past your missed period yet? My ICs haven’t changed much, only my frer, so hopefully it’s the brand test you are using. I spotted with my daughter right around when my period would have been.
> 
> @Lightning7 i see a line! FXd it gets darker!!
> 
> @Rach87 i think maybe the 17th at 9:30? Maybe you went full positive like an hour later than the surge went down by your 2:30 test?

Yes my period is a week late. I've had 6 losses so far. This is my 7th. Its more than spotting now. Ugh life sucks at times xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

atx614 said:


> I am 11dpo now. My frer is looking good, but my ICs haven’t changed much. Hopefully the FRER alone is a good sign as the IC are giving me anxiety due to lack of progression. Hopefully tomorrow those will darken up too I know the numbers are so small at the beginning so even if they are doubling the ICs may not change much.
> 
> View attachment 1093441
> View attachment 1093442
> View attachment 1093443

Those frer look great


----------



## Mum42crazy

Beccaboo828 said:


> Posted my last comment about having a scan booked for next week and I start spotting :( this cycle is taking its toll. Positive tests then negative back to positive and now this.

I am sorry!!!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Mum42crazy said:


> I am sorry!!!

Thank you x


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> I would have LOVED to add another BFP to the front page....
> but this morning's tests (plural) yeilded a BFN.
> .....That test was a really bad DUD!
> Play with my heartstrings it did.
> 
> View attachment 1093437
> View attachment 1093438

Oh what!! Sorry beaut :hugs:. When is AF due?


----------



## ciz

Beccaboo828 said:


> Yes my period is a week late. I've had 6 losses so far. This is my 7th. Its more than spotting now. Ugh life sucks at times xx

Aww I’m sorry lovely :hugs:are you having any tests to see if there’s anything possibly causing the losses ?


----------



## Beccaboo828

ciz said:


> Aww I’m sorry lovely :hugs:are you having any tests to see if there’s any possibly causing the losses ?

Thank you. No tests. I have antiphospholipid antibody syndrome. My body kills my babies sadly xx


----------



## ciz

Beccaboo828 said:


> Thank you. No tests. I have antiphospholipid antibody syndrome. My body kills my babies sadly xx

Oh gosh, sorry to hear but I wish you so much baby luck.


----------



## atx614

@Beccaboo828 im so sorry! I have never heard of that syndrome. I’m so sorry


----------



## J_and_D

Lozb said:


> Well AF here in full force. I dnt know if I am classsinf today as day one as last night was spotting.

Spotting doesn't count. You count 1st day of flow as cd1 :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh @Beccaboo828 I am so sorry hon. I'm thinking of calling the EPU to see if they will book me a early scan if I explain to them about all the chemicals last year.
When is AF due hon? I wonder if the spotting cud be Implantation. I so hope so hon[-o&lt;

@wrapunzel
Sorry hon how many DPO are u it mite be early still. I got a BFN at 8dpo then faint lines at 10dpo.
But everyone womon is different and some don't get lines until 12dpo or even later it all depends on implantation.
I'm still keeping everything crossed for you.
I was devastated in December because we tried so so hard but I wasn't pregnant then this cycle I wanted to take the more relaxed approach so no temping just OPKs. And we DTD cd8 then on ovulation day cd10 and then cd11 . I ebeded up ovulating 5 days earlier than normol this cycle and was worried about it being to early but seems I was worrying about nothing now.
Good luck hon hope u get ure BFP in the next day or so[-o&lt;

@sallyhansen76 oh man so gutted that line was so clear yesterday. How many DPO are you now?

@ciz and @Deethehippy yay for ovulation and the 2ww really have it all crossed for both of you [-o&lt;

@atx614 
Fantastic lines on them Frer hon yay. 
Congratulations \\:D/

@Mum42crazy thank u so much hon. Fixed u get ure BFP to[-o&lt;

@Lightning7 
Yesss I so see that line hon. Fixed fixed fixed for a supper sticky beanie [-o&lt;


To all the ladies that got the :witch: I'm so sorry and have everything crossed for this new cycle[-o&lt;

To everyone waiting to ovulate or just ovulated good luck sending loads of baby dust :dust:

To all those still waiting to test wishing u loads of luck really hope to see more BFPs [-o&lt;


----------



## Rach87

So very sorry @Beccaboo828 do you have any other diseases like Lupus or just the APA? I tested positive for that once, but thankfully the next 2 times negative. I really hope you get a snuggly baby soon.

Sorry @wrapunzel @sallyhansen76 

@atx614 those frers look amazing! I wouldnt worry about the ic’s. Shall I add a :bfp: next to your name?


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Rach87 
I'm with Dee i don't think u have ovulated yet u wud definitely keep testing. 
If ure lines do start getting fainter then I wud probably chart ure darkest line as ure positive. 
But keep testing to see if them lines get darker. 
Good luck hon.


----------



## MrsKatie

@Suggerhoney, did you test again? :)

FX everyone!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ciz said:


> Oh what!! Sorry beaut :hugs:. When is AF due?

Tomorrow.. feeling a little gutted. BUT BUT ...I would LOVE to start the February testing thread to remove my mind from dreading on pending AF! 

Is everyone Ok wiht that?

@Suggerhoney IM 12 dpo. FRER being so stark white, I know AF will be here. Usual symptoms of AF are here. (lovely headache) 

I'm feeling gutted but also ready. I wrote a nice letter to OH telling him how I feel. Letting him know how much I would like to TTC properly, but without pressure. And how it is making me feel. I feel a little hopeful -xxx-


----------



## Suggerhoney

AFM
Don't think there's much change in my Frer today. I only have one left and sent DH out to get more but they have sold out so I think he is going to get the CB 6 days early test and boots own brand im not sure yet he isn't back.
Will order more Frer off amazon at some point.

So today and yesterdays Frer

My ICs look darker today I think. Top 2 is yesterdays and bottom 2 are todays.

I did a clear blue cross test.

And a one step

And I also did a digital


Gonna buy 2 more digitals and do them next week really hoping I get a 2-3 then a 3+.[-o&lt;

Had sore boobs earlier today but they have worn off now.:confused:
And also been feeling a little icky.
Not bad neasea more like a slight queezyness.
Not sure why the boob pain was so bad when I woke up but now nothing.:confused:
Hope they start hurting again.

Still so on edge but starting to feel more positive.
Stick beanie stick and grow healthy and strong[-o&lt;


----------



## J_and_D

@Suggerhoney your lines are looking great!

@Beccaboo828 hugs that has to be hard to deal with 

@sallyhansen76 I'll be joining that group as well


----------



## sallyhansen76

beautiful lines hun! definately FRER a tad darker today!!! Great!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> Tomorrow.. feeling a little gutted. BUT BUT ...I would LOVE to start the February testing thread to remove my mind from dreading on pending AF!
> 
> Is everyone Ok wiht that?
> 
> @Suggerhoney IM 12 dpo. FRER being so stark white, I know AF will be here. Usual symptoms of AF are here. (lovely headache)
> 
> I'm feeling gutted but also ready. I wrote a nice letter to OH telling him how I feel. Letting him know how much I would like to TTC properly, but without pressure. And how it is making me feel. I feel a little hopeful -xxx-


Awww thats lovely has he read it yet and what did he say hon? 
I think u will be great at starting the February testing thread go for it hon. 
I'll be there chearing u all on. <3


----------



## J_and_D

@sallyhansen76 if you do start it, I'll be set to test Feb 7 :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

J_and_D said:


> @Suggerhoney your lines are looking great!
> 
> @Beccaboo828 hugs that has to be hard to deal with
> 
> @sallyhansen76 I'll be joining that group as well

Thanks hon. Good luck this cycle<3



sallyhansen76 said:


> beautiful lines hun! definately FRER a tad darker today!!! Great!!


Thank you hon. I used FMU today where as with the others I used 2nd and 3rd MU. 
Gutted there not many BFPs in this Jan thread but hoping there will be alot more b4 the month is out, and hope February will have loads[-o&lt;


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here you are ladies,

February Testing thread

*** February Testing Thread***


----------



## Bevziibubble

:dance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Becca - I'm so very sorry, hugs go out to you.

Sally - that test sucked and I know only too well how hard fake lines are, hugs and luck for a BFP soon.

Sugger - your tests are my inspiration 

Wrapunzel - I have got everything crossed for you, that's a lot of BDing..I hope it works.


----------



## Rach87

@Suggerhoney your lines all look darker today!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Suggerhoney said:


> AFM
> Don't think there's much change in my Frer today. I only have one left and sent DH out to get more but they have sold out so I think he is going to get the CB 6 days early test and boots own brand im not sure yet he isn't back.
> Will order more Frer off amazon at some point.
> 
> So today and yesterdays Frer
> View attachment 1093444
> View attachment 1093444
> 
> My ICs look darker today I think. Top 2 is yesterdays and bottom 2 are todays.
> View attachment 1093445
> 
> I did a clear blue cross test.
> View attachment 1093446
> 
> And a one step
> View attachment 1093448
> 
> And I also did a digital
> View attachment 1093447
> 
> 
> Gonna buy 2 more digitals and do them next week really hoping I get a 2-3 then a 3+.[-o&lt;
> 
> Had sore boobs earlier today but they have worn off now.:confused:
> And also been feeling a little icky.
> Not bad neasea more like a slight queezyness.
> Not sure why the boob pain was so bad when I woke up but now nothing.:confused:
> Hope they start hurting again.
> 
> Still so on edge but starting to feel more positive.
> Stick beanie stick and grow healthy and strong[-o&lt;


They are looking fab!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> Good luck with ure scan hon.

thank you hun.... I had it, it’s in my journal :) will you be doing one? Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Suggerhoney said:


> AFM
> Don't think there's much change in my Frer today. I only have one left and sent DH out to get more but they have sold out so I think he is going to get the CB 6 days early test and boots own brand im not sure yet he isn't back.
> Will order more Frer off amazon at some point.
> 
> So today and yesterdays Frer
> View attachment 1093444
> View attachment 1093444
> 
> My ICs look darker today I think. Top 2 is yesterdays and bottom 2 are todays.
> View attachment 1093445
> 
> I did a clear blue cross test.
> View attachment 1093446
> 
> And a one step
> View attachment 1093448
> 
> And I also did a digital
> View attachment 1093447
> 
> 
> Gonna buy 2 more digitals and do them next week really hoping I get a 2-3 then a 3+.[-o&lt;
> 
> Had sore boobs earlier today but they have worn off now.:confused:
> And also been feeling a little icky.
> Not bad neasea more like a slight queezyness.
> Not sure why the boob pain was so bad when I woke up but now nothing.:confused:
> Hope they start hurting again.
> 
> Still so on edge but starting to feel more positive.
> Stick beanie stick and grow healthy and strong[-o&lt;

frers definitely darker hun x


----------



## wantingagirl

@Beccaboo828 im so sorry lovely xxx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh @Beccaboo828 I am so sorry hon. I'm thinking of calling the EPU to see if they will book me a early scan if I explain to them about all the chemicals last year.
> When is AF due hon? I wonder if the spotting cud be Implantation. I so hope so hon[-o&lt;
> 
> @wrapunzel
> Sorry hon how many DPO are u it mite be early still. I got a BFN at 8dpo then faint lines at 10dpo.
> But everyone womon is different and some don't get lines until 12dpo or even later it all depends on implantation.
> I'm still keeping everything crossed for you.
> I was devastated in December because we tried so so hard but I wasn't pregnant then this cycle I wanted to take the more relaxed approach so no temping just OPKs. And we DTD cd8 then on ovulation day cd10 and then cd11 . I ebeded up ovulating 5 days earlier than normol this cycle and was worried about it being to early but seems I was worrying about nothing now.
> Good luck hon hope u get ure BFP in the next day or so[-o&lt;
> 
> @sallyhansen76 oh man so gutted that line was so clear yesterday. How many DPO are you now?
> 
> @ciz and @Deethehippy yay for ovulation and the 2ww really have it all crossed for both of you [-o&lt;
> 
> @atx614
> Fantastic lines on them Frer hon yay.
> Congratulations \\:D/
> 
> @Mum42crazy thank u so much hon. Fixed u get ure BFP to[-o&lt;
> 
> @Lightning7
> Yesss I so see that line hon. Fixed fixed fixed for a supper sticky beanie [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> To all the ladies that got the :witch: I'm so sorry and have everything crossed for this new cycle[-o&lt;
> 
> To everyone waiting to ovulate or just ovulated good luck sending loads of baby dust :dust:
> 
> To all those still waiting to test wishing u loads of luck really hope to see more BFPs [-o&lt;

Thank you xx Af was due on the 16th xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

Rach87 said:


> So very sorry @Beccaboo828 do you have any other diseases like Lupus or just the APA? I tested positive for that once, but thankfully the next 2 times negative. I really hope you get a snuggly baby soon.
> 
> Sorry @wrapunzel @sallyhansen76
> 
> @atx614 those frers look amazing! I wouldnt worry about the ic’s. Shall I add a :bfp: next to your name?

I have aps and pcos. I have to inject daily to keep pregnant and take aspirin. It nearly killed me with my 2nd loss. I must be glutton for punishment haha xx


----------



## Beccaboo828

wantingagirl said:


> @Beccaboo828 im so sorry lovely xxx

Thank you. Love you kidda <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

8 years ago when TTC I used the wondfo's ultra sensitive to test and LOVED Them. Bulk buy, early detection and price.

But I cannot find them anywhere.
Anyone recommend something similar for a Canada buy?
I also have enough OPK so just want to HPT bulk


----------



## wantingagirl

Beccaboo828 said:


> Thank you. Love you kidda <3

love you so much girl, you’ve got this <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

wantingagirl said:


> thank you hun.... I had it, it’s in my journal :) will you be doing one? Xx


Will look hon. 
I'm going to call the EPU tomorrow and explain about all those chemicals and how anxious I am and I'm hoping they will book me in for a scan around 6 weeks. 
If not then will just book a privet one for 7 weeks. 
Really hope is see a strong HB. 
Yeah I was thinking of doing a pregnancy journal I've done a ttc one its a shame I cudnt add that to the pregnancy one but don't think u can:shrug:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Thank u so much ladies I did 2 more ICs and a Digital opk (just to see what it did) 
And another Frer and a CB 6 days early. 
Disappointed with the CB but I have 4 more so hopefully they get darker tomorrow. 
No Frer left now but I've ordered more and they will be here next week. Hoping they come a bit sooner. 
I had a line stealer on Frer with my son so hoping to get that again.
Will also order some more digitals in the hope to see a 2-3 then 3+. 

Disappointed with this the CB I did earlier was darker and these are supposed to be more sensitive. These were great with my son. Hope tommorows is darker. 

Opks definitely work as HCGs even b4 AF, 

Don't see much progression with these i think only a hint darker. 
Hopefully when the new ones get here I will get a line stealer. 

Sweetyfox and [email protected] look darker than this mornings.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney even your frer looks darker this afternoon!


----------



## loeylo

I don’t know what’s going on. Started doing ovulation tests at cd11, then on cd13 and 14. All have a basically non existent test line. Last month, they got progressively darker and I got my peak on day 14. Surely I didn’t peak before day 11? All the tests look the exact same, I’d imagine that they would have changed slightly if I ovulated. This is really starting to stress me out.


----------



## Nixnax

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u so much ladies I did 2 more ICs and a Digital opk (just to see what it did)
> And another Frer and a CB 6 days early.
> Disappointed with the CB but I have 4 more so hopefully they get darker tomorrow.
> No Frer left now but I've ordered more and they will be here next week. Hoping they come a bit sooner.
> I had a line stealer on Frer with my son so hoping to get that again.
> Will also order some more digitals in the hope to see a 2-3 then 3+.
> View attachment 1093464
> 
> Disappointed with this the CB I did earlier was darker and these are supposed to be more sensitive. These were great with my son. Hope tommorows is darker.
> View attachment 1093465
> 
> Opks definitely work as HCGs even b4 AF,
> View attachment 1093466
> 
> Don't see much progression with these i think only a hint darker.
> Hopefully when the new ones get here I will get a line stealer.
> View attachment 1093467
> 
> Sweetyfox and [email protected] look darker than this mornings.

I used the CB early and could only just see a line. They aren't very good. Wow your ICs are nice and dark. Mine weren't like that until I was well over a week late.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> we both need our heads tested, I wasn’t and I was completely sure I wouldn’t buy any IC this month.... but guess what I did ( I’m so weak) I just had to because today I felt little bubbles and a few pulls this morning. I just thought damn it to hell I’m buying them, so it I’m not sure if we got the egg this cycle but hey ho they should arrive on Friday and I should be 7/8dpo I might wait till Saturday to test though!!!
> Good luck to all still to DTD, still test for the BFP and to the ones with the BFN, I’m sorry but I’ll probably be seeing you on February’s test thread!!!

Good luck holding out as long as you can XD


----------



## Reiko_ctu

sallyhansen76 said:


> 8 years ago when TTC I used the wondfo's ultra sensitive to test and LOVED Them. Bulk buy, early detection and price.
> 
> But I cannot find them anywhere.
> Anyone recommend something similar for a Canada buy?
> I also have enough OPK so just want to HPT bulk

So my absolute favourite are makeababy.ca pregnancy test strips. I’ve never seen an evap or indent on them. They are a bit more expensive than the wondfos though. If I wasn’t committed to not going crazy testing, and if we weren’t only trying for 3 months I would’ve ordered some.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

loeylo said:


> I don’t know what’s going on. Started doing ovulation tests at cd11, then on cd13 and 14. All have a basically non existent test line. Last month, they got progressively darker and I got my peak on day 14. Surely I didn’t peak before day 11? All the tests look the exact same, I’d imagine that they would have changed slightly if I ovulated. This is really starting to stress me out.

Have you taken any supplements this month? Extra stress? And have you noticed any ewcm yet? You could be a few days late to O!


----------



## Deethehippy

loeylo said:


> I don’t know what’s going on. Started doing ovulation tests at cd11, then on cd13 and 14. All have a basically non existent test line. Last month, they got progressively darker and I got my peak on day 14. Surely I didn’t peak before day 11? All the tests look the exact same, I’d imagine that they would have changed slightly if I ovulated. This is really starting to stress me out.

Maybe you are going to peak late? My tests yesterday and the days before were pale and today blazing positive. Sugger told me this but OPK's can change drastically day to day. Make sure you test am and pm too and between 10am and 7pm for best results.


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Sorry hon how many DPO are u it mite be early still. I got a BFN at 8dpo then faint lines at 10dpo.
> But everyone womon is different and some don't get lines until 12dpo or even later it all depends on implantation.
> I'm still keeping everything crossed for you.
> I was devastated in December because we tried so so hard but I wasn't pregnant then this cycle I wanted to take the more relaxed approach so no temping just OPKs. And we DTD cd8 then on ovulation day cd10 and then cd11 . I ebeded up ovulating 5 days earlier than normol this cycle and was worried about it being to early but seems I was worrying about nothing now.
> Good luck hon hope u get ure BFP in the next day or so[-o&lt;

Thank you dear <3 I really appreciate your support. If I did indeed ovulate on CD11, I am 14dpo today (CD25). My last sticky pregnancy in 2017 had a negative on CD26 and the faintest squinter on CD31, & my first pregnancy when I was only 19, I tested at like 8-9 days late for my period and got what I now know was a remarkably faint line for a sticky pregnancy that far along. So, you may be on to something. Last night after BD my right ovary hurt pretty bad, same as my last sticky pregnancy, and that time 'round my early scan confirmed I'd ovulated off the side that hurt. 



Deethehippy said:


> Wrapunzel - I have got everything crossed for you, that's a lot of BDing..I hope it works.

ahahaha thank you, it doesn't even have anything to do with ttc, we just have very high libidos :haha: 



Beccaboo828 said:


> I have aps and pcos. I have to inject daily to keep pregnant and take aspirin. It nearly killed me with my 2nd loss. I must be glutton for punishment haha xx

I'm sorry you have to go through this hun <3 a mother's sacrifices go so much deeper than most ppl realize. My mother has a similar condition (hers is related to platelets) and had approximately 15 miscarriages before my pregnancy, then I developed thrombocytopenia after birth and spent a month in NICU. It was so difficult for her but I am obviously grateful she persevered 



loeylo said:


> I don’t know what’s going on. Started doing ovulation tests at cd11, then on cd13 and 14. All have a basically non existent test line. Last month, they got progressively darker and I got my peak on day 14. Surely I didn’t peak before day 11? All the tests look the exact same, I’d imagine that they would have changed slightly if I ovulated. This is really starting to stress me out.

Have you charted at all before these last two cycles? I am a chronic early ovulator, I've charted for years and usually O on CD10-12, sometimes even CD9.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Will try catch up on comments later but started spotting this morning cd27 so I'm out for this month! Af will be here either later today or tomorrow. 

@Suggerhoney those are great progressions on the frer! Im living for these test pics! The cb is so weird being so light. I've never used them.

@Beccaboo828 so sorry about the tests stuffing you around. Its awful seeing lines disappear :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mum42crazy what were you saying about my head needing testing lol?? I tested this afternoon at 7dpo XD lol!!

BFN of course, but has restored my faith that not all cheap tests are giving evaps or shadows so I feel like I can trust if I see a line on these!


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> @Mum42crazy what were you saying about my head needing testing lol?? I tested this afternoon at 7dpo XD lol!!
> 
> BFN of course, but has restored my faith that not all cheap tests are giving evaps or shadows so I feel like I can trust if I see a line on these!
> View attachment 1093498

ayyyyy bfn gang


----------



## Suggerhoney

sallyhansen76 said:


> @Suggerhoney even your frer looks darker this afternoon!


Thank u hon that means alot. It came up strait away to. I'm still not out of the woods tho and still nervous but I do feel a bit more positive now.
Hoping to get some symptoms soon I think that will help put my mind at rest a little.
I've had sore boobs today but not all day its been on and off and off at the moment but hopefully that will all kick in soon.
AF is still a few days away because of my long LP so I think when I pass that and lines keep getting darker I will feel much better.
Good luck for February hon <3



loeylo said:


> I don’t know what’s going on. Started doing ovulation tests at cd11, then on cd13 and 14. All have a basically non existent test line. Last month, they got progressively darker and I got my peak on day 14. Surely I didn’t peak before day 11? All the tests look the exact same, I’d imagine that they would have changed slightly if I ovulated. This is really starting to stress me out.

Thats odd hon. Are u using the same tests as u did last cycle?
I ovulated 4 to 5 days early this cycle.
I normally get my peak at cd14 but I got it in the evening on cd9 and all day cd10. Ovulated day 10 in evening.
It came up on fertility friend that its normol to ovulate at different times some months and u can ovulate up to 5 days earlier and its completely normol.
So im wondering if u have already ovulated:shrug:

But like u said wud think there wud be a variation of strength in lines.
Do u have any ovulation signs or have u had.
I hope u get some answers soon hon how frustrating.

I'm wondering maybe in the morning when u wake up u cud take ure temp and if its raised more than normol u mite of already ovulated hon just and idea?
Thats what I had to do because the one cycle I decided not to temp my body decides to ovulate early.
I did my temp on the morning on cd10 and it was still low then the morning of cd11 it jumped right up to my normol post ovulation temps. Also with OPKs they do sometimes get darker and darker but I've had it where I've had a supper faint line one day and then the next day a blazing positive. Hope that helps.
Good luck hon
:hugs:





wrapunzel said:


> Thank you dear <3 I really appreciate your support. If I did indeed ovulate on CD11, I am 14dpo today (CD25). My last sticky pregnancy in 2017 had a negative on CD26 and the faintest squinter on CD31, & my first pregnancy when I was only 19, I tested at like 8-9 days late for my period and got what I now know was a remarkably faint line for a sticky pregnancy that far along. So, you may be on to something. Last night after BD my right ovary hurt pretty bad, same as my last sticky pregnancy, and that time 'round my early scan confirmed I'd ovulated off the side that hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha thank you, it doesn't even have anything to do with ttc, we just have very high libidos :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you have to go through this hun <3 a mother's sacrifices go so much deeper than most ppl realize. My mother has a similar condition (hers is related to platelets) and had approximately 15 miscarriages before my pregnancy, then I developed thrombocytopenia after birth and spent a month in NICU. It was so difficult for her but I am obviously grateful she persevered
> 
> 
> 
> Have you charted at all before these last two cycles? I am a chronic early ovulator, I've charted for years and usually O on CD10-12, sometimes even CD9.


There u go hon, it seems u one of them that do get later BFPs. I'm keeping it all crossed hon.
I had stabby like pinchy stitch pains all day at 6dpo around the right overy area and again at 10dpo and lower backache but around the right overy area.
No implantation bleeding or anything.
Good luck sweet:hugs:




AlwaysTheAunt said:


> Will try catch up on comments later but started spotting this morning cd27 so I'm out for this month! Af will be here either later today or tomorrow.
> 
> @Suggerhoney those are great progressions on the frer! Im living for these test pics! The cb is so weird being so light. I've never used them.
> 
> @Beccaboo828 so sorry about the tests stuffing you around. Its awful seeing lines disappear :(


Thank you hon. The CB ones used to be so so good but I keep getting told by pregnant womon that there not good anymore and they only ever got faint lines even fainter than mine and she's 34 weeks now.
Weird tho considering there meant to be early tests.
Will use the others tho and see what happens.
I still have lots of ICs left and ordered some more digitals and Frer and Answer tests which are practically the same as Frer just hopefully to keep my mind at rest a bit. Sorry about the spotting hon.:hugs:



Reiko_ctu said:


> @Mum42crazy what were you saying about my head needing testing lol?? I tested this afternoon at 7dpo XD lol!!
> 
> BFN of course, but has restored my faith that not all cheap tests are giving evaps or shadows so I feel like I can trust if I see a line on these!
> View attachment 1093498

Those cassette tests are so cool. Hope u get ure :bfp: In the next few days hon.


----------



## Rach87

Hahahahahah @Reiko_ctu I was wondering if you’d cave. Who are we kidding, were all crazy poas addicts over here. :rofl:


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Have you taken any supplements this month? Extra stress? And have you noticed any ewcm yet? You could be a few days late to O!

I hope not as we had timed it pretty well this month! Argh! And no, nothing has changed except anxiety, although this month is better than last month. My cm has been lotion like.


----------



## loeylo

Deethehippy said:


> Maybe you are going to peak late? My tests yesterday and the days before were pale and today blazing positive. Sugger told me this but OPK's can change drastically day to day. Make sure you test am and pm too and between 10am and 7pm for best results.

I have ran out now and I swore I wouldn’t buy any more. I don’t find them particularly helpful to be honest, df doesn’t want to time sex for ovulation so we just do it whenever we are both in the mood - it leads to me getting frustrated if I know I’m fertile and he doesn’t want to, lol. I don’t know if I’ll buy more. I’m usually pretty in tune with my body.


----------



## loeylo

wrapunzel said:


> Thank you dear <3 I really appreciate your support. If I did indeed ovulate on CD11, I am 14dpo today (CD25). My last sticky pregnancy in 2017 had a negative on CD26 and the faintest squinter on CD31, & my first pregnancy when I was only 19, I tested at like 8-9 days late for my period and got what I now know was a remarkably faint line for a sticky pregnancy that far along. So, you may be on to something. Last night after BD my right ovary hurt pretty bad, same as my last sticky pregnancy, and that time 'round my early scan confirmed I'd ovulated off the side that hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> ahahaha thank you, it doesn't even have anything to do with ttc, we just have very high libidos :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you have to go through this hun <3 a mother's sacrifices go so much deeper than most ppl realize. My mother has a similar condition (hers is related to platelets) and had approximately 15 miscarriages before my pregnancy, then I developed thrombocytopenia after birth and spent a month in NICU. It was so difficult for her but I am obviously grateful she persevered
> 
> 
> 
> Have you charted at all before these last two cycles? I am a chronic early ovulator, I've charted for years and usually O on CD10-12, sometimes even CD9.

Kind of. We used natural family planning based on cm in the past, and then with a fertility monitor. I was always really regular before dd - down to the hour - and had many unplanned pregnancies, so I am sure I ovulated on time every month. I’ve been on the pill since dd was born though, and my pill stops ovulation, so I don’t know. It’s frustrating!


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u hon that means alot. It came up strait away to. I'm still not out of the woods tho and still nervous but I do feel a bit more positive now.
> Hoping to get some symptoms soon I think that will help put my mind at rest a little.
> I've had sore boobs today but not all day its been on and off and off at the moment but hopefully that will all kick in soon.
> AF is still a few days away because of my long LP so I think when I pass that and lines keep getting darker I will feel much better.
> Good luck for February hon <3
> 
> 
> 
> Thats odd hon. Are u using the same tests as u did last cycle?
> I ovulated 4 to 5 days early this cycle.
> I normally get my peak at cd14 but I got it in the evening on cd9 and all day cd10. Ovulated day 10 in evening.
> It came up on fertility friend that its normol to ovulate at different times some months and u can ovulate up to 5 days earlier and its completely normol.
> So im wondering if u have already ovulated:shrug:
> 
> But like u said wud think there wud be a variation of strength in lines.
> Do u have any ovulation signs or have u had.
> I hope u get some answers soon hon how frustrating.
> 
> I'm wondering maybe in the morning when u wake up u cud take ure temp and if its raised more than normol u mite of already ovulated hon just and idea?
> Thats what I had to do because the one cycle I decided not to temp my body decides to ovulate early.
> I did my temp on the morning on cd10 and it was still low then the morning of cd11 it jumped right up to my normol post ovulation temps. Also with OPKs they do sometimes get darker and darker but I've had it where I've had a supper faint line one day and then the next day a blazing positive. Hope that helps.
> Good luck hon
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There u go hon, it seems u one of them that do get later BFPs. I'm keeping it all crossed hon.
> I had stabby like pinchy stitch pains all day at 6dpo around the right overy area and again at 10dpo and lower backache but around the right overy area.
> No implantation bleeding or anything.
> Good luck sweet:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon. The CB ones used to be so so good but I keep getting told by pregnant womon that there not good anymore and they only ever got faint lines even fainter than mine and she's 34 weeks now.
> Weird tho considering there meant to be early tests.
> Will use the others tho and see what happens.
> I still have lots of ICs left and ordered some more digitals and Frer and Answer tests which are practically the same as Frer just hopefully to keep my mind at rest a bit. Sorry about the spotting hon.:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Those cassette tests are so cool. Hope u get ure :bfp: In the next few days hon.

Thanks, that is super helpful. 
Yea, I used the same tests from the same pack. Not had a single line this side of my period. Normally I’d have ewcm and I don’t.
I am not sure if temping would work at this point in my cycle as I have not got a baseline if that makes sense? I guess I could have ovulated early - I did have a high sex drive around cd 10-12 so maybe?


----------



## Lightning7

Nice lines Dee! Good luck!!

Sugger your tests are looking amazing!!

I tested again this morning with FMU this time, got the exact same faint shadow as yesterday.. I am pretty sure AF is/was due yesterday or today but my breasts are still sore and getting worse which isn't usually an AF symptom for me, so I am still hoping it's my month [-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning7 said:


> Nice lines Dee! Good luck!!
> 
> Sugger your tests are looking amazing!!
> 
> I tested again this morning with FMU this time, got the exact same faint shadow as yesterday.. I am pretty sure AF is/was due yesterday or today but my breasts are still sore and getting worse which isn't usually an AF symptom for me, so I am still hoping it's my month [-o&lt;

Ooh that sounds really promising! Did you use anything other than an IC? Can we see?


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> Thanks, that is super helpful.
> Yea, I used the same tests from the same pack. Not had a single line this side of my period. Normally I’d have ewcm and I don’t.
> I am not sure if temping would work at this point in my cycle as I have not got a baseline if that makes sense? I guess I could have ovulated early - I did have a high sex drive around cd 10-12 so maybe?

Yeah I know what u mean hon. I had high sec drive on cd10 and that was ovulation day. So I wonder if that was ures to. 
Hope u get answers soon hon. 



Lightning7 said:


> Nice lines Dee! Good luck!!
> 
> Sugger your tests are looking amazing!!
> 
> I tested again this morning with FMU this time, got the exact same faint shadow as yesterday.. I am pretty sure AF is/was due yesterday or today but my breasts are still sore and getting worse which isn't usually an AF symptom for me, so I am still hoping it's my month [-o&lt;


Thanks hon, 
Good luck. 
I have no symptoms at all really. I did have sore boobs when I got up but then they just stopped hurting. 
But with my DS and DD I had sore boobs for about a week b4 AF. With my son they came and went and came back again but by 6 weeks they were agony. 
Hoping to get some symptoms that stay soon it makes me nervous not having symptoms but tests are darker so hoping all is OK. 
Hope this is ure month hon and tommorow gives u a line [-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney Your progression looks great! :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney Your progression looks great! :)

Thanks so much my lovely. 
Hopefully they keep continuing to progress xx


----------



## J_and_D

sallyhansen76 said:


> 8 years ago when TTC I used the wondfo's ultra sensitive to test and LOVED Them. Bulk buy, early detection and price.
> 
> But I cannot find them anywhere.
> Anyone recommend something similar for a Canada buy?
> I also have enough OPK so just want to HPT bulk

Idk if available in Canada, but I've been using MomMed. Off of Amazon. Comes in a pack of opks, pregnancy tests and little pee cups lol


----------



## J_and_D

Suggerhoney said:


> Thank u so much ladies I did 2 more ICs and a Digital opk (just to see what it did)
> And another Frer and a CB 6 days early.
> Disappointed with the CB but I have 4 more so hopefully they get darker tomorrow.
> No Frer left now but I've ordered more and they will be here next week. Hoping they come a bit sooner.
> I had a line stealer on Frer with my son so hoping to get that again.
> Will also order some more digitals in the hope to see a 2-3 then 3+.
> View attachment 1093464
> 
> Disappointed with this the CB I did earlier was darker and these are supposed to be more sensitive. These were great with my son. Hope tommorows is darker.
> View attachment 1093465
> 
> Opks definitely work as HCGs even b4 AF,
> View attachment 1093466
> 
> Don't see much progression with these i think only a hint darker.
> Hopefully when the new ones get here I will get a line stealer.
> View attachment 1093467
> 
> Sweetyfox and [email protected] look darker than this mornings.

Looking good!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m having weird cramps. Like 2 inches in and 2 inches down from my hip bone... not like AF cramps. Ugh so weird. I want to check of cramps on FF but, it’s not normal type cramps!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

](*,)](*,):change:


Reiko_ctu said:


> @Mum42crazy what were you saying about my head needing testing lol?? I tested this afternoon at 7dpo XD lol!!
> 
> BFN of course, but has restored my faith that not all cheap tests are giving evaps or shadows so I feel like I can trust if I see a line on these!
> View attachment 1093498

lol, so mine where meant to arrive on Friday BUT for some reason Amazon is saying Monday aarrggg, so I was like ok I’ll order some others, nothing will come before Monday, what is happening to Amazon !!!! Anyway I guess I’ll have to wait till Monday and I’ll be 11dpo I think!!! I guess it’s better than testing for 4 days and hoping obviously god felt like I need a break lmao!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> ](*,)](*,):change:
> 
> lol, so mine where meant to arrive on Friday BUT for some reason Amazon is saying Monday aarrggg, so I was like ok I’ll order some others, nothing will come before Monday, what is happening to Amazon !!!! Anyway I guess I’ll have to wait till Monday and I’ll be 11dpo I think!!! I guess it’s better than testing for 4 days and hoping obviously god felt like I need a break lmao!

That almost feels like a stroke of luck lol!!


----------



## J_and_D

So I saw my new O.B. today (my old one retired and I had been seeing her since I was 15!) And let me just say...I LOVE my new doctor! She was AWESOME. I'm so grateful. Good doctors seem to be hard to find so I'm very excited. She is pro noninvasive procedures. Pro natural unmedicated birth. And just her energy alone was exactly what I need. She ran labs on me for my thyroid and a couple other things. And it turns out my "wierd" period this month was an early miscarriage. She really made me feel like I have someone "in my corner". Couldn't be happier and had to share


----------



## Deethehippy

J_and_D said:


> So I saw my new O.B. today (my old one retired and I had been seeing her since I was 15!) And let me just say...I LOVE my new doctor! She was AWESOME. I'm so grateful. Good doctors seem to be hard to find so I'm very excited. She is pro noninvasive procedures. Pro natural unmedicated birth. And just her energy alone was exactly what I need. She ran labs on me for my thyroid and a couple other things. And it turns out my "wierd" period this month was an early miscarriage. She really made me feel like I have someone "in my corner". Couldn't be happier and had to share

That’s fantastic that you found her and I hope she can help you out getting that forever BFP. I’m sorry that you had a MC though :hugs:


----------



## Tasha36089

So I tested this morning. I thought I saw a vvvf shadow. What do you think? I don’t track O this month but my app says I’m 8dpo but I think I O’d 2 days earlier so maybe 10po.


----------



## ciz

Tasha36089 said:


> So I tested this morning. I thought I saw a vvvf shadow. What do you think? I don’t track O this month but my app says I’m 8dpo but I think I O’d 2 days earlier so maybe 10po.
> 
> View attachment 1093516

Can see that no problem... fx this is start of bfp :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Tasha36089 said:


> So I tested this morning. I thought I saw a vvvf shadow. What do you think? I don’t track O this month but my app says I’m 8dpo but I think I O’d 2 days earlier so maybe 10po.
> 
> View attachment 1093516

I totally see that!!!!


----------



## elencor

Ok so 11-12 dpo and stark white BFN, I think it's time to call it yet another failed month. It's really starting to affect me :-( I stayed optimistic when I had the CP because I thought I would be pregnant within a couple of months anyway, but after 6 months feels like it's never gonna happen. 
Sorry for the people who has been trying for a lot longer, I don't mean to be disrespectful, but I need a place to vent


----------



## ciz

elencor said:


> Ok so 11-12 dpo and stark white BFN, I think it's time to call it yet another failed month. It's really starting to affect me :-( I stayed optimistic when I had the CP because I thought I would be pregnant within a couple of months anyway, but after 6 months feels like it's never gonna happen.
> Sorry for the people who has been trying for a lot longer, I don't mean to be disrespectful, but I need a place to vent

Your not being disrespectful at all hun. I completely get the frustration and heart ache. With my 1st it took us 6months, my 2nd nearly a year and half. Keep going lovely :) this forum is a great place to vent all emotions x


----------



## atx614

@Tasha36089 i can easily see that! Do you have a FRER? When my IC was super faint my frer gave a comforting line. My ICs are just now starting to darken. They take forever to darken, but I did get a VVF line at 8dpo so they must be sensitive. Not sure why they darken so slow.

@J_and_D im so sorry about the miscarriage. But SO happy you found a good dr. That is so wonderful!

@elencor o am so sorry you are feeling discouraged. Sending you hugs and baby dust. With my son I didn’t get a VVF line even until 14dpo. There is still time hon!


----------



## Rach87

Ooo @Tasha36089 yayy!

@atx614 any new tests for us to stare at??

Finally have some bfp’s rolling in!! Woo!

@J_and_D sorry about the mc but that’s great you love your new dr!

@Reiko_ctu maybe that’s baby snuggling in?!


----------



## Rach87

@Lottielouf @KatVM any updates?

@ilex88 how are the tests coming along?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I'm sitting here waiting for AF. 

Took a test because well...who wekidding. 

Another faint line. I've just about had it with the dud tests. BUT of course it is making me want to go out and buy a FRER and re-try ...](*,)


----------



## wannanewbaby

Tasha36089 said:


> So I tested this morning. I thought I saw a vvvf shadow. What do you think? I don’t track O this month but my app says I’m 8dpo but I think I O’d 2 days earlier so maybe 10po.
> 
> View attachment 1093516

I can see it easily!!


----------



## atx614

@Rach87 here are my test from this morning. My cheapies are finally getting darker so I am ready to be added as a BFP on the front page. Still nervous but excited too!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Tasha36089 That seems like a clear BFP to me!! \\:D/


----------



## Rach87

@atx614 that progression is beautiful! :bfp: Added!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great progression!


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> I'm sitting here waiting for AF.
> 
> Took a test because well...who wekidding.
> 
> Another faint line. I've just about had it with the dud tests. BUT of course it is making me want to go out and buy a FRER and re-try ...](*,)
> 
> View attachment 1093520

Ergh frustrating. That looks a good line too. Have you got anymore tests ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz I work right beside a Pharmacy....:-$
Doesn't help my compulsion to test ...or my wallet :rofl:


----------



## Tasha36089

atx614 said:


> @Tasha36089 i can easily see that! Do you have a FRER? When my IC was super faint my frer gave a comforting line. My ICs are just now starting to darken. They take forever to darken, but I did get a VVF line at 8dpo so they must be sensitive. Not sure why they darken so slow.

I’ve ordered some from Amazon so hopefully they will be here tomorrow. Yes the IC’s are frustrating sometimes. I just need a dark line to put my mind at rest, hopefully in a few days. In my pregnancy in September which ended in mc December my lines took weeks to darken. I knew something wasn’t right. Your lines look great. Congrats!


----------



## Teafor2

I have been gone for a bit and came back to 10 new pages! 

@Suggerhoney Such great lines! So happy for you :) 

@atx614 Congratulations! That is a bfp for sure :) 

@J_and_D Having a good doctor is so important. When I actually found one that listened to me it was such a relief. 

@Tasha36089 I can see it!! 

I am 7 dpo today and haven’t really been thinking too much about symptoms or anything, but then I made some eggs today and the smell was just sooo strong. This was my only symptom during my chemical last month.... the ability to smell eggs in every baked good. I’ll have to make some muffins and see if I can smell the egg ;) I am also still having tender breasts from ovulation but that is normal for me.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Teafor2 Sounds like a good sign!! Good luck!


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> @ciz I work right beside a Pharmacy....:-$
> Doesn't help my compulsion to test ...or my wallet :rofl:

Hahaha.... aww beaut if you can resist that temptation then fair play to you, I need to know how you do it haha.


----------



## sallyhansen76

@ciz I dont!! 
I cant resist for the life of me. 
I went and bought 2 FRER on my break. So my lunch hour will be POAS time. 
(Who needs to eat lunch? HAHA)


----------



## J_and_D

Tasha36089 said:


> So I tested this morning. I thought I saw a vvvf shadow. What do you think? I don’t track O this month but my app says I’m 8dpo but I think I O’d 2 days earlier so maybe 10po.
> 
> View attachment 1093516

I totally see it!


----------



## J_and_D

atx614 said:


> @Rach87 here are my test from this morning. My cheapies are finally getting darker so I am ready to be added as a BFP on the front page. Still nervous but excited too!!
> View attachment 1093523
> View attachment 1093524
> View attachment 1093525

Woo-hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## ciz

sallyhansen76 said:


> @ciz I dont!!
> I cant resist for the life of me.
> I went and bought 2 FRER on my break. So my lunch hour will be POAS time.
> (Who needs to eat lunch? HAHA)

Hehehe love it!! Come one 2 lines..fx


----------



## J_and_D

Thanks ladies. Tbh I didn't know it was an early MC (and I'm glad I didn't know) so it really didn't effect me emotionally. And it's good news because it shows I can get pregnant! I'm a little nervous about the thyroid labs due to thyroid problems running HEAVY in the women in my family and my metabolism hasn't been the same since having my son. FX'd everything is good. Not sure how long to get the results but I was going to give them a call next week if I dont hear anything by Tues/Wed.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Suggerhoney Did you take maca your whole cycle or only BEFORE ovulation?


----------



## wrapunzel

@J_and_D I'm so glad you're happy with your new provider! I am about to get thyroid labs done too after a miscarriage last month, although I have light/short periods and fear hyp_er_thyroidism, so we're opposites. Looking forward to your next update about that, it helps me feel so much less alone <3

AFM I do not know if I will be testing again this month or not. I feel like I am PMSing now. Will use my OPKs when I feel fertile again, pointless now I think haha. I did a bunch of reading yesterday about post-chemical cycles on a few FAM websites, this bit on one was especially interesting to me:

"_Different fertility awareness methods and NFP instructors may have differing recommendations for how to chart through a miscarriage. Some may recommend charting the first day of miscarriage bleeding as day 1 of a new cycle. Others may recommend that you keep using the same chart (counting the miscarriage as part of the previous cycle), since it is not menstruation._" -- Charting after miscarriage: When will I ovulate again | Natural Womanhood​
I'm assuming the bit about not starting a new chart doesn't apply to me because my mc started on the day af was due, but it was interesting to consider.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Ooo @Tasha36089 yayy!
> 
> @atx614 any new tests for us to stare at??
> 
> Finally have some bfp’s rolling in!! Woo!
> 
> @J_and_D sorry about the mc but that’s great you love your new dr!
> 
> @Reiko_ctu maybe that’s baby snuggling in?!

Ugh maybe... temp down this morning though so not feeling too hopeful tbh. And really no symptoms... I usually have a restless feeling and a bit of nausea by now!


----------



## topazicatzbet

Started spotting so expect af tom so I'm moving over to the Feb group. Good luck to those left to test and congrats to those bfps.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for February :hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

J_and_D said:


> Thanks ladies. Tbh I didn't know it was an early MC (and I'm glad I didn't know) so it really didn't effect me emotionally. And it's good news because it shows I can get pregnant! I'm a little nervous about the thyroid labs due to thyroid problems running HEAVY in the women in my family and my metabolism hasn't been the same since having my son. FX'd everything is good. Not sure how long to get the results but I was going to give them a call next week if I dont hear anything by Tues/Wed.

I feel the same way about my chemical last month. While I did feel a bit sad, more than that I feel relieved that I can actually get pregnant.


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @topazicatzbet hope february is good to you


----------



## Suggerhoney

J_and_D said:


> Looking good!!!

Thank you hon.
I had them mom med OPKs and HPTs back in the summer and I must say the opks are amazing and go supper dark when positive I loved them.
I used the HPTs with the chemicals and there as sensitive as sweetyfox but they did give faint lines at 11 ish DPO.
Ended up using them all up with the last chemical back in October but now wish I saved some to use now.
The OPKs tho are prob one of my absolute favourites.
Glad ure new doctor is really nice but so sorry about the loss hon:hugs:



Reiko_ctu said:


> I’m having weird cramps. Like 2 inches in and 2 inches down from my hip bone... not like AF cramps. Ugh so weird. I want to check of cramps on FF but, it’s not normal type cramps!!

I had that at 6 and 10dpo hon it felt like sharp stitch like pains and wud come and go and come and go if that makes sense.
I remember on the evening of 6dpo and 10dpo they got more intense but not painful. Just sharp. 


Mum42crazy said:


> ](*,)](*,):change:
> 
> lol, so mine where meant to arrive on Friday BUT for some reason Amazon is saying Monday aarrggg, so I was like ok I’ll order some others, nothing will come before Monday, what is happening to Amazon !!!! Anyway I guess I’ll have to wait till Monday and I’ll be 11dpo I think!!! I guess it’s better than testing for 4 days and hoping obviously god felt like I need a break lmao!


Are u in the UK hon? I ordered some tests yesterday off Amazon, im supposed to be getting some tommorow but the Frer won't be here until next week.
Not sure whats going on with them.
11dpo is a great time to test hon, hope when u do tests its a :bfp:




Tasha36089 said:


> So I tested this morning. I thought I saw a vvvf shadow. What do you think? I don’t track O this month but my app says I’m 8dpo but I think I O’d 2 days earlier so maybe 10po.
> 
> View attachment 1093516

Yes I see that clearly hon, looks like my 10dpo test. Are u going to test again tomorrow?



elencor said:


> Ok so 11-12 dpo and stark white BFN, I think it's time to call it yet another failed month. It's really starting to affect me :-( I stayed optimistic when I had the CP because I thought I would be pregnant within a couple of months anyway, but after 6 months feels like it's never gonna happen.
> Sorry for the people who has been trying for a lot longer, I don't mean to be disrespectful, but I need a place to vent

Oh no hon im so sorry. Vent away thats what we are all hear for hon.
Sending hugs I really hope next cycle brings u ure sticky rainbow :hugs:



atx614 said:


> @Rach87 here are my test from this morning. My cheapies are finally getting darker so I am ready to be added as a BFP on the front page. Still nervous but excited too!!
> View attachment 1093523
> View attachment 1093524
> View attachment 1093525


Yay those look great hon.
Great progression :happydance:



sallyhansen76 said:


> @ciz I work right beside a Pharmacy....:-$
> Doesn't help my compulsion to test ...or my wallet :rofl:


Oh my gosh I wud be in that pharmacy picking up every test hahaha.
Mite be worth trying a Frer hon esp if


Teafor2 said:


> I have been gone for a bit and came back to 10 new pages!
> 
> @Suggerhoney Such great lines! So happy for you :)
> 
> @atx614 Congratulations! That is a bfp for sure :)
> 
> @J_and_D Having a good doctor is so important. When I actually found one that listened to me it was such a relief.
> 
> @Tasha36089 I can see it!!
> 
> I am 7 dpo today and haven’t really been thinking too much about symptoms or anything, but then I made some eggs today and the smell was just sooo strong. This was my only symptom during my chemical last month.... the ability to smell eggs in every baked good. I’ll have to make some muffins and see if I can smell the egg ;) I am also still having tender breasts from ovulation but that is normal for me.


Haha same i haven't been on all day today and then I come on and there's 3 new pages haha. Do love a good binge read tho hehe.



sallyhansen76 said:


> @Suggerhoney Did you take maca your whole cycle or only BEFORE ovulation?

Hi hon.
I've been taking it every day for 3 months now throughout my whole cycle.
I take 2000mg of Galatanised Macca root.
I also take Foliate and vitamin D and I've been taking baby aspirin 75mg since I got faint lines at 10dpo.



topazicatzbet said:


> Started spotting so expect af tom so I'm moving over to the Feb group. Good luck to those left to test and congrats to those bfps.


So sorry hon supper fixed for February [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Right just caught up sorry I've not been on all day i didn't sleep a wink last night.

Had a bit of a worry earlier on going to the bathroom I saw a few small spots of light browny blood. 
I also had it when wiping but was supper faint and only happened on like 3 wipes and not had anything else since. 
No cramps or anything. 
But it still scared me. 
Not sure what it was but im 14dpo. 

Tests are darker today, I don't have any frer until next week's but have some Answer tests hopefully coming tomorrow and im hoping to see a huge difference compared to yesterday's Frer. 
A line stealer wud be nice. 
Here are todays ICs sweetyfox and [email protected] 


I've done a little college thing to see progression at 10 11 13 and today 14dpo.


----------



## wrapunzel

very nice lines @Suggerhoney! would I be so lucky!


----------



## ilex88

Rach87 said:


> @ilex88 how are the tests coming along?

I did a CB Digi test yesterday, and got 2-3 weeks, which was perfect, as I was 4wks + 1day. Of course I forgot to take a photo of it then, and I've just come up to bed and found the battery has gone already, so you'll have to imagine it! Definitely happy to have my BFP put on the front page now though \\:D/


----------



## ilex88

Mum42crazy said:


> Right just caught up sorry I've not been on all day i didn't sleep a wink last night.
> 
> Had a bit of a worry earlier on going to the bathroom I saw a few small spots of light browny blood.
> I also had it when wiping but was supper faint and only happened on like 3 wipes and not had anything else since.
> No cramps or anything.
> But it still scared me.
> Not sure what it was but im 14dpo.
> 
> Tests are darker today, I don't have any frer until next week's but have some Answer tests hopefully coming tomorrow and im hoping to see a huge difference compared to yesterday's Frer.
> A line stealer wud be nice.
> Here are todays ICs sweetyfox and [email protected]
> View attachment 1093550
> 
> 
> I've done a little college thing to see progression at 10 11 13 and today 14dpo.
> View attachment 1093551

Sounds like it was probably just a bit of breakthrough bleeding, and nothing to worry about. Not worrying is definitely easier said than done when you see that though. Just keep looking at your tests and remember how strong this is looking!


----------



## Suggerhoney

wrapunzel said:


> very nice lines @Suggerhoney! would I be so lucky!


Thanks hon. I'm still so nervous


----------



## Suggerhoney

ilex88 said:


> I did a CB Digi test yesterday, and got 2-3 weeks, which was perfect, as I was 4wks + 1day. Of course I forgot to take a photo of it then, and I've just come up to bed and found the battery has gone already, so you'll have to imagine it! Definitely happy to have my BFP put on the front page now though \\:D/


Yay for the 2-3 hon. I shud have some digitals coming tomorrow and i hope I get a 2-3 and then hopefully next week a 3+. 
I will be 4+ 2 tommorow so hoping it will be a 2-3. 

I'm still so nervous.


----------



## Rach87

Wow that felt great to add TWO bfps today :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Wow that felt great to add TWO bfps today :happydance:


Hope to see more hon b4 the month is out. 
Remember how many there was in December it was crazy. 
Really want the February group to be lucky


----------



## loeylo

I’m going to ignore the ovulation tests that I did and assume I weirdly missed my peak or something. I have one pregnancy test left and I’m not buying any more this month. I feel like It’s surreal now, at first it was exciting but now I just can’t be bothered with all the pressure. Not sure if it’s my mental health, lockdown, general stress or what, but I just feel like I need a break. 
We will still be skipping on contraception but I’m going to try and take a ntnp approach.


----------



## Suggerhoney

G


loeylo said:


> I’m going to ignore the ovulation tests that I did and assume I weirdly missed my peak or something. I have one pregnancy test left and I’m not buying any more this month. I feel like It’s surreal now, at first it was exciting but now I just can’t be bothered with all the pressure. Not sure if it’s my mental health, lockdown, general stress or what, but I just feel like I need a break.
> We will still be skipping on contraception but I’m going to try and take a ntnp approach.



I got like that hon. TTC is such a emotional stressful rollercoaster. 
I really hope you get a surprise BFP hon.


----------



## wrapunzel

loeylo said:


> I’m going to ignore the ovulation tests that I did and assume I weirdly missed my peak or something. I have one pregnancy test left and I’m not buying any more this month. I feel like It’s surreal now, at first it was exciting but now I just can’t be bothered with all the pressure. Not sure if it’s my mental health, lockdown, general stress or what, but I just feel like I need a break.
> We will still be skipping on contraception but I’m going to try and take a ntnp approach.

Hugs. My partner spoke to me today when he saw my packet of OPKs (which he barely knew were a thing) and implied he wants to be more NTNP about things. Said "no one I know tests like this, they all just take one test a while after they miss their period and call it good". 

It hurt but at the same time I feel like maybe it was a wake up call, I really did only learn about this sort of TTC from the internet and I don't have any apparent fertility problems other than this chemical last month (I've had two kids) so why am I stressing myself with tests and symptom spotting? if I had no one to talk to about it would I keep doing it? I need to do some reflecting...


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got like that hon. TTC is such a emotional stressful rollercoaster.
> I really hope you get a surprise BFP hon.

thank you! I do too. I really didn’t think it would take long. I know it’s ridiculous as we haven’t been trying that long, but in the past we got pregnant really easily. My main concern is that getting pregnant doesn’t actually mean baby for us given that we have had so many unsuccessful pregnancies. I think I’d feel fine if there was a reasonable chance that I’d have a successful pregnancy, but I have a 1 in 10 chance of an ectopic with each pregnancy (and I’ve had two pregnancies since then!) 
And a 50:50 chance of a miscarriage. Those aren’t good odds (that isn’t even counting chemicals which obviously brings my chance of success down even lower)


----------



## loeylo

wrapunzel said:


> Hugs. My partner spoke to me today when he saw my packet of OPKs (which he barely knew were a thing) and implied he wants to be more NTNP about things. Said "no one I know tests like this, they all just take one test a while after they miss their period and call it good".
> 
> It hurt but at the same time I feel like maybe it was a wake up call, I really did only learn about this sort of TTC from the internet and I don't have any apparent fertility problems other than this chemical last month (I've had two kids) so why am I stressing myself with tests and symptom spotting? if I had no one to talk to about it would I keep doing it? I need to do some reflecting...

SO MUCH THIS! 
I fell pregnant at 21, 23, 25 and 26 without any real planning. Never took an ovulation test, the first two I didn’t even know if I was ovulating or not. The third and fourth I had a bit of a better idea but we were not even officially ntnp with pregnancy 4, and the rest were completely unplanned (with dd, we were half heartedly using natural family planning with the understanding that we would probably conceive, we planned to properly try a few months later but weren’t cleared to try after my ectopic pregnancy) 


I probably wouldn’t have known about the chemical if I didn’t research faint tests - I’d have assumed it was negative and I had a weird cycle. We only started properly trying in October-November. I would assume yesterday was ovulation day.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> thank you! I do too. I really didn’t think it would take long. I know it’s ridiculous as we haven’t been trying that long, but in the past we got pregnant really easily. My main concern is that getting pregnant doesn’t actually mean baby for us given that we have had so many unsuccessful pregnancies. I think I’d feel fine if there was a reasonable chance that I’d have a successful pregnancy, but I have a 1 in 10 chance of an ectopic with each pregnancy (and I’ve had two pregnancies since then!)
> And a 50:50 chance of a miscarriage. Those aren’t good odds (that isn’t even counting chemicals which obviously brings my chance of success down even lower)


I'm keeping everything crossed for you hon.
I'm 41 so I know my chances of misscarrying is extremely high and it does worry me.
I've had 7 losses in total. 6 were chemicals but my first baby I lost at nearly 11 weeks so I never feel relaxed in the first trimester im always supper anxious.
Im so so thankful to Jesus for this precious blessing.
Im rooting for you hon and I can't wait to see that sticky BFP which im really sure u will get[-o&lt;


----------



## wrapunzel

loeylo said:


> SO MUCH THIS!
> I probably wouldn’t have known about the chemical if I didn’t research faint tests - I’d have assumed it was negative and I had a weird cycle.

I had several distinct symptoms that lead me to test -- my heart condition acting up, nausea and sensitive sense of smell, breast engorgement -- so I'm glad I tested because I know those symptoms combined with a triple-long period would have made it obvious even if I had not been TTC. At the same time though since my period came on time I wish I had never confirmed :( I miss my baby, I don't want to TTC I want to go back in time...


----------



## Arissa

Im either 7-8 DPO and took this mid day. I walked away for about 7 minutes and came back to this. BFP or evap? Help!


----------



## wrapunzel

Arissa said:


> Im either 7-8 DPO and took this mid day. I walked away for about 7 minutes and came back to this. BFP or evap? Help!
> 
> View attachment 1093569

BFP, evaps don't have color and aren't so dark. Congrats!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Arissa said:


> Im either 7-8 DPO and took this mid day. I walked away for about 7 minutes and came back to this. BFP or evap? Help!
> 
> View attachment 1093569

I'm leaning towards bfp, but definately do another test! I've never had an evap that dark myself. 

Fingers crossed for you it is your bfp!


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Suggerhoney said:


> Right just caught up sorry I've not been on all day i didn't sleep a wink last night.
> 
> Had a bit of a worry earlier on going to the bathroom I saw a few small spots of light browny blood.
> I also had it when wiping but was supper faint and only happened on like 3 wipes and not had anything else since.
> No cramps or anything.
> But it still scared me.
> Not sure what it was but im 14dpo.
> 
> Tests are darker today, I don't have any frer until next week's but have some Answer tests hopefully coming tomorrow and im hoping to see a huge difference compared to yesterday's Frer.
> A line stealer wud be nice.
> Here are todays ICs sweetyfox and [email protected]
> View attachment 1093550
> 
> 
> I've done a little college thing to see progression at 10 11 13 and today 14dpo.
> View attachment 1093551

If its any comfort i had brown spotting (reasonably heavy) between weeks 4-5 of my daughters pregnancy. Then a bright red spot at 5 weeks. 

My cousin also had a hemmeroage type bleed at 10 weeks with her son and was told she was miscarrying but hes 2 in may :) 

It is so scary though especially given your history hun.


----------



## realbeauty86

Sooo I just came off my cycle. When should I start working on the baby. These period trackers are confusing.


----------



## realbeauty86

Congrats to the ladies that got bfp. So exciting for you guys!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Arissa said:


> Im either 7-8 DPO and took this mid day. I walked away for about 7 minutes and came back to this. BFP or evap? Help!
> 
> View attachment 1093569


 looks like too much colour to be an evap but I would do another test to make sure. Good luck!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney lovely lines :D


----------



## Skye75

Update for me.. 
Clear blue positive yesterday, 
FRER positive today and digital negative today. AF due Sunday. 
Hope I actually am pregnant!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Skye75 said:


> Update for me..
> Clear blue positive yesterday,
> FRER positive today and digital negative today. AF due Sunday.
> Hope I actually am pregnant!!
> 
> View attachment 1093573

The digitals need more HCG to come up as positive. Keep testing with the other tests to see progression and try a digital again in a few days. I’m sure it’s probably just early.


----------



## salamander91

10dpo and BFN for me. I've never not had at least a squinter before so I'm calling myself out. Keeping my fx that I have a normal cycle next month


----------



## ilex88

wrapunzel said:


> Hugs. My partner spoke to me today when he saw my packet of OPKs (which he barely knew were a thing) and implied he wants to be more NTNP about things. Said "no one I know tests like this, they all just take one test a while after they miss their period and call it good".
> 
> It hurt but at the same time I feel like maybe it was a wake up call, I really did only learn about this sort of TTC from the internet and I don't have any apparent fertility problems other than this chemical last month (I've had two kids) so why am I stressing myself with tests and symptom spotting? if I had no one to talk to about it would I keep doing it? I need to do some reflecting...

I get what he's saying, but has he really asked people, or is he just assuming based on what he's seen on TV? Maybe you can try not to test until the after your period is due (easier said than done!)? And maybe just try to get into the habit of sex every other day after your period?

I do see the problem from his point of view though. My husband struggles with the pressure when he knows that this is THE day, so I guess maybe your partner feels similarly, and also doesn't like to see the stress and upset it puts you under too. 



Skye75 said:


> Update for me..
> Clear blue positive yesterday,
> FRER positive today and digital negative today. AF due Sunday.
> Hope I actually am pregnant!!
> 
> View attachment 1093573

Looking good! Ignore the digital today, and just look for progression on the others first.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Digis are less sensitive :)


----------



## Tasha36089

Skye75 said:


> Update for me..
> Clear blue positive yesterday,
> FRER positive today and digital negative today. AF due Sunday.
> Hope I actually am pregnant!!
> 
> View attachment 1093573

Your lines look great. The digis take a while to turn positive so I wouldn’t worry about that. 

I tested again this morning and it was even more of a squinter than yesterday so not sure if it’s even worth taking a frer now. Been really sick this morning and have for about 4 days now but I think maybe I’m just coming down with something.


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Hugs. My partner spoke to me today when he saw my packet of OPKs (which he barely knew were a thing) and implied he wants to be more NTNP about things. Said "no one I know tests like this, they all just take one test a while after they miss their period and call it good".
> 
> It hurt but at the same time I feel like maybe it was a wake up call, I really did only learn about this sort of TTC from the internet and I don't have any apparent fertility problems other than this chemical last month (I've had two kids) so why am I stressing myself with tests and symptom spotting? if I had no one to talk to about it would I keep doing it? I need to do some reflecting...

My partner feels the same way about the ovulation tests and things. He just wants it to happen on its own. He thinks I am too worried about it. The thing is I don’t feel worried per say, but I do think about it obviously. I think a lot of men are able to just ignore it until you show them a positive pregnancy test. They aren’t the ones that are in this constant hormonal cycle that you can’t tune out. 

When I had my chemical last month he was ready to tell four friends I was pregnant based on that little squinter of a positive I had to begin with... before the lines were obviously positive! I think he’s just blissfully unaware of what can actually happen and how the biology of it all works.

I wish we could just have sex as normal and boom there’s a baby too, but we started trying in 2019, and after so much time and a surgery on my part I just decided to give in and take the tests. Maybe with the second baby we can just let it happen. I am glad I have him to keep me from taking loads of pregnancy tests though!


----------



## atx614

realbeauty86 said:


> Sooo I just came off my cycle. When should I start working on the baby. These period trackers are confusing.
> View attachment 1093570

If you have a 28 day cycle and ovulate around day 14, your fertile window will start monday. I usually BD every other day for a week once it starts. I did OPK too the last few cycles and always BD the day before ovulation as well if it wasn’t one of my every other day BD anyway lol.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Arissa said:


> Im either 7-8 DPO and took this mid day. I walked away for about 7 minutes and came back to this. BFP or evap? Help!
> 
> View attachment 1093569

I think you should take another, but it looks good 



Skye75 said:


> Update for me..
> Clear blue positive yesterday,
> FRER positive today and digital negative today. AF due Sunday.
> Hope I actually am pregnant!!
> 
> View attachment 1093573

I would take those as BFP!
Don’t worry about the digital 



salamander91 said:


> 10dpo and BFN for me. I've never not had at least a squinter before so I'm calling myself out. Keeping my fx that I have a normal cycle next month

I’m sorry, good luck for next month!!

So my tests are out for delivery thank the Amazon gods lol, so I’m going to break my rule and I’m going to test!!! Fingers crossed but I have absolutely no symptoms which is a bit concerning but I have got to hope gotta hope!!!


----------



## atx614

@Skye75 digis are known to be less sensitive don’t worry!


----------



## Skye75

Thanks guys! We shall see what happens in the morning :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Hay ladie will catch up on all the thread later. I did another CB digital hoping to get a 2-3 but only got a 1-2 again. Thing is I’ve just done anothe clear blue line test and it’s darker and I’ve also done a Answer test which is the same as Frer and I have a bit of a line stealer so wud of thought the digital wud be 2-3. I’ve heard they can be a bit temperamental so I’m gonna save the other one for next weekend when I’m over 5 weeks and will hopefully get a 3+.
I’m 15dpo today. im bunched all the Frer and CB together does this progression look ok?



sorry will catch up on the thread later gonna get my house work done.


----------



## wrapunzel

ilex88 said:


> I get what he's saying, but has he really asked people, or is he just assuming based on what he's seen on TV? Maybe you can try not to test until the after your period is due (easier said than done!)? And maybe just try to get into the habit of sex every other day after your period?
> 
> I do see the problem from his point of view though. My husband struggles with the pressure when he knows that this is THE day, so I guess maybe your partner feels similarly, and also doesn't like to see the stress and upset it puts you under too.

We do the deed almost every day or more at his request, so that's not the issue. He specifically doesn't like how I am paying too much attention to symptoms, and the early pregnancy tests, and he seemed horrified to learn I can test for ovulation too lol. I tryyyyy to be good about not testing, last cycle I told him I wasn't going to test until I missed and even didn't buy any tests head of time, but as soon as I had symptoms I was chomping at the bit to see that :bfp: sigh 



Teafor2 said:


> My partner feels the same way about the ovulation tests and things. He just wants it to happen on its own. He thinks I am too worried about it. The thing is I don’t feel worried per say, but I do think about it obviously. I think a lot of men are able to just ignore it until you show them a positive pregnancy test. They aren’t the ones that are in this constant hormonal cycle that you can’t tune out.

"Constant hormonal cycle that you can't tune out" yes exactly!!!! thanks for getting it so well. <3 I want to be chill but... I cannot, lol.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So my tribe of fantastic ladies, tests arrived so of course I pee’d. New tests Sweety Fox love the bag of 50, tests are a good size, first one done a bit of a dye run but I have a good feeling about these as the background is super white. And of course I will now bug you all with the test pic until it’s positive or a negative!!! May the testing being....7dpo.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay ladie will catch up on all the thread later. I did another CB digital hoping to get a 2-3 but only got a 1-2 again. Thing is I’ve just done anothe clear blue line test and it’s darker and I’ve also done a Answer test which is the same as Frer and I have a bit of a line stealer so wud of thought the digital wud be 2-3. I’ve heard they can be a bit temperamental so I’m gonna save the other one for next weekend when I’m over 5 weeks and will hopefully get a 3+.
> I’m 15dpo today. im bunched all the Frer and CB together does this progression look ok?
> View attachment 1093575
> View attachment 1093576
> 
> 
> 
> sorry will catch up on the thread later gonna get my house work done.

They look wonderful!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay ladie will catch up on all the thread later. I did another CB digital hoping to get a 2-3 but only got a 1-2 again. Thing is I’ve just done anothe clear blue line test and it’s darker and I’ve also done a Answer test which is the same as Frer and I have a bit of a line stealer so wud of thought the digital wud be 2-3. I’ve heard they can be a bit temperamental so I’m gonna save the other one for next weekend when I’m over 5 weeks and will hopefully get a 3+.
> I’m 15dpo today. im bunched all the Frer and CB together does this progression look ok?
> View attachment 1093575
> View attachment 1093576
> 
> 
> 
> sorry will catch up on the thread later gonna get my house work done.

Im so excited for you, those look great!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney beautiful lines!! Progression looks am amazing and yay for a line stealer! I am hoping to have a stealer tomorrow.

@Mum42crazy yay for the beginning of testing!!! Love looking at tests!


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney how did you get your ticker to work? I copied and pasted and nothing happened


----------



## Mum42crazy

Ok so you know I going to go crazy now, so the first test I saw a bit of a shadow, so just to check I did another one I am sure I see something....... maybe you guys can have a look, it’s just 7dpo so maybe nothing!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I see a shadow. Hoping it is the start of your BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Hay ladie will catch up on all the thread later. I did another CB digital hoping to get a 2-3 but only got a 1-2 again. Thing is I’ve just done anothe clear blue line test and it’s darker and I’ve also done a Answer test which is the same as Frer and I have a bit of a line stealer so wud of thought the digital wud be 2-3. I’ve heard they can be a bit temperamental so I’m gonna save the other one for next weekend when I’m over 5 weeks and will hopefully get a 3+.
> I’m 15dpo today. im bunched all the Frer and CB together does this progression look ok?
> View attachment 1093575
> View attachment 1093576
> 
> 
> 
> sorry will catch up on the thread later gonna get my house work done.



 That's great progression :)


----------



## wantingagirl

AlwaysTheAunt said:


> If its any comfort i had brown spotting (reasonably heavy) between weeks 4-5 of my daughters pregnancy. Then a bright red spot at 5 weeks.
> 
> My cousin also had a hemmeroage type bleed at 10 weeks with her son and was told she was miscarrying but hes 2 in may :)
> 
> It is so scary though especially given your history hun.

With my last daughter at 14 weeks I passed bright red blood and 2 substantially sized clots the Mw proceeded to lovingly tell me over the phone your definitely miscarrying and the scan will confirm it! She’s 5 months now!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy - I can see a faint shadow...I really hope that it gets darker over the next few days :)


----------



## atx614

@Mum42crazy i see a faint shadow too! Fxd!!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Morning! Here at least :)
9 dpo test. 7 and 8 were bfn and I feel like I see the slightest shadow on this one... probably won’t show up in pictures but I know you all want to squint ;) I had a BFP in the afternoon with my 2nd pregnancy at 9dpo but my other 2 didn’t show up till 10 dpo. ETA: this is just one test multiple pics.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> Ok so you know I going to go crazy now, so the first test I saw a bit of a shadow, so just to check I did another one I am sure I see something....... maybe you guys can have a look, it’s just 7dpo so maybe nothing!
> View attachment 1093578

Can deffo see that!


----------



## Rach87

@Mum42crazy looks like the start of something!

@Reiko_ctu I definitely see something on the second darker pic :D

@Skye75 that frer looks great!

sorry if I missed something/someone.


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu staring at them again I do see a faint line on all the pics!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Dried test


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu Ohh i can see the start of something. Good luck! Im going to impatiently wait for tomorrow morning's test!


----------



## atx614

Reiko_ctu said:


> Dried test
> View attachment 1093582
> View attachment 1093583

I see something!!!


----------



## Tasha36089

@Mum42crazy i see it too!

I just did a frer and another IC and the line is much fainter than yesterday. Can hardly see anything on the frer and I don’t think the camera even picks either up. Maybe it was a dodgy test :?


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko - I can see something very faint..good luck tomorrow.
Tasha - can see a faint line on the pink handle strip test - was the pee diluted?


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Tasha36089 I can also see something on the IC. 
sorry it wasnt more conclusive but sometimes it can take more than a day to be clearer.


----------



## Tasha36089

Deethehippy said:


> Reiko - I can see something very faint..good luck tomorrow.
> Tasha - can see a faint line on the pink handle strip test - was the pee diluted?

It was but my fmu looked the same as this too. There was a vvf line on the frer too but could only really be seen better when I took it apart.


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> View attachment 1093579
> View attachment 1093580
> View attachment 1093581
> 
> Morning! Here at least :)
> 9 dpo test. 7 and 8 were bfn and I feel like I see the slightest shadow on this one... probably won’t show up in pictures but I know you all want to squint ;) I had a BFP in the afternoon with my 2nd pregnancy at 9dpo but my other 2 didn’t show up till 10 dpo. ETA: this is just one test multiple pics.

I see it for sure. Hope it darkens!!!

I'm about to run and go take a test lol, I've had sharp shooting pains in my ovaries all morning


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu Are you gonna test again today? :coolio:


----------



## Mum42crazy

Reiko_ctu said:


> View attachment 1093579
> View attachment 1093580
> View attachment 1093581
> 
> Morning! Here at least :)
> 9 dpo test. 7 and 8 were bfn and I feel like I see the slightest shadow on this one... probably won’t show up in pictures but I know you all want to squint ;) I had a BFP in the afternoon with my 2nd pregnancy at 9dpo but my other 2 didn’t show up till 10 dpo. ETA: this is just one test multiple pics.

I can see a shadow on it!!! Fingers crossed


----------



## Lozb

@Suggerhoney that really does look like a dye stealer today.


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> So my tribe of fantastic ladies, tests arrived so of course I pee’d. New tests Sweety Fox love the bag of 50, tests are a good size, first one done a bit of a dye run but I have a good feeling about these as the background is super white. And of course I will now bug you all with the test pic until it’s positive or a negative!!! May the testing being....7dpo.
> View attachment 1093577



These are amazing tests. I love them. There sensitive to I got lines at 10dpo on them and at 11dpo darker lines. Love love love them


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry ladies still need to catch up on thread I've been so busy all day tidying and cleaning my house I've not long just finished. 
Gonna get in my pj's In a min and chill out infront of the TV. 

I did another digital and Answer test 
Answer was even Darker than this mornings. More of a line stealer. And I Got my 2-3 so starting to feel alot more positive now.
15dpo AF normally shows at 16 to 17dpo so that's tommorow or Sunday. 



Will catch up on the rest of the thread in a mo. 

:flow::flow:<3<3


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh wow @Suggerhoney my lines never got that dark with any pregnancy! This is it!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Sugger - I wouldn’t even rule out twins with your super IC lines! :twinboys: Hehe


----------



## Bevziibubble

@Suggerhoney Your lines have gone dark soo quickly! :happydance:


----------



## MadamRose

@Suggerhoney your lines are fab! I’ve had a few bouts of bleeding this time some brown and one I’ve was red, everything is going well here’s brown blood was probably implantation bleeding which apparently can happen at last as 8 weeks!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Arissa said:


> Im either 7-8 DPO and took this mid day. I walked away for about 7 minutes and came back to this. BFP or evap? Help!
> 
> View attachment 1093569


Thats a great line for 7 or 8dpo hon and I wud say looks to dark to be a evap but I wud do another and look at it after 3mins or 5mins max.
But I reckon that has to be a BFP. Good luck hon can't wait to see ure next test :)



AlwaysTheAunt said:


> If its any comfort i had brown spotting (reasonably heavy) between weeks 4-5 of my daughters pregnancy. Then a bright red spot at 5 weeks.
> 
> My cousin also had a hemmeroage type bleed at 10 weeks with her son and was told she was miscarrying but hes 2 in may :)
> 
> It is so scary though especially given your history hun.

Thank u sweetie thank fully nothing today and symptoms are slowly kicking in. I've had zero symptoms so thats why I thought I was out
But last night I had sore heavy boobs but they have been on and off sore for a few days. Buy even they wasn't sore at all at 10 11 12 13dpo.
I've also had mild queezyness for about 3 days but nothing b4 and im 15dpo now so im gonna stress to everyone on here not to worry if they have no symptoms. Never had implantation spotting b4 either. Well saying that I did have 1 tiny spot of red blood a few days b4 my BFP with my now 10 year old son (turns 10 on 2nd feb)
But never had it when wiping so that was a first.
Nothing at all today so hoping it was little peanut getting comfortable in there. I was having right overy pain as well similar to that of 6 and 10dpo, though 14dpo wud be to late for IS but I googled it and said it commonly happens at 10 to 14dpo.
Hopfully there won't be any more bleeding now, well not until I'm full term and get the bloody show lol.
I do think this baby is a sticky but will still be anxious because I lost my first baby at 10+4 was a very long time ago but it still makes me anxious when ever I am pregnant.
I start to relax a bit more when I get to 11 weeks but even then I still get sacred.
Just hope this one will be a healthy take home baby [-o&lt;



realbeauty86 said:


> Sooo I just came off my cycle. When should I start working on the baby. These period trackers are confusing.
> View attachment 1093570

Ah them apps can be a little out hon. Not every womon that has a 28 day cycle will ovulate on day 14, my cycles are anything from 28 to 31 days and my ovulation is normoly on cd13 to 15 but this cycle I ovulated early on cd10.
Not sure why but apparently its normol.
Are using OPKs or anything hon?
Good luck this cycle hoping to see loads of BFPs b4 this month is out and loads in February to.


Skye75 said:


> Update for me..
> Clear blue positive yesterday,
> FRER positive today and digital negative today. AF due Sunday.
> Hope I actually am pregnant!!
> 
> View attachment 1093573

Fantastic lines hon I wudnt worry about the digi because they are not as sensitive.
Good luck hon fixed for a sticky beanie.
Its lovely seeing more BFPs. :yipee:




atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney how did you get your ticker to work? I copied and pasted and nothing happened


Fixed u get ure line stealer tommorow hon. I'm 15dpo today. How are ure other tests looking?

So u click on say my ticker and then choose the pregnancy option. Then u choose ure little ticker and the thing it goes along on. I chose rainbow but there's loads. Then u just put in ure details and press save.
Then u need to press the forums option and copy the BB code.
Then go onto ure signature and paste it there. Hope that helps im terrible at technical stuff and just as terrible explaining it. Let me know how u get on<3


wantingagirl said:


> With my last daughter at 14 weeks I passed bright red blood and 2 substantially sized clots the Mw proceeded to lovingly tell me over the phone your definitely miscarrying and the scan will confirm it! She’s 5 months now!


Oh my goodness that is so scary. Im so happy she was ok.


sallyhansen76 said:


> @Reiko_ctu Ohh i can see the start of something. Good luck! Im going to impatiently wait for tomorrow morning's test!

I can see the start of something to hon. Eeeeek I really hope its the start of your BFP[-o&lt;


Tasha36089 said:


> @Mum42crazy i see it too!
> 
> I just did a frer and another IC and the line is much fainter than yesterday. Can hardly see anything on the frer and I don’t think the camera even picks either up. Maybe it was a dodgy test :?
> 
> View attachment 1093584
> 
> View attachment 1093585

I can still see something faint hon on both[-o&lt;

@Rach87

I'm about to run and go take a test lol, I've had sharp shooting pains in my ovaries all morning[/QUOTE]


Goooooood luck hon. I had them sharp shooting stich like pains at 6 and 10dpo and then again yesterday at 14dpo. At 10dpo I had pain in my lower back to around the right.
Hope its implantation hon. I didn't get a faint line until 10dpo so don't worry if u get a BFN it can take a few days for the HCG to rise.
How many DPOs are you ? [-o&lt;



Lozb said:


> @Suggerhoney that really does look like a dye stealer today.

Thanks hon I did 2 more in late afternoon and got a proper dye stealer and a 2-3 on a digital. Feeling alot more positive now but still a bit anxious.
I always am during the first trimester. And even in the 2nd trimester I still feel anxious I don't think it ever stops until there in our arms, but even after that I still worry. I don't think it ever ends. I guess that's the joys of being a mam we never stop worrying. 


MrsKatie said:


> Oh wow @Suggerhoney my lines never got that dark with any pregnancy! This is it!!

Thank you so much hon.
My tests did this with my son to so im really hoping this is a really good sign that this baby is healthy and will be a healthy take home baby come September[-o&lt;



Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I wouldn’t even rule out twins with your super IC lines! :twinboys: Hehe

Hahaha I'm panicking now lol.
In all honesty my lines did this with my son to. They got darker and darker everyday.
I think I had a line stealer with him around 14 dpo.
So just hoping there is a healthy baby in there. I think DH wud die if it was twins lol:rofl:


Bevziibubble said:


> @Suggerhoney Your lines have gone dark soo quickly! :happydance:


Thanks Bev. They did the same with my son so praying it means that this baby will be healthy and a take home healthy baby come September[-o&lt;


MadamRose said:


> @Suggerhoney your lines are fab! I’ve had a few bouts of bleeding this time some brown and one I’ve was red, everything is going well here’s brown blood was probably implantation bleeding which apparently can happen at last as 8 weeks!

Thanks hon. I've had no more spotting since yesterday afternoon so I think it may of been some implantation spotting.
Hopfully there won't be any more now.

I had sore heavy boobs last night but they are OK today they seem to be very on and off.
I do feel queezy tho esp if im hungry.
Boobs have been itchy to.



Hope I've caught up with everyone and to anyone I've missed good luck sending loads and loads and LOADS of baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tasha36089

Had a tiny bit of spotting this afternoon, like small red dots of blood mixed with cm. AF not due for 5 days yet.
@Suggerhoney those latest tests are so good. I’m so pleased for you.


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney thank you! I have a ticker now!! My tests have been getting darker. Have been trying to do frer only every other day so will do one tomorrow and I am excited!

@Tasha36089 fxd it is implantation!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney thank you! I have a ticker now!! My tests have been getting darker. Have been trying to do frer only every other day so will do one tomorrow and I am excited!
> 
> @Tasha36089 fxd it is implantation!!


Yay for Ticker hon I love it:yipee:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Thanks ladies for squinting at my test, you’re really all just lovely! I’m hoping it’s the start of something considering I didn’t have shadows on the 2 other tests. That was my last dollar store test so I only have my frer left, so @sallyhansen76 no more testing today! I would ideally like to wait 2 mornings for my frer but I will cave and take it tomorrow at 10dpo. I just hate to get a squinter on a frer! Or worse a bfn lol. I want a frer to be very clear for the price they are lol. AF is due Wednesday so tomorrow morning would be 4 days before expected AF. 

I hope you all had a chuckle when I said early this month I wouldn’t test early to go through this “what if!” 

luckily I was super busy today with a homeschool group we do and I didn’t have to think about it at all.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Suggerhoney line stealer!! Such a lovely snug bean you’ve got in there!! I’m sure it’s your rainbow xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mum42crazy can’t wait to see your next tests!!


----------



## Lightning7

@Suggerhoney your tests look amazing!! 

Congrats to the new BFPs :)

I got AF, couple days late, guess the shadow on tests were just bad tests or something! Off to another month.


----------



## Skye75

A positive digital for me this morning, then to full blown bleeding this afternoon. 
Another chemical for me. Two in a row. Absolutely devastated


----------



## Mum42crazy

Skye75 said:


> A positive digital for me this morning, then to full blown bleeding this afternoon.
> Another chemical for me. Two in a row. Absolutely devastated

I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> These are amazing tests. I love them. There sensitive to I got lines at 10dpo on them and at 11dpo darker lines. Love love love them

i did get a shadow on them yesterday but I really wasn’t sure.... I do like them!!

anyway I took one this morning and it is a real BFN the only thing I’m happy about is how clear the BFN is. I’ll be testing later today as I love that I have 50 of these suckers but if it’s BFN at least I can see it and not try to squint a shadow!! 8dpo symptoms tired and a bit emotional ( but could be lockdown)


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Sorry ladies still need to catch up on thread I've been so busy all day tidying and cleaning my house I've not long just finished.
> Gonna get in my pj's In a min and chill out infront of the TV.
> 
> I did another digital and Answer test
> Answer was even Darker than this mornings. More of a line stealer. And I Got my 2-3 so starting to feel alot more positive now.
> 15dpo AF normally shows at 16 to 17dpo so that's tommorow or Sunday.
> View attachment 1093590
> View attachment 1093591
> 
> 
> 
> Will catch up on the rest of the thread in a mo.
> 
> :flow::flow:<3<3

Love this WOW Grow baby Grow!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lightning - I’m so sorry AF came. I hate cruel lines like that. Wishing you much luck for 2021.

Skye - I’m so sorry, to get a positive digital and all. Are you sure the bleeding is definitely AF? Some women get quite heavy bleeds early pregnancy. :hugs:

I’m 3 DPO. I had to tamper with FF to get it to agree with me because I think some of my temps were inaccurate but even if I’m 24 hours out it shouldn’t make much difference. I’m still testing on the 31st so just make Jan still. My first child’s birthday is Feb 2nd and he will be 21 :cake:so would be nice to get my last rainbows BFP on my first rainbows 21st!! But doubt it’ll happen.


----------



## Mum42crazy

My 


Deethehippy said:


> Lightning - I’m so sorry AF came. I hate cruel lines like that. Wishing you much luck for 2021.
> 
> Skye - I’m so sorry, to get a positive digital and all. Are you sure the bleeding is definitely AF? Some women get quite heavy bleeds early pregnancy. :hugs:
> 
> I’m 3 DPO. I had to tamper with FF to get it to agree with me because I think some of my temps were inaccurate but even if I’m 24 hours out it shouldn’t make much difference. I’m still testing on the 31st so just make Jan still. My first child’s birthday is Feb 2nd and he will be 21 :cake:so would be nice to get my last rainbows BFP on my first rainbows 21st!! But doubt it’ll happen.

My first rainbow is going to be 21 this year yeah for 2000 babies!!! My 2nd is going to 18..... so I have two kids with two big birthdays coming up..... the other 2 are 14 and 9 this year so a bit to go!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> Had a tiny bit of spotting this afternoon, like small red dots of blood mixed with cm. AF not due for 5 days yet.
> @Suggerhoney those latest tests are so good. I’m so pleased for you.


 Fingers crossed its implantation!


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy said:


> My
> 
> My first rainbow is going to be 21 this year yeah for 2000 babies!!! My 2nd is going to 18..... so I have two kids with two big birthdays coming up..... the other 2 are 14 and 9 this year so a bit to go!!!

My daughter is 18 too! I guess we are similar ages with kids the same age! Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!


----------



## Nixnax

@Suggerhoney oh those lines. I didn't that strong on ICs until I was around 8 weeks! Amazing lines. Yay for the 2-3 weeks. I think this is really it for you. So happy for you, all your hard work has paid off.


----------



## wantingagirl

Deethehippy said:


> Sugger - I wouldn’t even rule out twins with your super IC lines! :twinboys: Hehe

I had really strong lines and panicked :haha:


----------



## ciz

Hi all. 4 dpo and absolutely nothing to report here.
Big hug to all who’s af shown but sending lots of luck in your new cycle

congrats to those with bfps :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Tasha -how are things today? I hope there has been no more spotting.

Skye -how is the bleeding? I really hope it's stopped and things are ok :hugs:
Sugger - those lines are just fantastic!!! :dance:

Lightning - I'm so sorry, good luck for next month :hugs:

How is everyone? Hope you are all doing ok. So sorry for those that got af. 
What do you guys think are the most realiable pregnancy tests? Reading through amazon reviews and it seems none are any good, so many false positives/negatives, evaps! honeslty what is the point?!! lol I usually use the one step ic's, nice and cheap and I can pee and squint to my hearts content. I don't like Frer as I can always see some sort of line...maybe I just always have some hcg in my system and they are so sensitive:shrug: 
I looked for sweetyfox but I can't seem to buy any in the uk just now. 
I just want something to use alongside the ic's as I've seen lots of people say they are showing false negatives.

OR maybe I should just stop peeing on sticks??!!:wacko::haha:

Anyway I'm a bit fed up. I've carried on with the opk's after having the double/late surge and long cycle last month. So here I am on CD22 and my opk was as dark as the control AGAIN today.
It was equal to control on CD15
slightly darker on CD16
slightly lighter on CD17
back to being equal to control on CD18/19
lighter CD20/21
then equal again today

This is all quite unusual as I used to get quite a clear surge on CD14 and that was it. Since losing our little boy in August things are all a bit weird.....or is turning 40? I feel my age is against me now. It's frustrating. But I did have quite a bit of stress at the beginning of the week, if you guys remember the big argument with my OH? Maybe its due to that?:shrug:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Sorry that post was longer than I intended! X


----------



## Reiko_ctu

10 dpo frer bfn :(. It’s only 4 days before AF shows so I should have a nice line here if I was pregnant! Not our month... randomly I’m a bit bummed because this is the first time I haven’t gotten pregnant from unprotected sex during my fertile period... each of our girls and losses were conceived first try. Was really hoping this was our month for an early October babe :(


----------



## Rach87

Oh no so sorry @Skye75

sorry for af @Lightning7

@Reiko_ctu there’s still time!


----------



## KatVM

AF hit on Wednesday so I’m out for January!


----------



## Bevziibubble

KatVM said:


> AF hit on Wednesday so I’m out for January!


 I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> A positive digital for me this morning, then to full blown bleeding this afternoon.
> Another chemical for me. Two in a row. Absolutely devastated

I’m so so sorry. That’s heartbreaking.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Mum42crazy said:


> i did get a shadow on them yesterday but I really wasn’t sure.... I do like them!!
> 
> anyway I took one this morning and it is a real BFN the only thing I’m happy about is how clear the BFN is. I’ll be testing later today as I love that I have 50 of these suckers but if it’s BFN at least I can see it and not try to squint a shadow!! 8dpo symptoms tired and a bit emotional ( but could be lockdown)
> View attachment 1093620

With DD2 I got a shadow at 8dpo in the PM, and then 9dpo AM was BFN and then it was a clear BFP by 9dpo pm... for some reason my pm tests are always darker so maybe you’ll get a line again this evening even though this mornings was BFN. There was definitely a line on your PM test yesterday!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

KatVM said:


> AF hit on Wednesday so I’m out for January!

Hugs Kat! Hoping Feb is your month xx


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Oh no so sorry @Skye75
> 
> sorry for af @Lightning7
> 
> @Reiko_ctu there’s still time!

Thanks friend you’re so encouraging :) honestly though I have no symptoms and that bfn on the frer (there’s not even a hint of something 2 hrs later on the test), I know I’m out. I don’t think I’ve even been disappointed like this, it feels crappy. But I do also have in the back of my mind, I all ready have 3 DDs and maybe 4 is not right for us which is ok! Also I really hope you get your sticky baby this month and have no more CPs!


----------



## wrapunzel

No pic because I've misplaced my phone again :shy: but something is just barely catching my eye on


Skye75 said:


> A positive digital for me this morning, then to full blown bleeding this afternoon.
> Another chemical for me. Two in a row. Absolutely devastated

I'm so sorry hun


----------



## wrapunzel

Yesterday's test was BFN and I have just busted it out of the cassette now that it is dry... I swear it has the faaaaaintest something but it is probably an evap line. LH strip was middling, not dark not light. These pains in my ovaries are annoying, doesn't feel like ovulation at all, and came right on the tail end of 3 days of PMS crying. Ugh.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully it was a faint line. Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Reiko_ctu came on to check your test, sorry it was Bfn. :(
I am so sorry @Skye75


----------



## wrapunzel

Oops one of my posts regurgitated what I wrote yesterday and didn’t send lol

asked my bf to look at yesterday’s test for a second set of eyes and he says he can’t see anything. I’ve been testing every 2 days tho and the last 2 negative tests don’t have that sliiiiiight catch to them. My 2017 pregnancy had a 14dpo bfn then 19dpo squinter lol and the thing that kept me testing was shooting ovary pains. I wish I could confidently count myself out but apparently I’m one of those outliers whose body acts funky.


----------



## Teafor2

So sorry @KatVM and @Skye75 :(

I am 9 dpo today and feeling like I always do at 9 dpo. Slightly sore breasts still since ovulation (normal for me).

I am a primary school teacher and schools have been closed here since the end of October. We are finally going back next week... so hopefully that will keep me distracted until I can either test or af comes.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> So sorry @KatVM and @Skye75 :(
> 
> I am 9 dpo today and feeling like I always do at 9 dpo. Slightly sore breasts still since ovulation (normal for me).
> 
> I am a primary school teacher and schools have been closed here since the end of October. We are finally going back next week... so hopefully that will keep me distracted until I can either test or af comes.

I hope the transition back into the classroom goes well for you!


----------



## realbeauty86

Well let me know when there’s a February tww lol


----------



## Tasha36089

@BabyBrain80 had a little pinky discharge but nothing else. Test is still the same as yesterday.

@Reiko_ctu sorry for the BFN but hopefully there’s still time.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> Yesterday's test was BFN and I have just busted it out of the cassette now that it is dry... I swear it has the faaaaaintest something but it is probably an evap line. LH strip was middling, not dark not light. These pains in my ovaries are annoying, doesn't feel like ovulation at all, and came right on the tail end of 3 days of PMS crying. Ugh.

I am having ovary pains too! What the heck is it? It doesn’t feel like AF cramps to me!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> A positive digital for me this morning, then to full blown bleeding this afternoon.
> Another chemical for me. Two in a row. Absolutely devastated

Are u sure it AF hon because brown is old blood. I had some very very light brown spotting at 14dpo.
I really hope u are not having a CP.
I had 4 last year in April June July and October. 
I really thought there was something wrong with me but I'm now pregnant with my rainbow. Just praying this one is for keeps. 
My tests are very dark so I know its a sticky but I'm still so anxious about miscarrying. 
Just praying I don't lose this one [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Skye75 said:


> A positive digital for me this morning, then to full blown bleeding this afternoon.
> Another chemical for me. Two in a row. Absolutely devastated

Are u sure it AF hon because brown is old blood. I had some very very light brown spotting at 14dpo.
I really hope u are not having a CP.
I had 4 last year in April June July and October but not I am pregnant wi


Nixnax said:


> @Suggerhoney oh those lines. I didn't that strong on ICs until I was around 8 weeks! Amazing lines. Yay for the 2-3 weeks. I think this is really it for you. So happy for you, all your hard work has paid off.

Thank you so much hon. 



Sorry just glanced at thread been a busy day. 
I did a Frer and Answer test today the Answer was another dye stealer about the sams as yesterday's but frer wasn't as dark. 

But ICs darker again today and also CB early detection was darker. I even did a OPK just to see and I've never seen a opk so dark. It was crazy. 

Was hoping to get a good line stealer with Frer and there is a slight one but not like on Answer. 
I hope I get a good line stealer on frer soon and also a 3+ on a digital. I'm going to do another digital on Friday.


----------



## Teafor2

So I just came back from the gym for the first time since March (empty gym because of covid), and I used one of those special scales that can accurately measure your body fat percentage. It turns out mine is too low. :-(

Based on what I have read online women should have 18.5% to maintain healthy body function and 22% for optimal fertility. Mine was only 18% which means mine is much too low when it comes to ttc. 

Using just my height and weight to calculate I am in the normal range, just on the lower side of average, but the machines that measure it can actually differentiate between muscle and different types of fat. I guess my muscle mass was bumping my weight up enough to keep me in the healthy range. 

We have been ttc for so long and now I’m thinking I will need to gain some fat to conceive. My mom had the same issue before she conceived me as she was a ballet dancer. 

It just feels like one more potential hurdle ](*,)


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> So I just came back from the gym for the first time since March (empty gym because of covid), and I used one of those special scales that can accurately measure your body fat percentage. It turns out mine is too low. :-(
> 
> Based on what I have read online women should have 18.5% to maintain healthy body function and 22% for optimal fertility. Mine was only 18% which means mine is much too low when it comes to ttc.
> 
> Using just my height and weight to calculate I am in the normal range, just on the lower side of average, but the machines that measure it can actually differentiate between muscle and different types of fat. I guess my muscle mass was bumping my weight up enough to keep me in the healthy range.
> 
> We have been ttc for so long and now I’m thinking I will need to gain some fat to conceive. My mom had the same issue before she conceived me as she was a ballet dancer.
> 
> It just feels like one more potential hurdle ](*,)

It’s alright hun! First of all it might not be an issue at all, I started both my successful pregnancies underweight (94lbs/5’1”) and just had that cp at a healthy weight (106lbs).

secondly if it IS an issue, it’s really easily fixed!!!! Calories in, calories out. You only need to add 300-600 cal a day to gain weight (and it’s good practice for pregnancy hehe when you have to eat a bit extra). I highly recommend Siggi or Fage full fat Greek yogurts mmmmm. And almonds for a snack, they’re very high fat!


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Teafor2. I was underweight my whole life and always hated it. Not sure your stats but when I conceived my son I was 108 lbs and Im 5’4”.
Edited to add: just googled that bmi and it was 18.5 - I really dont think .5% will make that much if a difference.


----------



## wrapunzel

Reiko_ctu said:


> I am having ovary pains too! What the heck is it? It doesn’t feel like AF cramps to me!

Last time around I got in for an early scan and they said the ovary I was having the most pain in (right) was the side I’d ovulated from to become pregnant. Something called a “corpus luteum” forms in the ovary that released the egg. And if it has cysts in it, it can be very painful! What Is a Corpus Luteum? How Does It Work? And What Can Go Wrong?

Speaking of cysts, have those of you who check your cervix ever had nabothian cysts? I’ve had a constantly changing myriad of them for like 9 months now and they just abruptly vanished over the last two weeks???? I googled and all I could find about that was that some women notice they swell during FP and fade during LP. Thoughts?


----------



## Rach87

5dpo here and looots of pinchings. Hope thats a positive sign.


----------



## wrapunzel

Rach87 said:


> 5dpo here and looots of pinchings. Hope thats a positive sign.

:dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> So I just came back from the gym for the first time since March (empty gym because of covid), and I used one of those special scales that can accurately measure your body fat percentage. It turns out mine is too low. :-(
> 
> Based on what I have read online women should have 18.5% to maintain healthy body function and 22% for optimal fertility. Mine was only 18% which means mine is much too low when it comes to ttc.
> 
> Using just my height and weight to calculate I am in the normal range, just on the lower side of average, but the machines that measure it can actually differentiate between muscle and different types of fat. I guess my muscle mass was bumping my weight up enough to keep me in the healthy range.
> 
> We have been ttc for so long and now I’m thinking I will need to gain some fat to conceive. My mom had the same issue before she conceived me as she was a ballet dancer.
> 
> It just feels like one more potential hurdle ](*,)

It can definitely harm fertility to be underweight but it’s not a sure thing. I was 100 lbs (at 5’5”) when we conceived DD2! Healthy pregnancy. Most women who are underweight and have fertility problems will notice them with anovulatory cycles and irregular periods - if those aren’t a problem for you I wouldn’t worry about your weight - hugs!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> 5dpo here and looots of pinchings. Hope thats a positive sign.

Sooo... testing in 2 days!?!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu I probably will even though I know it’ll be too early. Lol I always need a negative baseline, right?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> @Reiko_ctu I probably will even though I know it’ll be too early. Lol I always need a negative baseline, right?

You actually do. For sure! I feel like we should be testing these cheapies with water at this point they give so many shadows! Hope you’ve got good ones this month!!


----------



## Rach87

Thats a great idea! That way I know if a line is actually a line. I bought Pregmate this time by recommendations on here. Hopefully theyre good. Only bummer is I think theyre 25 miu. When I googled 10 miu they kept showing up but the packaging says 25. Weird. Oh well when Im pregnant I’ll get a line eventually anyway.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Yeah a lot of tests don’t even advertise their sensitivity so who knows!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I ordered some easy @ home to take when they arrive tomorrow night and to keep for next month if I’m out... I honestly hate that brand but they’re the cheapest lol.


----------



## Teafor2

Thank you @Rach87, @wrapunzel, and @Reiko_ctu! That makes me feel so much better. Right now I am 5’ 6” and I weight 122 lbs. My weight is very stable, and I have been between 122-126 for about 8 years now regardless of my activity level or diet. It’s a healthy weight, but I guess because I am quite active a lot of it is just muscle. I was just so surprised to see a number that was so low yesterday, as I always thought my true body fat percentage would be higher than the numerical calculation, not lower.

I don’t restrict my food at all and I’d say I have a very healthy relationship with food, weight, and my body. I think my biggest problem is that when I’m working I will forget to eat. I’ll need to start being more thoughtful with packing snacks throughout the day. I like the idea of thinking of it as practice for pregnancy... that helps. Thanks :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Suggerhoney said:


> Are u sure it AF hon because brown is old blood. I had some very very light brown spotting at 14dpo.
> I really hope u are not having a CP.
> I had 4 last year in April June July and October but not I am pregnant wi
> 
> 
> Thank you so much hon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry just glanced at thread been a busy day.
> I did a Frer and Answer test today the Answer was another dye stealer about the sams as yesterday's but frer wasn't as dark.
> 
> But ICs darker again today and also CB early detection was darker. I even did a OPK just to see and I've never seen a opk so dark. It was crazy.
> 
> Was hoping to get a good line stealer with Frer and there is a slight one but not like on Answer.
> I hope I get a good line stealer on frer soon and also a 3+ on a digital. I'm going to do another digital on Friday.
> View attachment 1093651
> View attachment 1093650


 Great lines!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> 5dpo here and looots of pinchings. Hope thats a positive sign.


 Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> So sorry @KatVM and @Skye75 :(
> 
> I am 9 dpo today and feeling like I always do at 9 dpo. Slightly sore breasts still since ovulation (normal for me).
> 
> I am a primary school teacher and schools have been closed here since the end of October. We are finally going back next week... so hopefully that will keep me distracted until I can either test or af comes.


 I hope it goes well :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 9dpo.... symptoms nothing which could be good or bad I mean I don’t feel anything that AF is on the way but that is normal and I don’t feel pregnant ( last month I had a million things going on with my body but I guess that was the CP but to be honest I never had symptoms in any of my other pregnancies so not too worried) about pregnancy test I really don’t like [email protected] they sent me a new box because I complained dye runs was my issue and a lot of lines that weren’t. So I am now using Sweety Fox because of sugerhunny and I really like them.
Anyway today’s test is a BFN BUT I do see a shadow it wasn’t till I saw sugerhunny’s on here I released that the line was a bit further to the pee dipping point, anyway it doesn’t come up on the photo although I have tried, I will test later anyway and I do trust these test so if that one is negative then it is just line eyes if not I’ll update you tomorrow with another test.... so here it is for all you that love looking at tests!


----------



## Mum42crazy

Today marks two years of TTC, I know because I was about to dump him,lol he was completely strange throughout our holiday where we had met up with a friend that told us she was pregnant, when we got back I just felt like we had came to the end of the road but we met up for a drink to say goodbye I asked him after 20 years he had found someone who loved him even if his job was long hours etc...but it felt like he wasn’t wanting a long term thing, he burst in to tears and told me he thought that I didn’t want anymore kids and because he’d have to use IVF to have a baby he wasn’t sure what to do he loved me but he wanted to try to have a baby or at least talk about it..... I hugged him and told him we’d try...... he’s been solid all the way through and now he’s happy with or without kids he is a great stepdad.... so IVF then the return of his sperm we have lost two IVF babies ( well didn’t work), one early miscarriage and one CP.... if there is a god please today let me have two lines.


----------



## wrapunzel

Mum42crazy said:


> Today marks two years of TTC, I know because I was about to dump him,lol he was completely strange throughout our holiday where we had met up with a friend that told us she was pregnant, when we got back I just felt like we had came to the end of the road but we met up for a drink to say goodbye I asked him after 20 years he had found someone who loved him even if his job was long hours etc...but it felt like he wasn’t wanting a long term thing, he burst in to tears and told me he thought that I didn’t want anymore kids and because he’d have to use IVF to have a baby he wasn’t sure what to do he loved me but he wanted to try to have a baby or at least talk about it..... I hugged him and told him we’d try...... he’s been solid all the way through and now he’s happy with or without kids he is a great stepdad.... so IVF then the return of his sperm we have lost two IVF babies ( well didn’t work), one early miscarriage and one CP.... if there is a god please today let me have two lines.

praying for you honey, you deserve this <3


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy Hugs... really hoping you get your bfp this month!


----------



## atx614

I should have stopped testing but I had one frer left. Today’s (15dpo) seems lighter than yesterday. Both are FMU. Yesterday I started having back pain, only on my lower left side and it’s freaking me out. Does today’s look lighter to everyone else?


----------



## atx614

@Mum42crazy fxd for you so hard!!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

atx614 said:


> I should have stopped testing but I had one frer left. Today’s (15dpo) seems lighter than yesterday. Both are FMU. Yesterday I started having back pain, only on my lower left side and it’s freaking me out. Does today’s look lighter to everyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1093665

I think it’s fine. Looks like it didn’t steal as much dye from the control but it’s just as dark. Lovely lines!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look great :)


----------



## Teafor2

atx614 said:


> I should have stopped testing but I had one frer left. Today’s (15dpo) seems lighter than yesterday. Both are FMU. Yesterday I started having back pain, only on my lower left side and it’s freaking me out. Does today’s look lighter to everyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1093665

I think it’s just test variation because the line is still super dark. I think it looks great!


----------



## Rach87

@Mum42crazy really hoping for you - sounds like a sweet man. 

@atx614 still looks like a line stealer!


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 I know technically youve been trying for a while, but having had your surgery, I would almost only count from then on. You probably didnt stand a chance for a healthy sticky pregnancy before.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@atx614 this was mine yesterday at 16dpo


Yours are darker. I've not tested today yet a drank alot last night and today so my pee is like water. 
I did do a sweety fox and the lines almost matched. 
I want to another CB line test and frer but I need to wait for my pee to be stronger. 

I've been feeling nauseous all day today:sick:
17dpo and AF was due yesterday or today and nothing. 
Bit worried about my Frer line yesterday..
Hope if I do one today I get a line stealer. 

@Mum42crazy keeping everything crossed for you hon. 

@Teafor2 
My neighbour is 6 St 4lbs which Is around 88lbs and she's had 4 kids hon. 
She's so tiny.


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 I know technically youve been trying for a while, but having had your surgery, I would almost only count from then on. You probably didnt stand a chance for a healthy sticky pregnancy before.

That is true. My sister told me the same thing when I first had the surgery done. I’m feeling better about it today. This community is so great with support <3


----------



## Mum42crazy

atx614 said:


> I should have stopped testing but I had one frer left. Today’s (15dpo) seems lighter than yesterday. Both are FMU. Yesterday I started having back pain, only on my lower left side and it’s freaking me out. Does today’s look lighter to everyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1093665

They still look great!!!


----------



## atx614

Thank you guys! That makes me feel a bit better! I am out of frer now but will get more today cause I am a crazy person lol. Is the lower back pain on one side a normal symptom? I didn’t have back pain at all until 3rd tri with my first two pregnancies.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I hope this might be something but I am not going to hope, this was taken after the time but I could see it within the time @Suggerhoney did you get indents or evaps? So I’m hoping you can see what I can. I guess the coming days will tell!
Oh and sensitive nipples but that could just be the time of the month!!


----------



## Beccaboo828

Mum42crazy said:


> So I hope this might be something but I am not going to hope, this was taken after the time but I could see it within the time @Suggerhoney did you get indents or evaps? So I’m hoping you can see what I can. I guess the coming days will tell!
> View attachment 1093674

I see it. Good luck x


----------



## MrsKatie

@atx614 and @Suggerhoney my FRER did that too, like one day the test line would be darker than control then that afternoon or the next day my test line and control would be kind of matching and I'd lose my mind with worry, but then I dipped 2 frer (I know, $$$$$ but I needed some anxiety relief) and even dipped in the same sample for the same amount of time there was a huge difference in the darkness of the test lines. Your HPTs are too dark for a chemical at this point, you're not going to get a lot of satisfaction looking for progression, they're just too dark now. And you'll be dealing with hook effect before you know it, too. Congratulations!


----------



## MrsKatie

@Mum42crazy oh wow I see that for sure. FX!


----------



## atx614

Mum42crazy said:


> So I hope this might be something but I am not going to hope, this was taken after the time but I could see it within the time @Suggerhoney did you get indents or evaps? So I’m hoping you can see what I can. I guess the coming days will tell!
> Oh and sensitive nipples but that could just be the time of the month!!
> View attachment 1093674

I see that easily!!!!


----------



## Rach87

@Mum42crazy its easier to see today I think. Do you have a pic of both together to compare?


----------



## atx614

@MrsKatie thank you! That is good to know. They are so expensive to keep buying more frer lol.


----------



## ciz

atx614 said:


> @MrsKatie thank you! That is good to know. They are so expensive to keep buying more frer lol.

Ye none of my chemicals that I had when trying for our 2nd got that dark.


----------



## Mum42crazy

Rach87 said:


> @Mum42crazy its easier to see today I think. Do you have a pic of both together to compare?

I don’t keep tests unless I am sure of a line or I just spend hours looking at it, so I promised myself that if it is just a shadow take it as negative and get rid. These ones of this afternoon are maybe lines so I’ll keep them and see tomorrow, hoping that it’s not an indent it should be darker... the final days of the 2WW is nearly over!!
I dipped two of them and both where the same so I am hoping they are more than maybes, time will tell, I hope god listened to my prayers two years today we said yes to having baby hopefully this is it, if not I’ll be ok and on the the next month!


----------



## Rach87

Well I guess I wont be testing tomorrow. My not quite positive opks I guess really weren't quite positives lol. My pinchings yesterday are confusing now. But it does make me feel better I didnt OV cd9.


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> Thank you guys! That makes me feel a bit better! I am out of frer now but will get more today cause I am a crazy person lol. Is the lower back pain on one side a normal symptom? I didn’t have back pain at all until 3rd tri with my first two pregnancies.


Yep I've had that hon. I keep getting pains in the right Overy area like twinges and the back around the right to had it at 6 10 14 dpo and still getting it now but its not painful just feels a bit like ovulation pain like a twinge.
I've been feeling sick all day today and the smell of fried food:sick:
Boobs are tender to but not really bad yet.




Mum42crazy said:


> So I hope this might be something but I am not going to hope, this was taken after the time but I could see it within the time @Suggerhoney did you get indents or evaps? So I’m hoping you can see what I can. I guess the coming days will tell!
> Oh and sensitive nipples but that could just be the time of the month!!
> View attachment 1093674

Hon no I never and that to me looks like the start of a line I can see it hon and I have had very very pale shadows on a few b4 but not like that.
Ooooow fixed so much hon, can't wait to see tomorrow's test. That's when I got faint pink lines at 10dpo.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I tested 8dpo and BFN. Didn't test at 9dpo I had zero symptoms so thought I was out. Then 10dpo thought I may as well just test fully expecting a BFN and got faint pink lines I cudnt believe it.

Now symptoms have finally started and I'm 17dpo AF was due yesterday or today.


I managed to test but my pee was still pale.
But thought I wud just give it a go.

Here's yesterday's


And today with the pale pee (wasn't expecting this)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

@MrsKatie 
I had the hook effect at around 5 and a half 6 weeks with my son. Had never heard of it b4 and it's crazy how it works. 
So I know if my lines start going fainter it's time to dilute my pee. Kind of hoping it will happen again because I found it so cool. 
:p


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney omg those lines are amazing! I will feel so much better whe. Mine get that dark. I feel like my ICs are changing so slowly, yours are beautiful and dark!


----------



## wrapunzel

I had light cramping all morning and now Aunt Flo is here :witch: A nice normal 28 day cycle post-cp and on to the next <3


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Rach87 ok! So I guess time to dtd! What a crazy cycle!

@Mum42crazy lots of lines, even if faint... hopefully not just a bunch of bad tests and it’ll darken up in a few days!! GL!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> I had light cramping all morning and now Aunt Flo is here :witch: A nice normal 28 day cycle post-cp and on to the next <3

Glad your cycle is normal this month... FXd this cycle is your Sticky BFP!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Afm, because I am certifiably insane, I couldn’t resist the frers at the grocery store ($23 ouch) and took on this afternoon. 

bfn at 11 dpo! I will still test with my easy at homes when they come from Amazon though lol. Just in case I’m one of those ladies who doesn’t get a BFP until late... even though I have no symptoms... lol


----------



## Rach87

Yea looks like my body geared up about 3 times before finally taking the plunge. Ha. I know this is it though bc I have tons of ewcm today. Thankfully we bd last 2 nights and will again tonight. Odds are ever in my favor. :haha:


----------



## Rach87

Sorry @Reiko_ctu for the bfn

@wrapunzel sorry af hit but glad its a normal cycle for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

wrapunzel said:


> I had light cramping all morning and now Aunt Flo is here :witch: A nice normal 28 day cycle post-cp and on to the next <3


 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> I had light cramping all morning and now Aunt Flo is here :witch: A nice normal 28 day cycle post-cp and on to the next <3

It’s good it seems you had a normal cycle length. Hopefully that means all is good to go for next cycle and you will get your bfp in February!

@Rach87 your timing sounds good! Good luck!


----------



## Suggerhoney

atx614 said:


> @Suggerhoney omg those lines are amazing! I will feel so much better whe. Mine get that dark. I feel like my ICs are changing so slowly, yours are beautiful and dark!

Ures look fantastic hon. The ICs I've been using are SweetyFox and Easy&home. 
I've got some clinical guard ones coming. Clinical guard are just cheap ICs but I was looking at line progression on them and they can be dye stealers to. I'm not sure it they are as sensitive as Sweetyfox and [email protected] 
Have u done any digitals hon? I got a 2-3 at 4+1 so I will do another at 5+1 and really hoping to see 3+. 
I'm well stocked up on tests because with my son I had the hook effect and I wanted loads of tests incase it happens again. 
Do u have any symptoms? I've had sore boobs on and off since about 14 or 15dpo (absolutely nothing b4 that)
I've only had very very mild queezyness on and off since about 14 or 15dpo but today I've felt neasaus all day. 
Hoping it means all is well. 
Hoping to get a ultrasound around 6 7 weeks, hope baby is healthy I'm still anxious but I do feel alot more positive now. 
Hope we both have healthy September babies[-o&lt;



wrapunzel said:


> I had light cramping all morning and now Aunt Flo is here :witch: A nice normal 28 day cycle post-cp and on to the next <3

Ah sorry hon. Hope u get a Feb :bfp:
:dust:



Reiko_ctu said:


> Afm, because I am certifiably insane, I couldn’t resist the frers at the grocery store ($23 ouch) and took on this afternoon.
> 
> bfn at 11 dpo! I will still test with my easy at homes when they come from Amazon though lol. Just in case I’m one of those ladies who doesn’t get a BFP until late... even though I have no symptoms... lol
> 
> View attachment 1093687


There is still time sweet. Keeping it all crossed here for you [-o&lt;



Rach87 said:


> Yea looks like my body geared up about 3 times before finally taking the plunge. Ha. I know this is it though bc I have tons of ewcm today. Thankfully we bd last 2 nights and will again tonight. Odds are ever in my favor. :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1093692

Yay that's a lovely positive OPK hon. 
Good luck catch that eggy:spermy:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Yea looks like my body geared up about 3 times before finally taking the plunge. Ha. I know this is it though bc I have tons of ewcm today. Thankfully we bd last 2 nights and will again tonight. Odds are ever in my favor. :haha:
> 
> View attachment 1093692

That’s awesome! Such good timing!! FX’d for you... however now we have to wait forever for your tests XD


----------



## Rach87

Reiko_ctu said:


> That’s awesome! Such good timing!! FX’d for you... however now we have to wait forever for your tests XD

haha I know. Boo! I guess the longer wait creates more suspense :rofl:


----------



## Rach87

Thanks ladies! Alright whos up for the next bfp? @Teafor2 you test yet?


----------



## atx614

@Suggerhoney i have sore boobs too, but nothing else really. Except the pain in my lower left back. I am in Texas and we don’t have the digitalis that do weeks anymore. They are discontinued here for some reason. I can get them online from overseas but they are super expensive. I wish they did though cause seeing the change would give me peace of mind. My IC are pregmate and they are good, but haven’t changed much the last few days. Wish they would just get darker lol. I am calling tomorrow to book my first appt. my dr will see us at 8 weeks, but I found a place that will do one at 6 weeks for only $30 so I am going to call them tomorrow too.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Mum42crazy i did just get a bfn on an easy at home so I’d say your lines are the start of something!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi all, has been many years since i last posted on here but was a part of this community for my first pregnancy (2010) and my second (2014) 

We are now trying to conceive our third and final babe, currently 10dpo and thinking of testing tonight or tomorrow after a BFN on 8dpo and 9dpo. Have been having what im sure is implanation bleeding for the past two days - very light and not getting heavier. Other symptoms have been a bit of intermittent nausea and very sore boobs with what feels like let down pains (like when u are breast feeding), strange cramping abd extra tired.... so have a strong feeling im pregnant but a little too early still.

Congratulations to all who have got their BFP so far this month!!


----------



## wrapunzel

@Reiko_ctu @Teafor2 @Suggerhoney @Bevziibubble @Rach87 thank you all so much! <3 




ShanandBoc said:


> Hi all, has been many years since i last posted on here but was a part of this community for my first pregnancy (2010) and my second (2014)
> 
> We are now trying to conceive our third and final babe, currently 10dpo and thinking of testing tonight or tomorrow after a BFN on 8dpo and 9dpo. Have been having what im sure is implanation bleeding for the past two days - very light and not getting heavier. Other symptoms have been a bit of intermittent nausea and very sore boobs with what feels like let down pains (like when u are breast feeding), strange cramping abd extra tired.... so have a strong feeling im pregnant but a little too early still.
> 
> Congratulations to all who have got their BFP so far this month!!

Hello!! I’m so keen to see your test now lol, when are you planning to try one?


----------



## ShanandBoc

wrapunzel said:


> @Reiko_ctu @Teafor2 @Suggerhoney @Bevziibubble @Rach87 thank you all so much! <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!! I’m so keen to see your test now lol, when are you planning to try one?

Hmm not sure if i should do it tonight at 10dpo or wait till tomorrow 8-[


----------



## Skye75

Still bleeding here, on day 3 so another one or 2 days of AF I guess. We are going away for a few days tomorrow, I've booked a doctors appointment for when I get back, even though I know they can't do anything about chemicals but my partner has insisted that I see someone about it


----------



## J_and_D

@wrapunzel I'll definitely post my results when they come in

Hubby- he may not know anyone doing opks cuz that's also something people don't really talk about too. Especially a woman to a man

@ilex88 too cool about the digital!

@Skye75 looks good so far, keep testing!

@Arissa looks good fx!

@Suggerhoney your lines are looking good!!


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> Thanks ladies! Alright whos up for the next bfp? @Teafor2 you test yet?

Not yet. I am 11 dpo today and I usually try to wait until 14 dpo, which is the latest af is due. I’m thinking I may test on 13 dpo this month though because I want to make sure I know if I have another chemical.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Skye75 said:


> Still bleeding here, on day 3 so another one or 2 days of AF I guess. We are going away for a few days tomorrow, I've booked a doctors appointment for when I get back, even though I know they can't do anything about chemicals but my partner has insisted that I see someone about it

You can ask for hormone levels to be tested this coming cycle though!


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 10 dpo, I tested but it just a shadow line and wouldn’t even pick up on camera but I could not sleep last night for love nor money so was up and down to loo all night my son called at 11:30pm telling me he was being deployed which freaked me out for a moment till he told me he was at Gatwick airport because he is going to learn how to drive Ambulances no ambulances drivers in the south of England so the army has been called in and because he has all licenses to drive anything he’s been “called up” very proud of him but at 17 not 18 till next month I hope he’s going to be ok, but last night he was a jumping bean!! Anyway that killed my sleep and saw in at least 3am so I will test again later gonna wait till the afternoon so 24 hours after my “lines” and I will see how it is then if a shadow then I guess it’s a BFN, symptoms; boobs hurting a bit and a little nauseous ( but could be lack of sleep) have a great Monday all!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ShanandBoc said:


> Hmm not sure if i should do it tonight at 10dpo or wait till tomorrow 8-[

Do your FMU tomorrow!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Reiko_ctu said:


> Do your FMU tomorrow!!

Will do!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck!


----------



## Leanne27

Hello ladies, 
I’m new to the thread but please can I be added to test on Friday 29th (I’ll be 10dpo). Thank you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Leanne27 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I’m new to the thread but please can I be added to test on Friday 29th (I’ll be 10dpo). Thank you :)


 Welcome and good luck :)


----------



## Deethehippy

Sorry I’ve not been around. I’ve been passing blood (only small amount when I wipe) and have got UTI symptoms so I suspect cystitis/interstitial cystitis and maybe my ectropian cervix is playing up. Have been quite worried because I have some symptoms of cervical cancer but hopefully that is my mind and Google running away with me. Am going to try to contact a doctor today.
Anyway feel like with being poorly my chances of BPP this cycle are probably zero.
I’m 5DPO today and boobs are sore but that’s normal for me at 5DPO.
Peed on a One Step for fun and there was a line but obviously at 5DPO it had to be evap/faulty test or maybe I have very low levels of HCG always which I have suspected in the past with all my faint lines on non pregnant cycle.
Will test every day now for fun.

Good luck to all who are testing and ovulating soon :flow:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope you're feeling better soon @Deethehippy :hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

why won't the universe give me a break lol. I'm trying so hard to be sane here come on

I put in my cup yesterday in late afternoon when I had mild cramps all morning then lots of brown blood with a speck of red. Had killer cramps on the drive home from my dad's. So I go to empty my cup this morning and... there's one tiny little dab of brown blood and nothing else, and my cervix rose REALLY high overnight instead of dropping like it ought to for menstruation.

I was actually excited for this period and it's a false start. Ugh


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

Hi ladies

@Rach87 would you mind removing me from the front page please, with getting these late positive opks I'm not going to be testing again this month after all. I've checked with hpt just in case and its defo bfn. I'm having another really odd month :shrug: It's really getting to me, as all I want is my normal cycle back again. So I'm onto February...

Welcome to the newbies, good luck! :flower:
Congrats to all with the BFP and sorry for those who were visited by AF. Also really sorry for those having tricky cycles, disappearing lines or losses. This ttc journey is tough :hugs:
Good luck for all those still to test...I will be cheering you on!
:dust:

me....I'll be over here... :sex: :haha:


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy I’m sorry you’re not feeling well. I also thought I was coming down with cystitis last night. I woke up to pee and then couldn’t sleep as I still felt like I had to go. Went to pee again 10 minutes later and it was a bit better, but still felt that burning need to pee sensation. Woke up today and it’s completely better... hope yours clears up as well too! Sometimes I find if I just drink loads of water it will do wonders. And try not to work yourself up with the cancer idea. Google is great at convincing me I’m dying. It’s always good to see a doctor to calm the fears though. :hugs:

@wrapunzel That is so frustrating with the false start period! Do you usually spot before af? 

11 dpo and still have sore breasts, which is normal for me at this point. Nothing unusual going on. Stressing a bit about work because it’s late afternoon and we still haven’t had it 100% confirmed if we’re going back to school tomorrow or not. But at least my precautionary covid test came back negative this morning. Happy to have a negative test for once :haha:


----------



## ciz

6dpo - nothing at all, not even little twinges. Dunno whether to optimistic or not.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I’m 12 dpo and another BFN. Definitely out for this month and moving on to the next!!

Now I’m not taking my vitex until ovulation this cycle so it doesn’t bump my O early again! And I need something that will increase my Ewcm - anything that’s worked for any of you ladies?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Deethehippy said:


> Sorry I’ve not been around. I’ve been passing blood (only small amount when I wipe) and have got UTI symptoms so I suspect cystitis/interstitial cystitis and maybe my ectropian cervix is playing up. Have been quite worried because I have some symptoms of cervical cancer but hopefully that is my mind and Google running away with me. Am going to try to contact a doctor today.
> Anyway feel like with being poorly my chances of BPP this cycle are probably zero.
> I’m 5DPO today and boobs are sore but that’s normal for me at 5DPO.
> Peed on a One Step for fun and there was a line but obviously at 5DPO it had to be evap/faulty test or maybe I have very low levels of HCG always which I have suspected in the past with all my faint lines on non pregnant cycle.
> Will test every day now for fun.
> 
> Good luck to all who are testing and ovulating soon :flow:
> 
> View attachment 1093725
> View attachment 1093726
> View attachment 1093727

Oh hunny I hope you are feeling better soon and goodluck for testing still have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I tested 24 hours after my shadow test and it is still a shadow nothing more than yesterday so at 10 dpo I am feeling out, anyway still a few day till AF tomorrow with probably be the day where I’d expect to see lines (real solid lines even if faint) so I will keep you updated!


----------



## Deethehippy

Reiko - sorry about the BFN’s, I hope Feb is your month.

Teafor2 - thank you and I hope you get a BFP when you test.

Mum42crazy - I hope you get darker lines very soon.

I managed to get a doctors appointment for tomorrow am so hopefully they can figure out if I have infection or not. I hope by some small chance I am still in the game.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Dee I really hope your Drs appointment gives you some answers!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Mum42crazy said:


> So I tested 24 hours after my shadow test and it is still a shadow nothing more than yesterday so at 10 dpo I am feeling out, anyway still a few day till AF tomorrow with probably be the day where I’d expect to see lines (real solid lines even if faint) so I will keep you updated!


 Fingers crossed for your next test ❤️


----------



## Leanne27

Bevziibubble said:


> Welcome and good luck :)

Thank you :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

@Rach87 AF showed up a couple days ago. Forgot to mention here


----------



## wrapunzel

@Teafor2 nope I hardly ever spot and if I do it’s only a few hours before, my flow usually starts with bright red blood, and cramping without blood is pretty rare for me too ugh. 

I had a lil more cramping this morning and now this afternoon my tailbone is killing me. Really wanted to just move on to the next cycle already


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> @Teafor2 nope I hardly ever spot and if I do it’s only a few hours before, my flow usually starts with bright red blood, and cramping without blood is pretty rare for me too ugh.
> 
> I had a lil more cramping this morning and now this afternoon my tailbone is killing me. Really wanted to just move on to the next cycle already

Is it possible that this is IB and you’ll get a positive test in a few days?


----------



## Suggerhoney

ShanandBoc said:


> Hmm not sure if i should do it tonight at 10dpo or wait till tomorrow 8-[


Test test test :test:

Ure symptoms sound so promising, I had none with this pregnancy but with my DS and DD I had sore boobs from around 7dpo.
Good luck hon.



Skye75 said:


> Still bleeding here, on day 3 so another one or 2 days of AF I guess. We are going away for a few days tomorrow, I've booked a doctors appointment for when I get back, even though I know they can't do anything about chemicals but my partner has insisted that I see someone about it

I'm so sorry hon. I had 4 chemicals last year and after having 3 i rang my Doctors and they booked me in to have some bloods done to check hormone levels so may be worth giving them a call. Especially if u are having back to back chemicals.
Thinking of you.




J_and_D said:


> @wrapunzel I'll definitely post my results when they come in
> 
> Hubby- he may not know anyone doing opks cuz that's also something people don't really talk about too. Especially a woman to a man
> 
> @ilex88 too cool about the digital!
> 
> @Skye75 looks good so far, keep testing!
> 
> @Arissa looks good fx!
> 
> @Suggerhoney your lines are looking good!!


Thank you hon.



Teafor2 said:


> Not yet. I am 11 dpo today and I usually try to wait until 14 dpo, which is the latest af is due. I’m thinking I may test on 13 dpo this month though because I want to make sure I know if I have another chemical.

Good luck hon when u test praying for a :bfp:



Mum42crazy said:


> So 10 dpo, I tested but it just a shadow line and wouldn’t even pick up on camera but I could not sleep last night for love nor money so was up and down to loo all night my son called at 11:30pm telling me he was being deployed which freaked me out for a moment till he told me he was at Gatwick airport because he is going to learn how to drive Ambulances no ambulances drivers in the south of England so the army has been called in and because he has all licenses to drive anything he’s been “called up” very proud of him but at 17 not 18 till next month I hope he’s going to be ok, but last night he was a jumping bean!! Anyway that killed my sleep and saw in at least 3am so I will test again later gonna wait till the afternoon so 24 hours after my “lines” and I will see how it is then if a shadow then I guess it’s a BFN, symptoms; boobs hurting a bit and a little nauseous ( but could be lack of sleep) have a great Monday all!!

Hope u get lines when u test again hon. My lines at the beginning wud be darker or lighter depending on how much I drank and pee concentration.
Good luck hon. Amazing news about ure son.
I live in the south west of England in Wiltshire.
Scary how we're having to get forces in to drive ambulances. I hate this virus so much and all the people it's killed.
I really hope we can all get back to some kind of nlrmality soon.
Lock down is driving me crazy.
I'm classed as highly vulnerable because I had a liver transplant in 2011 so I'm on immune suppressants.
I can leave my house for doctors appointments so i can still have scans and stuff but I just hope we can all get back to normal soon.
Good luck with that test :dust:




Leanne27 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I’m new to the thread but please can I be added to test on Friday 29th (I’ll be 10dpo). Thank you :)

Hi hon welcome to the thread all the ladies in these testing threads are diamonds and so lovely.
Good luck


Deethehippy said:


> Sorry I’ve not been around. I’ve been passing blood (only small amount when I wipe) and have got UTI symptoms so I suspect cystitis/interstitial cystitis and maybe my ectropian cervix is playing up. Have been quite worried because I have some symptoms of cervical cancer but hopefully that is my mind and Google running away with me. Am going to try to contact a doctor today.
> Anyway feel like with being poorly my chances of BPP this cycle are probably zero.
> I’m 5DPO today and boobs are sore but that’s normal for me at 5DPO.
> Peed on a One Step for fun and there was a line but obviously at 5DPO it had to be evap/faulty test or maybe I have very low levels of HCG always which I have suspected in the past with all my faint lines on non pregnant cycle.
> Will test every day now for fun.
> 
> Good luck to all who are testing and ovulating soon :flow:
> 
> View attachment 1093725
> View attachment 1093726
> View attachment 1093727

Love ya Dee Dee and I will pray for you get well and I'm sure u don't have cancer. Seriously Google can be the devil sometimes. 
Sending u big hugs and keeping everything crossed u get well soon and u get a BFP in the next few days[-o&lt;
U know where I am if u need me hon. :hugs:



wrapunzel said:


> why won't the universe give me a break lol. I'm trying so hard to be sane here come on
> 
> I put in my cup yesterday in late afternoon when I had mild cramps all morning then lots of brown blood with a speck of red. Had killer cramps on the drive home from my dad's. So I go to empty my cup this morning and... there's one tiny little dab of brown blood and nothing else, and my cervix rose REALLY high overnight instead of dropping like it ought to for menstruation.
> 
> I was actually excited for this period and it's a false start. Ugh


Man that is annoying. Have u tried testing again hon maybe it was implantation spotting? 
I had it at 14dpo and was brown. I've never had it b4. 
:shrug:



BabyBrain80 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> @Rach87 would you mind removing me from the front page please, with getting these late positive opks I'm not going to be testing again this month after all. I've checked with hpt just in case and its defo bfn. I'm having another really odd month :shrug: It's really getting to me, as all I want is my normal cycle back again. So I'm onto February...
> 
> Welcome to the newbies, good luck! :flower:
> Congrats to all with the BFP and sorry for those who were visited by AF. Also really sorry for those having tricky cycles, disappearing lines or losses. This ttc journey is tough :hugs:
> Good luck for all those still to test...I will be cheering you on!
> :dust:
> 
> me....I'll be over here... :sex: :haha:


Oh hon so sorry. Really hope u get a February BFP, its frustrating when cycles go wonky. 
I had a few strange ones myself while we were ttc.
Thought this one was going to be a strange one with ovulating on cd10 4 to 5 days earlier than normal. 
Ah hon u deserve this so much and I really hope to see u posting Ure BFP in the Feb group [-o&lt;



sallyhansen76 said:


> @Rach87 AF showed up a couple days ago. Forgot to mention here

Urghhh so sorry about AF hon fixed she buggers of on a 9 month vacation and u get ure BFP in February. 

Madam Rose strated the December thread and it was lucky for her so hoping it will be lucky for you to [-o&lt;



So sorry to all the ladies that got AF or having strange cycles, and so sorry to anyone going through chemical literally sending you huge hugs:hugs:

To all those waiting to test I'm wishing u so much luck and lots of sticky baby dust :dust:

And to those getting faint lines/shadows I'm praying when u test again there is a darker line.
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sallyhansen76

Suggerhoney said:


> Madam Rose strated the December thread and it was lucky for her so hoping it will be lucky for you to [-o&lt;

:-$:-$ Dont want to jynx it but it was also when i started two other threads (2012 and 2013) that I got my BFP! So maybe there is something to that. (Makes me feel like im being so selfish...Sorry ladies, I DO love having the distraction of a new thread for REAL! You all are great)


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Man that is annoying. Have u tried testing again hon maybe it was implantation spotting?
> I had it at 14dpo and was brown. I've never had it b4.
> :shrug:




Reiko_ctu said:


> Is it possible that this is IB and you’ll get a positive test in a few days?

it does seem possible that it's IB but the cramps felt so... period-y! So confusing. I couldn't resist testing just now and BFN... will test again in a few days I am sure if AF doesn't swoop in


----------



## wrapunzel

Wait... IS it bfn?? i guess not


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Wait... IS it bfn?? i guess not
> 
> View attachment 1093757
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093756

That's a BFP if ever I saw one! Are those tests good ones? Looks like it could have been implantation bleeding after all?!?!


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> That's a BFP if ever I saw one! Are those tests good ones? Looks like it could have been implantation bleeding after all?!?!

OMG you think?? The good color showed up at 5min instead of the 3 min test window... hence my confused posting lol. Just a dollar store test. I had a negative one three days ago, promised myself I’d save the ICs for after my period. I guess I’ll be buying FRERs and a digi now instead


----------



## BabyBrain80

@wrapunzel omg!!!! That looks like a BFP!!! :dance:


----------



## Rach87

Looks amazing @wrapunzel! Pretty pink color and all.

@Deethehippy hope you feel better!

I think I adjusted everyone on the front page, let me know if I missed anything. Sorry todays been crazy, my stores location is closing so we had to pack up and transfer everything out. Sooo exhausting. Im dead. :sleep:

Also had another blazing positive opk when I just got home at 5pm. Its even more positive than yesterdays positive. Wondering now when to consider myself 1dpo?


----------



## Mum42crazy

Suggerhoney said:


> Test test test :test:
> 
> Ure symptoms sound so promising, I had none with this pregnancy but with my DS and DD I had sore boobs from around 7dpo.
> Good luck hon.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry hon. I had 4 chemicals last year and after having 3 i rang my Doctors and they booked me in to have some bloods done to check hormone levels so may be worth giving them a call. Especially if u are having back to back chemicals.
> Thinking of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you hon.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck hon when u test praying for a :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope u get lines when u test again hon. My lines at the beginning wud be darker or lighter depending on how much I drank and pee concentration.
> Good luck hon. Amazing news about ure son.
> I live in the south west of England in Wiltshire.
> Scary how we're having to get forces in to drive ambulances. I hate this virus so much and all the people it's killed.
> I really hope we can all get back to some kind of nlrmality soon.
> Lock down is driving me crazy.
> I'm classed as highly vulnerable because I had a liver transplant in 2011 so I'm on immune suppressants.
> I can leave my house for doctors appointments so i can still have scans and stuff but I just hope we can all get back to normal soon.
> Good luck with that test :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hon welcome to the thread all the ladies in these testing threads are diamonds and so lovely.
> Good luck
> 
> 
> Love ya Dee Dee and I will pray for you get well and I'm sure u don't have cancer. Seriously Google can be the devil sometimes.
> Sending u big hugs and keeping everything crossed u get well soon and u get a BFP in the next few days[-o&lt;
> U know where I am if u need me hon. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that is annoying. Have u tried testing again hon maybe it was implantation spotting?
> I had it at 14dpo and was brown. I've never had it b4.
> :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hon so sorry. Really hope u get a February BFP, its frustrating when cycles go wonky.
> I had a few strange ones myself while we were ttc.
> Thought this one was going to be a strange one with ovulating on cd10 4 to 5 days earlier than normal.
> Ah hon u deserve this so much and I really hope to see u posting Ure BFP in the Feb group [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> Urghhh so sorry about AF hon fixed she buggers of on a 9 month vacation and u get ure BFP in February.
> 
> Madam Rose strated the December thread and it was lucky for her so hoping it will be lucky for you to [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> 
> So sorry to all the ladies that got AF or having strange cycles, and so sorry to anyone going through chemical literally sending you huge hugs:hugs:
> 
> To all those waiting to test I'm wishing u so much luck and lots of sticky baby dust :dust:
> 
> And to those getting faint lines/shadows I'm praying when u test again there is a darker line.
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

you need to stay safe then!!!! Big hug


----------



## Mum42crazy

wrapunzel said:


> Wait... IS it bfn?? i guess not
> 
> View attachment 1093757
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093756

I see that pink line as clear as day!!! BFP no??!!!


----------



## wrapunzel

Mum42crazy said:


> I see that pink line as clear as day!!! BFP no??!!!




BabyBrain80 said:


> @wrapunzel omg!!!! That looks like a BFP!!! :dance:




Rach87 said:


> New Looks amazing @wrapunzel! Pretty pink color and all.

I can barely believe it ahaha I was soooo sure my period started last night! like I'm literally dumbfounded that implantation can truly feel so much like menstrual cramps. Thank you gals for the extra eyes <3

praying this bean is sticky [-o&lt;


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> I can barely believe it ahaha I was soooo sure my period started last night! like I'm literally dumbfounded that implantation can truly feel so much like menstrual cramps. Thank you gals for the extra eyes <3
> 
> praying this bean is sticky [-o&lt;

Good luck with your next tests, I’m really hoping you have a sticky BFP too!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Took another test this morning 11dpo FMU. (4 hour hold only as I’m up peeing alll the time) 

BFN. I’m certain I’m pregnant as symptoms so unusual for me and so strong, so might still be too early? I have two little girls so have been through this before. 

I thought strong symptoms if I was pregnant would mean it would show up on a test now surely? 

This is stressful. I hardly slept last night. I hate this in limbo feeling.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> Wait... IS it bfn?? i guess not
> 
> View attachment 1093757
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093756

Deffo IB!!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

ShanandBoc said:


> Took another test this morning 11dpo FMU. (4 hour hold only as I’m up peeing alll the time)
> 
> BFN. I’m certain I’m pregnant as symptoms so unusual for me and so strong, so might still be too early? I have two little girls so have been through this before.
> 
> I thought strong symptoms if I was pregnant would mean it would show up on a test now surely?
> 
> This is stressful. I hardly slept last night. I hate this in limbo feeling.

11 dpo is still early, esp if you have symptoms. Every pregnancy is different, so it could be a later BFP. With my first I had a bfn at 12dpo and BFP at 13 dpo! But you also really symptom spot and notice things you might not normally notice in your two week wait when you’re TTC.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Rach87 said:


> Looks amazing @wrapunzel! Pretty pink color and all.
> 
> @Deethehippy hope you feel better!
> 
> I think I adjusted everyone on the front page, let me know if I missed anything. Sorry todays been crazy, my stores location is closing so we had to pack up and transfer everything out. Sooo exhausting. Im dead. :sleep:
> 
> Also had another blazing positive opk when I just got home at 5pm. Its even more positive than yesterdays positive. Wondering now when to consider myself 1dpo?
> 
> View attachment 1093759
> 
> View attachment 1093760

What the heck is going on with your LH girl!! So much you’re gonna have a double O lol!


----------



## atx614

@Rach87 the 25th looks darker to me. You just have to keep BDing LOL!! 

@wrapunzel EEEKK!! That looks very positive to me!!!


----------



## Rach87

@Reiko_ctu LOL seriously my body is crazy. Both my children were “impossible” pregnancies. Why not double O to boot?! My weird history I would and have twins haha (but seriously please no) 

@atx614 We bd the last 3 nights, hubby works 24 hours tonight but I’ll make sure to jump him tomorrow too. Oh God Im exhausted haha

How does everyone count dpos? Do you count the day after a positive opk 1dpo, or the next day? Since a positive opk means ovulation in 24-48 hours. Just curious. 

Ugh I was all ready to start testing tomorrow thinking I would be 7/8 dpo, now I have to wait even longer. Push that egg out already body! Sheesh.


----------



## Rach87

Any updates @Tasha36089 @salamander91 @Lottielouf ? Hope af has stayed away :)


----------



## Mum42crazy

I count dpo 1 is the day after O so OPK is positive the next day is your predicted day of O so 24 after is1 dpo, basically 48 hours after your first positive OPK..... but keep in mind you can O on that day or 36 hours after a positive but the normal is what I said. At least that is how my two apps do it.


----------



## Tasha36089

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @Tasha36089 @salamander91 @Lottielouf ? Hope af has stayed away :)

Still a really really faint line on tests. Not gotten any darker. Spotted this afternoon so presumed it was AF but it stopped so maybe it’ll start again tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

wrapunzel said:


> Wait... IS it bfn?? i guess not
> 
> View attachment 1093757
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093756


 That looks like a BFP! :bfp:


----------



## Bevziibubble

ShanandBoc said:


> Took another test this morning 11dpo FMU. (4 hour hold only as I’m up peeing alll the time)
> 
> BFN. I’m certain I’m pregnant as symptoms so unusual for me and so strong, so might still be too early? I have two little girls so have been through this before.
> 
> I thought strong symptoms if I was pregnant would mean it would show up on a test now surely?
> 
> This is stressful. I hardly slept last night. I hate this in limbo feeling.


 I'm sorry about the bfn. You're not out until the :witch: shows. Good luck ❤️


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> @Teafor2 nope I hardly ever spot and if I do it’s only a few hours before, my flow usually starts with bright red blood, and cramping without blood is pretty rare for me too ugh.
> 
> I had a lil more cramping this morning and now this afternoon my tailbone is killing me. Really wanted to just move on to the next cycle already

That really sucks. I hope it all sorts itself out soon.


----------



## Deethehippy

Rach - I get my positive OPK on O day because the next day my temp goes up so I call the day after my positive 1DPO.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So morning and fmu update.... and I am still seeing that shadow so I think maybe it’s just a little indent in the tests, if a normal person was reading the tests it would be a BFN because they wouldn’t obsess over it. Usually at 11dpo if I’m getting lines not shadows and I’d go for a CB or FRER but I am not so I am going to leave it, anyway as I say to all of you, you’re are not out till AF, so still a little bit of hope as I don’t really have PMS( now I am writing this I feel something) anyway I will try again with smu later and see, but it looks unlikely. I have posted the test so you can see ( I did two both have the same”shadow” but this test was a bit easier to capture on camera


----------



## Lottielouf

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @Tasha36089 @salamander91 @Lottielouf ? Hope af has stayed away :)

AF got me and I was so sure I was pregnant this time!

once that happens a tend to kind of run away for my own sanity but have been silently watching and sending baby dust to everyone and I’m so happy to see some BFPs this month :dance: 

Trying EVERYTHING this cycle as long as OH makes it home in time...new prenatal supplements, maca for OH, conceive plus, clearblue digital O tests... no way is that egg getting away this time :shy:


----------



## Lottielouf

Mum42crazy said:


> So morning and fmu update.... and I am still seeing that shadow so I think maybe it’s just a little indent in the tests, if a normal person was reading the tests it would be a BFN because they wouldn’t obsess over it. Usually at 11dpo if I’m getting lines not shadows and I’d go for a CB or FRER but I am not so I am going to leave it, anyway as I say to all of you, you’re are not out till AF, so still a little bit of hope as I don’t really have PMS( now I am writing this I feel something) anyway I will try again with smu later and see, but it looks unlikely. I have posted the test so you can see ( I did two both have the same”shadow” but this test was a bit easier to capture on camera
> View attachment 1093769

I can definitely see a shadow line BUT you’re not out yet! Fingers crossed AF stays away x


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something!


----------



## salamander91

Rach87 said:


> Any updates @Tasha36089 @salamander91 @Lottielouf ? Hope af has stayed away :)

I'm guessing I didn't ovulate after all unfortunately. Its been 15 days since positive and no bfp or af. Its unfortunately not unusual for me to get positive opks but not ovulate ](*,)


----------



## atx614

@Mum42crazy i see a shadow! There is a lot of dye run on the test too, what brand is that? I would do a frer tomorrow of the next day if you still see something!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Bit of an update...
I had an extremely emotional day... As I mentioned previously I’ve had very light spotting when I wiped since 8dpo ( a little bit watery pink but mainly brown sorry if TMI) so assumed IB. Especially as it has not got heavier and it’s actually now stopped. But today after got my BFN I went to toilet and when I wiped - red blood. Not heaps but enough for me to think my period had started. 


Well the emotional roller coaster of ttc all hit me at that point and I cried and cried thinking it was all over for the month as I was sure I was pregnant ( I’m sure I’m not the first woman to think that!). The nausea which I’ve been having on and off for 4 days now, sore boobs with burning pain which I never get unless pregnant / breastfeeding and the days of spotting which I never get lead me to believe I was pregnant as well as other symptoms ( weird cramping different to usual pms, tiredness, peeing a lot more) 

Well the plot thickens as since I wiped and seen red blood there’s been nothing more other than a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting since which has now stopped - So that’s it all day. 


im so confused now as if it was AF it should have well and truly started by now. Guess all that’s left to do is keep waiting. I won’t work myself up into such a state again I’ve learnt my lesson. Stupid hormones!


----------



## Deethehippy

ShanandBoc said:


> Bit of an update...
> I had an extremely emotional day... As I mentioned previously I’ve had very light spotting when I wiped since 8dpo ( a little bit watery pink but mainly brown sorry if TMI) so assumed IB. Especially as it has not got heavier and it’s actually now stopped. But today after got my BFN I went to toilet and when I wiped - red blood. Not heaps but enough for me to think my period had started.
> 
> 
> Well the emotional roller coaster of ttc all hit me at that point and I cried and cried thinking it was all over for the month as I was sure I was pregnant ( I’m sure I’m not the first woman to think that!). The nausea which I’ve been having on and off for 4 days now, sore boobs with burning pain which I never get unless pregnant / breastfeeding and the days of spotting which I never get lead me to believe I was pregnant as well as other symptoms ( weird cramping different to usual pms, tiredness, peeing a lot more)
> 
> Well the plot thickens as since I wiped and seen red blood there’s been nothing more other than a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting since which has now stopped - So that’s it all day.
> 
> 
> im so confused now as if it was AF it should have well and truly started by now. Guess all that’s left to do is keep waiting. I won’t work myself up into such a state again I’ve learnt my lesson. Stupid hormones!

I'm sorry you are going through limbo and not knowing what is going on, it's horrible waiting.
I hope you get some answers soon or a BFP! :hugs:

Quick update from me - saw the nurse this morning and I have a raw red ectropian cervix and also cysts on my cervix!..she said there is a possibility that that was causing my 'soreness' and spotting. My pee tested negative for infection. They sent away my pee, swabs and bloods to double check. Probably all the BD around O made me extra sore hence the UTI type feeling. That along with my sciatica and IBS made my pelvis very sore!
6DPO today and tested Wondfro and One Step - BFN.


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Good luck with your next tests, I’m really hoping you have a sticky BFP too!

thanks!!! I am not going to test for a few days now so fingers crossed the next one is substantially darker.



Reiko_ctu said:


> Deffo IB!!

Hopefully that means it’s a very sticky baby??! I didn’t have anything like this with my first two babes



atx614 said:


> @wrapunzel EEEKK!! That looks very positive to me!!!

<3 thanks!!



Bevziibubble said:


> That looks like a BFP! :bfp:

It’s pretty clear now that it’s dry!!



Teafor2 said:


> That really sucks. I hope it all sorts itself out soon.

I think it has hehe <3 hopefully.



Mum42crazy said:


> So morning and fmu update.... and I am still seeing that shadow so I think maybe it’s just a little indent in the tests, if a normal person was reading the tests it would be a BFN because they wouldn’t obsess over it. Usually at 11dpo if I’m getting lines not shadows and I’d go for a CB or FRER but I am not so I am going to leave it, anyway as I say to all of you, you’re are not out till AF, so still a little bit of hope as I don’t really have PMS( now I am writing this I feel something) anyway I will try again with smu later and see, but it looks unlikely. I have posted the test so you can see ( I did two both have the same”shadow” but this test was a bit easier to capture on camera
> View attachment 1093769

Honestly hun this month taught me you truly never know lol even when you think you do. I have no clue when I ovulated to get this BFP... I swear I haven’t felt even the slightest thing that felt like ovulation since Jan 6th, and I had negative tests on the 18th, 20th, and 22nd except the 22nd had an even fainter shadow line than ur tests have... but I told myself to stop obsessing. You might be in for a sweet surprise!!



ShanandBoc said:


> Bit of an update...
> I had an extremely emotional day... As I mentioned previously I’ve had very light spotting when I wiped since 8dpo ( a little bit watery pink but mainly brown sorry if TMI) so assumed IB. Especially as it has not got heavier and it’s actually now stopped. But today after got my BFN I went to toilet and when I wiped - red blood. Not heaps but enough for me to think my period had started.
> 
> 
> Well the emotional roller coaster of ttc all hit me at that point and I cried and cried thinking it was all over for the month as I was sure I was pregnant ( I’m sure I’m not the first woman to think that!). The nausea which I’ve been having on and off for 4 days now, sore boobs with burning pain which I never get unless pregnant / breastfeeding and the days of spotting which I never get lead me to believe I was pregnant as well as other symptoms ( weird cramping different to usual pms, tiredness, peeing a lot more)
> 
> Well the plot thickens as since I wiped and seen red blood there’s been nothing more other than a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting since which has now stopped - So that’s it all day.
> 
> 
> im so confused now as if it was AF it should have well and truly started by now. Guess all that’s left to do is keep waiting. I won’t work myself up into such a state again I’ve learnt my lesson. Stupid hormones!

hugs. I’m sorry honey. If it helps you feel any better supposedly hCG does not start doubling until implantation. I started feeling pregnant soooo quick after my bleeding Sunday night, yesterday evening my boobs started to burn like u describe and this morning I'm finally queasy. So you might have had juuuust enough hCG for u to feel symptoms and not enough for ur tests to pick up? & tomorrow will be BFP day? fingers crossed for that outcome anyway!


----------



## Bevziibubble

ShanandBoc said:


> Bit of an update...
> I had an extremely emotional day... As I mentioned previously I’ve had very light spotting when I wiped since 8dpo ( a little bit watery pink but mainly brown sorry if TMI) so assumed IB. Especially as it has not got heavier and it’s actually now stopped. But today after got my BFN I went to toilet and when I wiped - red blood. Not heaps but enough for me to think my period had started.
> 
> 
> Well the emotional roller coaster of ttc all hit me at that point and I cried and cried thinking it was all over for the month as I was sure I was pregnant ( I’m sure I’m not the first woman to think that!). The nausea which I’ve been having on and off for 4 days now, sore boobs with burning pain which I never get unless pregnant / breastfeeding and the days of spotting which I never get lead me to believe I was pregnant as well as other symptoms ( weird cramping different to usual pms, tiredness, peeing a lot more)
> 
> Well the plot thickens as since I wiped and seen red blood there’s been nothing more other than a teeny tiny bit of brown spotting since which has now stopped - So that’s it all day.
> 
> 
> im so confused now as if it was AF it should have well and truly started by now. Guess all that’s left to do is keep waiting. I won’t work myself up into such a state again I’ve learnt my lesson. Stupid hormones!


I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

atx614 said:


> I should have stopped testing but I had one frer left. Today’s (15dpo) seems lighter than yesterday. Both are FMU. Yesterday I started having back pain, only on my lower left side and it’s freaking me out. Does today’s look lighter to everyone else?
> 
> View attachment 1093665

I did have this issue with frer with my last few kids due to the dye. But the right line looks lighter than 14dpo so I think your all good xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Mum42crazy said:


> So I hope this might be something but I am not going to hope, this was taken after the time but I could see it within the time @Suggerhoney did you get indents or evaps? So I’m hoping you can see what I can. I guess the coming days will tell!
> Oh and sensitive nipples but that could just be the time of the month!!
> View attachment 1093674

I see this hun! Oh I pray this is it!


----------



## Teafor2

@salamander91 So frustrating about ovulation. Have you done any medication to encourage it?

@Deethehippy Glad you are getting everything checked out and it seems to be mostly okay

@ShanandBoc Good luck for the next test. I hope this is just implantation spotting for you.

I am 12 dpo and feeling like I’ll probably get af either tomorrow or the next day. Got some cheap tests today so I’ll test with FMU tomorrow, but I’m expecting a bfn


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> I am 12 dpo and feeling like I’ll probably get af either tomorrow or the next day. Got some cheap tests today so I’ll test with FMU tomorrow, but I’m expecting a bfn

hope your test surprises you!!! :dust:

did you end up returning to the classroom?


----------



## salamander91

Teafor2 said:


> @salamander91 So frustrating about ovulation. Have you done any medication to encourage it?
> 
> @Deethehippy Glad you are getting everything checked out and it seems to be mostly okay
> 
> @ShanandBoc Good luck for the next test. I hope this is just implantation spotting for you.
> 
> I am 12 dpo and feeling like I’ll probably get af either tomorrow or the next day. Got some cheap tests today so I’ll test with FMU tomorrow, but I’m expecting a bfn

I had tests done by gynae in October but with covid I haven't had an appointment for my results yet unfortunately. The hospitals are just so busy there's a lot of delays.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> @salamander91 So frustrating about ovulation. Have you done any medication to encourage it?
> 
> @Deethehippy Glad you are getting everything checked out and it seems to be mostly okay
> 
> @ShanandBoc Good luck for the next test. I hope this is just implantation spotting for you.
> 
> I am 12 dpo and feeling like I’ll probably get af either tomorrow or the next day. Got some cheap tests today so I’ll test with FMU tomorrow, but I’m expecting a bfn

Good luck testing tomorrow..sometimes it's when we least expect as Sugger and Rapunzel have proven!


----------



## Teafor2

@wrapunzel We did end up going back. Today was the first day and it was so nice seeing the kids again. I have such a great class this year and they were all so happy to be back. I don’t know how long we will be able to stay in person. For now I’ll be getting tested once a week as long as schools are open.

@salamander91 I hope you get your results soon!


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Wait... IS it bfn?? i guess not
> 
> View attachment 1093757
> 
> 
> View attachment 1093756

How did I miss this before?? I was so confused by Dee’s post and I had to go back to see what she was talking about. Congratulations!! Fx this one is sticky and your line keeps getting darker!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> @salamander91 So frustrating about ovulation. Have you done any medication to encourage it?
> 
> @Deethehippy Glad you are getting everything checked out and it seems to be mostly okay
> 
> @ShanandBoc Good luck for the next test. I hope this is just implantation spotting for you.
> 
> I am 12 dpo and feeling like I’ll probably get af either tomorrow or the next day. Got some cheap tests today so I’ll test with FMU tomorrow, but I’m expecting a bfn

Good luck for testing :dust:


----------



## loeylo

Hey everyone. 

I’m not sure where I am on my cycle - it’s day 20, should be 6dpo but I either ovulated early or late, so who knows.

I’ve been feeling nauseous in a way that felt exactly like morning sickness - which I had badly with dd. Then I noticed that it only started when I take my prenatal. I’ve switched to gummies and they are so much better, the nausea has totally stopped. 

I barely slept last night because of vivid dreams. Usually this is a pregnancy symptom for me but I have been getting them in non pregnant cycles recently too (or I’ve been having early losses?) 

My boobs are really sore - more so than any month since my chemical.

Df thinks I’m pregnant. I’m going to hold off from testing for a few more days as in my experience I don’t test positive for a few days after symptoms. 

I’ll be around more to follow you all as my mental health has improved.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Wrapunzel missed this too! I see that! 

salmander my heart hurts your still going through all this, huge hugs 

I’m so sorry to everyone else struggling it’s not fair <3


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @Lottielouf

@salamander91 limbo is so annoying. Do you temp? My body seems to have multiple surges before Oing. This happened with my dd, I had a couple positives throughout but didnt O until day of af. Its been happening this cycle for 2 weeks, think it finally happened though. Hope you get some answers soon.

@Deethehippy glad its nothing serious. Hope it heals soon so you can feel better.

@Mum42crazy have you tried dipping a test in water to see if the line still shows up?

@ShanandBoc hope af stays away and its just bub snuggling in


----------



## elencor

AF is here unfortunately. I'm sad because I'll ovulate again in around 15 days and by then my husband will be away because of his job, I really hope dtd at cd13 will do the trick ](*,)](*,)


----------



## Tasha36089

AF came today. Onto February I guess :-(


----------



## Tasha36089

Uk girls. Has anyone bought Maca and folate from Amazon? I’m not sure which ones to get. Are you taking anything besides them?


----------



## Rach87

Oh no @Tasha36089 hope february is a good month for you

@elencor bummer. Some ladies here have taken maca root which helps with ovulation. Maybe that could help you Ov a day or two early? Just a thought.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

elencor said:


> AF is here unfortunately. I'm sad because I'll ovulate again in around 15 days and by then my husband will be away because of his job, I really hope dtd at cd13 will do the trick ](*,)](*,)

Taking vitex this month made me ovulate 2 days early... maybe try that?


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Guys... I should’ve never bought these cheapies. I 100% know I’m not pregnant and I’m still peeing on them XD what is wrong with me!! Lol!

Vitex still working on my LP so no AF today - expecting her tomorrow and hopefully my PMS will go away when she shows, gosh I’m in a mood lol. So lazy too! Yikes. 

GL to anyone still to test - almost out of Jan and into Feb so will be seeing some of you over there for the lucky February thread - we’re going to pack it with BFPs ;)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Tasha36089 said:


> AF came today. Onto February I guess :-(


 I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Suggerhoney

Lottielouf said:


> AF got me and I was so sure I was pregnant this time!
> 
> once that happens a tend to kind of run away for my own sanity but have been silently watching and sending baby dust to everyone and I’m so happy to see some BFPs this month :dance:
> 
> Trying EVERYTHING this cycle as long as OH makes it home in time...new prenatal supplements, maca for OH, conceive plus, clearblue digital O tests... no way is that egg getting away this time :shy:


I was so sure I was pregnant last cycle in December I had symptoms but AF came. 
This cycle I had no symptoms and thought I was out so was very very shocked to get a faint BFP at 10dpo. 
I had more symptoms on cycles I wasn't pregnant then this cycle no symptoms and bam. 

Good luck this cycle


----------



## Suggerhoney

Tasha36089 said:


> Uk girls. Has anyone bought Maca and folate from Amazon? I’m not sure which ones to get. Are you taking anything besides them?


Me hon I just sent u a pic of the macca I take but will send u another and also the foliate I take. 


I take one folate pill a day and 4 macca root pills a day as they are 500mg but I boosted them up to 2000mg just over a month ok.
Started with just 1 500mg then built it up over time. 
Sorry about AF. 
Good luck in February hon


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sorry didn't mean to send 4 pics :dohh:


----------



## Suggerhoney

elencor said:


> AF is here unfortunately. I'm sad because I'll ovulate again in around 15 days and by then my husband will be away because of his job, I really hope dtd at cd13 will do the trick ](*,)](*,)


So sorry hon.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wrapunzel I so see that line hon oh my goodness I really think that bleeding was IB. 
So excited for you and can't wait to see ure next test:happydance:

@Mum42crazy I see a faint line on ures to oh I hope this is[-o&lt; finally it for you


----------



## sequeena

Hi everyone, I haven't posted in this part of the forum for a decade (back when we were ttc our son). I don't come here as I have PCOS and hadn't been pregnant for so long. Well, I had a miscarriage September 2019 which was a shock and have had nothing since. I keep track of my period using the flo app but otherwise that's it ttc wise.

My cycles are short, usually around the 25 day mark but lately they've been anywhere up 28 days (before having my son i could go 90+ days without a period).

According to the app I'm 9dpo. I've noticed that a few things tasted odd today which I brushed off as I've just started new medication (propranolol and amitriptyline). I've just been to the toilet and for some reason thought I would squeeze my nipples... they both leaked. I have never leaked outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding. This is probably a side effect too... but God am I hoping. My period is due February 2nd.


----------



## ShanandBoc

AF has arrived for me too :-(what an emotional roller coaster. Off to the Feb group so will will see some of you over there. Congratulations to all those who got their BFP wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Thanks for the advice and support. <3 xxx


----------



## Tasha36089

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted in this part of the forum for a decade (back when we were ttc our son). I don't come here as I have PCOS and hadn't been pregnant for so long. Well, I had a miscarriage September 2019 which was a shock and have had nothing since. I keep track of my period using the flo app but otherwise that's it ttc wise.
> 
> My cycles are short, usually around the 25 day mark but lately they've been anywhere up 28 days (before having my son i could go 90+ days without a period).
> 
> According to the app I'm 9dpo. I've noticed that a few things tasted odd today which I brushed off as I've just started new medication (propranolol and amitriptyline). I've just been to the toilet and for some reason thought I would squeeze my nipples... they both leaked. I have never leaked outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding. This is probably a side effect too... but God am I hoping. My period is due February 2nd.

Oohh hello, didn’t know you still used the forum. I rejoined a few months back. Fingers crossed for you. My inbox is always open if you fancy a catch up. x


----------



## Tasha36089

Suggerhoney said:


> Me hon I just sent u a pic of the macca I take but will send u another and also the foliate I take.
> View attachment 1093795
> View attachment 1093796
> 
> 
> I take one folate pill a day and 4 macca root pills a day as they are 500mg but I boosted them up to 2000mg just over a month ok.
> Started with just 1 500mg then built it up over time.
> Sorry about AF.
> Good luck in February hon
> View attachment 1093795
> View attachment 1093796

Thanks have ordered O:)


----------



## atx614

@sequeena fxd for you!! Those sound like promising symptoms!!

@Mum42crazy and @wrapunzel any new tests to look at? Fxd they are getting darker!!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Can anyone recommend a good ovulation kit for a first timer? Ive never used one before. Was looking the first response and clearblue ones

Thank you!!


----------



## Teafor2

Okay so I took a test this morning with FMU at 13 dpo and there is definitely a line, but fainter than I’d want to see at 13 dpo. It is darker than my chemical was at this point though. I’m going to wait 2 more days and test again. Af due either today or tomorrow. After last month I can’t get excited or convince myself that this would be real.


----------



## Rach87

Eeeeek that looks great!!! @Teafor2


----------



## wrapunzel

atx614 said:


> @sequeena fxd for you!! Those sound like promising symptoms!!
> 
> @Mum42crazy and @wrapunzel any new tests to look at? Fxd they are getting darker!!

The bottom one is from today (1/26) top is from yesterday (although of course the pic got rotated at upload, sorry). Both are afternoon after a hold. I’m going to test in a few hours with FMU just to see if there’s a difference. I feel really preg tho so I have a great feeling about this one.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> Okay so I took a test this morning with FMU at 13 dpo and there is definitely a line, but fainter than I’d want to see at 13 dpo. It is darker than my chemical was at this point though. I’m going to wait 2 more days and test again. Af due either today or tomorrow. After last month I can’t get excited or convince myself that this would be real.
> 
> View attachment 1093800

yes!!!!! I love to see it! Try not to worry about the line darkness <3 fingers crossed baby sticks


----------



## wrapunzel

ShanandBoc said:


> Can anyone recommend a good ovulation kit for a first timer? Ive never used one before. Was looking the first response and clearblue ones
> 
> Thank you!!

I don’t think you need a kit, just the OPKs (LH test strips) and a good app 



Tasha36089 said:


> Thanks have ordered O:)

I’ve taken sooooo many bottles of that Jarrow methylfolate lol. Good choice! It’s the most universally safe/absorbed form, my kids have a gene mutation that makes them unable to process folic acid


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 12dpo and I am getting very clear BFN’s last night and this morning.... It’s really strange because I have no PMS or Pregnancy symptoms, and I would normally have at least some PMS by now, still not due AF till Friday, I normally spot one or two days before so I expect to see a bit of spotting today or tomorrow. Anyway I will continue to test with smu and see if anything suddenly appears.... but I think that is me out :(


----------



## Mum42crazy

wrapunzel said:


> The bottom one is from today (1/26) top is from yesterday (although of course the pic got rotated at upload, sorry). Both are afternoon after a hold. I’m going to test in a few hours with FMU just to see if there’s a difference. I feel really preg tho so I have a great feeling about this one.
> 
> View attachment 1093801

I see nice pink lines, fingers crossed for progression


----------



## Mum42crazy

Teafor2 said:


> Okay so I took a test this morning with FMU at 13 dpo and there is definitely a line, but fainter than I’d want to see at 13 dpo. It is darker than my chemical was at this point though. I’m going to wait 2 more days and test again. Af due either today or tomorrow. After last month I can’t get excited or convince myself that this would be real.
> 
> View attachment 1093800

Still a good line, I think IC can be very strange sometimes so enjoy the line and maybe get a FRER of CB and I am sure you’ll see a strong positive!


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 - yay! That’s an obvious line, good luck with more tests.

Wrapunzel - can’t wait to see your next tests!


----------



## Bevziibubble

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted in this part of the forum for a decade (back when we were ttc our son). I don't come here as I have PCOS and hadn't been pregnant for so long. Well, I had a miscarriage September 2019 which was a shock and have had nothing since. I keep track of my period using the flo app but otherwise that's it ttc wise.
> 
> My cycles are short, usually around the 25 day mark but lately they've been anywhere up 28 days (before having my son i could go 90+ days without a period).
> 
> According to the app I'm 9dpo. I've noticed that a few things tasted odd today which I brushed off as I've just started new medication (propranolol and amitriptyline). I've just been to the toilet and for some reason thought I would squeeze my nipples... they both leaked. I have never leaked outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding. This is probably a side effect too... but God am I hoping. My period is due February 2nd.


 Good luck hun. I've got everything crossed for you ❤️


----------



## wantingagirl

@sequeena i think we were in the same group years ago or I at least was on your journal. How’s the little man? 

so sorry for everyone who caught that witch!


----------



## wantingagirl

Mum42crazy so sorry. 

wrapunzel - lovely lines

teafor2 - lovely lines too I wouldn’t worry about strength Ics are bad for progression for ages


----------



## salamander91

Rach87 said:


> So sorry @Lottielouf
> 
> @salamander91 limbo is so annoying. Do you temp? My body seems to have multiple surges before Oing. This happened with my dd, I had a couple positives throughout but didnt O until day of af. Its been happening this cycle for 2 weeks, think it finally happened though. Hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> @Deethehippy glad its nothing serious. Hope it heals soon so you can feel better.
> 
> @Mum42crazy have you tried dipping a test in water to see if the line still shows up?
> 
> @ShanandBoc hope af stays away and its just bub snuggling in

I don't. I tried it for a while but it was just so stressful. Since my miscarriage last year my cycles are very irregular and my gynae doesn't think I'm ovulating anyway. I think I'm just going to stop thinking about TTC until I get my results. It's pointless.


----------



## AlwaysTheAunt

Teafor2 said:


> Okay so I took a test this morning with FMU at 13 dpo and there is definitely a line, but fainter than I’d want to see at 13 dpo. It is darker than my chemical was at this point though. I’m going to wait 2 more days and test again. Af due either today or tomorrow. After last month I can’t get excited or convince myself that this would be real.
> 
> View attachment 1093800

Beautiful line! Fingers crossed for progression and sicky bean x


----------



## Teafor2

Mum42crazy said:


> Still a good line, I think IC can be very strange sometimes so enjoy the line and maybe get a FRER of CB and I am sure you’ll see a strong positive!

Unfortunately they don’t sell FRER in the country I’m in. These cheap tests check for 10 mIU and clear blue checks for 25, so not sure if I will get a positive on it.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> Unfortunately they don’t sell FRER in the country I’m in. These cheap tests check for 10 mIU and clear blue checks for 25, so not sure if I will get a positive on it.

Honestly that’s reasonable, I am waiting a while before I use anything else too. I’ve never taken a digi before so I think I’ll splurge on that next week. What country are you in if you don’t mind saying?


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Honestly that’s reasonable, I am waiting a while before I use anything else too. I’ve never taken a digi before so I think I’ll splurge on that next week. What country are you in if you don’t mind saying?

I live in Slovenia, but I’m American. Husband is from here.


----------



## wrapunzel

Mum42crazy said:


> I see nice pink lines, fingers crossed for progression

I hope so!!! My symptoms are getting stronger <3



Deethehippy said:


> Teafor2 - yay! That’s an obvious line, good luck with more tests.
> 
> Wrapunzel - can’t wait to see your next tests!

here’s this morning, my first time using FMU this time around lol. Seems darker than the afternoon tests.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> I live in Slovenia, but I’m American. Husband is from here.

Cool!! I was guessing Eastern Europe based on your apparent time zone. One of my good friends is from Serbia :)


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> I hope so!!! My symptoms are getting stronger <3
> 
> 
> 
> here’s this morning, my first time using FMU this time around lol. Seems darker than the afternoon tests.
> 
> View attachment 1093809
> View attachment 1093810

Looking good and slightly darker I would say. :) Did you use SMU? I always find that the best but I tend to get up to pee in the night so maybe that affects my FMU!


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Looking good and slightly darker I would say. :) Did you use SMU? I always find that the best but I tend to get up to pee in the night so maybe that affects my FMU!

thanks!!! Nah I held my wee all night hehe and this line showed up faster, the other two I was waiting to see peek thru at the end of the time frame and this time it started collecting color at the same time as the control so idk what that means except that I’m crazy for watching a test develop



ShanandBoc said:


> AF has arrived for me too :-(what an emotional roller coaster. Off to the Feb group so will will see some of you over there. Congratulations to all those who got their BFP wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Thanks for the advice and support. <3 xxx

I missed this last night... I’m sorry hun :( good luck for Feb!


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Cool!! I was guessing Eastern Europe based on your apparent time zone. One of my good friends is from Serbia :)

Yeah we are the same time zone as Belgrade. I just had a look back at other posts today and it looks like you are getting some good progression!


----------



## sequeena

Hey tasha and wantingagirl how are you both? I'm still here, not as active but I still post in my parenting journal from time to time and I'm in general chatter/the grotto when its open. Thomas is doing really well, nearly 9.5 now. Can't believe where the time has gone. He's doing really well in his SN unit... well, when it's open. Home schooling is NOT my forte.

I am feeling so strange. My dog is raw fed and even her food smells different. I tried some new crisps my husband bought today and I can't stand them. This really isn't like me. I'm convinced it's just medication side effects but I guess I'll see if I get a period and test if I don't.


----------



## Bevziibubble

sequeena said:


> Hey tasha and wantingagirl how are you both? I'm still here, not as active but I still post in my parenting journal from time to time and I'm in general chatter/the grotto when its open. Thomas is doing really well, nearly 9.5 now. Can't believe where the time has gone. He's doing really well in his SN unit... well, when it's open. Home schooling is NOT my forte.
> 
> I am feeling so strange. My dog is raw fed and even her food smells different. I tried some new crisps my husband bought today and I can't stand them. This really isn't like me. I'm convinced it's just medication side effects but I guess I'll see if I get a period and test if I don't.

They are promising signs! Good luck :)


----------



## Rach87

So sorry @salamander91 hope you can get some answer soon

@wrapunzel that line is beautiful! 

@ShanandBoc so sorry, onward to February


----------



## ciz

8dpo - bfn 

no symptoms still


----------



## Bevziibubble

ciz said:


> 8dpo - bfn
> 
> no symptoms still

There is still lots of time yet. Good luck :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

sequeena said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't posted in this part of the forum for a decade (back when we were ttc our son). I don't come here as I have PCOS and hadn't been pregnant for so long. Well, I had a miscarriage September 2019 which was a shock and have had nothing since. I keep track of my period using the flo app but otherwise that's it ttc wise.
> 
> My cycles are short, usually around the 25 day mark but lately they've been anywhere up 28 days (before having my son i could go 90+ days without a period).
> 
> According to the app I'm 9dpo. I've noticed that a few things tasted odd today which I brushed off as I've just started new medication (propranolol and amitriptyline). I've just been to the toilet and for some reason thought I would squeeze my nipples... they both leaked. I have never leaked outside of pregnancy/breastfeeding. This is probably a side effect too... but God am I hoping. My period is due February 2nd.


Hello hon welcome to the group.
Good luck for when you test hon the nipple thing has to be a sign. I'd say anything that's different to ure norm cud be a sign.
When are you planing to test hon?



ShanandBoc said:


> AF has arrived for me too :-(what an emotional roller coaster. Off to the Feb group so will will see some of you over there. Congratulations to all those who got their BFP wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months. Thanks for the advice and support. <3 xxx

Oh no I am so sorry hon.
Hoping February will be your month, I will be over there cheering you all on.[-o&lt;

I was ttc for 11 cycles so I used alot of OPKs and my personal favourites are
[email protected]
Wondfo
Mommed
Pregmate
The lines go darker than the control line when they are positive so vary easy to read.

I also love the Clear Blue 4 days fertile digital OPK but they are more expensive.
I used them last cycle and this cycle and I only ended up using 6 or 7 of the sticks out of 20.
I gave the rest to my neighbour a few days ago and she got her static smiley a few days ago and was over the moon bless her.

They come in a box of 10 or 20.

I do love them cheaper ones I just listed tho, they worked really well and u get lots of them for cheap.
I got mine off Amazon.
Hope that helps <3



Teafor2 said:


> Okay so I took a test this morning with FMU at 13 dpo and there is definitely a line, but fainter than I’d want to see at 13 dpo. It is darker than my chemical was at this point though. I’m going to wait 2 more days and test again. Af due either today or tomorrow. After last month I can’t get excited or convince myself that this would be real.
> 
> View attachment 1093800


Yay hon I can see that as clear as day.
Sticky baby stick :dust:
Can't wait to see ure next test hon. Praying it will be darker[-o&lt;

Are they the One Step tests hon?
If they are there not that sensitive I got a faint line at around 13 14dpo.


wrapunzel said:


> I hope so!!! My symptoms are getting stronger <3
> 
> 
> 
> here’s this morning, my first time using FMU this time around lol. Seems darker than the afternoon tests.
> 
> View attachment 1093809
> View attachment 1093810

Yay hon darker lines. 
Huge huge huge congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> So 12dpo and I am getting very clear BFN’s last night and this morning.... It’s really strange because I have no PMS or Pregnancy symptoms, and I would normally have at least some PMS by now, still not due AF till Friday, I normally spot one or two days before so I expect to see a bit of spotting today or tomorrow. Anyway I will continue to test with smu and see if anything suddenly appears.... but I think that is me out :(


Oh hon I'm so sorry. But I'm still keeping everything crossed that ure not out and AF stays away<3


----------



## Suggerhoney

ciz said:


> 8dpo - bfn
> 
> no symptoms still


Still early hon I got a BFN at 8dpo. 
Also had zero symptoms. 
Don't really have any now apart from on and off boob tenderness and neasea when I'm hungry. 

The one thing I did have a few days b4 I got a BFP was I lost my appetite and I was really moody. But no obvious pregnancy symptoms I was so sure I was out. 
Good luck hon hope u get a BFP in the next few days[-o&lt;


----------



## loeylo

I’ve decided I’m crazy. 
I looked properly at my cycles and I have the same symptoms on the same day every cycle.

pregnant or not.

so basically, everything I’ve been counting as a symptom is just my normal cycle. 

I’m feeling really deflated. Yesterday I was sure I was pregnant. All the symptoms are gone today. 

another friend just announced her pregnancy too. This sucks.


----------



## Suggerhoney

loeylo said:


> I’ve decided I’m crazy.
> I looked properly at my cycles and I have the same symptoms on the same day every cycle.
> 
> pregnant or not.
> 
> so basically, everything I’ve been counting as a symptom is just my normal cycle.
> 
> I’m feeling really deflated. Yesterday I was sure I was pregnant. All the symptoms are gone today.
> 
> another friend just announced her pregnancy too. This sucks.


Oh no Im so sorry hon.
If it helps I had zero symptoms with this one.
That's tough finding out about ure friend to. On some of the months I wasn't pregnant I had more symptoms than what I had this month and I actually am pregnant.
I've seen a few ladies on here who had no symptoms at all and were pregnant.
Fixed for that BFP so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## ciz

Suggerhoney said:


> Still early hon I got a BFN at 8dpo.
> Also had zero symptoms.
> Don't really have any now apart from on and off boob tenderness and neasea when I'm hungry.
> 
> The one thing I did have a few days b4 I got a BFP was I lost my appetite and I was really moody. But no obvious pregnancy symptoms I was so sure I was out.
> Good luck hon hope u get a BFP in the next few days[-o&lt;

thanks beaut, ye 8dpo but had to try my luck nevermind. Hopefully soon eh! 
How are you feeling?


----------



## loeylo

Suggerhoney said:


> Oh no Im so sorry hon.
> If it helps I had zero symptoms with this one.
> That's tough finding out about ure friend to. On some of the months I wasn't pregnant I had more symptoms than what I had this month and I actually am pregnant.
> I've seen a few ladies on here who had no symptoms at all and were pregnant.
> Fixed for that BFP so much [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Thank you. I’m happy for my friends but if I had been successful with my pregnancy, we would all be due within two weeks of each other. 
I don’t think I had symptoms this early with dd tbh. And my pms is due to start tomorrow and I feel fine. Who knows. I don’t even know if I ovulated tbh.


----------



## Teafor2

@Suggerhoney They are just the cheap tests they sell in the country I’m in. I don’t know if they even sell them anywhere else. The packs say they are 10 mIU. One thing I have noticed this time which is encouraging is that in my last tests the lines would fade a lot by the end of the day but this one stayed stronger on the test. When I’ve had negatives on them in the past there was not even a hint of a line. 

@loeylo You aren’t crazy, just learning your body. I did the same thing when I first started ttc. Now I pay no true attention to symptoms. Sometimes I take note of them, but I don’t place too much hope on them. 

Today is 14 dpo for me, which is the latest af can arrive. With my chemical I started bleeding on this day but continued to get positive pregnancy tests for a few days even after heavy bleeding. Hopefully she stays away :af:. She has never been a full day late, so if I make it through today without her it will be a good sign.

I have been very hungry, which is normal for me around this time of my cycle, but I feel like it’s a bit worse than usual even with all the extra attention I’m paying to eating this month. I’ve woken up the past two nights around 4/5 am and not been able to get back to sleep. This also happened during my chemical and is very unusual for me otherwise, especially during the work week. Last night when I woke up I was so hungry I considered going to make a sandwich. If it continues like this and I’m pregnant I’ll need to keep a snack box next to the bed.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 - I hope it’s a good sign! Will you test again today?

Loeylo - I feel the same, I get ‘symptoms’ but then when I check I’ve always had them before in one of my TWW. Wishing you so much luck!

8DPO for me today and have been having some nausea...think it’s just progesterone peaking though after O. Will see what next few days brings.

Luck and baby dust to those still waiting :dust:


----------



## Mum42crazy

loeylo said:


> I’ve decided I’m crazy.
> I looked properly at my cycles and I have the same symptoms on the same day every cycle.
> 
> pregnant or not.
> 
> so basically, everything I’ve been counting as a symptom is just my normal cycle.
> 
> I’m feeling really deflated. Yesterday I was sure I was pregnant. All the symptoms are gone today.
> 
> another friend just announced her pregnancy too. This sucks.

i am sorry, I have been like that too! Big hug


----------



## sequeena

Hi suggerhoney, I have a few cheap tests arriving Saturday so I may test Sunday morning, otherwise I'll wait until the day my period is due (tuesday). I'm 10dpo according to my app.


----------



## Mum42crazy

So 13dpo, and no spotting I had a bit of good old fashion romp in the bed last night which will would normally bring AF on but I haven’t...... due to my cycles it is strange that I don’t have spotting plus I am sure I O’d the day of my OPK test because it was a positive in the morning than a negative in the afternoon so I could be 14dpo, anyway I will stick with the app. So yesterday I had a headache all day and by the evening I had lots of backache so I fully expected to be bleeding now or at least spotting. I am having all the PMS symptoms I have normally have just without the spotting. I did test last night and again a shadow and this morning the same ( it’s not a line it is just a shadow) I am hoping that my tests are flawed ( wishful thinking) if I look at my app I’d say that my lutal phase is 13 days not 14 because if I do my spotting as the first day of my period then should have AF today...... I know I am just going on and on and on....... still hoping!!! I will update you if spotting or AF arrives today and if not tomorrow I am going to buy a CB (can’t get FRER here) and see because It will be the day I am due on and I am never late! So for your eyes my last test I don’t think you can see the shadow on here but for my records.... 13dpo


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay hon darker lines.
> Huge huge huge congratulations :happydance:

thanks!!! It’s wild our pregnancies are only five days apart lol, I feel like I’ve been watching your lines progress forever. 




Teafor2 said:


> @Suggerhoney They are just the cheap tests they sell in the country I’m in. I don’t know if they even sell them anywhere else. The packs say they are 10 mIU. One thing I have noticed this time which is encouraging is that in my last tests the lines would fade a lot by the end of the day but this one stayed stronger on the test. When I’ve had negatives on them in the past there was not even a hint of a line.
> 
> @loeylo You aren’t crazy, just learning your body. I did the same thing when I first started ttc. Now I pay no true attention to symptoms. Sometimes I take note of them, but I don’t place too much hope on them.
> 
> Today is 14 dpo for me, which is the latest af can arrive. With my chemical I started bleeding on this day but continued to get positive pregnancy tests for a few days even after heavy bleeding. Hopefully she stays away :af:. She has never been a full day late, so if I make it through today without her it will be a good sign.
> 
> I have been very hungry, which is normal for me around this time of my cycle, but I feel like it’s a bit worse than usual even with all the extra attention I’m paying to eating this month. I’ve woken up the past two nights around 4/5 am and not been able to get back to sleep. This also happened during my chemical and is very unusual for me otherwise, especially during the work week. Last night when I woke up I was so hungry I considered going to make a sandwich. If it continues like this and I’m pregnant I’ll need to keep a snack box next to the bed.

You soooooound pregnant to me! Fingers crossed for you hun! I so hope we are pregnant together!

I’m about to take today’s test.... eeee!


----------



## Deethehippy

Can't wait to see your test Wrapunzel


----------



## Deethehippy

Mum42crazy - sorry you are stuck in limbo...I honestly think a lot of the tests give faint lines and/or maybe some women have low levels of HCG naturally. I do hope AF stays away though and you get a late result.


----------



## wrapunzel

Mum42crazy said:


> So 13dpo, and no spotting I had a bit of good old fashion romp in the bed last night which will would normally bring AF on but I haven’t...... due to my cycles it is strange that I don’t have spotting plus I am sure I O’d the day of my OPK test because it was a positive in the morning than a negative in the afternoon so I could be 14dpo, anyway I will stick with the app. So yesterday I had a headache all day and by the evening I had lots of backache so I fully expected to be bleeding now or at least spotting. I am having all the PMS symptoms I have normally have just without the spotting. I did test last night and again a shadow and this morning the same ( it’s not a line it is just a shadow) I am hoping that my tests are flawed ( wishful thinking) if I look at my app I’d say that my lutal phase is 13 days not 14 because if I do my spotting as the first day of my period then should have AF today...... I know I am just going on and on and on....... still hoping!!! I will update you if spotting or AF arrives today and if not tomorrow I am going to buy a CB (can’t get FRER here) and see because It will be the day I am due on and I am never late! So for your eyes my last test I don’t think you can see the shadow on here but for my records.... 13dpo
> View attachment 1093838

I got that super faint line a few days before my implantation bleeding... fingers crossed for you hun, I hope you get a surprise


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Can't wait to see your test Wrapunzel :)

here it is!!! I am sooooo happy right now, with my last sticky pregnancy my levels def were not doubling this fast!


----------



## Mum42crazy

I know it’s not fancy like the charting with the temp but as you can see I think I am due on today, and I have always spotted one day before or even two..... very confused.... probably write all this and go to the loo and see blood ](*,)


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> here it is!!! I am sooooo happy right now, with my last sticky pregnancy my levels def were not doubling this fast!
> 
> View attachment 1093839

That line is darker!  I love those pink tests, so pretty with the pink lines


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> thanks!!! It’s wild our pregnancies are only five days apart lol, I feel like I’ve been watching your lines progress forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You soooooound pregnant to me! Fingers crossed for you hun! I so hope we are pregnant together!
> 
> I’m about to take today’s test.... eeee!

Ah I really hope so! I have been having a bit of cramping today, but it feels different than af cramping. More in the front if that makes sense.

Your line is so much darker today!


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Teafor2 - I hope it’s a good sign! Will you test again today?
> 
> Loeylo - I feel the same, I get ‘symptoms’ but then when I check I’ve always had them before in one of my TWW. Wishing you so much luck!
> 
> 8DPO for me today and have been having some nausea...think it’s just progesterone peaking though after O. Will see what next few days brings.
> 
> Luck and baby dust to those still waiting :dust:

I’ll test tomorrow with FMU


----------



## Mum42crazy

So I gave in and bought a cheap supermarket test, I needed to know and it is a BFN, no way I am pregnant.
just going to wait for AF now, I am so disappointed but I must say that with the Sweetyfox tests I like and I know if I get a real line on it then something is happening, @Deethehippy i had read that we “older” women can have some HCG all the time, anyway on to the February testing thread, I’ll let you know when AF comes.... thank you to all it’s been a month of some smiles with some of the members getting their much awaited BFP, I wish you all a happy 9 months and to the rest of us well it’s depressing but at least we have each other ( Goodluck to all still testing) !


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> That line is darker! :) I love those pink tests, so pretty with the pink lines :)

Awwww lol thanks. I think in terms of the test itself I like the other dollar store ones better, with the blue/white cassette and the vertical look? but these seem to be working fine to show a progression now that I’m actually, y’know, progressing. 



Teafor2 said:


> Ah I really hope so! I have been having a bit of cramping today, but it feels different than af cramping. More in the front if that makes sense.
> 
> Your line is so much darker today!

it really is, I’m so pleased. Really looking forward to seeing your test tomorrow too, well done on waiting!



Mum42crazy said:


> View attachment 1093845
> So I gave in and bought a cheap supermarket test, I needed to know and it is a BFN, no way I am pregnant.
> just going to wait for AF now, I am so disappointed but I must say that with the Sweetyfox tests I like and I know if I get a real line on it then something is happening, @Deethehippy i had read that we “older” women can have some HCG all the time, anyway on to the February testing thread, I’ll let you know when AF comes.... thank you to all it’s been a month of some smiles with some of the members getting their much awaited BFP, I wish you all a happy 9 months and to the rest of us well it’s depressing but at least we have each other ( Goodluck to all still testing) !

hugs. I’m sorry. Good luck for February


----------



## sequeena

Mum42crazy, I'm sorry :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Teafor2

@Mum42crazy so sorry :(


----------



## wrapunzel

Laid them all side by side for a progression

:cloud9:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow @wrapunzel those are beautiful congratulations!


----------



## Rach87

Looks amazing @wrapunzel!!! Front page is just waiting for your ok! :happydance:

sorry @Mum42crazy really hoping february is it for you


----------



## Deethehippy

Wrapunzel - there’s definitely a little bean in there! Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

@wrapunzel Great progression!!


----------



## wrapunzel

sallyhansen76 said:


> Wow @wrapunzel those are beautiful congratulations!

thank you!! I love them, I’ve literally been carrying the day’s test in my pocket every day ahahaha



Rach87 said:


> Looks amazing @wrapunzel!!! Front page is just waiting for your ok! :happydance:
> 
> sorry @Mum42crazy really hoping february is it for you

yes please!! Go right ahead :bfp:



Deethehippy said:


> Wrapunzel - there’s definitely a little bean in there! Congratulations!

thank you!! I’m due 4th October



Bevziibubble said:


> @wrapunzel Great progression!!

thanks, I think so too! It’s fun to see, my progression was slower with my son


----------



## Mum42crazy

wrapunzel said:


> Laid them all side by side for a progression
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1093852

Fantastic congratulations


----------



## Teafor2

It’s 8 pm and no af yet! 

I was going to try to hold out until tomorrow’s test to show dh but I couldn’t help it and showed him today. He could easily see the line, which was great because it means I’m not imagining it :happydance:He is so excited. I’m still scared it’s not real or will end in a chemical or miscarriage, but he had a good feeling. He already wanted to play guitar for the baby. I’m glad he has a good feeling because with my chemical he didn’t. 

I can’t wait to test tomorrow! Eeek


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! Good luck :)


----------



## BabyBrain80

Congratulations @wrapunzel , lovely looking lines!

@Mum42crazy so sorry :hugs:

@Teafor2 very excited for your lines :dance:


----------



## ciz

9dpo. Something catching my eye but could be anything so bfn. Beaut of a mirgraine today but not sleeping well think it’s the full moon haha. Nothing else to report


----------



## Bevziibubble

ciz said:


> 9dpo. Something catching my eye but could be anything so bfn. Beaut of a mirgraine today but not sleeping well think it’s the full moon haha. Nothing else to report

Still time yet. Good luck :)


----------



## ciz

Bevziibubble said:


> Still time yet. Good luck :)

Yep thanks lovely :)


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> It’s 8 pm and no af yet!
> 
> I was going to try to hold out until tomorrow’s test to show dh but I couldn’t help it and showed him today. He could easily see the line, which was great because it means I’m not imagining it :happydance:He is so excited. I’m still scared it’s not real or will end in a chemical or miscarriage, but he had a good feeling. He already wanted to play guitar for the baby. I’m glad he has a good feeling because with my chemical he didn’t.
> 
> I can’t wait to test tomorrow! Eeek

lol I teared up imagining the scene with the guitar, I’m so happy for you two! How wonderful <3 

my partner said the same thing about his intuition... before I got my BFP, the morning my “period” vanished, he suggested it was because I’m pregnant and I laughed at him. He said “last month I didn’t feel anything but this time I do” and boom, BFP. So hopefully they’re both right with their daddy instincts!


----------



## loeylo

Mum42crazy said:


> i am sorry, I have been like that too! Big hug

Thank you!


----------



## loeylo

wrapunzel said:


> lol I teared up imagining the scene with the guitar, I’m so happy for you two! How wonderful <3
> 
> my partner said the same thing about his intuition... before I got my BFP, the morning my “period” vanished, he suggested it was because I’m pregnant and I laughed at him. He said “last month I didn’t feel anything but this time I do” and boom, BFP. So hopefully they’re both right with their daddy instincts!

Funnily enough my fiancé has also been commenting a lot that I’m pregnant this month, for the first time ever.


----------



## wrapunzel

loeylo said:


> Funnily enough my fiancé has also been commenting a lot that I’m pregnant this month, for the first time ever.

i hope he's right!!!

:dust:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@ciz
Still time hon ure still very early. I never got lines b4 10dpo.
Wud be so nice to finish this month off with more BFPs.

@loeylo
Ah that's really hard. I remember having my last chemical and then I see a lady who got her faint lines same day as me. She's 13 weeks pregnant now.
But it will be harder with actual people u know and have known for years.

@Teafor2
Stay away AF stay away


----------



## Suggerhoney

sequeena said:


> Hi suggerhoney, I have a few cheap tests arriving Saturday so I may test Sunday morning, otherwise I'll wait until the day my period is due (tuesday). I'm 10dpo according to my app.


Good luck hon. 
I tested at 10dpo and that's when I first got very faint lines, I've never had lines b4 10dpo. 10dpo just seems to be my day lol. 
With my son it was 10dpo
With the 4 chemicals it was 10dpo 
And this one 10dpo haha. 
Good luck hon hoping to see 2 lovely lines on ure tests [-o&lt;



Mum42crazy said:


> So 13dpo, and no spotting I had a bit of good old fashion romp in the bed last night which will would normally bring AF on but I haven’t...... due to my cycles it is strange that I don’t have spotting plus I am sure I O’d the day of my OPK test because it was a positive in the morning than a negative in the afternoon so I could be 14dpo, anyway I will stick with the app. So yesterday I had a headache all day and by the evening I had lots of backache so I fully expected to be bleeding now or at least spotting. I am having all the PMS symptoms I have normally have just without the spotting. I did test last night and again a shadow and this morning the same ( it’s not a line it is just a shadow) I am hoping that my tests are flawed ( wishful thinking) if I look at my app I’d say that my lutal phase is 13 days not 14 because if I do my spotting as the first day of my period then should have AF today...... I know I am just going on and on and on....... still hoping!!! I will update you if spotting or AF arrives today and if not tomorrow I am going to buy a CB (can’t get FRER here) and see because It will be the day I am due on and I am never late! So for your eyes my last test I don’t think you can see the shadow on here but for my records.... 13dpo
> View attachment 1093838


Ah hon how frustrating, limbo sucks. 
I'm still seeing that shadow. 
Hopefully the no spotting is a good sign. 
I think the latest implantation can happen is 14dpo. 



wrapunzel said:


> here it is!!! I am sooooo happy right now, with my last sticky pregnancy my levels def were not doubling this fast!
> 
> View attachment 1093839


Yes hon that is darker than yesterday's. I think this is ure sticky[-o&lt;:yipee:
We really need more ladies in the September due date group. We have a lady there that's due October. There is a October thread but its not very active at all. 
Hint hint lol. Join us hon when u feel ready. 
I joined at 3+4 weeks was so worried because I joined the July one then had to come out of it because it was a chemical. 
But ure tests look great hon and definitely progressing every day. Love it :wohoo:



Mum42crazy said:


> View attachment 1093845
> So I gave in and bought a cheap supermarket test, I needed to know and it is a BFN, no way I am pregnant.
> just going to wait for AF now, I am so disappointed but I must say that with the Sweetyfox tests I like and I know if I get a real line on it then something is happening, @Deethehippy i had read that we “older” women can have some HCG all the time, anyway on to the February testing thread, I’ll let you know when AF comes.... thank you to all it’s been a month of some smiles with some of the members getting their much awaited BFP, I wish you all a happy 9 months and to the rest of us well it’s depressing but at least we have each other ( Goodluck to all still testing) !


I did one of them with my son at 14dpo an got the faintest line where as frer were clear BFPs. I don't think them tests are that sensitive hon. Oh I do hope the :witch: stays away. 



wrapunzel said:


> Laid them all side by side for a progression
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1093852


Oh yes love that progression hon its amazing. <3



loeylo said:


> Funnily enough my fiancé has also been commenting a lot that I’m pregnant this month, for the first time ever.

I really hope he is right <3


----------



## Suggerhoney

I'm 21 dpo today and I got a 3+ on a CB digital today. 
Was very surprised because last Friday morning I was still getting a 1-2 but Friday afternoon I got a 2-3 so I wasn't going to use the test until tomorrow but I just decided to do it today and was so happy to see that 3+ and a day earlier than I expected. 
I know it's still very early days tho. 

I still worry about miscarriage. 

I have a midwife appointment on February 17th I will be 7+6 so just a day shy of 8 weeks. 
Still nothing about scan yet but hopefully will get a date soon. 

I've had very sore boobs today mainly my right one, it's not so bad tonight but was so sore earlier. 
I get a bit neasaus if I'm hungry but really no bad. 

Still no appetite that was the first symptom for me and moodiness, I was was moody just a few days b4 getting my BFP. 

Anyway good luck gals hoping to see even more :bfp:s b4 the month is out.

And here's that baby dust:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mum42crazy

AF has arrived..... I hope I get the egg next month, thank you all for your support!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mum42crazy said:


> AF has arrived..... I hope I get the egg next month, thank you all for your support!!!



Oh no I am so sorry sweety that freeking sucks. 
Hope February will be ure month [-o&lt;


----------



## wrapunzel

Suggerhoney said:


> Yes hon that is darker than yesterday's. I think this is ure sticky[-o&lt;:yipee:
> We really need more ladies in the September due date group. We have a lady there that's due October. There is a October thread but its not very active at all.
> Hint hint lol. Join us hon when u feel ready.
> I joined at 3+4 weeks was so worried because I joined the July one then had to come out of it because it was a chemical.
> But ure tests look great hon and definitely progressing every day. Love it :wohoo:

Yes I have a wonderful feeling about this pregnancy <3 but I'm still a bit sensitive about my loss... it's hard to join the Sept group with an Oct 4th EDD instead of Sept 5th, and see everyone else a bit further along... I did scroll it! If they officially combine groups I will def hop in <3


----------



## Rach87

Oh no so sorry @Mum42crazy ugh!

@Teafor2 cant wait for your test tomorrow!


----------



## atx614

wrapunzel said:


> Yes I have a wonderful feeling about this pregnancy <3 but I'm still a bit sensitive about my loss... it's hard to join the Sept group with an Oct 4th EDD instead of Sept 5th, and see everyone else a bit further along... I did scroll it! If they officially combine groups I will def hop in <3

You should join! I am EDD for October 2. Would love another October in there. I think they will combine. There was talk of it but I am not sure if she put it in the title yet. But I am October and she put me on the first page


----------



## Teafor2

So af is now officially late (15 dpo) and my line got darker! Honestly after last night I didn’t even need to test to know it was positive. I tossed and turned the whole night, then woke up at 2 am starving again. I had some nuts before bed thinking the protein would tide me over until the morning, but nope. When I woke up this morning I was literally shaking I was so hungry. I think I’m actually going to need to start midnight snacking. But here is my test from this morning... I think I finally have my bfp!



Here is a progression photo:


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> So af is now officially late (15 dpo) and my line got darker! Honestly after last night I didn’t even need to test to know it was positive. I tossed and turned the whole night, then woke up at 2 am starving again. I had some nuts before bed thinking the protein would tide me over until the morning, but nope. When I woke up this morning I was literally shaking I was so hungry. I think I’m actually going to need to start midnight snacking. But here is my test from this morning... I think I finally have my bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1093870
> 
> 
> Here is a progression photo:
> View attachment 1093871

oh this is wonderful Tea, I’m so glad!!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 - yay! Lovely darker line and great symptoms (not so great for you though!) congrats! :bfp:

Mum42crazy - I’m so sorry the witch came. I pray she stays away next month. Big hugs.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> So af is now officially late (15 dpo) and my line got darker! Honestly after last night I didn’t even need to test to know it was positive. I tossed and turned the whole night, then woke up at 2 am starving again. I had some nuts before bed thinking the protein would tide me over until the morning, but nope. When I woke up this morning I was literally shaking I was so hungry. I think I’m actually going to need to start midnight snacking. But here is my test from this morning... I think I finally have my bfp!
> 
> View attachment 1093870
> 
> 
> Here is a progression photo:
> View attachment 1093871


 Congratulations!!


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Teafor2 that's a wonderful line, I'm so happy for you!


----------



## wrapunzel

Here’s today’s test for me!!! It’s really hard to stop using them... I left my packet of ICs sealed so I can donate and I think I’m done testing for this pregnancy. I was going to get a digi but not feeling the need. 

calling my midwives today to ask about a first appointment!


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Here’s today’s test for me!!! It’s really hard to stop using them... I left my packet of ICs sealed so I can donate and I think I’m done testing for this pregnancy. I was going to get a digi but not feeling the need.
> 
> calling my midwives today to ask about a first appointment!
> 
> View attachment 1093877
> View attachment 1093878

Your tests look fantastic! Good luck getting your first appointment sorted.
When did you get your first BFP again? what DPO was it?

9DPO for me today (could be 8 according to FF) and all BFN's including a FRER. Do you think there is still hope?


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Your tests look fantastic! Good luck getting your first appointment sorted.
> When did you get your first BFP again? what DPO was it?
> 
> 9DPO for me today (could be 8 according to FF) and all BFN's including a FRER. Do you think there is still hope?

That faint line I posted was 13 dpo. I am 15 dpo now. It would have definitely been negative at 9 dpo had I tested then. You’re not out yet!


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Here’s today’s test for me!!! It’s really hard to stop using them... I left my packet of ICs sealed so I can donate and I think I’m done testing for this pregnancy. I was going to get a digi but not feeling the need.
> 
> calling my midwives today to ask about a first appointment!
> 
> View attachment 1093877
> View attachment 1093878

I already told dh I’m going to keep testing for a while because I can’t believe it.


----------



## Bevziibubble

wrapunzel said:


> Here’s today’s test for me!!! It’s really hard to stop using them... I left my packet of ICs sealed so I can donate and I think I’m done testing for this pregnancy. I was going to get a digi but not feeling the need.
> 
> calling my midwives today to ask about a first appointment!
> 
> View attachment 1093877
> View attachment 1093878


 Great lines!


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Your tests look fantastic! Good luck getting your first appointment sorted.
> When did you get your first BFP again? what DPO was it?
> 
> 9DPO for me today (could be 8 according to FF) and all BFN's including a FRER. Do you think there is still hope?

Good morning! Thanks! I don’t know when I ovulated this month :-k truly didn’t think I had ... I probably ovulated around Jan 12/CD17 and I got my BFP on Jan 25 at 13dpo/CD30.

I know for sure that I kept testing negative up until that implantation bleeding I had (tested at 6, 8, & 10 dpo). Implantation usually happens at 6-12dpo and hcg doesn’t start doubling until implantation. So that’s how I’m estimating my ovulation.

don’t count yourself out until the witch shows!!! :dust:


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> I already told dh I’m going to keep testing for a while because I can’t believe it.

I’m on day 5 of testing, I definitely wasn’t ready to be done testing after only two and I think I’d want to keep going if I wasn’t so pleased with my progression. :) I still might take another further on because I’d love to see a dye stealer in person. My partner thinks I’m insane lol


----------



## Deethehippy

Could I also ask @wrapunzel and @Teafor2 if you had any 'symptoms' before you got your BFP?


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Could I also ask @wrapunzel and @Teafor2 if you had any 'symptoms' before you got your BFP?

I had all my normal af symptoms. I was bloated and had some breast tenderness. I thought I was about to get my period. 

The day I expected af and got my first positive I had lost my breast tenderness which usually happens on the day af starts for me so I fully expected to start bleeding despite the positive, but by that night the breast tenderness had come back. 

The only other thing is that I wasn’t sleeping well for maybe 2 days before I got my positive and I’m still sleeping really badly. I also just went back to school in person so that could be why. Other than that I’ve just been increasingly hungry, but that’s also a normal pms symptom for me. 

I never had any cramping until the day after my positive and I didn’t get the insane night hunger until the day I tested positive. 

So long story short, I felt exactly like I was getting my period and then didn’t.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> I had all my normal af symptoms. I was bloated and had some breast tenderness. I thought I was about to get my period.
> 
> The day I expected af and got my first positive I had lost my breast tenderness which usually happens on the day af starts for me so I fully expected to start bleeding despite the positive, but by that night the breast tenderness had come back.
> 
> The only other thing is that I wasn’t sleeping well for maybe 2 days before I got my positive and I’m still sleeping really badly. I also just went back to school in person so that could be why. Other than that I’ve just been increasingly hungry, but that’s also a normal pms symptom for me.
> 
> I never had any cramping until the day after my positive and I didn’t get the insane night hunger until the day I tested positive.
> 
> So long story short, I felt exactly like I was getting my period and then didn’t.

Thank you so much! :) My boobs are sl tender today but they always are during the TWW and I have also had mild nausea (again, normal for me in the TWW) but I always think how can I have 'symptoms' but be testing negative because surely symptoms would mean HCG? So with what you said and how Sugger said that she felt it seems it's not that common to get actual pregnancy symptoms before BFP so I am going to stop scrutinising everything!


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you so much! :) My boobs are sl tender today but they always are during the TWW and I have also had mild nausea (again, normal for me in the TWW) but I always think how can I have 'symptoms' but be testing negative because surely symptoms would mean HCG? So with what you said and how Sugger said that she felt it seems it's not that common to get actual pregnancy symptoms before BFP so I am going to stop scrutinising everything!

I think a lot of the early ‘symptoms’ are actually progesterone.


----------



## BabyBrain80

@Deethehippy with my pregnancies I've never had any real symptoms until a week or so after bfp. It's usually my nipples that give the game away, with my first they got darker, with the others they just stick out constantly! Lol


----------



## Deethehippy

You’d think I would know all this with 4 children but my last pregnancy was almost 9 years ago and I find it hard to remember exactly what happened at what stage especially as I didn’t chart and app back then! 
Thanks for the info ladies.


----------



## BabyBrain80

Deethehippy said:


> You’d think I would know all this with 4 children but my last pregnancy was almost 9 years ago and I find it hard to remember exactly what happened at what stage especially as I didn’t chart and app back then!
> Thanks for the info ladies.

I think we start expecting to have symptoms because everyone talks about it so much! So we examine every little niggle lol. There's no harm in it and it passes the time! Seems that anything goes though :)


----------



## Rach87

@Teafor2 huge progression in just one day! I think this baby is starting put! Can i add it to the front page??

@wrapunzel love the progression! Yay!


----------



## Teafor2

Rach87 said:


> @Teafor2 huge progression in just one day! I think this baby is starting put! Can i add it to the front page??
> 
> @wrapunzel love the progression! Yay!

The progressing was actually two days, but I do think this baby is staying put... fingers crossed! You can update the front page :happydance:


----------



## Deethehippy

Anyone else get stupid white lines on FRER as the pee runs across but it drys completely blank ?? 
Very frustrating seeing lines that disappear.


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Could I also ask @wrapunzel and @Teafor2 if you had any 'symptoms' before you got your BFP?

Last month with my chemical I had a ton of symptoms that led me to test: sore boobs, increased sense of smell, food aversions, etc. This month everything seemed normal for getting my period, including PMS, except I was ravenously hungry. 



Deethehippy said:


> Thank you so much! :) My boobs are sl tender today but they always are during the TWW and I have also had mild nausea (again, normal for me in the TWW) but I always think how can I have 'symptoms' but be testing negative because surely symptoms would mean HCG? So with what you said and how Sugger said that she felt it seems it's not that common to get actual pregnancy symptoms before BFP so I am going to stop scrutinising everything!

Last month I was definitely feeling the hcg because I was positive as soon as I had symptoms and symptoms are the classic stuff linked with hcg/pregnancy, but it was such an odd thing, because it felt like "too much" for my pale test line and then of course the pregnancy did not stick. So.... idk, these last two cycles taught me you never really know. You really don't.


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Last month with my chemical I had a ton of symptoms that led me to test: sore boobs, increased sense of smell, food aversions, etc. This month everything seemed normal for getting my period, including PMS, except I was ravenously hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I was definitely feeling the hcg because I was positive as soon as I had symptoms and symptoms are the classic stuff linked with hcg/pregnancy, but it was such an odd thing, because it felt like "too much" for my pale test line and then of course the pregnancy did not stick. So.... idk, these last two cycles taught me you never really know. You really don't.

Thank you. I had a chemical in May last year and had strong food aversions by this point in my cycle but not feeling anything this cycle so fingers crossed.


----------



## Rach87

With my chemicals my symptoms were very strong, my actually babies Not as much. My daughter I felt like wonder woman. My son I felt like trash the whole time - hard to tell when it started bc I had just had a mc 2.5 weeks before so it all kind of ran together.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@wrapunzel

I'm so glad u came over.
I'm not due until September 30th so we are so close.
@atx614 that was me that said it should be a September/October group but then a October group was made but its so quiet. 
I wud much rather have a joint group so there is more of us.
I see u was put on the front page so I'm wondering if maybe she forgot to change the tital. 

@Teafor2 
Yesssss girl them lines. 
Please join us in the September group hon we have 2 on due October and I'm not due until September 30th so we're all close. 

Definitely need more on there. 


U have the opposite to me. My appetite went out the window 2 weeks ago. I'm having to force myself to eat. 

My symptoms are so on and off
Today my boobs are not as sore but I've been neasaus all day still am now.
Gonna have some ginger nut biscuits I always find they help. 

@Deethehippy 
9dpo still early hon I never get lines b4 10dpo. 
Still really hope u get that BFP I want it so bad for you xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Remember ladies I had zero symptoms at all when I got my BFP I cudnt of felt less pregnant if i tried. 

I had more symptoms on cycles I wasn't pregnant lol. 
Don't worry about lack of symptoms. 
Mine only really started form like 16 dpo and was so mild to start. 


Every pregnancy is different.
I had mega sore boobs with DD a week b4 AF

And mild neasea and sore boobs with DS about a week b4 AF but then got to 6 weeks and neasea vanishes and so did the sore boobs. 
The boobs were then off and on but by 8 ish weeks that is when they got really really sore and the sickness got bad around that time to. 



With this one zero symptoms leading up to BFP and nothing at all until 16 17 dpo.


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Last month with my chemical I had a ton of symptoms that led me to test: sore boobs, increased sense of smell, food aversions, etc. This month everything seemed normal for getting my period, including PMS, except I was ravenously hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> Last month I was definitely feeling the hcg because I was positive as soon as I had symptoms and symptoms are the classic stuff linked with hcg/pregnancy, but it was such an odd thing, because it felt like "too much" for my pale test line and then of course the pregnancy did not stick. So.... idk, these last two cycles taught me you never really know. You really don't.

It’s so funny that we both had chemicals last month then got pregnant again this month and we are having the same symptoms. Same as pms but ravenously hungry :p


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> It’s so funny that we both had chemicals last month then got pregnant again this month and we are having the same symptoms. Same as pms but ravenously hungry :p

I wasn't going to say it but yes it is super funny. Are you me? Am I you? Is up... down? Aaaaa


----------



## loeylo

Deethehippy said:


> Anyone else get stupid white lines on FRER as the pee runs across but it drys completely blank ??
> Very frustrating seeing lines that disappear.
> 
> View attachment 1093889
> View attachment 1093890

Every year does that for me! It is really annoying.


----------



## loeylo

I feel a little bit better.

Spoke to my friend who announced her pregnancy the other day and she told me she didn’t get a positive ovulation test at all the month she got pregnant. Which makes me feel better as I didn’t get a positive this month (or any sort of nearly positive second line!) 

I am on cycle day 23/4 (it’s just past midnight so technically 24 but only just) And I think 8/9dpo based on my normal cycle but that is unlikely as I got a lily white second line at 13dpo. 
I’ll test on Sunday which is 10dpo. Af due the following Thursday but want one last test before moving onto Feb. 
I have zero symptoms. Today should be my main PMS day but I’ve actually been nice today so maybe that means something? Probably not as I know my dpo is wrong either way.


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Deethehippy said:


> Anyone else get stupid white lines on FRER as the pee runs across but it drys completely blank ??
> Very frustrating seeing lines that disappear.
> 
> View attachment 1093889
> View attachment 1093890

Yes


loeylo said:


> I feel a little bit better.
> 
> Spoke to my friend who announced her pregnancy the other day and she told me she didn’t get a positive ovulation test at all the month she got pregnant. Which makes me feel better as I didn’t get a positive this month (or any sort of nearly positive second line!)
> 
> I am on cycle day 23/4 (it’s just past midnight so technically 24 but only just) And I think 8/9dpo based on my normal cycle but that is unlikely as I got a lily white second line at 13dpo.
> I’ll test on Sunday which is 10dpo. Af due the following Thursday but want one last test before moving onto Feb.
> I have zero symptoms. Today should be my main PMS day but I’ve actually been nice today so maybe that means something? Probably not as I know my dpo is wrong either way.

Lack of PMS is a good sign :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for testing on Sunday :)


----------



## Teafor2

Good luck @loeylo!


----------



## loeylo

Reiko_ctu said:


> Yes
> 
> Lack of PMS is a good sign :)

It’s a great sign for my fiancé that’s sure


----------



## wrapunzel

Out of dollar store tests today and that sealed packet of Pregmate ICs is looking awfully tempting but I will hold strong [-X :rofl:


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> Out of dollar store tests today and that sealed packet of Pregmate ICs is looking awfully tempting but I will hold strong [-X :rofl:

I’m out of all tests at the moment, but know I’ll buy some today or this week. Every time I go to the toilet I’m still checking for blood. It just doesn’t feel real.


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> I’m out of all tests at the moment, but know I’ll buy some today or this week. Every time I go to the toilet I’m still checking for blood. It just doesn’t feel real.

my first two pregnancies didn’t feel real either until I started puking. Kind of a weird milestone to celebrate but I’m looking forward to the vomit!


----------



## Teafor2

wrapunzel said:


> my first two pregnancies didn’t feel real either until I started puking. Kind of a weird milestone to celebrate but I’m looking forward to the vomit!

Ugh I’m really hoping I don’t get bad morning sickness. I have a serious vomiting phobia and if I puke a couple of times in a row I faint... same as some people with needles. I have already started stocking up on snacks to prevent my tummy being empty.


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 its very real hon haha.
I think the lady that runs the September group is going to change it to a September/October thread I gave her the idea and she said she wud so that means I get to be with you and @wrapunzel and @atx614.
It gives me comfort being in a due date group with women I've been on my TTC journey with.
<3


Good luck tomorrow @loeylo


How is everyone else doing?
Last day of the month tomorrow so hopefully there will be some more BFPs.

I'm over in the February group to cheering them all on.
Hope there will be loads and loads of BFPs over there.
At least this month finished off with a few more :bfp:s


----------



## Reiko_ctu

wrapunzel said:


> my first two pregnancies didn’t feel real either until I started puking. Kind of a weird milestone to celebrate but I’m looking forward to the vomit!

I totally understand that. Up till now I’ve been hoping for less morning sickness but with all my early losses I didn’t even feel queasy so I know it’s not a good sign to be ms-free for me! I’d take regular ms though, with my 3rd DD I had HG and that was debilitating! Hoping when I get pg it’ll just be “regular” ms lol


----------



## loeylo

Caved in and tested today. BFN. There is no way I’d get a bfp tomorrow so I’ll move over to February, but not calling me out quite yet.


----------



## Teafor2

loeylo said:


> Caved in and tested today. BFN. There is no way I’d get a bfp tomorrow so I’ll move over to February, but not calling me out quite yet.

Aren’t you only 9/10 dpo? You still have time! There’s no way my test would have been positive on 10 dpo. It was still so faint at 13 dpo.


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> Aren’t you only 9/10 dpo? You still have time! There’s no way my test would have been positive on 10 dpo. It was still so faint at 13 dpo.

Yeah - very possibly even less as I had a negative ovulation test on cd13 and 14. I’m a psychopath I’ll hold off until feb now though. Probably won’t test until I’m late which is next Friday.


----------



## Teafor2

loeylo said:


> Yeah - very possibly even less as I had a negative ovulation test on cd13 and 14. I’m a psychopath I’ll hold off until feb now though. Probably won’t test until I’m late which is next Friday.

Good luck when you do test!!


----------



## loeylo

Teafor2 said:


> Good luck when you do test!!

Thank you! I had hoped I’d get a January BFP but onto February.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm 10/11 DPO today and BFN's :-(:-(

I have to have a procedure tomorrow to look into my womb with a camera to see what the thickened area is that they saw on the ultrasound scan. They do it without anaesthetic so not looking forward to that at all! I have to take painkillers before going and for 3 days after. Hopefully they will be able to help me and maybe assist TTC in the future though and I hope it is not anything bad that they find.

Good luck to those testing.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> I'm 10/11 DPO today and BFN's :-(:-(
> 
> I have to have a procedure tomorrow to look into my womb with a camera to see what the thickened area is that they saw on the ultrasound scan. They do it without anaesthetic so not looking forward to that at all! I have to take painkillers before going and for 3 days after. Hopefully they will be able to help me and maybe assist TTC in the future though and I hope it is not anything bad that they find.
> 
> Good luck to those testing.


 Praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Bevziibubble said:


> Praying for you :hugs:

Thank you for your continued support Bev.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> Thank you for your continued support Bev.


 You're very welcome ❤️


----------



## Suggerhoney

Reiko_ctu said:


> I totally understand that. Up till now I’ve been hoping for less morning sickness but with all my early losses I didn’t even feel queasy so I know it’s not a good sign to be ms-free for me! I’d take regular ms though, with my 3rd DD I had HG and that was debilitating! Hoping when I get pg it’ll just be “regular” ms lol

I literally had no symptoms at all with this one until about a week ago. Now most days I feel sick all day. 
I've never had that HG that must of been absolutely horrible bless you. 
With my son I just felt sick. I was only physically sick once and that was at 11 weeks. 
But I used to gag alot with him. 
I've gagged once or twice with this one but it's not to bad yet.
In a weird way I'm Welcoming the symptoms. It scared me when I had none but I was told its very normal. 
With both our DD and DS I had symptoms a week b4 AF but with this one nothing. 
I was moody tho at about 7dpo and my appetite went out the window. Its still not came back. 
I'm thirsty but never hungry.
Thing is with being thirsty and drinking alot I can't stop peeing lol. 
Have u tested yet hon?



loeylo said:


> Caved in and tested today. BFN. There is no way I’d get a bfp tomorrow so I’ll move over to February, but not calling me out quite yet.

Sorry about the BFN hon but ure definitely not out. There's definitely still time hon. 
If this is not ure month then I pray February is.



Deethehippy said:


> I'm 10/11 DPO today and BFN's :-(:-(
> 
> I have to have a procedure tomorrow to look into my womb with a camera to see what the thickened area is that they saw on the ultrasound scan. They do it without anaesthetic so not looking forward to that at all! I have to take painkillers before going and for 3 days after. Hopefully they will be able to help me and maybe assist TTC in the future though and I hope it is not anything bad that they find.
> 
> Good luck to those testing.

Dee u hate it that u have to have that procedure I really really wanted you to get a BFP this month so much. 
Gutted:cry:


@Bevziibubble 
Bev u are a supper star hon. U are always here for everyone. Ure so kind and so supportive and u have been a huge help to me and many others.

I just wanted to say a huge huge thank you for all ure time and all ure kindness I think ure secretly a Angel. 
Ure a wonderful wonderful lady hon and don't u ever let anyone bring u down. 
Thank you from the bottom of my heart for app ure support over the past 2 and a half years <3


----------



## Rach87

Hope everything turns out ok @Deethehippy 

Anybody have one last bfp to add to the front page to end the month with a bang? 

congrats to our bfp’s this month! Thanks for letting me run the thread, it was super fun!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Rach87 said:


> Hope everything turns out ok @Deethehippy
> 
> Anybody have one last bfp to add to the front page to end the month with a bang?
> 
> congrats to our bfp’s this month! Thanks for letting me run the thread, it was super fun!


Thank you for running the thread hon. <3


----------



## wrapunzel

Rach87 said:


> Hope everything turns out ok @Deethehippy
> 
> Anybody have one last bfp to add to the front page to end the month with a bang?
> 
> congrats to our bfp’s this month! Thanks for letting me run the thread, it was super fun!

thanks for doing it sweetie! hope Feb is ur month!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Rach87 said:


> Hope everything turns out ok @Deethehippy
> 
> Anybody have one last bfp to add to the front page to end the month with a bang?
> 
> congrats to our bfp’s this month! Thanks for letting me run the thread, it was super fun!



 Thank you :) And good luck for February :dust:


----------



## Reiko_ctu

@Deethehippy that sounds super uncomfortable. Medical procedures are sucky... but I hope they find absolutely healthy tissue in there and nothing to worry about or affect ttc xx

@Suggerhoney I'm on CD5 just finishing up AF. January wasn't my month! February will be I'm sure ;)

January actually turned out pretty good for BFPs, we just had to wait for the end of the month! 

See the february TTCers over at the february thread and congrats to all the jan BFPS xx


----------



## Mum42crazy

Rach87 said:


> Hope everything turns out ok @Deethehippy
> 
> Anybody have one last bfp to add to the front page to end the month with a bang?
> 
> congrats to our bfp’s this month! Thanks for letting me run the thread, it was super fun!

Thank you for running the thread!!! I know it takes time!!! Big hug!


----------



## Deethehippy

I need some advise ladies and ASAP.

Took some tests because my procedure can’t go ahead if there’s any chance of pregnancy and the IC’s have lines!!! I’m shaking like a flippin leaf BUT the fake frer Answer test was BFN. I have no idea what to do!! I have zero pregnancy symptoms and boobs don’t even hurt anymore. Do you think these lines are fake esp as the Answer was BFN? 
OH said to hold and retest before we go and tell them when we get there.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> I need some advise ladies and ASAP.
> 
> Took some tests because my procedure can’t go ahead if there’s any chance of pregnancy and the IC’s have lines!!! I’m shaking like a flippin leaf BUT the fake frer Answer test was BFN. I have no idea what to do!! I have zero pregnancy symptoms and boobs don’t even hurt anymore. Do you think these lines are fake esp as the Answer was BFN?
> OH said to hold and retest before we go and tell them when we get there.
> 
> View attachment 1094001

Ah! I really hope you will get a bfp when you retest. The line on the top test is very obvious. I don’t even need to zoom in. I’d show them the pictures if I were you and see what they say.


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> I need some advise ladies and ASAP.
> 
> Took some tests because my procedure can’t go ahead if there’s any chance of pregnancy and the IC’s have lines!!! I’m shaking like a flippin leaf BUT the fake frer Answer test was BFN. I have no idea what to do!! I have zero pregnancy symptoms and boobs don’t even hurt anymore. Do you think these lines are fake esp as the Answer was BFN?
> OH said to hold and retest before we go and tell them when we get there.
> 
> View attachment 1094001

Oh my gosh! What a wild course of events! Can they do a rush-order blood lab or trans vaginal U/S to help confirm?


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> Oh my gosh! What a wild course of events! Can they do a rush-order blood lab or trans vaginal U/S to help confirm?

Not sure ultrasound would show at 11DPO would it? I'm going to retest before we go and see if i get more lines. Praying 3rd morning pee will work.


----------



## wrapunzel

Deethehippy said:


> Not sure ultrasound would show at 11DPO would it? I'm going to retest before we go and see if i get more lines. Praying 3rd morning pee will work.

oooh I googled and saw something about the uterus appearing different although they cannot see yolk sac/baby yet. Guess that isn't reliable. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Deethehippy

wrapunzel said:


> oooh I googled and saw something about the uterus appearing different although they cannot see yolk sac/baby yet. Guess that isn't reliable. I have everything crossed for you!

Thank you, I am so scared!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Dee! Those are bfp! My ics are always bfp before my better tests!


----------



## Deethehippy

LuvallmyH said:


> Dee! Those are bfp! My ics are always bfp before my better tests!

I did more but my pee was diluted and not as dark as the SMU and I can't see anything much :/ Maybe a faint faint faint shadow on one of the One Steps and still BFN on the Answer.. I will have to wait until tomorrow's SMU I think. I'm thinking chemical with it being so faint and with it being 11DPO?


----------



## Deethehippy

Not sure if the very faint line on the 3rd one down will show or not. Excuse the purple card but I am taking them to show the doctor. Bottom two are the first ones I took dried.

View attachment 1094002


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it on the bottom 3


----------



## LuvallmyH

I wouldn’t say cp yet. I don’t think the really positive ones are faint at all for 11dpo. Good luck at the dr today.


----------



## Deethehippy

Surely the Answer tests should have showed though? The IC’s can’t be better than them??
Sat in the hospital but thinking I am going to postpone this appointment because I couldn’t live with myself if I could be pregnant. Seems a shame to miss my slot but what can I do. I will tell them in person though.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Hello ladies I am 8dpo and have just done some pregnancy tests


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Reiko_ctu 
Love that positive attitude hon and I really hope February will be ure month I will definitely be jumping up and down when u get ure BFP<3


@Deethehippy 
See them on ures hon and so fixed when you test in morning there are more lines some ICs are very sensitive. So fixed for you my lovely and I think u did the right thing not having the procedure. 
Praying u are preggers[-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies I am 8dpo and have just done some pregnancy tests
> 
> View attachment 1094053
> View attachment 1094054


See that on both yay:yipee:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Suggerhoney said:


> See that on both yay:yipee:

@Suggerhoney thanks hun


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies I am 8dpo and have just done some pregnancy tests
> 
> View attachment 1094053
> View attachment 1094054


 I see it. Good luck!


----------



## LuvallmyH

Sarah Pearce said:


> Hello ladies I am 8dpo and have just done some pregnancy tests
> 
> View attachment 1094053
> View attachment 1094054

:bfp:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

LuvallmyH said:


> :bfp:

@LuvallmyH thanks


----------



## Deethehippy

Sarah Pearce - BFP I think :)

My temp plummeted today and I am cramping..zero pregnancy symptoms.
Have not tested this morning and have not had results from hospital HCG but I know I am not pregnant now.
Not sure what those lines were ....they got me excited for a bit!
Shame the procedure got cancelled but I can always reschedule.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Deethehippy said:


> Sarah Pearce - BFP I think :)
> 
> My temp plummeted today and I am cramping..zero pregnancy symptoms.
> Have not tested this morning and have not had results from hospital HCG but I know I am not pregnant now.
> Not sure what those lines were ....they got me excited for a bit!
> Shame the procedure got cancelled but I can always reschedule.

@Deethehippy thank you hun I am sorry for to be going through such a difficult time I hope and pray you get your rainbow baby soon big hugs


----------



## Deethehippy

Sarah Pearce said:


> @Deethehippy thank you hun I am sorry for to be going through such a difficult time I hope and pray you get your rainbow baby soon big hugs

Thank you :). Good luck when you test again!


----------



## Teafor2

@Deethehippy I’m so sorry... will you still test again? I took another test this morning and it is definitely lighter. I still feel increasingly pregnant though. I wake up every morning feeling hungover until I eat something and get some fresh air. I’m hoping this one was just a fluke, but we will see. I’ve already had a bit of a cry about it. Dh said he thinks it will be fine. I wish I had his optimism.


----------



## Sarah Pearce

@Deethehippy thank you


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> @Deethehippy I’m so sorry... will you still test again? I took another test this morning and it is definitely lighter. I still feel increasingly pregnant though. I wake up every morning feeling hungover until I eat something and get some fresh air. I’m hoping this one was just a fluke, but we will see. I’ve already had a bit of a cry about it. Dh said he thinks it will be fine. I wish I had his optimism.
> 
> View attachment 1094062

I'm so sorry it was lighter. Can you do a big hold and try another? Sometimes they do just have less dye. Praying that it'll be ok for you. :hugs:

I will probably test again but I am 99.9% sure it'll be BFN at this point..maybe I had a brief chemical?


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> I'm so sorry it was lighter. Can you do a big hold and try another? Sometimes they do just have less dye. Praying that it'll be ok for you. :hugs:
> 
> I will probably test again but I am 99.9% sure it'll be BFN at this point..maybe I had a brief chemical?

Definitely possible. You had so many lines I feel like it must have been something. For me I just find it so strange that I’m having these increasing symptoms and the line is lighter. I have literally never felt like this before, so I know that it’s not in my head.


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> Definitely possible. You had so many lines I feel like it must have been something. For me I just find it so strange that I’m having these increasing symptoms and the line is lighter. I have literally never felt like this before, so I know that it’s not in my head.

And your AF would be late now right? I would test again but for me morning pee is the only one I get good results on. Do you have any breast pains? Do you temp?


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> And your AF would be late now right? I would test again but for me morning pee is the only one I get good results on. Do you have any breast pains? Do you temp?

My af will be a week late tomorrow. I’m 100% on ovulation date as well. I had a positive opk and o pain. I don’t temp, and I do have slightly sore breasts but nothing crazy. 

Around the time af was due I had some cramping for a couple days, but different from af cramping. That has stopped now though. Since then I’ve just been very hungry. Waking up at 2 am to eat kind of hungry. The last 2 days I have also been feeling a bit sick and shaky in the mornings. I’ve also been more tired in the evenings. The extreme hunger and sick shaky feeling for me is the thing that’s really making me feel pregnant. 

I just got my date for my first prenatal appointment... the 22. I don’t know if I’ll still be pregnant at that point...


----------



## Deethehippy

Teafor2 said:


> My af will be a week late tomorrow. I’m 100% on ovulation date as well. I had a positive opk and o pain. I don’t temp, and I do have slightly sore breasts but nothing crazy.
> 
> Around the time af was due I had some cramping for a couple days, but different from af cramping. That has stopped now though. Since then I’ve just been very hungry. Waking up at 2 am to eat kind of hungry. The last 2 days I have also been feeling a bit sick and shaky in the mornings. I’ve also been more tired in the evenings. The extreme hunger and sick shaky feeling for me is the thing that’s really making me feel pregnant.
> 
> I just got my date for my first prenatal appointment... the 22. I don’t know if I’ll still be pregnant at that point...

Your symptoms all sound very good and with no spotting or AF you must have HCG I would have thought. I really hope you will get darker tests again soon, thinking of you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Teafor2 
When I first started testing with this one I think It was around 12dpo and my lines were lighter and I was worried and thought it was another chemical. 
I even through my 10 11 and 12dpo ICs away because I was was upset. 
Anyway spoke with @Deethehippy on messenger and she said maybe it was ure pee was more diluted. 
Then thinking about it my pee did seem lighter and not as dark and I remembered the evening before bed I had 2 extra drinks. 
So I waiting it out and held and re tested and got darker lines than the day b4 so it was just a case that my pee was more diluted. 
I really hope this is the case for you to and ure lines are darker later. 
Symptoms sound great u have more than what I had at the start so that has to be a good sign. 
Maybe it's just the tests like some have more dye than others etc. 
Fixed this beanie is a sticky [-o&lt;


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Deethehippy oh hon I am so sorry sweet. Those lines were so clear to and on 2 different brands they had to be for real. 
Has temp dipped below cover?


----------



## Deethehippy

BFN on all IC’s just now :cry:


----------



## Teafor2

Thanks @Deethehippy and @Suggerhoney. It is true I did get up at 3 am, peed, and had a cheese sandwich with two small glasses of water. Maybe that changed something. My urine was pretty dark this morning though, so I feel like it should have been concentrated enough. I tested at 7.30 am, so it was a 4 hour hold.

I just thought now that I’m 19 dpo I shouldn’t have to worry as much about the concentration. I’m holding on to the fact that this morning is the worst I’ve felt so far. We’ll see what happens in the next few days. I’m scared to even test again incase it’s negative next time.


----------



## Teafor2

Deethehippy said:


> BFN on all IC’s just now :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## wrapunzel

Teafor2 said:


> Thanks @Deethehippy and @Suggerhoney. It is true I did get up at 3 am, peed, and had a cheese sandwich with two small glasses of water. Maybe that changed something. My urine was pretty dark this morning though, so I feel like it should have been concentrated enough. I tested at 7.30 am, so it was a 4 hour hold.
> 
> I just thought now that I’m 19 dpo I shouldn’t have to worry as much about the concentration. I’m holding on to the fact that this morning is the worst I’ve felt so far. We’ll see what happens in the next few days. I’m scared to even test again incase it’s negative next time.

Concentration and time of day definitely still matters! I took a test both last night and this AM both with a long hold and the PM test is noticeably paler. Praying for you <3


----------



## Teafor2

I took another test this afternoon and it’s basically bfn. I’ve been cramping and I wiped afterwards it was pink. I think this was another early miscarriage...


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Teafor2 said:


> I took another test this afternoon and it’s basically bfn. I’ve been cramping and I wiped afterwards it was pink. I think this was another early miscarriage...

I’m so so sorry hun. Praying you get your sticky bean.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> I took another test this afternoon and it’s basically bfn. I’ve been cramping and I wiped afterwards it was pink. I think this was another early miscarriage...


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deethehippy said:


> BFN on all IC’s just now :cry:


 I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh no @Teafor2 I am so so sorry hon :cry:


----------



## Teafor2

I’m really going to try to focus on my eating. I’m wondering if being underweight is playing a role here as my main symptom was also insane hunger.


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm so very sorry Teafor2. :hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Teafor2 said:


> I’m really going to try to focus on my eating. I’m wondering if being underweight is playing a role here as my main symptom was also insane hunger.


 It could be playing a role. It can affect a lot of things. Maybe you could speak to a doctor. There might be some kind of nutritional shakes you can have to help with the weight a bit :hugs:


----------



## BabyBrain80

I'm so sorry @Teafor2 :hugs:


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Well ladies I think I am having a chemical pregnancy as you all know I a pregnancy test up at 8dpo with a positive pregnancy test I am currently 9dpo I have done pregnancy tests today all ics and nothing on them. I am currently having sharp stabbing pains in my left side. My period is not due until the 8th of February. Can any of you ladies help with answers please


----------



## Rach87

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies I think I am having a chemical pregnancy as you all know I a pregnancy test up at 8dpo with a positive pregnancy test I am currently 9dpo I have done pregnancy tests today all ics and nothing on them. I am currently having sharp stabbing pains in my left side. My period is not due until the 8th of February. Can any of you ladies help with answers please

sorry to hear that. It could be the urine is just too diluted. 8/9 dpo is very very early to have any substantial line. The sharp pains could be your uterus stretching. I would wait a day or two and try again with concentrated urine. What brand are you testing with? (Also theres a february thread going where you’ll get a lot more responses)


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Rach87 said:


> sorry to hear that. It could be the urine is just too diluted. 8/9 dpo is very very early to have any substantial line. The sharp pains could be your uterus stretching. I would wait a day or two and try again with concentrated urine. What brand are you testing with? (Also theres a february thread going where you’ll get a lot more responses)

@Rach87 I am using femameter pregnancy test one step pregnancy test. I got my faint positive on a [email protected] pregnancy test but I haven't got any of them left


----------



## Suggerhoney

@Sarah Pearce 
Still hoping it's implantation pain hon. [-o&lt;


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Suggerhoney said:


> @Sarah Pearce
> Still hoping it's implantation pain hon. [-o&lt;

@Suggerhoney so do i


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sarah Pearce said:


> @Suggerhoney so do i

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Rach87

@Sarah Pearce different brands have different dye and sensitivity levels. So i wouldn’t worry about it. Just keep testing daily or every other. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sarah Pearce said:


> Well ladies I think I am having a chemical pregnancy as you all know I a pregnancy test up at 8dpo with a positive pregnancy test I am currently 9dpo I have done pregnancy tests today all ics and nothing on them. I am currently having sharp stabbing pains in my left side. My period is not due until the 8th of February. Can any of you ladies help with answers please


 9dpo is still super early. I would keep testing as you're not out yet :)


----------



## Sarah Pearce

Can any of you ladies see anything


----------



## Suggerhoney

Sarah Pearce said:


> Can any of you ladies see anything
> 
> View attachment 1094251
> View attachment 1094252
> View attachment 1094253

Can definitely see that


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it :)


----------



## FTale

See it


----------

